# Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" Discusion, Book Five: Boomerang



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Kyoshi is a Fire Nation Avatar?!  No wonder that Earth Kingdom town hates her so much.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdhhQhqi_AE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

Got 'dat last post.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Man, unsubscribing and resubscribing is going to become a pain.. 2k posts?! Seriously?!


----------



## The Big G (Apr 3, 2012)

I demand a change to Book V: Heart


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 3, 2012)

Best element ever. It always comes back!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Why was the previous thread closed after only 2,000 posts? The thread before that was closed after 10,000 posts!


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

And the only known bender is Ma-Ti.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why was the previous thread closed after only 2,000 posts? The thread before that was closed after 10,000 posts!



Because the ancient servers NForums is on can't hold much more.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why was the previous thread closed after only 2,000 posts? The thread before that was closed after 10,000 posts!



new rules and such...all threads close now at 2'000 posts


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2012)

Man I do not envy the FC mods if that's the case.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> new rules and such...all threads close now at 2'000 posts



I see; in that case, I shall need to work ever more diligently to ensure that I remain among the top posters in every thread in which I post.

Also, regarding a comment by Jove in the previous thread: while it is true that magma/lava is molten rock, which is controlled by earthbending, firebending is the manipulation of heat (see when Sozin redirected the heat from the lava on Roku's island to another location), so it is not at all illogical for a firebender to be able to manipulate lava. However, I do still believe that it is most logical for manipulating lava to be a combination of earthbending and firebending.


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it's probably a mix, just like how in The Drill, Katara and Toph had to work together to control the slurry.  An Avatar probably could have just done both at the same time, or so I'd assume.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why was the previous thread closed after only 2,000 posts? The thread before that was closed after 10,000 posts!



Because, I guess, the forum is dying and can't handle anything over 2000. Wish they would just update forum instead of this. 

So, what did I miss? Any new discussions or anything?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Koi said:


> I think it's probably a mix, just like how in The Drill, Katara and Toph had to work together to control the slurry.  An Avatar probably could have just done both at the same time, or so I'd assume.



Yes, that does make sense to me.

And that reminded me of the mud-wrestling scene in the original series; I wonder if the new series shall any such scenes?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Because, I guess, the forum is dying and can't handle anything over 2000. Wish they would just update forum instead of this.
> 
> So, what did I miss? Any new discussions or anything?



Nothing Avatar, but you missed alot of if you're wondering why they can't just update the servers.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

I wonder if there shall be a non-bender combatant as a main character in this series, similar to Sokka from the original series? I myself would like to see some interesting and inventive non-bending fighting, if that is at all possible.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

@DDJ:

I think Asami might just be that for the Korra team, though I heard another little girl will join the team later. (Tumblr comments though, can't take serious)



Mider T said:


> Nothing Avatar, but you missed alot of if you're wondering why they can't just update the servers.



Ah, okay. And yes, I've wondered why they can't update, but I've never found an answer.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 3, 2012)

trolled by tazmo :|


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2012)

I was thinking Asami too at first, but in her concept art she seems to be holding a pro bending helmet, so I dunno.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't understand. What's the problem? Asami's still a non-bender, right? She's just a huge fan of probending so that's probably why she was holding that helmet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Koi said:


> I was thinking Asami too at first, but in her concept art she seems to be holding a pro bending helmet, so I dunno.



I've only seen her art once, but she could be holding the helmet because she's a huge fan of pro-bending.


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2012)

No that's true too, of course.  Her father will probably sponsor the Fire Ferrets.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 3, 2012)

Or maybe she's holding a helmet since nothing. She just wants to hold one.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 3, 2012)

Is she holding a pro-bending helmet or a racecar helmet?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

@Dragonus Nesha:

Now that you mention that, it does have goggles on it, so I think it might be a helmet for a car. xD


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

If this is what you were referring to, Koi, then I think it's a racecar helmet. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah true, my bad.  You guys are right. (:


*Spoiler*: _more fanart!_


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

Dat sleeping pic

Also, can I get DL link to The Promise Pt. 1 again?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Lovely set of arts, Koi! I have added them to my art library. :3

Really loved this  and this one. pek


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you have the link to Korra meditating with Meelo and Tenzin?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2012)

There are aviator goggle. She's obviously a pilot. 

Not sure if she'll be a combatant, though. They say she has _self-defense_ training...


Side note about the Avatar Wiki... it's an amazing and well-kept place and they have just about everything covered. Wish they would be a little bit more stringent about citation, though. Lots of missed footnotes throughout. /historymajor


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you guys think Korra has entered the Avatar state yet?  Probably, right?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Koi, you never answer me when I ask for a link to the source.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

I doubt Korra's experienced the Avatar State yet. The White Lotus had her under such high surveillance that I doubt her life was ever really endangered to such an extent.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2012)

Koi said:


> Do you guys think Korra has entered the Avatar state yet?  Probably, right?



I don't think so... if she has a completely non-existent spiritual side, I'm gonna speculate that she can't even accidentally trigger it.

I can see her going into the Avatar State every five minutes as a 6 year old and basically ending the world, so she couldn't have.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

@Koi:

I don't think she's entered the Avatar State yet. She will later, when she or a friend is in REAL danger, like near death or something.

Oh my gosh, this was funny (and adorable!), but I really loved the four blocked art. 

You find some great artwork. xD


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Omg  I love it!

But seriously Koi, source?


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking for sources, I promise.  I just have to backtrack through the korra tag on tumblr. D:

edit: tenzin and co is from here


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sorry for troubling you like this. :<

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2012)

Rofl @ Meelo. 

 is the source for the Tenzin image.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you :33

[sp]
[/sp]

I swear these puns are the best


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone find a fanart of the Bolin, Mako and Korra dressed in modern times clothes? I found one on Tumblr, but my internet went off (storm) before I could save it or anything. I can't remember what page I was on, or what tag I was searching, though.  I'll rep you if you find it for me, it had some nifty artistic style.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I'm sorry for troubling you like this. :<
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]



Wow, that is a very interesting image; who are those people, may I ask?

I am hoping that, during the new series, there are flashbacks of Tenzin, Lin, or any of the main characters from the previous series as young adults; that would be something that I very much would like to see.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

It is suppose to be Mako and Bolin, with their parents.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a fan's headcanon on what Mako and Bolin's parents look like.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Anyone find a fanart of the Bolin, Mako and Korra dressed in modern times clothes? I found one on Tumblr, but my internet went off (storm) before I could save it or anything. I can't remember what page I was on, or what tag I was searching, though.  I'll rep you if you find it for me, it had some nifty artistic style.



Sorry T, the only one I've seen so far is this


And that one's already been posted. 

Here are some overeager fans buying unofficial Korra merch


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Noah (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, hey. Boomerang. I win. 



Koi said:


> Ah true, my bad.  You guys are right. (:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _more fanart!_



Meelo clearly just ripped one.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah, its alright then, Super. 

As for the merchandise, some look pretty nice, but I wouldn't buy them even if I could. But at least they love the show that much.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 4, 2012)

Are we seriously arguing the mechanics of magic? o.o

Okay, putting that aside, let's try to rationalize chi arts.

At the risk of introducing science to the bending arts again, volcanoes and forest fires can cause lightning storms. 

Quite possibly, from the dust and dryness from the extreme heat. That's the short of it.

Another way is to ionize air, by concentrating energy into a small point, you can turn a gas, such as air, into a plasma. More energy would bring it closer to lightning.

Under a vacuum, it's easier, that's how fluorescent light bulbs work.

As for spiritual, one would probably have to look at the Chinese classical five elements.

Mainly, the relationship between fire, earth, and metal



Fire creates Earth, Earth creates Metal.

In Feng Shui, the element of metal is associated with lightning.

Going into Chinese medicine, in Zang-Fu organs, the Stomach, a Fu-organ is associated with the element of Earth.

To redirect lightning, a firebender must move chi through the stomach. It may also be the same to create lightning

Another interesting relationship is that in Chinese Medicine, the index finger is related to the element of Wood, and the middle finger is fire. In the I-Ching, in correlation with the movements in Feng Shui, Wood is thunder/lightning, and Fire is still Fire.

The same fingers Firebenders use to direct lightning.

Within the series, lightning is generated by forcing the forces of Yin and Yang apart, and letting them collapse together. 

This requires emotional emptyness.

Looking to Chinese medicine for relationships, Fire's Zang, or Yin organ is Heart, and as said before, Earth's Fu organ is Stomach.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

Aren't you the Fire Ferrets' #1?
It'd made perfect sense for you to buy a T-shirt.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

@ReikaiDemon:

I did not know we were arguing magic? 

@Superstarseven:

The number #1 of the best Pro-bending team does not buy fake merchandise.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 4, 2012)

DISRESPECT YOUR SURROUNDINGSSSS!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @ReikaiDemon:
> 
> I did not know we were arguing magic?
> 
> ...


It was one of the current tacks of conversation back in the Air thread.

Anyways, putting that aside, my friend said that if he wasn't told otherwise, he would've thought my digital illustration was an official/professional Legend of Korra art thing.



I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2012)

Noah said:


> Oh, hey. Boomerang. I win.
> 
> 
> 
> Meelo clearly just ripped one.



Korra: Ah, I'm finally getting the hang of this.
Tenzin: Hmm..what's that smell?  Did...did Korra do that?!  She doest have this look of strange satisfaction.
Meelo: Tee-hee!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

I completely forgot that you have aspirations to be an animator. Makes sense that you would have a DA account. Did you see those Korra fan animations I posted a few days ago?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw them, but I didn't play them


----------



## Darth (Apr 4, 2012)

New thread? Lame..


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I saw them, but I didn't play them



Too bad, they would have been a great way to spend 8 seconds.

Another animated show popped into my head right and I had to look it up.
If no care were taken for the production of Korra, might it have looked like this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVv5lXZyKDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

@ReikaiDemon:

I think you could be an animator, that's really good.

@Darth:

Yea, all threads get cut at 2,000 posts now. Its pretty lame.

@Superstarseven:

I would be interested in seeing them. Do you still have the links?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks

Urgh, Legend of the Dragon was a horrid show.

I thought I'd have forgotten it by now


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> That's a fan's headcanon on what Mako and Bolin's parents look like.



Yes, I can now see the father's resemblance to Bolin, or Bolin's resemble to his father, to be more precise.



Noah said:


> Meelo clearly just ripped one.



No, I believe that he is distracted by the flying insect.

There is already merchandise for the new series? That is great, as it is a testament to the popularity of this franchise!


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

It is fake merchandise though, DemonDragonJ, fanmade stuff. Though it doesn't look bad.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2012)

New Smod color: Korra Blue


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

I forgot what I was here for--then I remembered.
This slipped my radar but here it is for you fantastic folks to enjoy.



This goes into how Korra came to be, stylistic changes, and production insight.
It's all brand new stuff.
Some highlights of course - 


> For inspiration, Mixed Martial Arts fight fan Konietzko referenced female fighter Gina Carano. “Once we had the idea of a tough, athletic girl, her personality took shape pretty quickly,” he recalls. Women competitive snowboarders also served as inspiration for the look and attitude of the character.





> [Nickelodeon] came to us with 12 episodes, and we were relieved. I know some fans just want more, more, more, but we are primarily concerned with the quality of the storytelling and animation, and shorter seasons are the best way for us to achieve that … The stories are leaner, more focused on one driving storyline.



Great stuff in there for Animation geeks too.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woah, where is that from? Is that official?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

They said it's from an official Avatar artbook!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

No they're not. They're fake storyboards made by Johanne Matte that parody the epilogue of the final Harry Potter. These were made specifically for a convention.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Really?
Damn it. And I got excited too. 
Thanks for clearing that up, Superstarseven.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I was JUST about to post and ask why it looks like the ending of Harry Potter. 

I love Bryke and everything, and they make perfect as to why not, but I really wanted more than 12 episodes for Korra. Its been forever since we got to look into the Avatar world, and 12 episodes will go by fast.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

I know what you mean! Why so short, Bryke? Why?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 4, 2012)

It will soon become ascended canon if we play our cards right xD


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

In that artwork, Sokka looks like a monkey with all that hair. xD Assuming that's Sokka.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 4, 2012)

Its 12 episdes for the first season.  There's 2 seasons.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Amon won't be in the second season though, at least that's what I remember Bryke saying. New enemy/goal each season.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

Mike and Bryan seem pretty content with shorter seasons. Less chances for dolts to complain about all the "filler".

Also, Nick should use this photo to promote the show


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 4, 2012)

Just testin' it out!! :korrablue


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

@Superstarseven:

Nice picture. I don't see much of Korra advertisements, so any ads would help, so maybe they should.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

Well once again Nickelodeon leaves it to the online fandom to do all the work.
I can't say that it's the biggest for one of their shows but it definitely has to be the most passionate. The Path To Korra seems like a great promotion but guess what? That's on Nicktoons rather than Nickelodeon where the show will air first-run episodes.
The Nicktoons channel just doesn't have a wide a reach as Nickelodeon itself. Every basic channel package has Nick.

This is why you get people everyday finding out about a "new Avatar show".
The hardcore fans are the ones that have known about Korra since 2010 but they need to get the attention of those casual fans.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, I believe that he is distracted by the flying insect.



Do you believe that scientists' just discovered that pigs have the capability to fly?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

It is poor promotion that has left much of the Avatar fans ignorant of Korra's existence or in some cases, not that well versed with it. Fans are fans, and they shouldn't expect the hard core fans that search the internet for any related shred of the show or the internet to do all their work for them.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Boomerang will come back and be Korras' master  for Energybending. Boomerang always comes back....right?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> It is fake merchandise though, DemonDragonJ, fanmade stuff. Though it doesn't look bad.



Is there anything wrong with fanmade merchandise?



Superstarseven said:


> No they're not. They're fake storyboards made by Johanne Matte that parody the epilogue of the final Harry Potter. These were made specifically for a convention.



I am so disappointed that those images are not canonical; might the creators ever provide official material from after the original series but before the new series?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I for one, will not support fake merchandise of a series. Because its not official. I would rather have the *real* Storm Troopers hoodie over a fanmade one, or a *real* Storm Troopers toy over a fanmade toy.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

There's a new Korra trailer (I think)

It's composed of most of the things we've already seen in other trailers but there's a new scene.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

@ the pretty boy comment. Oh my gosh, I love this show and Bryke so much. 

EDIT:

Wonder who plays that guy, sounds familiar.  

And it looks like Lin was carrying her off there.

WAIT! WHAT THE? WHY DOES IT SAY THE PREMIER STARTS "RIGHT NOW"?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

I have nothing but praise for Janet Varney as Korra.
Here's the most recent episode of her podcast.


This should work for EVERYBODY.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

"Could an addiction to My Little Ponies be Kentucky Derby-related?" 

Now I can't stop seeing Korra's face when she speaks. xD


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2012)

From when was that trailer recorded?  Because it says the world premiere starts right now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. Must be a trailer leak.


----------



## Burke (Apr 4, 2012)

just a trailer leak,its what theyll show ... at 11am saturday the 14th ( i hate saying that) when the show premiers.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

[sp=fanart]













korra-katara outfit switch


from ask bolin
"since it's april fools, what prank will you pull on mako?"
[/sp]


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Hasook/Amon fanart! pek


----------



## Burke (Apr 4, 2012)

Do past avatars choose what age they appear to the future benders or does it just represent them at the height of their careers

Hasook could have been a cool guy, not sure about his voice actor although weve heard one line from him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd like to think they take the image of what they looked like when they died, and Kyoshi was just a fantastically aged woman.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Amon GIFs

here


*Spoiler*: _fanart_ 











korra as katniss everdeen


----------



## Burke (Apr 4, 2012)

idk aang looked like he was 30 in the opening


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

Good lord. Really fandom, really?

4 second exchange with Tahno and that 'ship has been christened and ready to sail.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

That's the fandom for you.


----------



## Burke (Apr 4, 2012)

ship dies when fandom realizes that an S&M AmonxTahno ship is a much more fun :ho


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Include Hasook there and I'll ship it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

What? What about the fandom? 

As for the art, really liked the Asami one! pek


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Glad you did. You should check out ask-avatarkorra.tumblr.com. That site has great art!


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Following them and checking out what else they have.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Those images are most excellent, especially the one with Korra switching clothing with Katara and Korra wearing the clothing of the other nations; I do hope that Korra wears other types of clothing as the series progresses, as I often find it to be boring when main characters wear the same clothing during an entire storyline.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

It does show Korra switching clothes, so far. The trailers revealed it.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2012)

trolololol.

I'm probably late to the party but I just saw this.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 5, 2012)

Darth said:


> trolololol.
> 
> I'm probably late to the party but I just saw this.



That's new to me as well, thanks.

She earthbended them away lol


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah at first I was worried but then I remembered they're airbenders


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Darth said:


> trolololol.
> 
> I'm probably late to the party but I just saw this.



Someone else already posted a link to that clip, but I do not at all mind, as it is a very hilarious scene, especially when Korra sends Jinora and Ikki flying via earthbending. 



StrawHatCrew said:


> She earthbended them away lol



Forgive me for being so particular about details, but if "earthbend" is a verb (I prefer to believe that it is not), should its past tense not be "earthbent" instead of "earthbended," as the past tense of "bend" is "bent?" Or is this an issue similar to "hanged" versus "hung?"


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Someone else already posted a link to that clip, but I do not at all mind, as it is a very hilarious scene, especially when Korra sends Jinora and Ikki flying via earthbending.
> 
> 
> *
> Forgive me for being so particular about details, but if "earthbend" is a verb (I prefer to believe that it is not), should its past tense not be "earthbent" instead of "earthbended," as the past tense of "bend" is "bent?" Or is this an issue similar to "hanged" versus "hung?*"



STOP NIT PICKING, LET THE MAN DO WHAT HE WANTS ON THE WEBS!


----------



## Burke (Apr 5, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> STOP NIT PICKING, LET THE MAN DO WHAT HE WANTS ON THE WEBS!



DDJ, the "" face he used indicates he was not being totally serious, and is in fact not angered with you.

just clarifying before you ask


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Forgive me for being so particular about details, but if "earthbend" is a verb (I prefer to believe that it is not), should its past tense not be "earthbent" instead of "earthbended," as the past tense of "bend" is "bent?" Or is this an issue similar to "hanged" versus "hung?"



Yes, it would be a verb. And I think the past tense would be "earthbended".

EDIT:

St. Burke your sig is pimp, it also makes me think I double posted.  Let me rep you for it, though. xD


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> DDJ, the "" face he used indicates he was not being totally serious, and is in fact not angered with you.
> 
> just clarifying before you ask



I'm pretty sure I was being for cereal there, man.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 5, 2012)

Darth said:


> trolololol.
> 
> I'm probably late to the party but I just saw this.



A lot think Korra's expression sells the moment for them, but I actually think the girls and the earthbending scene sold it for me.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> A lot think Korra's expression sells the moment for them, but I actually think the girls and the earthbending scene sold it for me.



Lol, I definitely thought it was the overreaction via earthbending the sold the scene for me. And the girls were most definitely hilarious.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, good to know I'm not the only one. xD I liked how they just floated back down, made me giggle. lol


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2012)

I love Korra and her boyfriends dearly and all but so far the entire Tenzin family is tied for all of my second favorite characters.


----------



## Burke (Apr 5, 2012)

Your favorite.
Being.
...
Tahno


----------



## Wan (Apr 6, 2012)

Yo, so I haven't really posted here in a while.  Might as well give my thoughts on the premiere.

But what _can_ I say?  It's more Avatar (regardless of the lack of that word in the opening).  The action is great.  The animation is fluid.  The humor is spot-on.  The writing is good. The voice acting is top-notch. This was a very different kind of premiere than The Last Airbender's.  

This was a very different premiere than TLA's.  Obviously, Mike and Bryan are expecting you to have prior knowledge of their imaginary world, and they don't go to the lengths of explaining things like they did with The Last Airbender.  For fans like us, this isn't a problem, but it could be a turn-off for people who just start watching the show (but really, anyone interested in Korra that hasn't watched TLA should go watch TLA and come back when they've fixed that problem with their life.)  The plot will be very different than TLA's, but we already knew that.  Mike and Bryan chose not to start the show with a bang, but are probably going for a "slow build" with these first few episodes.  Which is fine as long as the payoff is awesome.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Oman! 

Premier? PREMIERE?!

Do you mean the internet premiere,, or the TV? Because if you mean the TV premier, I am going to rage until my body quits on me and I pass out on my keyboard, for missing it.


----------



## Wan (Apr 6, 2012)

Internet premiere...it premieres on TV on the 20th, right?


----------



## Burke (Apr 6, 2012)

14th, man


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh thank God, I thought they premiered it early. Tumblr has been talking about the premier and I've been trying to find the answer to it for a while. xD


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you that anxious to see it on your television set?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 6, 2012)

For those of us who aren't still living in the 90's.. I've hooked up my TV and Graphics Card with an HDMI cable. = HD downloaded material on my TV. :-D


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 6, 2012)

Proxy proxy proxy!


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Are you that anxious to see it on your television set?



Yes, I am. I've never missed an Avatar episode when it aired, so I don't intend to miss one now, especially with such fine animation, jokes and beautiful soundtrack. 

Plus, I can't exactly watch high quality on my PC (no graphics card), so if its possible to watch on my 42 inched, HD capable TV with DVR, I'm going to go for _that_ instead.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Oman!
> 
> Premier? PREMIERE?!
> 
> Do you mean the internet premiere,, or the TV? Because if you mean the TV premier, I am going to rage until my body quits on me and I pass out on my keyboard, for missing it.




Seriously? Or are you just trying to post a reply to every post in this thread?


Fanarts:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















And here is tumblr's new logo:


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

They say it's not even a ship anymore but a naval fleet.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 6, 2012)

So apparently those people at Air Temple Island are Air acolytes according to the supplemental info on Nick.com
I still haven't finished yet but just so you know, Aang did burn up his extra time on the Earth by being inside that iceberg.
Tenzin is 51 and Pema is younger than I thought--35.

Welcome to Republic City


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like today the Borra Armada are counter-attacking.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 6, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Tenzin is 51 and Pema is younger than I thought--35.



Way to go Tenzin!


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

@Ms. Jove
Where did you get the third picture? I must know. 

Also, I've been wanting to ask about the other people in the Air Temple...so they're not airbenders?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Superstarseven said:
			
		

> So apparently those people at Air Temple Island are Air acolytes according to the supplemental info on Nick.com. I still haven't finished yet but just so you know, Aang did burn up his extra time on the Earth by being inside that iceberg.
> 
> Welcome to Republic City



Cool! So it does have some new details. Tarrlok looks treacherous.  Bet he's the Lieutenant. I was hoping when I clicked the history books, it would tell us more about The Promise, somehow. 

Pema 35, Tenzin 51? Yesh, we finally know for sure.  Dang, Tenzin ages WELL. 

EDIT:

Cool, if you click the world map, you can see a small screeny of Future Industries. And dang, the map makes the city look larger when its in local scale. xD

@Jove:

No, or I would have made a separate post for the three above my last post and all the new ones....

I thought it premiered for real (TV), so I asked (him coming back out of no where made it all the more convincing to me). People on Tumblr were talking about the premier being great and a good continuation for Avatar, so I came here to ask about it and was (practically) told no, it did not air on TV yet. And then a few pages later Oman came in talking about the premier, so it worried me. 

Its bad enough I miss Young Justice when the episodes air, I don't want to miss Korra. Plus, gotta know when or if it changes so I can tell my sisters&friends when to watch.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> @Ms. Jove
> Where did you get the third picture? I must know.
> 
> Also, I've been wanting to ask about the other people in the Air Temple...so they're not airbenders?




here

LOTS of great fanart produced by this one. Very prolific.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 6, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Welcome to Republic City



Also, go to map view and take a look at Central City Station (not available yet).  Wonder if that's a statue of Zuko?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> here
> 
> LOTS of great fanart produced by this one. Very prolific.



Cool, thanks. I've been following that blog for days but that gem must have been eclipsed by posts in other blogs I'm following. Have you checked out ? I mentioned it before but just making sure.  I follow an ask Mako blog too but I don't think he's your type of guy so yeah.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

So it's now confirmed Jinora is 10.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2012)

So Aang realized, at some point, that his health was failing?

That, to me, is more than enough reason to override my previous position on flashbacks. I hope for at least a few.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

What was your previous position?  And I had hoped they would go that route, it'd make his death a bit more meaningful.  Guessing everyone was at his bedside when he went.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

You know I've always been thinking if Katara and Aang ever panicked that they would never get an airbender offspring.  I mean, their first child was a non-bender and the second was a water bender so by that time they should have been thinking 'shit how will we revive airbending if it's like this.'


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2012)

If my new position is that I hope for a few, what do you think my previous was?


No mention of Kyoshi's husband? I gotta know who married her. Also, interesting stuff on Kuruk... legendary battles, undefeated in his lifetime. I'd go for a web series about him.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

I didn't see the last line of your post

I like how Tenzin's family are called the Air Acolytes.

Also Terra, I'm not going to be humble about Pema being 35 and Tenzin being 51.  At all.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Did anyone else read the books in the counsel room? Not much of history books if they don't go any further than that point. 



Mider T said:


> Also Terra, I'm not going to be humble about Pema being 35 and Tenzin being 51.  At all.




Okay, okay...you were right. Well, at least I knew Pema wasn't over 40 (or older than Tenzin)...that's something, right?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

NOPE, IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

Tenzin looks so stoic and serious but even at fifty he's still got it.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I like how Tenzin's family are called the Air Acolytes.



I think the Air Acolytes are the other people living at the temple.  Basically folk that aren't air benders, but adopting the air nomads teachings.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

Also it's interesting that the Republic City council has a representative from the Northern and Southern Water tribes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

So I'm guessing you can't unlock pass a certain point at the time? Can't seem to unlock anything else. 

Tarrlok has interested me. I want to see him betray everyone, it would be great. 



Mider T said:


> NOPE, IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2012)

> We just had a sweet interview with P.J. Byrne who plays a lead role in The Legend of Korra as Bolin, so far he’s been a fan favorite with his one-liners and overall funny character.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the questions and support!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2012)

I wonder if Bolin's character arc will consist of breaking the cutie?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 6, 2012)

Well we know he gets captured by the Equalists at some point.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

I cannot wait for the Mako and Bolin's childhood/sob story.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 6, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> *So Aang realized, at some point, that his health was failing?*
> 
> That, to me, is more than enough reason to override my previous position on flashbacks. I hope for at least a few.



I'm pretty sure we all realize this when we attain, "self awareness." What makes Aang so special!?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I cannot wait for the Mako and Bolin's childhood/sob story.



Me too; parents died when they were young and they became street urchins, OR, parents threw them out onto the streets for some reason.

I will be shocked it was something completely unexpected.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't care who has been cast as him (or that we know what he already sounds like), this dude has Jason Isaac's voice all over him.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2012)

Whoa guys, I'm confused.  Is this real??  And if so, how did I miss it?! (Spoiler'd just in case.)


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Yup Koi, it is real and yes, it was posted in the last thread. 

I haven't seen the other images though.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah damn, I missed a few days in that thread.  shipping kya with lin brb


----------



## The Big G (Apr 6, 2012)

Dude...Tenzin is 51 and Pema is 35....thats kinda of a big gap


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2012)

Which means they've been together since Pema was 25, at the least.  

Also, I wonder if it was Aang who asked for tradition to be changed and the Avatar to be revealed before the age of 16.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 6, 2012)

I wanna learn more about the Air Acolytes


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2012)

Man, this game is nearly everything Pottermore should have been.

Also:


> Katara now lives in the Southern Water Tribe where she grew up, and misses her husband Avatar Aang terribly.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

@Koi:

It probably was him who asked for it to change. I kinda feel like it would be better to tell them earlier than 16, so they aren't suddenly treated differently by friends or something. Also, it gives more time to master bending?

@The Big G:

I want to know more about them too. xD


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From where did you obtain that image? It is fantastic! And I do agree that Jason Isaacs would be a the perfect person to play that character.

I still am wondering who Lin's father was; will that question ever be answered, or is it an unimportant detail?

And would it be too _risque_ in a series aimed at younger audiences for Toph to be uncertain of the identity of the father of her child (the implication being that she engaged in sexual activity with multiple men)?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, I think that would be way too risque for the audience it is aimed at and for the channel in all. 

He got the image from the Interactive Korra game on Nick.com


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

The father is Sokka.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 6, 2012)

Koi said:


> Which means they've been together since Pema was 25, at the least.
> 
> Also, I wonder if it was Aang who asked for tradition to be changed and the Avatar to be revealed before the age of 16.



No one knew who the Avatar was before Korra's press conference. She was introducing herself to the world at large.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

I think Koi meant revealing to the Avatar himself/herself, before the age of 16, that they were the Avatar.

@Mider T:

No.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, well ordinarily they would have tested Korra and kept an eye on her until the day of the big reveal. That flew out the window when 4 year old Korra openly acknowledged that she was indeed the Avatar and that everyone would benefit by accepting it.
The rules changed then and there.


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The father is Sokka.



If the father were Sokka, I would expect Korra to have mentioned him in the same breath as Toph.  She would've been all like "You're Toph and Sokka's daughter!"  So no, I'm pretty sure Lin is not Sokka's daughter.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

I got the image from Tumblr, who got it from Nick.com. Everything from the game has been uploaded there twice over, at least. Saved me a ton of time.

Toph's husband cannot be revealed, and that's a deliberate move Mike and Bryan's part because there will never be any satisfiable conclusion, and they will always be better off leaving it unanswered.


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2012)

So we're just left to assume that she hooked up with no one we ever saw in TLA...


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 7, 2012)

IDK about you guys but I have a feeling Toph did marry someone we didn't know. Katara never mentioned Lin... If she were Sokka's child then Katara should have said something like "Say hi to your cousin for me" or anything along those lines.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 7, 2012)

OR she got with The Duke.  She showed interest in him; pukin' in his helmet and all that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

No, it was not The Duke, unless The Duke turned out to be some sort of Prince-like figure. And either kind of Prince: Machiavelii or Minnesota.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2012)

I still say Longshot.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 7, 2012)

You are korrazy then. It was clear Longshot loved Smellerbee. 

Appa x Momo
Iroh x tea
Zuko x Zuko
Aang x Katara
Sokka x Suki x Yue x allfangirls
Toph x The Duke
Longshot x Smellerbee

Its all canon, man.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 7, 2012)

> Im going to be brutally honest with all of you
> 
> I REALLY DISLIKE Mako x Asami Masami. I don’t want them together. *At all*.



Damn, fangirl.
Getting into a froth over a character that we haven't seen outside of development art.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

You guys and your pairing talk are silly.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 7, 2012)

What did you expect, superstar? That's why I toldja to avoid these things. You'll just keep finding things that will bewilder and appall at the same time.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 7, 2012)

Guys, Toph had balls.

It was obviously asexual reproduction


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You guys and your pairing talk are silly.



QTF its just THAT silly /facepalm


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The father is Sokka.



I would really like this too, but please Mider you owe me a source.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 7, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Guys, Toph had balls.
> 
> It was obviously asexual reproduction



Are you trying to say that Lin Beifong is of a virgin-birth? I can fap to this.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2012)

why is that a turn on...


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 7, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> why is that a turn on...



How isn't it? o.O


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Damn, fangirl.
> Getting into a froth over a character that we haven't seen outside of development art.



I thought most of the froth came from Korrami.


----------



## Burke (Apr 7, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I thought most of the froth came from Korrami.



Talk about frothy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh, and stuff like this:



> *Reasons why hardcore makorra shippers dislike Masami*
> 
> I actually happen to think Asami is REALLY pretty. But now im just going to go ahead and drop some cold hard FACTS on you all.
> 
> ...




Peace out, indeed.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 7, 2012)

**


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

Check out this genius:



> Avatar Shipping​
> *Avatar: The Last Airbender*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 7, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Are you trying to say that Lin Beifong is of a virgin-birth? I can fap to this.


Yes, the conception is verily immaculate.

And Toph sent down her only daughter, and brought her teachings to the world...


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

Ms. Jove quoting someone else said:
			
		

> Makorra is our *base*. Its our *thoughtline*. We like to believe it is *real* and *we treat it like pure gold*. *We protect it from outsiders* like other ships involving another girl.



Oh God, I lost my shit at the bolded parts. Too much, too much. This is the platinum quality level of batshit insane and total tomfoolery.


----------



## Burke (Apr 7, 2012)

Detective has spoken 
Dis shit cray.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm seriously pissed off about the one with the made-up statistics. It's going to be a long fucking two years with this insanity; at least with Zutara we had a few episodes before the ship took off.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm seriously pissed off about the one with the made-up statistics. It's going to be a long fucking two years with this insanity; at least with Zutara we had a few episodes before the ship took off.



Bolin and the fanastic artwork, animation and fight choreography will the only saving grace from this nonsense. I await the day that he will truly come into his own, and begin his ascendency to Rollin Bolin status.



St. Burke said:


> Detective has spoken
> Dis shit cray.



I appreciate the support, law-abiding citizen of NF.



*P.S:* 73.6% of all statistics are made-up.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 7, 2012)

Its kinda funny that they are this crazy over a pairing. They can't just have the canon though they have to attack others too for not shipping it.

Asami is equalist scum though so I can't be too sympathetic


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

Still, if anything we should all be shipping Mako's scarf and Amon;s mask, like that dude tried to get going a while back:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 7, 2012)

All this shipping. It has flooded the Legend of Korra and Korra tags on Tumblr. 



Eternal Goob said:


> You guys and your pairing talk are silly.



It is.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

It is a bit creepy, but the more I think about it, the most satisfying ship has to be Tenzorra.

A: Best interactions

B: A perfect half-joke ship

C: Angers greatest amount of people in the fandom

D: Involves Tenzin.

There. It's settled.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2012)

All I needed was reason D.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

Koi said:


> All I needed was reason D.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2012)

YEP.  Cave Johnson out.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 7, 2012)

> Dylan here and probably the most significant piece of information to come out of UGO’s talks with Mike and Bryan were that Mike and Bryan themselves would be writing every episode... every. single. episode.
> 
> Let’s recap how the writing system on A:TLA went: Mike and Bryan gave the most important episodes (like Crossroads of Destiny) to Head Writer and Co-Executive Producer Aaron Ehasz while they took the secondarily important episodes (like The Guru) and gave the most interesting, but not necessarily important episodes (like The Puppetmaster) to Tim Hedrick. The great thing about this system was that it worked. Aaron wrote some phenomenal episodes and so did Tim Hedrick while Mike and Bryan were still involved in the writing process, but not at the expense of it. And I say that because Mike and Bryan aren’t very good writers... they’re just not. First of all they aren’t even writers, they’re artists. Bryan more so than Mike, but Mike’s not truly a writer either. Second, look at the episodes they wrote. The only really well written episode either Mike or Bryan or both wrote was The Blind Bandit. They produced some other good episodes, but none of them had particularly good writing (possible exceptions include 103, 108, and 118). The Blue Spirit was a good episode because of the action sequences and directing. The series finale, while an incredible episode, had fairly bad, if not terrible writing (at the very least dialogue). What made that episode great was not the writing, but pretty much everything else except the writing.
> 
> I don’t understand why Mike and Bryan can’t just bring back Aaron Ehasz for Korra. He was fundamental to ATLA and the only reason I can think of as to why they didn’t bring him back is because there was a falling off of some sort. And if so I’ve lost a lot of respect for Mike and Bryan: they’d have put personal opinions first at the expense of the new show. And even if they don’t want to bring back Aaron... someone! I’m not saying Korra can’t be good with Mike and Bryan writing every episode, but I am saying it can’t be as good as A:TLA. It’s going to be hard enough to match the quality of A:TLA with a full writing staff.. at least give Korra a shot.



Sure it's an opinion piece but he still sounds like an absolute dick here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

Is this the same braindead Dongbufeng cunt named Dylan that runs that completely un-listenable podcast? Where was this posted?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 7, 2012)

That scared me for a moment...Mike and Bryan came out with some good episodes, but most of my favourites from A:TLA were by other writers. I had to search online and found that Tim Hedrick and Josh Hamilton are also returning for season two. Good to hear that. (It was probably mentioned on this thread earlier, but I'd forgotten.)

I would love for Aaron Ehasz and Elizabeth Welch Ehasz to make a return...any news on that?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Aaron is on Futurama, and that Mike and Bryan could do it all by themselves, anyway.

Having Hendrick and Hamilton around will be great, and hopefully that even lends someone to ponder extending the series (or, at least, going more quickly into another one after Korra is done)... but the show has always been their vision, their art, and their writing. 

Truthfully, if you see how much they have brought people in on the art side, giving co-executive producer status to Joaquim Dos Santos and making Ryu Ki Hyun a supervising director/producer. They've actually _relented_ a lot of power.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2012)

Uh-oh! Joveku droppin' the c-word?



I like it.


----------



## Burke (Apr 7, 2012)

It makes Koi hot


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 7, 2012)

That happens to Korra in the 4th episode.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2012)

Koi said:


> Uh-oh! Joveku droppin' the c-word?
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.








I'm pretty sure I've said it at least a few times to descibe those knob-ends, but hey, if you like it it must be good.


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2012)

Hedrick and Hamilton will be writing for season 2?  That's good.  They did some great work on TLA.

I just figured out that Lance Henriksen voices Amon's lieutenant.  That means Steve Blum and Lance Henriksen will be bouncing off each other.  DO.  WANT.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 7, 2012)

Oman, how do you want to handle this?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 8, 2012)

"Aang's Last Words to Tenzin"


----------



## Burke (Apr 8, 2012)

We will accellerate our plans to ship Lieu and Amon (Lieu is short for Lieutenant, it is what we will use from now on)


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> It is a bit creepy, but the more I think about it, the most satisfying ship has to be Tenzorra.
> 
> A: Best interactions
> 
> ...



Why would you wish to anger other fans of this series? That is very cruel and sadistic, in my mind. Of course, I like to promote peace and understanding among all people; when other people are happy, my own happiness is magnified (that does not mean that my happiness is dependent upon the happiness of other people, of course, as I am perfectly capable of being in a positive emotional state regardless of the emotional states of other people), so my own perspective may be very different from yours.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> That happens to Korra in the 4th episode.


I'm assuming that happens to her every time she doesn't get her pro-bending fix.


Ms. Jove said:


> I'm pretty sure I've said it at least a few times to descibe those knob-ends, but hey, if you like it it must be good.


Now in my mind I'm reading all of your posts in Tenzin's voice, which effectively changes, uh.. nothing.  (What can I say?  I'm attracted to authority.  )


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 8, 2012)

Is it wrong to not mind who writes the episodes? I much nearly all the Avatar episodes incredible, even if most people considered it "filler". 



Ms. Jove said:


> "Aang's Last Words to Tenzin"



Oh my gosh, I laughed so hard my sides hurt.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

It wasn't _that_ funny. :\


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 8, 2012)

My personal batshit insane speculation... Asami is Azula's grandaughter.  This is mostly based on Asami looking like what I imagine a 20 something Azula would look like, and if "Back to the Future" has taught us anything (and it has), its that an individuals descendents look essentialy exactly like their ancestors.  That being established... why is her last name Sato?  Well, first off, we never actually learned what the Royal family surname was.  Though regardless, there's still reasons Azula may have changed her name.

1) If she escaped the mental institute and was living as a felon,changng her name would simply make sense... 

2). She "healed" and to some extent played part in helping found Republic City.  Though since her part in bringing down Ba Sing Se, and very possibly her being the mind behind the plan to "burn the Earth Kingdom to the ground" was public knowledge, than changing her name to hide her involvement may have been a necesity to keep the peace.

Also, please take any and all of this with a grain of salt as I am an admited Azula fanboy (as should be obvious from my sig), and am basicly trying to justify anything that may lead to seeing old Azula show up (most hopefully as a reformed good guy... though not too "good", this is Azula after all) at some point during the show.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

You really think a non-bender would be born into the powerful Royal line?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 8, 2012)

It was for Aang's crazy eyes...to me at least. Not much for the text on it, but it is why I love the troll faces/whatnot so much, like this one here.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You really think a non-bender would be born into the powerful Royal line?



Hence why I openly admitted to being a biased fanboy desperately reaching at straws to see his favorite character show up in the Korra storyline.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

I myself very much like how J.K. Simmons' role as Tenzin is so drastically different from his role as J. Jonah Jameson; that is a demonstration of great versatility as an actor, in my mind.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2012)

He also sells homeowner's insurance!  Which I guess would be really ironic if anything happens to Air Temple Island.


----------



## Burke (Apr 8, 2012)

My friend is usually apathetic towards most things except kpop and art.
We watched the original series all the way through and she liked it.
Then i made her watch the korra premier
and now she loves it.
the loves it
so much


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 8, 2012)

I see someone watched Justice League Doom.

I liked it, I think in some aspects it was better than the original story.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 8, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> My friend is usually apathetic towards most things except kpop and art.
> We watched the original series all the way through and she liked it.
> Then i made her watch the korra premier
> and now she loves it.
> ...





Anyway, the pairing fandom is korrazy so like I've been saying, just stay out of it. That's why when I track the Makorra tag, I usually ignore text posts and concentrate on fanart/gifs. 

[sp=have some Kataang]


:ho[/sp]


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2012)

I decided I really want to know more about Korra's tattoo.  I want to know if there's any sort of symbolism behind it, or just anything, really.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Burke (Apr 8, 2012)

When was it known it was a tattoo. Im still convinced its an arm band.
But if anything, it will glow when she goes avatar state.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm hoping SO HARD that it's a tattoo.  We've never seen her without it, even when she was wearing the Airbending outfit with Tenzin.  


I can't wait for all the fantastic cosplay.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thats an armband and you know its an armband.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2012)

This cracked me the hell up.


> GIRL, U R IN 4 A TREAT


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 8, 2012)

Dat Aang


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2012)

Dat Aang _indeed_.  God, I can't wait for Korra to enter the Spirit World to see him (and the other Avatars too I guess) HURRY UP KORRA OKAY






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malv213 (Apr 8, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I myself very much like how J.K. Simmons' role as Tenzin is so drastically different from his role as J. Jonah Jameson; that is a demonstration of great versatility as an actor, in my mind.



I can't help but hear Cave Johnson from Portal 2 in his voice in certain scenes, and that is quite fine with me.



Koi said:


> Dat Aang _indeed_.  God, I can't wait for Korra to enter the Spirit World to see him (and the other Avatars too I guess) HURRY UP KORRA OKAY



"Hey Tenzin, your dad says hi."


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Shall Mako and Bolin's backstory be shown, or shall that be left to the imagination of the audience? I myself would like to see at least some flashbacks of their childhood, so that we, the audience, can better understand their situation and personalities.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

I think this series will be wrought with flashbacks or at least tales from the past.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't foresee that at all. It doesn't look like Book 1, at least, will contain much of that... it seems pretty focused upon the new story and world this takes place in.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I think this series will be wrought with flashbacks or at least tales from the past.



Yes, that would be very good, in my mind.



Ms. Jove said:


> I don't foresee that at all. It doesn't look like Book 1, at least, will contain much of that... it seems pretty focused upon the new story and world this takes place in.



Yes, that does seem to be true, to me.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2012)

This is really scary.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

Reminds me of Adventure Time.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Kirito said:


> This is really scary.



I actually find it to be very hilarious, and I normally do not find such images to be hilarious.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

Alright, we finally get one of the creators talking about James Cameron's Avatar and The Last Airbender. 



> The name of the show was changed, in part, to avoid brand confusion with director James Cameron's 2009 blockbuster movie "Avatar," which is completely unrelated to Nickelodeon's cartoon series. Mr. Konietzko said he first heard about Mr. Cameron's "Avatar" when he was working on the second season of the cartoon series.
> 
> "It certainly makes weddings and parties more tiresome," Mr. Konietzko says. "It's like 'No, it's not the blue people. We didn't have anything do with that.' "
> 
> ...




Read the rest


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 9, 2012)

Kirito said:


> This is really scary.




but from whos perspective? The world may never know!


----------



## The Big G (Apr 9, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Dat Aang



Aang has one hell of a many jaw line beard, Katara must had to waterbend the fan girls away because damn!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 9, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Aang has one hell of a many jaw line beard, Katara must had to waterbend the fan girls away because damn!



Is that an official image, or only a fan-made image?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 9, 2012)

If that's Aang -- and I doubt it is someone else --, the opening does makes him like boss. But if its not, still. 

Adventure Time styled art! pek I was going to ask what I missed on my absence, but I'm going to assume it was just fanart. xD


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2012)

I always wished we learned more about Ko.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that an official image, or only a fan-made image?


It's an anonymous airbender from the opening who we all suspect to be an adult Aang.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 9, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that an official image, or only a fan-made image?



Haven't you watched the premier yet?  That's from the opening sequence of the show.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

Of course it's Aang. 3 Avatars and an anonymous Airbender?
The young airbender from the opening of the last series though, he remains completely unknown.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Of course it's Aang. 3 Avatars and an anonymous Airbender?
> The young airbender from the opening of the last series though, he remains completely unknown.



lol. I'm more interested in the anonymous earthbender from the opening of the last series. 

Surely that wasn't The Boulder.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2012)

Jove will kill me for saying this but the Beach is an underrated episode. It was actually the first episode ( I think) that showed how Azula's world functions and made her breakdown in the later episodes understandable. Despite her ruthlessness she still had the cravings as a normal girl and could not understand why the things she was good at was not enough to get what she wanted. 

Makes me think that Azula's sanity was sacrifised for Zuko's life when the mother decided to run away and leave her in Ozai's hands.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

For me at least, The Beach was a fun episode. I enjoyed it tremendously. 
We got that awesome Combustion Man vs The Gang fight, didn't we?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree with Gunners' post; it was a good episode and showed more insight into those characters' lives, especially Azula's. Its one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2012)

Darth said:


> lol. I'm more interested in the anonymous earthbender from the opening of the last series.
> 
> Surely that wasn't The Boulder.



It was Sud, Roku's earthbending teacher.


----------



## Burke (Apr 9, 2012)

Jove is unable to look past the whole "characters explaining their character traits and not letting the audience figure it out" thing. Whats the word for that Jove?

*insert that one clip from Lady in the Water*


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Jove is unable to look past the whole "characters explaining their character traits and not letting the audience figure it out" thing. Whats the word for that Jove?
> 
> *insert that one clip from Lady in the Water*



That was actually one of his better movies IMO.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2012)

Aang is funny. 
Katara: *Snorts* I knew you wouldn't understand. 
Aang: I do understand, you're feeling unbelievable pain and rage... How do you think I felt the sandbenders when they stole Appa, how do you think I felt about the fire nation when I found out what happened to my people. 

Verbal ownage and he didn't even realise it. That being said the maturity of his character is somewhat overlooked because he never through a hissy fit over things that would drive lesser people mad.


Darth said:


> lol. I'm more interested in the anonymous earthbender from the opening of the last series.
> 
> Surely that wasn't The Boulder.



I think it was supposed to be Toph.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2012)

It was Sud, but remember Toph was originally supposed to be a bulky boy so that was probably her initial design.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

Toph's initial character design was in the artbook. It's a _little_ similar to the Earthbending dude from the opener.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Of course it's Aang. 3 Avatars and an anonymous Airbender?
> The young airbender from the opening of the last series though, he remains completely unknown.


Hasn't been confirmed as Aang, so it's not officially Aang.

And I agree with Jove's criticism of The Beach for having spoon fed exposition.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

Dude, come on. It's Aang.
We don't need it spelled out for us. The only real mystery is who Amon is and how he plans to make everyone equal.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

I think it's Aang too. All I'm sayin' is that we're not 100% positive, so no sense going around telling people it's definitely him.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think it was supposed to be Toph.


 


Mider T said:


> It was Sud, but remember Toph was originally supposed to be a bulky boy so that was probably her initial design.



Didn't know that. Glad they changed her to a girl. She is my favorite character from AtLA and as a boy she'd probably be less of a character I think.


----------



## Burke (Apr 9, 2012)

>staff adds 3 new smilies
>doesnt add :jove
what the fucking fuck


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 9, 2012)

What smilies did they add? All I saw is the detective one.

Also, have you guys seen the new clip?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Lol.



Stay flamin' hotmen!


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 9, 2012)

Yea, even though it is most likely Aang based on well, the others there, we can't say for sure unless its confirmed.

@Gunners:


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2012)

Does anyone else find it vaguely intriguing that the chi-blockers dress in kind of the same color scheme as the Kyoshi warriors?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

There is probably a relationship, it wouldn't surprise me in the least actually. I think the creators mentioning that Tai Lee chi-blocking is ancient is a smoke screen to hide the link. 

If the Kyoshi warriors started expanding in size a lot of people with a hatred towards benders would be attracted to the group, in time the original way would get distorted as the more radical thinkers rise in power/influence. It is also important to note that it was not just firebenders oppressing people throughout the war, Earthbenders were abusing their position of power to heavily tax locals.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 10, 2012)

Why was Korra even fire bending?

Earth bending or Water bending would have been more appropriate for the situation. Korra fire bending is way to basic and goes one direction. Maybe her water bending would prove better? Hell when she was a toddler she was doing all three at the same time? Why not do that Korra?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2012)

lock their feets up with some earth bending .


----------



## Bringer (Apr 10, 2012)

You know Korra least used element is water while her most used is fire? Strange. She is from the southern water tribe.


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2012)

She has teh spirit of fire.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll also notice that Korra never carries a waterskin with her.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 10, 2012)

Also she solves all her problems with fire bending. When she was failing at air bending she burned the news paper with fire.

When she could not dodge she destroyed everything with fire bending.



And yet she cant airbend? Wouldn't that mean she has a fire bender personality? Meaning that water would be the hardest to learn for her? She does not have a earth bending personality. Bumi said earth benders are patient and waits and listens.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2012)

I think that sort of ties into her lack of a spiritual side, marginally.  You're right-- earthbending is about waiting and listening, and while she uses earthbending, sure, she doesn't seem to be able to intuit what element would be best for a given situation.  I adore the girl but she's quick to act without a ton of thought, think Zhao for a moment.  

Firebending, remember, is the element of power.  Korra has quite a lot of it, and a lot of will and determination.  It makes sense that it's the element she seems most adept at, and most inclined to using.



Gunners said:


> There is probably a relationship, it wouldn't surprise me in the least actually. I think the creators mentioning that Tai Lee chi-blocking is ancient is a smoke screen to hide the link.
> 
> If the Kyoshi warriors started expanding in size a lot of people with a hatred towards benders would be attracted to the group, in time the original way would get distorted as the more radical thinkers rise in power/influence. It is also important to note that it was not just firebenders oppressing people throughout the war, Earthbenders were abusing their position of power to heavily tax locals.


Hmm, this is true.  I hope we get to learn what Ty Lee did for the Kyoshi warriors, and just how far they expanded their reach after the war.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

I will just quote Iroh. 

_Fire is the element of power, the people of the Fire Nation have desire and will and the energy and drive to achieve what they want. 

Earth is the element of substance the people of the Earth Kingdom are diverse and strong, they are persistent and enduring. 

Air is the element of freedom the Air nomads detached themselves from worldly concerns and found peace and freedom. 

Water is the element of change, the people of the Water tribe are capable of adapting to many things they have a deep sense of community and love that holds them together through anything.
_
Her having difficulty with Air Bending is more than likely a product of her upbringing as by the looks of things she has been kept on a short leash for most of her life. She found a freedom in through pro-bending and accomplished the early stages of air bending


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 10, 2012)

We've already seen a clip of her airbending in one of the promos so she'll definitely pick it up.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I will just quote Iroh.
> 
> _Fire is the element of power, the people of the Fire Nation have desire and will and the energy and drive to achieve what they want.
> 
> ...



Didn't Korra even laugh when Tenzin mentioned Freedom and Airbending in the same sentence? Ya know, when they were "meditating."


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah I actually wasn't surprised at all Korra was fire bending. She's clearly more comfortable with it. So in the face of danger, she's going to use what reflects her person and comfort zone the most.


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2012)

that clip had great music to boot.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> There is probably a relationship, it wouldn't surprise me in the least actually. I think the creators mentioning that Tai Lee chi-blocking is ancient is a smoke screen to hide the link.
> 
> If the Kyoshi warriors started expanding in size a lot of people with a hatred towards benders would be attracted to the group, in time the original way would get distorted as the more radical thinkers rise in power/influence. It is also important to note that it was not just firebenders oppressing people throughout the war, Earthbenders were abusing their position of power to heavily tax locals.





Koi said:


> Hmm, this is true.  I hope we get to learn what Ty Lee did for the Kyoshi warriors, and just how far they expanded their reach after the war.



I think Bryke owes it too the Ty Lee fans to give us some kind of connection between Ty Lee and the Equalists. Ty Lee was in a total of 3 episodes in Season 3 and that's counting her cameo in the finale and the Boiling Rock Pt II. 

Damn it I need my Ty Lee fix!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

damn this threads existence. why was it continued when we have the korra thread?





Gunners said:


> Lol.





MajorThor said:


> Stay flamin' hotmen!





Superstarseven said:


> You'll also notice that Korra never carries a waterskin with her.


i wonder if she can pull water out of plants and whatnot.


DemonDragonJ said:


> And where was Bolin while that was occurring? Surely, he would not abandon his brother and a woman to whom he is clearly attracted to be attacked by mysterious assailants in the street?


going by the trailers, he was beaten and kidnapped.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2012)

What's that?  More fanarts?  SURE!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

Korra probably didn't waterbend because there wasn't any water around.  She can't just create it from thin air.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

She doesn't carry a pouch of water because she's got plenty of other "Fluids" elsewhere.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely arts, Koi. 

I know we will  most likely see mostly firebending from Korra, but I hope to see a lot of earthbending from her too. Its my favorite element, and I didn't quite get enough from the first series. 

(Bolin doesn't count; I mean from her. xD)



hehey said:


> She has teh spirit of fire.



I read that as something completely different. Stupid tired eyes.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Take a nap, silly bear.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Also what an amazing fight scene this clip is


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 10, 2012)

We know Kyo, we've been discussing it for a couple of pages now.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> We know Kyo, we've been discussing it for a couple of pages now.



I never said you didnt know o.0; nor did I imply it was something new. Am I not allowed to comment and say that I liked the fight scene? lol


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

I actually haven't seen that yet, thanks for re-posting. It was cool, but I can't believe they got owned one on one by mooks like that. The basic Equalist foot-soldier is pretty strong.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 10, 2012)

They might have lost because it was their first encounter with the chi-blockers and it startled them.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, that's true. I hadn't thought of that (derp), but it's still an impressive feat.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesomeness.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

*EDIT:* Nevermind, I decided to not take any chances.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, ElementX making a return.
How many more veterans will we see by the 14th?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

In b4 the DDJ ban.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I found this image on an erotic website, but, as it does not contain any explicit nudity or sexual content, I thought that I would post it here.
> 
> Plus, I find Korra and Mako's facial expressions, as well as the comments by the users on the page where I found it, to be most humorous.  (I hope that I do not get into trouble for linking, albeit indirectly, to an erotic website in a section of this forum other than the _Konoha Bathhouse.)_



You're not allowed to link to sites containing pornography, you should really save the image and upload it to a site like tinypic.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm gonna go ahead and link to this article again since no one really cared the first time.



Bryan added this on his Tumblr page - 



> Above is a link to a recent online article, and below is the companion piece that ran in the newspaper this weekend, both by Christopher John Farley. Chris is a cool guy who has given Korra some great coverage, starting with his Wall Street Journal piece last year. We did a really long, interesting interview with him while we were in New York last month. It looks like at the bottom of the Speakeasy piece that he’ll be following up with some more articles. Thanks, Chris!
> 
> Unfortunately, there was some minor confusion that led to us being misquoted a bit: *Just to clarify, Mike and I originally intended for the title of the new series to be Avatar: The Legend of Korra, but the network wanted to drop “Avatar” in the wake of James Cameron’s movie for the sake of branding the franchise.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

Added to tumblr by Bryan said:
			
		

> Above is a link to a recent online article, and below is the companion piece that ran in the newspaper this weekend, both by Christopher John Farley. Chris is a cool guy who has given Korra some great coverage, starting with his Wall Street Journal piece last year. We did a really long, interesting interview with him while we were in New York last month. It looks like at the bottom of the Speakeasy piece that he?ll be following up with some more articles. Thanks, Chris!
> 
> Unfortunately, there was some minor confusion that led to us being misquoted a bit: Just to clarify, Mike and I originally intended for the title of the new series to be Avatar: The Legend of Korra, but the network wanted to drop ?Avatar? in the wake of James Cameron?s movie for the sake of branding the franchise.
> 
> ...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> In b4 the DDJ ban.



I removed the image from my previous post, as I do not wish to take any risk of being banned from this forum.



Gunners said:


> You're not allowed to link to sites containing pornography, you should really save the image and upload it to a site like tinypic.



I shall allow another user to do that, as I do not like to use image upload sites, because I do not wish to take the risk that any content I upload could somehow be traced back to me.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> You're not allowed to link to sites containing pornography, you should really save the image and upload it to a site like tinypic.



It didn't have any nudity in it tho. Hahaha.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> It didn't have any nudity in it tho. Hahaha.



Were you able to get a sufficient glimpse of the image before I removed it? if not, I can send it to you by private message.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

It's all good bro, I got it!

Peeps are just hating is all.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

lol @ MajorThor trying to get DDJ banned.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> lol @ MajorThor trying to get DDJ banned.



Am not!! I for serious didn't see the harm in the Korra+Moka(sp) pic, it literally showed no nudity... Implied yes, actual, no.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Am not!! I for serious didn't see the harm in the Korra+Moka(sp) pic, it literally showed no nudity... Implied yes, actual, no.



It is the picture's origin.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It is the pictures origin.



I did not actually post a link to a pornographic website; I simply posted an image that was on a pornographic website. Is that considered to be the same by the rules of this forum?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

Yup, hence why no 4chan links.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

^ I don't habeeb it!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yup, hence why no 4chan links.



In that case, I hope that you shall forgive my lack of humbleness, but I was not aware that even posting an image from a site was considered linking to it, and as I removed the image very quickly, and as I have demonstrated exceptionally good behavior during the entire duration of my membership of this forum, I am certain that any moderator who decides to contact me about this subject shall be lenient this time.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

I think DDJ has a secret badboy streak

You're probably on the staff radar now.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder who spent all the time to see that?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

Dat detail.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I think DDJ has a secret badboy streak
> 
> You're probably on the staff radar now.




OH SHI-!!!!!!!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Dat detail.



Yes, that is often a sign of a truly well-made and well-written work of fiction, in my mind; when the creators put effort and detail into even the most minor of aspects of the world.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I wonder who spent all the time to see that?



I was just about to ask this.

If it wasn't a staff member or someone working on the show that did this, than that is one BIG fan to look through the series for such small details. xD


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Was Zuko oblivious to the fact that Sokka was trying to get some night time action with Suki or did he just not care? *Watching Avatar when I have work to do*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2012)

I think he knew what was going on there, but preferred not to ask.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2012)

Check out Sokka's _*~LEI~*_ the next morning, though.  I don't think Zuko actually stopped anything from happening.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 11, 2012)

Contrary to Zutaran religious dogma, Zuko's actually pretty fucking clueless when it comes to girls and the romancing there of.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2012)

HDU ZUKO IS NOT SOCIALLY INEPT _AT ALL_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope that the story writers of the new series can subtly (or, in some cases, not-so-subtly) insert suggestive dialogue or imagery into the new series, as they did with the original series; I would certainly find that to be very appealing.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2012)

SO MUCH YES


----------



## Burke (Apr 11, 2012)

Koi said:


> SO MUCH _YELLOW_



Woah, hey now.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 11, 2012)

We gettin' racist up in here?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 11, 2012)

[sp=what did i just find]
[/sp]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> [sp=what did i just find]
> [/sp]


cannot be unseen


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 11, 2012)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Interview with the writer of 'The Promise', his opinions on Airbender and how 'The Promise' will set up Korra


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 11, 2012)

There's a lot of rumbling going on around The Promise part 2.

Apparently a couple we thought was set in stone might just not be??
We'll see.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2012)

What?  We all knew Tokka was set in stone.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 11, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> There's a lot of rumbling going on around The Promise part 2.
> 
> Apparently a couple we thought was set in stone might just not be??
> We'll see.



I honestly hope Zuko and Mai break up...to me they're just flat


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

Honestly I hated Zuko X Mai so much. I even hated it during the beach and the ending. Even in the promise. But the boiling rock part 2. The scene where Zuko stared into Mai eyes as he locked her in the steel prison room. Both of there stares won me over.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 11, 2012)

Going to give this series a start, I like the design of Amon and Steve Blum is the master. He better a nice dark/crazy villain.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> We gettin' racist up in here?



How the shit is that even anywhere NEAR, remotely racist? She's in-fact, yellow.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 11, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Honestly I hated Zuko X Mai so much. I even hated it during the beach and the ending. Even in the promise. But the boiling rock part 2. The scene where Zuko stared into Mai eyes as he locked her in the steel prison room. Both of there stares won me over.



I still find them flat but that's just me. I always preferred Jin over Mai...

and i secretly shipped Ty Luko after The Beach


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 11, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> How the shit is that even anywhere NEAR, remotely racist? She's in-fact, yellow.



Dude, come on.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 11, 2012)

So did anyone scan the comics that take place after the series?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, you can find part 1 floating around somewhere.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 11, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Going to give this series a start, I like the design of Amon and Steve Blum is the master. He better a nice dark/crazy villain.


Mega, remember that this is a children's show. Don't expect anything resembling your IDF blood orgies.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow, that is a most impressive _cosplay!_ Did that woman make the clothing herself? I myself am still hoping for someone to do a _cosplay_ of Tenzin; _that_ would be impressive, in my mind.



To be honest, I want to see JK Simmons in a Tenzin outfit. He's practically typecast as himself in the role.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 11, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> To be honest, I want to see JK Simmons in a Tenzin outfit. He's practically typecast as himself in the role.



I hope to god that they have JK play a newspaper editor who thinks the Avatar is a menace!


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 11, 2012)

@Megaharrison:

Awesome! Hope you like it then. 

I hope Amon will be crazy and dark too...as much as Nick will allow him to be, of course.



Benzaiten said:


> [sp=what did i just find]
> [/sp]



What the hell? I could stare at it all day. 












Sorta matches, I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't want to...but I can't stop staring.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





















Oh guys, I watched Johnny Mnemonic yesterday (lol the year 2021 and they're still faxing) and Keanu Reeves kinda looks like Mako. 

Not the best example but there were a few times where I was just like 'WHERE IS YOUR SCARF, BOY?'


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

I wonder if the Earth Kingdom is still a kingdom/monarchy in the new series, and if its current political leader shall be mentioned? I would like to know if Kuei ever had any descendants.


----------



## Koi (Apr 12, 2012)

Hahaha so Bryan just posted a gif of one of the references they used:


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope so. Unless Aang, Zuko and the other leaders gave up the right to further stabilize peace...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah regarding the Avatarverse I wonder if the rest of the world is affected by the technology or if for the most part the nations remain the same as they were 70 years ago ( Like the tribe Korra is from).


----------



## Koi (Apr 12, 2012)

Korra knew what a Satomobile was, though.  Which means she probably has some travel experience, of course, but she'd never been to Republic City or anywhere near it, so there has to be at least an elevated level, generally.  Of course the Water Tribes are going to be different, because some of it isn't practical in snow and ice.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2012)

Koi said:


> Hahaha so Bryan just posted a gif of one of the references they used:



Greatest DVD extra ever would be an entire episode with a corner-box of Bryan's reference tape for every scene


----------



## Bringer (Apr 12, 2012)

Something that interested me in episode 1 was that when the white lotus walked in Korra house and Korra mother called Korra the floor was made out of earth. Surprising. Its the southern tribe? Where did they get earth floors from!


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2012)

Koi said:


> Hahaha so Bryan just posted a gif of one of the references they used:





Would love it if a ton more of those ever showed up.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Greatest DVD extra ever would be an entire episode with a corner-box of Bryan's reference tape for every scene



Eff that, this show is being released on Blu-ray.
An hour's worth of animatics and pencil tests.

If you want more video reference then you can you check out a video I made way back in '07.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b59lwVznK2o&feature=g-upl&context=G25aaf67AUAAAAAAADAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Apr 12, 2012)

This is weird.
Its another TV spot from Nick.
In it, theres this one few second bit where one of the firebenders that amon has wrangled up on stage gets free somehow and shoots lightning at Amon. Amon pushes the mans arm just in time and points it upwards, but the point is, that seemingly random firebender bended lightning.

I guess people who claim lighting is for royals dont have much on this.

Secondly, i task someone, who is not me, to look closely at the flashing images once more and see if we can find anything


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

We might get to see it sooner than later.



> The Legend of Korra
> Episode: The Revelation
> NEW
> S01, E03
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah, you can find part 1 floating around somewhere.



What is it called again?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

Vino said:


> What is it called again?



The Promise.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 12, 2012)

Koi said:


> Hahaha so Bryan just posted a gif of one of the references they used:



Hahaha, that's brilliant.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2012)

I still wish to know if Sokka had any children; surely, the story writers shall not ignore that unsolved mystery?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 12, 2012)

Spoiler pic from the Promise pt II


*Spoiler*: __ 





Maybe I was on to something when I was talking about the end of Maiko


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Spoiler pic from the Promise pt II
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, no! I hope that this is not evidence that Zuko and Mai are no longer in love, and that Zuko and Suki may be developing feelings for each other? What about Suki's relationship with Sokka? I cannot wait for this comic to be released in its entirety!


----------



## The Big G (Apr 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Oh, no! I hope that this is not evidence that Zuko and Mai are no longer in love, and that Zuko and Suki may be developing feelings for each other? What about Suki's relationship with Sokka? I cannot wait for this comic to be released in its entirety!



I was never a huge fan of Mai to begin with so I really could care less that she leaves the picture. As for Zuko & Suki, if they can make it work then go for it (though I much rather have Zuko & Ty-Lee....because like she said in "The Beach" she knows him). Though the Tokka fans are probably super excited about this lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The Promise.



Are there any download links? I can't find part 2 at all..


----------



## The Big G (Apr 12, 2012)

Vino said:


> Are there any download links? I can't find part 2 at all..



It doesn't come out till next month


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 12, 2012)

Part 2 won't be out till the end of May.

EDIT: Damn you Big G!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Big G said:


> It doesn't come out till next month



So it was just 78 pages?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Part 2 won't be out till the end of May.
> 
> EDIT: Damn you Big G!!!



I blame the jewez.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuko x Mai shall last fowevah! It must. 
I believe they'll get back together... again.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 12, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Zuko x Mai shall last fowevah! It must.
> I believe they'll get back together... again.



Odds are in issue 3 they will...but like i said I could care less about Mai


----------



## hehey (Apr 12, 2012)

I never liked Mai anyway? pssh, throwing knives/


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

Expert stiletto throwing is a really cool skill to know.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

Mai was cool.  They end ZukoxMai, I'll actually kinda be happy, but sad at the same time. I always thought Mai was too cool for Zuko.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

Pt. 2 might leak if we're lucky, like Pt. 1 did.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, it most likely will, and I'll do the same thing I did with part one.  Download and read it online because I'm remarkably impatient, then buy it anyway when it comes out because I want to support the franchise.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 12, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Spoiler pic from the Promise pt II
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see this as a sign for Tokka ... but I mustn't get my hopes up. I shall be a rational thinking human being.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuko should marry that Earth Kingdom girl, it would be a sign of good faith.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Zuko should marry that Earth Kingdom girl, it would be a sign of good faith.



I always liked him and Jin


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Zuko should marry that Earth Kingdom girl, it would be a sign of good faith.



Can't you refer to her by name?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 12, 2012)

I never liked Maiko 



Koi said:


> Hahaha so Bryan just posted a gif of one of the references they used:


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Can't you refer to her by name?


Uncharacteristically touchy?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

No, it's just a question, too much to ask?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

The smiley suggest my failure to mention her name displeased you. U mad?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

It did displease me, but I ain't mad.

Anyhow, Tokka wins.  Game over.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 12, 2012)

You know.....I get a Mystique vibe from that leaked page!


INB4 Shapeshifter in the avatar comics!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Then get the stick out of your ass, I forgot her name that's all there is to it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

Not a true fan.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Not a true fan.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 12, 2012)

New clip


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

YES! POST IT PLEASE!

That one was just a tease.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Bringer (Apr 12, 2012)

That must be torture for Azula 

She is thinking "For the love of god hanging out with Ty Lee is not good for my sanity! Back to the coco house!"


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 12, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Back to the coco house!"



That sounds delicious!


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 12, 2012)

[sp=Tenzin and his family]
[/sp]

[sp=Aang and little Tenzin]
[/sp]


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

Aang family art makes me wonder if Aang favored Tenzin because of his bending. I don't think its in him, of course, but I still wonder...


----------



## Burke (Apr 12, 2012)

Gunners, none of that 4chan horseshit here, plz.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 12, 2012)

Aang's not the type to have favorites although the two probably spent more time together because he had to teach Tenzin airbending.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Gunners, none of that 4chan horseshit here, plz.


You'd do well to mind your own business.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 12, 2012)

*ignores stupid arguments*

This is hilarious:
[sp]

I want some fanart of Korra riding Mako with him on a leash
[/sp]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2012)

The "Earth Kingdom girl" is named Kori, and although I currently still support Zuko and Mai as a couple, I definitely believe that Kori and Zuko would also be great, if Zuko's relationship with Mai does not work for whatever reason.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

I was actually talking about Jin.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> *ignores stupid arguments*
> 
> This is hilarious:
> [sp]
> ...



That HAS to have been staged. There is no way that was honest.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Not everyone knows about the rules of the internet. Some people just are THAT naive as to the "inner" workings of how things go here.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The "Earth Kingdom girl" is named Kori, and although I currently still support Zuko and Mai as a couple, I definitely believe that Kori and Zuko would also be great, if Zuko's relationship with Mai does not work for whatever reason.



Wtf are you talking about?  Is there some sort of conspiracy going on around here?

It's clearly Suki!  Zuko even calls her by name.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

He calls everyone by their first names, doesn't he?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

As far as I knew, only a few characters even have a last name so I guess that's a yes.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Sokka's last name is Sokka. His first name is Lord. Lord Sokka.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Sokka's last name is Sokka. His first name is Lord. Lord Sokka.



WRONG!

His name is Wang Fire.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> WRONG!
> 
> His name is Wang Fire.



HIS NAME IS ROBERT PULSON!


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2012)

I take back everything I said about the Suki and Zuko panel. I found a perfect explanation on Tumblr that someone posted.



> Yesterday, a few panels of “The Promise” Pt. 2 was leaked on line and it’s caused, basically, a shit storm. That’s because the few panels that were released seem to hint at a Maiko break-up and a budding relationship between Zuko and Suki.
> 
> When I first saw them, my first instinct was to laugh. It may be a little mean, but my very first thought was “This is the day that Zuko and Suki became more canon then Zutara.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 13, 2012)

1 more day cant wait


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2012)

someone link me to the HD stream for eps 1 and 2 plz. 

Korranation doesn't have em anymore


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2012)

Aren't they on youtube?


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2012)

Can't find them.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2012)

Synn has a pimping thread.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2012)

dubhappy.com
sky7anime.tv


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2012)

Watching the series has made me realise that Avatar could have been a great live action movie, they should have left it in hands of the people who produced Lord of the rings.


----------



## Burke (Apr 13, 2012)

This is the moment weve been waiting for for 4 years (well like 2 really)
Id imagine thered be more traffic, guys


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2012)

^There will probably be in 14 hours when it actually airs?


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2012)

I watched the episodes again on the Nickelodeon website.  Are they not up any more?


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 13, 2012)

We're Ready! <-- not HD but its better than nothing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's a knee-slapper: I signed up to proctor the ACT at the school I where I work. Today... until 12:15...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

DVR is cable's gift to Earth, Jove

Less than 15 mins now folks!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

Feels good watching new Avatar on television again.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 14, 2012)

Happy Korra day everyone!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2012)

Watching ep with some people now .


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like more comics are in the future


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

Best....Avatar....Mep......ever!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bS7nGUrcbw&list=FLu6_GIFyZPyCjiOJa50RcdQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

What is an MEP?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Looks like more comics are in the future



Ty Lee needs a series where she discovers she has descended from Air Nomads....


Plus I wanna see her six sisters


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

> Not sure how I feel about this new woman avatar. 1.She Doesn't have arrows on her body 2.Shes a woman 3. Aang was a badass and korra is not





> Why are there a lot of air benders now? And where's Aang? #avatar





> I love how Aang was like 12 and this chic looks 592682 years old.





> Real shit fuck this show. Aang died but Katarra still living smmfh





> that's Katara & Aang daughter right ?





> aang an kitara had mad kids......





> Is that old man Aang the old avatar or what..





> Aang must have had some super strong *jeans*. No baby water-benders in sight. #TheLegendofKorra





> I know katara & aang did not have kids together





> Ahhhh! Katarra's son acts just like aang!





> Why is Katara still alive, but Aang is nowhere to be found? This is BULLCRAP.



This is brutal.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

Where are those comments from?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

People will never cease to amuse me.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Funny how they think an 85 year old woman would be able to have kids as young as 5 years old.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about this new woman avatar. 1.She Doesn't have arrows on her body *2.Shes a woman* 3. Aang was a badass and korra is not 

Please die whoever this was.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2012)

don't get it

korra is very likable lol...


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> don't get it
> 
> korra is very likable lol...



Some people just don't like change when it comes to television shows and will thus hate whatever is changed.  :/


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2012)

:sanji

Aang wasn't a badass. That's the main reason Korra _is_.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Some people just don't like change when it comes to television shows and will thus hate whatever is changed.  :/



Probably why they decided to only keep Katara; so they don't have to listen to the endless whining to showace the original cast.

It's a new show, smh.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

The vibe that I'm getting on Twitter is that "change is bad".
These are the people that just found out about the show today so in a way I guess it's too much for them to take.

Anyone catch that episode preview at the end?
The surprise is Energybending...gotta be.

Wow I completely forgot episode previews would air right at the end during the credits for Avatar. Memories.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

It shouldn't be.

I mean, logically, what did they expect?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> :sanji
> 
> Aang wasn't a badass. That's the main reason Korra _is_.



People don't know what a badass really is. 



Han Solo said:


> Probably why they decided to only keep Katara; so they don't have to listen to the endless whining to showace the original cast.
> 
> It's a new show, smh.



It was a pretty damn good decision.  I still remembering the bitching, during the second of Digimon, about fans wanting to see more of the original cast. 



> The vibe that I'm getting on Twitter is that "change is bad".
> These are the people that just found out about the show today so in a way I guess it's too much for them to take.



Ah, I suppose that they'll come around eventually. 



> I mean, logically, what did they expect?



More adventures with Aang.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

How the hell did they just find out today?  Have they been living under a rock?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2012)

Badass has become one of the most pointless words ever, I never take it seriously anymore.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It shouldn't be.
> 
> I mean, logically, what did they expect?



To be honest, I think they expected the old show.

Oops, I got ninja'd by Goob.
Anyway, yeah. Here comes this new show that they never heard based on one that ended 4 years ago and they have to process so much. I'll give people the benefit of the doubt as to the confusion about certain things but at the same time there was *a lot* of ignorance.

"There's a new girl Avatar but...where's Aang?"

Stuff like that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

>looks at sig


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How the hell did they just find out today?  Have they been living under a rock?



It's not difficult to imagine that they wouldn't know about the show until today.  If they didn't check sites that contained information about Korra, had friends that liked the show, or were able to see commercials about Korra it's more than understandable that they wouldn't know about it.  Heck, I didn't even know about Korra until long after most people here knew about it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

In the past week though?  Advertising has been everywhere.


----------



## Burke (Apr 14, 2012)

So the better thing to say would be they only just heard about it through nickelodeon adverts.
Meaning they are the kind of people who watch nickelodeon long enough to sit through commercials.
Meaning they are ignorant children.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

It isn't as unlikely as you think especially if they don't often watch television and depending on what channels they watch.  The few times that I watched television the last week I didn't see a single commercial about Korra on CW, ABC, and Fox.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Believe me, I know it's tough for us more passionate fans to understand but it happens.
We've kept up and they haven't.

It's going to air again at 3pm so I wonder if the response will be the same. If so..look forward to more tweets.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I mean, logically, what did they expect?



The original cast to have become irradiated by Sokka's space sword turning them all into immortals that would adventure together until the end of time and making Aang the Forevatar?

Oh you said logically, never mind.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Janet Varney just tweeted back to me after I wrote to her asking that she please do the convention circuit this summer so I can record her doing a personalized voicemail greeting as Korra.

I...feel good.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 14, 2012)

Greatly enjoyed the avatar premiere. 

Had some doubts on whether or not I'll like the show given the new direction but korra quelled that in the first episode. The music, locations, humor (meelo xD), and animation during the pro-bending/fight scenes were excellent and I hope the quality remains the same throughout the season.

Looking forward to episode 3 for amon.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah all this female avatar= bad Aang shota boy was more bad ass is bullshit.
People must have forgot about kyoshi


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 14, 2012)

Aang was pretty badass though. Korra hasnt done anything but beat up fodder and get her ass handed to her by a foot soldier.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 14, 2012)

Aang wasn't a badass, he was a pacifist after all. A capable pacifist for certain with plenty of memorable moments and accomplishments under his belt, but not a badass. He didn't need to be. Not being a badass was part of who he was.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

Watched it today. Still as good as I think it was when I watched online. I don't think my sisters and friends like it much, though. 

Can't wait for episode 3.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Goobikazi said:


> Aang wasn't a badass, he was a pacifist after all. A capable pacifist for certain with plenty of memorable moments and accomplishments under his belt, but not a badass. He didn't need to be. Not being a badass was part of who he was.



Yes, I agree with that; Aang was not a martially-oriented person, which is waht made his rare moments of rage have much more impact. Korra, by contrast, is very action-oriented and does not hesitate to rush into situations. I notice that I was not fond of Aang's indecisiveness, but I also do not like Korra's recklessness, so I wonder what type of main protagonist I would like; am I being either contradictory or too selective if I dislike each Avatar for certain flaws, when each of those flaws is the exact opposite of what the other Avatar possesses?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

^ Too selective, I guess? 

To me, flaws like that make characters seem more real. It is why I loved Aang so much. He wasn't always "don't hurt people" and was realistically angered to a point where he threw out his teachings.

@Aangbeingbadass:

I thought some things he did was badass (mostly in the Avatar state), but I agree with Goobikazi on it too.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess it depends on how you define it. You dont have to enjoy or even favor fighting to be badass imo.aang was a grade A ass kicker who could take control of most situations. He was taking on elite groups and embarassing seasoned fighters even though he had no real experience.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 14, 2012)

lol, young Korra is voiced by Cora Baker o.o


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2012)

Making a character without real flaws is one of the worst things you can do. It's why Aang worked well, his passiveness was shown having both positives and negatives and he often got pissed off enough to ignore his teaching and his beliefs. Likewise Korra's high octane personality will be shown in both a good and bad light depending upon the situation.

And I repeat, badass has become near meaningless. It's not about how strong you are or whatever, it's about personality and it's about attitude. Korra is definitely more aligned to what you'd call as badass than Aang, but it's hardly like not being badass makes you a worse character or whatever. In fact, I'd say that creating "badass" characters is perhaps the biggest plague of modern shounen alongside dark and brooding characters, both of which suck because the people creating those characters don't get why those types of characters work in the first place.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting, they decided to use Yuan as the name for their money in Republic City


----------



## Burke (Apr 14, 2012)

Others have said that too.
Please, enlighten me on the significance of this word, oh ancient chinese master


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2012)

My homework assignment for Superstar7 is to go an entire day without looking for negative things posted about Korra on twitter, and only posting the positive things.


----------



## Burke (Apr 14, 2012)

Good idea jove.
Everyone find something positive.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 14, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Making a character without real flaws is one of the worst things you can do. It's why Aang worked well, his passiveness was shown having both positives and negatives and he often got pissed off enough to ignore his teaching and his beliefs. Likewise Korra's high octane personality will be shown in both a good and bad light depending upon the situation.
> 
> And I repeat, badass has become near meaningless. It's not about how strong you are or whatever, it's about personality and it's about attitude. Korra is definitely more aligned to what you'd call as badass than Aang, but it's hardly like not being badass makes you a worse character or whatever. In fact, I'd say that creating "badass" characters is perhaps the biggest plague of modern shounen alongside dark and brooding characters, both of which suck because the people creating those characters don't get why those types of characters work in the first place.


personality and attitude are hardly the only factors that make a badass. ive never seen an incompetent or weak character that i would describe as badass. and what was it that made those badass or brooding characters 'work' in the past?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Series needs more Boomerang.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> My homework assignment for Superstar7 is to go an entire day without looking for negative things posted about Korra on twitter, and only posting the positive things.



Well the show is being so well received that I can pull positive stuff from anywhere.
It's the negative things that are interesting.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2012)

On a side note, either that _is_ you on tumblr or there is someone exactly like you that is a pitbull towards stupid criticisms.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

I like reading the negative comments SSS finds too. Curious as to what some people will pick apart or hate.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 14, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Others have said that too.
> Please, enlighten me on the significance of this word, oh ancient chinese master


Basically, it's the Chinese dollar.

It was introduced in China in the late 19th/early 20th century


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I like reading the negative comments SSS finds too. Curious as to what some people will pick apart or hate.



I'm not in any way Anti-opinion, if that makes sense, I just like to point out unnecessary nit-picking. I suppose that I'm a little harsh if I don't see it myself.
It's very strange I know but it's how I operate.

Remember when I quoted that long tumblr post by an Asian kid who listed reasons as to why Avatar was the most Un-Asian thing he'd ever seen?
I think where it really unraveled is where he was criticizing the Chinese calligraphy that's used on the show. I forgot what he wrote but it went something along the lines of it being amateur, I think?

He tried to take apart the *one* thing that everyone could agree on regarding Avatar. I've never seen it before or since. It was long baseless, nonsensical critique that essentially amounted to, "2 White Americans worked on this so how Asian can it really be?"


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

Guys here is the best avatar video in the world.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bS7nGUrcbw&list=FLu6_GIFyZPyCjiOJa50RcdQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Apr 14, 2012)

@ Rei Excuse my ignorance, but i thought Yen was a thing too


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Guys here is the best avatar video in the world.



I seriously doubt it but I wonder if Blackssk will come back and edit some Korra videos. They were nutty but I liked them.
He's been taking a sabbatical since '08.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Guys here is the best avatar video in the world.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bS7nGUrcbw&list=FLu6_GIFyZPyCjiOJa50RcdQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



It's good but I remember seeing better videos a while back.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

It's my first video, I RIEK IT!


----------



## Burke (Apr 15, 2012)

Must we really express our doubt on the bestness of Bringers video 

I think the correct response is instead challenging him with your own "best" video


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

STOP RUINING CHRISTMAS, BURKE!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 15, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> @ Rei Excuse my ignorance, but i thought Yen was a thing too


Japan uses Yen, in fact, the original character for Yuan and Yen were the same.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

One could easily distinguish between the two, depending on their usages however.


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 15, 2012)

Whelp, gotta say... liking everything about the LoK better than the first show. That's saying a lot. Hope it keeps up the stellar performance!


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Are you falling victim to the awesome animation of the series instead of plot? Tee hee.


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 15, 2012)

Nope! Would say exploring the gaps between the haves and have nots in society (in this case, bending) is much more interesting than your average save the world plot. Of course, that could just be me. I love gray areas.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> Nope! Would say exploring the gaps between the haves and have nots in society (in this case, bending) is much more interesting than your average save the world plot. Of course, that could just be me. I love gray areas.



Haha, well said!


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> Nope! Would say exploring the gaps between the haves and have nots in society (in this case, bending) is much more interesting than your average save the world plot. Of course, that could just be me. I love gray areas.



I'm with you on this, it'll be really exciting to see how it will be explored.  Perhaps we'll see a full-scale rebellion at one point.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm with you on this, it'll be really exciting to see how it will be explored.  Perhaps we'll see a full-scale rebellion at one point.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLkgXhGraFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder just how skilled/powerful of a bender Tenzin is? Is anyone expecting him to be a 'badass grandpa," the way that Iroh was in the first series (despite neither of them actually being grandfathers)? I am hoping that when he finally fights seriously, he shall be very powerful and impressive.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wonder just how skilled/powerful of a bender Tenzin is? Is anyone expecting him to be a 'badass grandpa," the way that Iroh was in the first series (despite neither of them actually being grandfathers)? I am hoping that when he finally fights seriously, he shall be very powerful and impressive.



I'm half-expecting him to come out with some F-5 Tornado action when Korra calls him out on being terrible.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> I wonder just how skilled/powerful of a bender Tenzin is?



Hopefully he'll be as good as Iroh.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully he'll be as good as Iroh.



No one will ever top Iroh!


----------



## Bringer (Apr 15, 2012)

Honestly bending in the LOK is nerfed.

Everyone in the probending tournament uses basic attacks. They tire out easily. And do not use any defensive moves. What stops Korra from making a giant ass water wave that pushes everyone forward knocking all three in the water. What stops Korra from using the octopus water move for defense.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Honestly bending in the LOK is nerfed.
> *
> Everyone in the probending tournament uses basic attacks. They tire out easily.* And do not use any defensive moves. What stops Korra from making a giant ass water wave that pushes everyone forward knocking all three in the water. What stops Korra from using the octopus water move for defense.



That's because the SPIRITUAL SIDE is being ignored IMO.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Honestly bending in the LOK is nerfed.
> 
> Everyone in the probending tournament uses basic attacks. They tire out easily. And do not use any defensive moves. What stops Korra from making a giant ass water wave that pushes everyone forward knocking all three in the water. What stops Korra from using the octopus water move for defense.



Pro-bending tournaments are not actual fights, just as the Olympic Games or professional wrestling in actuality are not real fights. They are akin to professional sports in our world; intended for entertainment, and, as such, have rules to prevent any serious injuries.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> No one will ever top Iroh!



We don't know that.



BringerOfChaos said:


> Honestly bending in the LOK is nerfed.
> 
> Everyone in the probending tournament uses basic attacks. They tire out easily. And do not use any defensive moves. What stops Korra from making a giant ass water wave that pushes everyone forward knocking all three in the water. What stops Korra from using the octopus water move for defense.



There are rules about what can be done:



> Waterbending rules
> 
> Each water blast cannot exceed one second in duration, meaning that waterbenders may not use any form of a constant hose-like stream of water against their opponents. Water must be used in its liquid state, not as a gas or a solid, meaning that steam, fog and ice are not permitted in game play. Water is the only element allowed for head strikes.
> 
> ...


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

>that feel you get when "the man" hates your shine.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> >that feel you get when "the man" hates your shine.



What do you mean?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that 100 years of war has made a lot of benders adept at bringing down the hurt.

Whereas, about 70 years of peace, people have no need to use bending for violence.

Also, in a war, one doesn't really constantly fight one battle to another in quick succession. Most of the effort is just to get to the battle field.


----------



## Burke (Apr 15, 2012)

I think this thread needed Thor
We didnt have a person like you until now 

Tell me thor, is that you in your avatar


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> And do not use any defensive moves..



I think this is an excellent point. I'd like to see more defense in pro bending; simply dodging by head movement doesn't seem like the best strategy, and I don't see anything in the rules about using the elements defensively. I think the games would be more exciting; I keep thinking about being at a pro bending match and it kinda seems like being at an Arena Football game with the sheer offense v. offense.


But yeah, as EG pointed out... nerfing bending actually is the point.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Tell me thor, is that you in your avatar



I have asked him that question, myself, and that person in his avatar in indeed Major Thor, himself.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wonder just how skilled/powerful of a bender Tenzin is? Is anyone expecting him to be a 'badass grandpa," the way that Iroh was in the first series (despite neither of them actually being grandfathers)? I am hoping that when he finally fights seriously, he shall be very powerful and impressive.


I hope he's at least as powerful as the old masters of the White Lotus from the first series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2012)

I think it's pretty safe to bet Tenzin is an extremely powerful Airbender.

Airbending is very clearly the most spiritual of the elements, and if Tenzin's reputation is established as being "Mr. Spiritual" then he must have a strong connection to the element. And I'm sure it's no coincidence that out of 3 kids, all three are Airbenders (with a 4th on the way because I doubt that even Katara would be wrong about that).

Also, the only person that could have judged him worthy of his arrows would have been Aang, and Aang would not give them out cheaply. It also means that's he's been an Airbending Master for at _least_ 17 years. I bet (hope) Tenzin is somewhere reminiscent of Gyatso-level.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder if Pema shall give birth to her child during this series? I am no expert on pregnancy, but judging from the size of her abdomen, she is quite far along in her gestation, so I would not be surprised if her birth was incorporated into the story, much as the birth of the girl Hope was in the first series.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> I wonder if Pema shall give birth to her child during this series?



It would be a safe bet to assume that it will occur during the series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wonder if Pema shall give birth to her child during this series? I am no expert on pregnancy, but judging from the size of her abdomen, she is quite far along in her gestation, so I would not be surprised if her birth was incorporated into the story, *much as the birth of the girl Joy was in the first series*.



I thought the Girl born durig The Serpent's Pass was named Hope?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I thought the Girl born durig The Serpent's Pass was named Hope?



Yes, that was a simple mistake, as both names are adjectives with positive connotations; I shall correct my above post.

On that subject, do you believe that Hope is still alive during _The Legend of Korra?_ Being that she was newly-born during the first series, I would expect her to be.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that was a simple mistake, as both names are adjectives with positive connotations; I shall correct my above post.
> 
> On that subject, do you believe that Hope is still alive during _The Legend of Korra?_ Being that she was newly-born during the first series, I would expect her to be.



It's entirely possible I suppose


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I think it's pretty safe to bet Tenzin is an extremely powerful Airbender.
> 
> Also, the only person that could have judged him worthy of his arrows would have been Aang, and Aang would not give them out cheaply. It also means that's he's been an Airbending Master for at _least_ 17 years. I bet (hope) Tenzin is somewhere reminiscent of Gyatso-level.



We never saw Gyatso display any moves beyond throwing those fruit pies at the Elder monks, right? I think it would have been great to see how he defended himself during the Fire Nation raid. I'm sure he didn't pull any stops.

I wonder what did him in. His clothes were decayed but intact when we saw his corpse so he didn't get blasted by a fireball and burn.

Hmm. Answers we'll never get.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2012)

^We saw him flip Aang's coat over his head.

Hoping to see Mai's little brother.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Hoping to see Mai's little brother.



Yes, being that he was considerably younger than Mai, who was 14 to 15 years old when he was a newborn, I believe that it is entirely possible that he may either appear, or be mentioned in some way during the new series.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I think this is an excellent point. I'd like to see more defense in pro bending; simply dodging by head movement doesn't seem like the best strategy, and I don't see anything in the rules about using the elements defensively. I think the games would be more exciting; I keep thinking about being at a pro bending match and it kinda seems like being at an Arena Football game with the sheer offense v. offense.
> 
> 
> But yeah, as EG pointed out... nerfing bending actually is the point.



Actually dodging by head ( using the minimum amount of movement possible) is most advised. They have space constraint and making drastic movement would checkmate them or make them crown their team mates.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> We never saw Gyatso display any moves beyond throwing those fruit pies at the Elder monks, right? I think it would have been great to see how he defended himself during the Fire Nation raid. I'm sure he didn't pull any stops.
> 
> I wonder what did him in. His clothes were decayed but intact when we saw his corpse so he didn't get blasted by a fireball and burn.
> 
> Hmm. Answers we'll never get.




Yeah, it is just conjecture on my part, but I feel that they were always suggesting to the audience that Gyatso was the pinnacle of Airbending for his time.




Gunners said:


> Actually dodging by head ( using the minimum amount of movement possible) is most advised. They have space constraint and making drastic movement would checkmate them or make them crown their team mates.



But since you're getting attacked from multiple angles at once, head movement can only do so much. Bending could compensate for that, and I don't think it would require elaborate movements. Obviously, if you _can_ dodge everything, like Mako, you should save the energy for attacking, but Mako's obviously an exception.


----------



## Burke (Apr 15, 2012)

Look at how the fire nation soldiers lied dead around Gyatso.
How did airbending cause dozens of soldiers to die all clumped together around him.

Maybe he was surrounded and he sucked the air out of the room, killing himself in the process


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 15, 2012)

I actually think episode two made a strong case for defence in pro-bending. Mako's evasive movements tired his opponents out, and led to him wiping the entire team out by himself. Then we see Korra using defensive footwork to evade attacks, which pretty much changed the entire flow of the match and led to their victory. In both cases it was defence that set up their triumph.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Look at how the fire nation soldiers lied dead around Gyatso.
> How did airbending cause dozens of soldiers to die all clumped together around him.
> 
> Maybe he was surrounded and he sucked the air out of the room, killing himself in the process



That is possible, but I also believe that he may have focused air into razor-thin blades, and killed them with such weapons.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 15, 2012)

What does an extremely powerful airbender do? Dodge attacks all the time
I have a feeling if Tenzin does fight hes gonna get shitted on just like Korra and Mako got taken down.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2012)

Really? An extremely powerful airbender freaking wrecks with a giant tornado. Like a baws.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> What does an extremely powerful airbender do? Dodge attacks all the time
> I have a feeling if Tenzin does fight hes gonna get shitted on just like Korra and Mako got taken down.



The past tense of shit is shat not shitted.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2012)

What can an extremely powerful Airbender do?


Airbending slice!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The past tense of shit is shat not shitted.



"Shitted on" is a turn of phrase.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, here in New York you'll hear that all the time.
"He got sh**ted on by Lebron"

Just an example.
They'll either say that or alternate with "Sh*t on"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> What does an extremely powerful airbender do? Dodge attacks all the time
> I have a feeling if Tenzin does fight hes gonna get shitted on just like Korra and Mako got taken down.



Why are you being so negative? I am certain that Tenzin is very powerful, as he has airbender tattoos, plus is highly respected by numerous people, including the tough and difficult-to-impress Chief Lin Bei Fong, so I am certain that he must have some power to back up that status.


----------



## Koi (Apr 15, 2012)

Are we really discussing the semantics of 'shit' as a verb? 



Also, I have no doubt that Tenzin is an impressive fighter.  We've seen Aang fight a number of opponents with airbending and he did pretty damn well for himself.  Arbending techniques are in no means an instant fail against everything else.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you being so negative? I am certain that Tenzin is very powerful, as he has airbender tattoos, plus is highly respected by numerous people, including the tough and difficult-to-impress Chief Lin Bei Fong, so I am certain that he must have some power to back up that status.



I wasn't trying to be negative.....anyway
Hes the son of the Avatar and a council member of the city that's probably where most of his respect comes from. I'm not saying hes not a master Airbender but I'm not expecting another Iroh or Bumi in the form of an airbender because that's not realistic with his type of bending.

Oh and  at the semantics debate. Maybe I should have just said Tenzin would lose and keep it simple.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> I'm not saying hes not a master Airbender but I'm not expecting another Iroh or Bumi in the form of an airbender because that's not realistic with his type of bending.



He'll be equally awesome as them in his own way when it comes to bending.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2012)

A child of Katara and Aang a pushover? Hell nah...

Biggest thing working against Tenzin is obviously that the newer styles of fighting are proving to be formidable against the old. He definitely does himself an injustice by ignoring the newer generation.

whatamitalkingabout.jpg


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> whatamitalkingabout.jpg



Yes, what are you talking about?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I wasn't trying to be negative.....anyway
> Hes the son of the Avatar and a council member of the city that's probably where most of his respect comes from. I'm not saying hes not a master Airbender but I'm not expecting another Iroh or Bumi in the form of an airbender because that's not realistic with his type of bending.
> 
> Oh and  at the semantics debate. Maybe I should have just said Tenzin would lose and keep it simple.



How is it not realistic? Combat wise the man will be a beast Aang with minimal training was able to dance around his opponents. When you think about it his airbending was good enough to own both of his masters ( Katara excluded) when he decided to put a stop to things.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't say Aang had _minimal_ training... but compared to Tenzin, who had 34 years of training under his father, I'm sure Tenzin has accumulated more than enough skills to combat people that rely on close-range fighting techniques.

I'm just thinking about a 12 year old Aang dropkicking an mini-tornado at Combustion Man...


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm back from a 3 week China trip, how has everyone been?

Finally caught up with Leaf in the Wind. I'm happy the creators made up a game that actually makes some kind of sense and is entertaining to watch.

And Bolin is such a fun character, his entrance in the episode was really telling. Struts on his way to the game, sees Korra, stops, slicks back his hair and goes on to help her.

Then we learn he often takes girls backstage to watch the game. This guy is 



Gunners said:


> How is it not realistic? Combat wise the man will be a beast Aang with minimal training was able to dance around his opponents. When you think about it his airbending was good enough to own both of his masters ( Katara excluded) when he decided to put a stop to things.



I totally can see Tenzin going papa wolf over his kids and Korra.

Please, Bryke, make it happen.

He uses a bending style based on evasion and deflection against ninjas who need physical contact to take out their opponents. Never mind he's been a master for at least 17 years. Never mind that the Equalists probably never faced an airbender in their life.

He will give them one hell of a fight.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 16, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> A child of Katara and Aang a pushover? Hell nah...
> 
> Biggest thing working against Tenzin is obviously that the *newer styles of fighting are proving to be formidable against the old.* He definitely does himself an injustice by ignoring the newer generation.
> 
> whatamitalkingabout.jpg



when was this shown? 

tenzin is obviously going to be a beast though. there were very few characters in the old series who could handle aang's airbending and the world still hasnt had time to get accustomed to the style.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 16, 2012)

Bolin earth bending style was shown to be superior to Korra. 

Korra most likely knows the older styles. And Bolin said Korra style makes her a sitting turtle duck.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 16, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Bolin earth bending style was shown to be superior to Korra.
> 
> Korra most likely knows the older styles. And Bolin said Korra style makes her a sitting turtle duck.



Yeah, in a Pro Bending match...


----------



## Bringer (Apr 16, 2012)

Well that still proves that the newer styles are superior then the older style under certain conditions.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Well that still proves that the newer styles are superior then the older style under certain conditions.



Yes, but in a fight without rules would they be superior?  I doubt it but we'll have to see.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 16, 2012)

The new style water bending is more versatile. 

The water bender in Mako group was bending water with his feet. That has never been done in the original series right?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 16, 2012)

Very contrived conditions, though. I never interpreted that as anything more than Bolin teaching her Pro Bending techniques, which she could then incorporate into her traditional training regiments. And then the episodes culminates with the symmetry of Korra using the traditional techniques Tenzin taught her in the new environment of Pro Bending.

As for bending with feet, I do know of one time when Katara briefly did it in The Earth King:


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, I believe Bolin's comments on her technique are only applicable to the Pro-bending arena due to restrained mobility.


----------



## Koi (Apr 16, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> I totally can see Tenzin going papa wolf over his kids and Korra.
> 
> Please, Bryke, make it happen.
> 
> ...



Yessssssssssssss I need this to happen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 16, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> The new style water bending is more versatile.
> 
> The water bender in Mako group was bending water with his feet. That has never been done in the original series right?



Woot Troll comment of the day.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2012)

Everyone can bend water with their legs, it's called swimming.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 16, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Well that still proves that the newer styles are superior then the older style under certain conditions.



I wouldn't say that. The reason the new style is better in the Pro-Bending Arena, is because she's restricted to a stage, limited in power and movement. So she needed to adapt a more agile fighting style to meet with her limitations.

Outside of the ring, on real ground and whatnot, the old style would prove far more effective.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 16, 2012)

To me, an underlying theme in all of this is that Pro Bending is totally offensive and spectacle, totally divorced from the basic spiritual foundation of bending, just like Mixed-Martial Arts and a number of the disciplines it incorporates. That it appeals to Korra and works for her is an extension of her complete lack of a spiritual side.

The fact that Bolin got captured might suggest (at this point, when everything is conjecture) that Pro bending might not exactly translate into real-life bending battles.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 16, 2012)

Sifu Kisu says:


> We call it “new style” and we reference a few different resources, MMA fighter Matt Danzig for one.
> 
> I personally don’t care for the “quick fix” martial arts essences of the current MMA fad, but for the show’s purpose it’s a device essential to the development of of the overall story arc..\


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm disappointed but not surprised Kisu has dubbed MMA a "fad," but he is correct: there's a superficiality in MMA. Stand-up, especially. Remember how everyone laughed when Anderson Silva and Mayweather in a boxing match was a possibility? Even MMA fans knew Silva would have been annihilated.

I remember the salad years of MMA when a lot of the Brazilians, like Ryan Gracie, would claim they'd been in like 4,000 street fights.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, in the open Toph would crush Bolin with her flat footed style of fighting. His light attacks wouldn't break the coat of Rocks she puts up.

Just that in the pro bending arena the substances they can rely on is limited along with the space they have to work with.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2012)

Toph would crush anyone not named Bumi.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 17, 2012)

While we are on this slight tangent of traditional versus new school, I think it's safe to say that's why Korra and Mako get taken down so easily by the chi blocking equalists.  Mako is a pro-bender, which doesn't translate to well into real world fighting.  Which is something that will probably be a part of his character arc, him being re-introduced to more traditional forms of fighting.  Korra on the other hand, while having been _trained_ to fight, hasn't actually been in a real fight (no, beating up a few thugs who rely mostly on intimidation doesn't count), and for anyone who's taken a few martial arts classes and has also been involved in a few real world fights (not excluding schoolyard scuffles), knows that there is a world of difference between training and actual fighting. 

So I think we'll get a bit of, "ok, yeah, so maybe the people who had to do this shit  over the last few centuries for that sake of survival instead of entertainment may have a better idea of what really works and what doesn't."


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes and no. You have to be at a god tier to fuck with a near master or straight up master bender. Let alone the average bender. Take Ty-Lee, she fucks with fodder benders all day. But she fucked up Katara....KATARA. So yeah she hasn't actually "lost" a fight ever in that series, where everyone fought for survival more or less. But she is god tier. Lets take jet. Fought aang. And only held his own because Aang was holding back. BUT that alone, considering that aang is a god tier master air bender, should tell you something of what level you have to be. How strung would a chi blocker have to be to keep up with season 1 zuko?


----------



## Burke (Apr 17, 2012)

Lets not start doing naruto-esque power comparisons, now.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 17, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> To me, an underlying theme in all of this is that Pro Bending is totally offensive and spectacle, totally divorced from the basic spiritual foundation of bending, just like Mixed-Martial Arts and a number of the disciplines it incorporates. That it appeals to Korra and works for her is an extension of her complete lack of a spiritual side.
> 
> The fact that Bolin got captured might suggest (at this point, when everything is conjecture) that Pro bending might not exactly translate into real-life bending battles.



The irony of that would be that it's a reversal of traditional vs. modern martial arts when it comes to actual usefulness in a real world fight.

Also:
*Spoiler*: _Seal of Approval!_


----------



## Wan (Apr 17, 2012)

Zhao's seal.  I approve of this seal of approval.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 17, 2012)

What is this about Tenzin not being able to fuck shit up because he's an Airbender? 

Did we forget that Aang beat Zuko, Toph, Jet, Ty Lee and a number of other characters using airbending alone?

Did we forget the pile of dead Fire Nation soldiers that surrounded Monk Gyasto's skeleton? Soldiers that were powered by Sozin's Comet?

I expect even Tenzin's children can do some damage.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

> Brooklyn rap messenger Cashmere is prepping for the release of his forthcoming concept mixtape series "Avatar: The Last Airbender", which will be released as a 4-part series including "The Book Of Water", "The Book Of Earth", "The Book Of Fire", and "The Book Of Air", via independent record label The Cash Administration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 17, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> While we are on this slight tangent of traditional versus new school, I think it's safe to say that's why Korra and Mako get taken down so easily by the chi blocking equalists.  Mako is a pro-bender, which doesn't translate to well into real world fighting.  Which is something that will probably be a part of his character arc, him being re-introduced to more traditional forms of fighting.  Korra on the other hand, while having been _trained_ to fight, hasn't actually been in a real fight (no, beating up a few thugs who rely mostly on intimidation doesn't count), and for anyone who's taken a few martial arts classes and has also been involved in a few real world fights (not excluding schoolyard scuffles), knows that there is a world of difference between training and actual fighting.
> 
> So I think we'll get a bit of, "ok, yeah, so maybe the people who had to do this shit  over the last few centuries for that sake of survival instead of entertainment may have a better idea of what really works and what doesn't."


korra's been in a fight before before. remember the first episode? she was wearing protective gear, but that was pretty much what a firebending fight would look like. shes just never been in one where her life was on the line.


Wuzzman said:


> Yes and no. You have to be at a god tier to fuck with a near master or straight up master bender. Let alone the average bender. Take Ty-Lee, she fucks with fodder benders all day. But she fucked up Katara....KATARA. So yeah she hasn't actually "lost" a fight ever in that series, where everyone fought for survival more or less. But she is god tier. Lets take jet. Fought aang. And only held his own because Aang was holding back. BUT that alone, considering that aang is a god tier master air bender, should tell you something of what level you have to be. How strung would a chi blocker have to be to keep up with season 1 zuko?


didnt katara only have the water that she keeps on her?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, but in a fight without rules would they be superior?  I doubt it but we'll have to see.



I doubt that this is the extent they are going to take the modernity vs Old theme.
I mean the modern styles have to be superior in just more than one facet for them to have overtaken the classic styles.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 17, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I doubt that this is the extent they are going to take the modernity vs Old theme.
> I mean the modern styles have to be superior in just more than one facet for them to have overtaken the classic styles.


but they havent overtaken the older styles. how did you come to that? we havent even seen benders with any kind of training who arent pro benders to say that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I doubt that this is the extent they are going to take the modernity vs Old theme.
> I mean the modern styles have to be superior in just more than one facet for them to have overtaken the classic styles.



Count me in as well as one that doesn't believe the old styles have been overtaken at all. I mean, in a way Kisu is totally right and in a way he's also totally wrong: the old styles are as contrived as MMA. The difference is that the old styles, the classic martial arts, have a spiritual basis whereas MMA cross-training is all about competition and force and violence. Only rarely do you have a truly cerebral fighter like a Kazushi Sakuraba (the greatest MMA fighter of all time, in my opinion).

So I find the layering of themes and issues within Korra to already be fruitful.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Saturday, “The Legend of Korra” premiered to 4.548 million viewers and a 1.01 adults 18-49 rating, which was tops for Nickelodeon on Saturday. To put this in perspective, Avatar: The Last Airbender premiered to 3.47 million viewers. The Korra premier had more viewers than any episode of Avatar, except the finale.



And on an unrelated note, I wonder if the Ember Island Players are still around but now a film studio producing silent films.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmm... maybe the time slot was a good idea, like I said all along.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, those are pretty impressive ratings.  Can't wait to see how high they go.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 17, 2012)

That's good even higher than most of the 3rd season


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2012)

Next week is the real test. The numbers almost assuredly will drop, but how much? I can't imagine anything huge, but... I wonder how many will unfairly compare it to the first series.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

I have yet to find a stream of this .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:
			
		

> Next week is the real test. The numbers almost assuredly will drop, but how much? I can't imagine anything huge, but... I wonder how many will unfairly compare it to the first series.



A few hundred thousand less viewers at worst. 



Huey Freeman said:


> I have yet to find a stream of this .



Would download links be acceptable?  If so there is a pimping project in the Outskirts Trading Post that can provide you with them.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Next week is the real test. The numbers almost assuredly will drop, but how much? I can't imagine anything huge, but... I wonder how many will unfairly compare it to the first series.



Actually, since a notable percentage of fans had already seen the premiere up to two weeks early, and therefore may have not bothered to tune into the broadcast premeire, next weeks episode might get even higher ratings than the premier.  I'm not holdng my breath or anything, but its possible. 

Oh, and just to put this into perspective, Game of Thrones, the show that everyone talks about, got 3.77 million.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> Oh, and just to put this into perspective, Game of Thrones, the show that everyone talks about, got 3.77 million.



Well, less people probably have access to HBO than Nick.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

Apparently it was basic cable's highest rated kid's show for the week.
OK, I'll eat crow. High ratings are indeed possible mid-day during the weekend. Those execs are getting paid the big bucks for a reason. Here I thought that the promotion was lacking and similar to the way they handled Book 3's opening which didn't even get a 1 share. Back At The Barnyard was getting better ratings before it.

I suppose that Nielsen families treated it as an event and gathered around the 'ole HDTV to see what it was all about.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Actually, since a notable percentage of fans had already seen the premiere up to two weeks early, and therefore may have not bothered to tune into the broadcast premeire, next weeks episode might get even higher ratings than the premier.  I'm not holdng my breath or anything, but its possible.



This may be true. I didn't see the premiere either but it was mostly because of other commitments. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## hehey (Apr 17, 2012)

What is the ratings for it for the kids demo?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone posted Kisu's pics from the premiere party? There was this very interesting capture:




So... is this canon money? Our first real glimpse of an older Aang? Or have I missed something? Has this been out there and proven to just be for fun? SS7, I know you'll know.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

You know, I just figured no one would be interested which is why I didn't post it first.
I believe it actually just may be our first look into Republic City's new paper money currency. The value is 25 yuan according to ATLA-annotated. I'm guessing that faces of previous Avatars grace the front of other banknotes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2012)

I was enthralled the second I saw it. Super sexy angular face Aang.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

Air Date: April 28, 2012 at 11 AM

Description: “Korra is recruited to join Councilman Tarrlok’s task force which tries to rid the city of Equalists.”


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> Description: “Korra is recruited to join Councilman Tarrlok’s task force which tries to rid the city of Equalists.”



Oh my, this sounds like a really exciting episode.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

We saw a small clip of Tarrlok talking to Korra in one of the early promos.
I _was_ wondering why he was talking about needing her for something.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm excited to hear Dee Bradley Baker performing as a major human character on the show.


----------



## Burke (Apr 17, 2012)

Hes good as humans.
He IS the prince of voice acting.
Right behind Frank Welker.
The king.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm tired of Frank Welker's animal sounds. I'm glad that there's someone else out there who can grunt, squeal and growl as well as he can.


----------



## Burke (Apr 17, 2012)

But you cant deny 6.4 billion dollars in career earnings.
Frank Welker, showing that voice actors make bank.
Dudes the richest actor by way of career earnings.
I like him


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

Being in everything ever made that needs animal voices for ADR, you can imagine why I'm tired of hearing him.
Dee at least does monkey chattering that I haven't heard for 25 years.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2012)

Animals aren't as a good as humans at making animal sounds.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Animals aren't as a good as humans at making animal sounds.



Are you joking, I hope? Because if you were not, your statement was completely illogical, in my mind.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 17, 2012)

^Made sense to me.

That fourth episode description looks promising.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you joking, I hope? Because if you were not, your statement was completely illogical, in my mind.





Not understanding how?  I'm pretty sure everyone else here agrees with me.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Kno7 said:


> ^Made sense to me.
> 
> That fourth episode description looks promising.



Yeah, I'm guessing that since Korra is a pretty capable bender right now they decided to throw her into the frying fan sooner than Aang.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing that since Korra is a pretty capable bender right now they decided to throw her into the frying fan sooner than Aang.



Do you see what I see?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Actually, I don't see what you see.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Has the third episode premiered yet? I thought that it would not be shown until the 21st?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Has the third episode premiered yet? I thought that it would not be shown until the 21st?



No, we just received a small clip of the episode along with the title and a small description of episode 4.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, we just received a small clip of the episode along with the title and a small description of episode 4.



If it is not too much to ask, could you please provide me with a link to those? Thank you very much.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If it is not too much to ask, could you please provide me with a link to those? Thank you very much.





Post containing info about the fourth episode.

New trailer:


----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I _think_ that's supposed to be Toph?  It makes sense, anyway.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a moment, I thought that Jun was Azula in that image, because of her hairstyle and facial expression; however, I could definitely imagine Toph imitating her (Jun) as a manner of rebellion against her parents.

On those subjects, I do hope that Toph eventually altered her hairstyle, as that short and tightly-bound hairstyle that she wore did not seem to match with her personality, at all, in my mind, and does anyone here wonder if she ever reconciled with her parents? I certainly hope so.


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2012)

Definitely one of my favorite fanart so far.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> Definitely one of my favorite fanart so far.



I just noticed Aang and Katara in the lower corner; their expressions really enhance the humor of the image, for me.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2012)

Jun was given the title of Saint in the Capslock Zutara community because she was the first character to mention something romantic going on between Zuko and Katara. You can point to that as propelling the 'ship forward during season 1.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope Bolin will be okay after this.

Emotionally of course. A kidnapping by Equalists could leave a mark on your psyche.

I know the amazing bending brothers have strong character, just look at their background. Still, I wonder if he's going to shrug it off like it's nothing or if he's going to be off his game for a while.


----------



## Wan (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone seen this bit of news yet? Gamzee be tardisn' god tiering the dead trolls.

Legend of Korra's premiere did really well.  4.5 million viewers, basic cable's top rated animated show and top rated kid's program of the week, and Nickelodeon's strongest animated series premiere in 3 years.  I hope Korra can keep this steam going!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> I hope Bolin will be okay after this.
> 
> Emotionally of course. A kidnapping by Equalists could leave a mark on your psyche.
> 
> I know the amazing bending brothers have strong character, just look at their background. Still, I wonder if he's going to shrug it off like it's nothing or if he's going to be off his game for a while.



''The people of the Earth Kingdom are diverse and strong. They are persistent and enduring.''

He will be fine.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder if it upsets Tenzin having to train Korra.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He will be fine.



I couldn't blame him if he won't. The Equalists are damn scary. 



Gunners said:


> I wonder if it upsets Tenzin having to train Korra.



They seemed to get along fine after they vented in the second episode. 

Besides, he's the only one who can teach her. Don't forget that the number of airbenders is still in the single digits. I don't think he would want to miss the opportunity to pass along his teachings.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

> They seemed to get along fine after they vented in the second episode.
> 
> Besides, he's the only one who can teach her. Don't forget that the number of airbenders is still in the single digits. I don't think he would want to miss the opportunity to pass along his teachings.


That's not really what I'm thinking about. I'm just looking at things realistically, if someone I loved and respected passed away it would be hard and painful for me to accept that their reincarnation is not actually them. 

Feel that something like that would rob me of closure.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 19, 2012)

With three more locations in Republic City becoming available tomorrow, one of which is Future Industries, it's time for another installment of... Stab-o-tron's Super Crazy Theory Time!

Years after leaving the hospital, but still under house arrest in the Palace, Azula becomes involved in the planning of Republic City.  Initially intented more as part of her therapy, as well as simply giving her something to do, her exceptional intelligence, methodic way of thinking and attention to detail actually makes her better suited to the project than even most member of the royal planning commision.  After a few years, she's become invested in Republic City to the point that's its even taken priority over planning Zuko's downfall.  

Eventually (and, as most people believe, nievely) Zuko let's her move to Yu Dou (or whatever the town in "The Promise" is called), the town Republic City is being built up around.  To the surprise of most, she never kills, or seriously injurs anyone (there are a few minor incidents), and even better, never tries to usurp the United Republic and declare it her own soverign nation.  Though, because of her infamy as the girl who conquered Ba Sing Se, temporarily killing the Avatar (he got better), as well as her hand in the "burn the Earth Kingdom" plan, she changes hername and poses as a Noblewoman Fire Nation Colonist.  She of course has the paperwork from her brother to back it up. 

 After a few years, Azula became increasingly interested in the new technologies being developed around Republic City.  Most of which was the work of two men.  The mechanist and his son Teo.  Her and Teo form a working relationship, which eventually turns romantic.  The two marry, and being a peasent, Teo takes her (fake) surname, Sato.  

A few decades later, their son, Hiroshi, founds Future Industries.  His most well known invention, the Satomobile, is losely based on the motorized wheelchair his mother and him invented as a gift for his father back when he was still a boy.

Possibility of happening:
Ha!/10

Oh, and this is all based on me thinking Asami looks like Azula and coming up with a convoluted way to make that a thing (seriously, put Azula's hair on Asami and they're practicly the same person).  I also wanted to throw in a ship I don't think anyone has ever considered.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 19, 2012)

Good crack theory


But i prefer the crack theory that Azula is Mako & Bolin's grandmother


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> That's not really what I'm thinking about. I'm just looking at things realistically, if someone I loved and respected passed away it would be hard and painful for me to accept that their reincarnation is not actually them.
> 
> Feel that something like that would rob me of closure.



He was happy to see Korra in the Southern Water Tribe and thinking about his father is what spurned him to let Korra stay at Air Temple Island. He seems to feel a sense of duty rather than regret.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 19, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> He was happy to see Korra in the Southern Water Tribe and thinking about his father is what spurned him to let Korra stay at Air Temple Island. He seems to feel a sense of duty rather than regret.



Tenzin is also a pretty spiritual guy, he knows what the importance of the Avatar to the world, so he considers it his duty to train Korra.

PLUS considering that he has known Korra for years, in many ways she's family too him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I found some new artwork on _DeviantArt._
*Spoiler*: __ 










That last one is my favorite of these; it is very humorous, but also very sentimental and heartwarming.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2012)

These are all the episode titles so far - 

Chapter 1 Welcome to Republic City

Chapter 2 A Leaf in the Wind

Chapter 3 The Revelation

Chapter 4 The Voice in the Night

Chapter 5 The Spirit of the Competition

Chapter 6 And The Winner Is…


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2012)

I really hate episode titles that begin with "The." So far we at least have a 1:1 Then-The ratio.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

> Chapter 5 The Spirit of the Competition



More pro-bending fun?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2012)

First half of the series is pro-bending related, second half is Amon? Guess they have to build up the Fire Ferrets relationships before they break them apart...


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait I just found a few more on tumblr.

7 is supposedly 'Skeletons in the Closet'
8 is (also supposedly, as I can't find an actual source for these) 'The Will of the Firelord'

Also, one of them  is, according to tumblr, the episode in which Dante Basco voices 'someone related to Zuko.'

There were a few more up but now I can't find them again.  Hmm.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2012)

Confirmed? There's a number of fakes making their way around. I haven't heard much in the lines of episode title leaks this time around... I thought everyone was getting them this time around through television news sites.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

> 7 is supposedly 'Skeletons in the Closet'



If this is real I assume that it'll involve Mako/Bolin. :33


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2012)

I was daydreaming in school today, as usual, and I was thinking: it'd be sick if Mako was so skilled at lightning generation that he was capable of using the lightning as a whip. :33


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2012)

Genderbent trio.  I'd watch the shit out of this too.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Burke (Apr 19, 2012)

Jove, all this time... i never knew you hated The episode titles :c


----------



## The Big G (Apr 19, 2012)

Koi said:


> Genderbent trio.  I'd watch the shit out of this too.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



IS it wrong to think that female bolin is kinda hot....


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 19, 2012)

The Big G said:


> IS it wrong to think that female bolin is kinda hot....


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2012)

The Big G said:


> IS it wrong to think that female bolin is kinda hot....


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2012)

No, because fem!Bolin IS hot. 

Also, found it again-- ALLEGEDLY:
Seven: Skeletons in the Closet
Eight: The Will of the Firelord
Nine: Tahno's Love Triad
Ten: Festival of White Lotus Bloom
Eleven: The Avatar's Promise
Twelve: Rebirth

This is all according to tumblr.  I can't find an actual source.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Jove, all this time... i never knew you hated The episode titles :c



I find them lazy and an overdone concept. I like more mellifluous titles like "Return to Omashu" or "Zuko Alone" or "City of Walls and Secrets" (my entrant for best title of the 63 thus far. even something simple and straightforward like "Bato of the Water Tribe" is better than an alternative "The _____" title.



Koi said:


> No, because fem!Bolin IS hot.
> 
> Also, found it again-- ALLEGEDLY:
> Seven: Skeletons in the Closet
> ...



This makes me sad... 12 episodes will go by so fast. 

I hope Festival of the White Lotus Bloom is legit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2012)

The Big G said:


> IS it wrong to think that female bolin is kinda hot....



Bolin is a fictional character, so I do not at all believe that it is wrong to find a female version of him to be attractive.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2012)

I figured Tahno had his bending taken away by the 6th episode.
What more could he do?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Koi said:


> No, because fem!Bolin IS hot.
> 
> Also, found it again-- ALLEGEDLY:
> Seven: Skeletons in the Closet
> ...



I'm going to start believing them as false until we get an actual source.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm holding on to the slim chance that it _isn't_ Tahno getting mindflipped to hell.


By the way, not since Haru's has a stache caused such a commotion:


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 20, 2012)

What better way to demonstrate how Benders abuse their powers against non-benders than by rounding some members of the Triads. Who will feel sympathy for a bunch of thugs running a protection racket? Smart move if Amon wants to generate populist support.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2012)

Seeing Sleep No More made me attracted to mustaches in a really weird way.  So, I approve.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 20, 2012)

Tahno's Love Triad. 

I'm pretty sure most of those are fake, only "Skeletons in the Closet" might be legit since it's attributed to Dante Basco via Twitter.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tahno's Love Triad. .



Yeah that seems fake.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 20, 2012)

The Will of the Firelord?

Firelord has always been written as Fire Lord in the series.


----------



## Burke (Apr 20, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm holding on to the slim chance that it _isn't_ Tahno getting mindflipped to hell.
> 
> 
> By the way, not since Haru's has a stache caused such a commotion:



The chance is huge to people paying attention to the details of the clip and the information given from other shots.


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 20, 2012)

Its only 12 episodes? I thought it was going to be more. 0_o


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> Its only 12 episodes? I thought it was going to be more. 0_o



Season 1 will have 12, there will be another season that will have 14 episodes for a grand total of 26 episodes or at least that is the plan so far.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

When are they going to open the next three locations?


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2012)

AT WHATEVER TIME IS MOST INCONVENIENT FOR YOU, SIR.  (What time zome are you in?)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

East Coast lifer. 
----------.---


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2012)

Same!  (homg if you are anywhere near New York City i implore you to look into Sleep No More.  Macbeth meets a Hitchcock/noir/1930s murder mystery interpretive dance interactive theater.)


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 20, 2012)

They better put it up soon or else I'm ging to light myself on fire!!!

I MIGHT EVEN TYPE IN ALL CAPS!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

Koi said:


> Same!  (homg if you are anywhere near New York City i implore you to look into Sleep No More.  Macbeth meets a Hitchcock/noir/1930s murder mystery interpretive dance interactive theater.)



That looks fantastic. I implore you and anyone in NYC to check out , a tiny con run by friends of friends. I'll be there with a Naga hat on.


Side note: It's open! Fuck this Grad work I should be doing above anything else!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

Good eye, stab! That is, indeed, a statue of Zuko.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

OMG ZUKO IS ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

So Zuko had a daughter.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2012)

THE FIRE LORD IS A LADY CURRENTLY??  OH MY GOD I NEED TO SEE WHAT SHE LOOKS LIKE



I BET SHE IS................ _SMOKIN'._


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Koi said:


> THE FIRE LORD IS A LADY CURRENTLY??  OH MY GOD I NEED TO SEE WHAT SHE LOOKS LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> I BET SHE IS................ _SMOKIN'._



She probably even has a daughter that is going to hook up with Bolin. 

/crazy predictions


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh man, so much stuff:


Bush guy has a name and an interesting backstory
So does the Protestor guy!
Naga is the first domesticated polar bear dog, and Korra was the one to do it.
Satomobiles are indeed gasoline powered
Apparently Cabbage Man's descendents also make automobiles
You can crush someone's internal organs with Bloodbending. :/
Yuans indeed have Aang's semi-grown up face on them
Workers wave to you as they make the Satomobiles!
Skoochie is an Earthbender


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow Zuko is still alive and 87 years old....*squees in corner*
I also want to see Zuko's daughter I wonder if she looks more like Mai or Zuko? xD


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2012)

Seems the royalty of the Fire Nation live long.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

Brace yourselves...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Zutara is still possible.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 20, 2012)

No real need for Zutara 2.0 then.

Also Zuko's daughter is most likely 55-60.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 20, 2012)

Zuko is still alive...as well as Katara....oh god no....

Zutara still lives....

RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Brace yourselves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 20, 2012)

Zutara.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2012)

Sokka ate too much red meat.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Brace yourselves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is nothing to imply that Mai is dead.  (Unless there was and I missed it?)


----------



## The Big G (Apr 20, 2012)

Koi said:


> There is nothing to imply that Mai is dead.  (Unless there was and I missed it?)



Or Suki....if you go by the leaked pages of The Promise ch 2


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope no mention. It says he travels the world but it doesn't say with his wife that has knifes in her sleeves and could probably kill him if he went alone. xD


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Zutara.



Better than many other pairings out there.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

Koi said:


> There is nothing to imply that Mai is dead.  (Unless there was and I missed it?)





Uh, if you don't recall, she died after Katara bloodbended her to death in retribution for Mai poisoning Katara's unborn Zutara baby to death.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm making the prediction right here and now that Zuko's daughter is married to Bumi.  Go back and look at the family tree pic (I'm on my phone, so I can't post it) and look at Bumi's collar.  It's red and gold, and we all now how color oriented to peoples nations they dress on this show, so wthe only reason I can see Bumi wearing fire nation colors is if he's married to a fire nation girl.  It makes sense it would be Zuko's daughter, since, living in the soth pole, she's probaly the only Fire Nation girl he'd have regular exposure too (when Aang and family visit).


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Better than many other pairings out there.



Pairings in general.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Pairings in general.



When done right they can greatly enhance a story. :33


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> When done right they can greatly enhance a story. :33



I only have problems with romance in stories like these because it almost always sucks and just detracts from the rest of the narrative.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Uh, if you don't recall, she died after Katara bloodbended her to death *during daylight hours* in retribution for Mai poisoning Katara's unborn Zutara baby to death.



Fixed that for you.  Still-- silly me, how could I have forgotten?!


----------



## Burke (Apr 20, 2012)

Zuko ;3;

Inb4 dante voices the current fire prince


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2012)

Prince_ss_.**


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2012)

She probably has a kid though too.  I mean, I hope so.  Gooooood I can't wait to see what she looks like, seriously.  I don't know why but I am super excited about that now.  I want to know her name!  I want to know if she has a relationship with her Aunt Azula!  Did Ursa get to see her granddaughter at all??  SO MANY QUESTIONS.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Koi said:


> She probably has a kid though too.  I mean, I hope so.  Gooooood I can't wait to see what she looks like, seriously.  I don't know why but I am super excited about that now.  I want to know her name!  I want to know if she has a relationship with her Aunt Azula!  Did Ursa get to see her granddaughter at all??  SO MANY QUESTIONS.





I'm pretty curious as well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

Why are there only three stations left? Why can't we have this every week?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> Why can't we have this every week?



Because the world is cruel.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet Zuko named his daughter Ursa or Honor


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh my god I hope it's Honor.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, they are quick as ever:




More:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

That last fanart...Korra sure is fat.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

It's the angle.

Side note: I wonder how drilling for gasoline is going in the Avatar world...

And there's big implications, too. City of Walls and Secrets showed us that unfathomably awesome Earthbending-driven monorail, and now they have the same cars we do...


----------



## Bringer (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to Republic City

Sneak Peak of the legend of korra episode.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> It's the angle.



I don't know about that. 



BringerOfChaos said:


> Welcome to Republic City
> 
> Sneak Peak of the legend of korra episode.



Old. :33


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 20, 2012)

I noticed that the broadcast version of Welcome To Republic City ends with a slow fade on Amon's face rather than a quick cut to the episode credits.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe it'll be like those ancient Chinese gas drills


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2012)

You guys... 

12 hours until the first truly new episode of Avatar airs on television.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2012)

Aang has a statue, Toph has a statue, Zuko has a statue what of Sokka!?.......... and Katara.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> You guys...
> 
> 12 hours until the first truly new episode of Avatar airs on television.



Will they be available on Korranation as well?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

When Nick.com uploads them I suppose that Korranation will blog about it.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 21, 2012)

Koi said:


> Oh my god I hope it's Honor.



Me too 


Also I just realized that Aang, Zuko & Toph have statues in Republic City but as of right now Sokka & Katara do not lol


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I have asked this already, but will the new episode be available for viewing on Nickeleodeon's website?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 21, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Also I just realized that Aang, Zuko & Toph have statues in Republic City but as of right now Sokka & Katara do not lol



When was a statue of Zuko seen?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 21, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When was a statue of Zuko seen?



On the Welcome to Republic City site it shows that there is a statue of him in Central Train Square


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> You guys...
> 
> 12 hours until the first truly new episode of Avatar airs on television.



Keep up that countdown!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah right so Korra loses her bending at the end of season 1 and then season two deals with how she gets back her powers.
Great!

I'm on board.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmmm... that story sounds familiar.

It'll be nice to see it with backgrounds, though!


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Ah right so Korra loses her bending at the end of season 1 and then season two deals with how she gets back her powers.
> Great!
> 
> I'm on board.



I don't like that idea.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

You probably won't like the show then.
Give it a chance, it may grow on you.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll still like the show but I hate it when main characters lose their power and then must regain it though where did you come by that information?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't mind me. I'm just trying to lower expectations.
The bubble seems about ready to burst and I just want to pierce it and let the air out a little.

Anyway, who's ready to see some Energy bending later today?!?!


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll still like the show but I hate it when main characters lose their power and then must regain it though where did you come by that information?



that set is just so epic bro.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, such a plot device isn't that bad and can be used effectively.

Darth


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2012)

ep 3 air yet?

Someone give me dl links.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> ep 3 air yet?
> 
> Someone give me dl links.



It airs 20 minutes from now.



PS: I'm like, 5 seconds away from putting on a shirt and tie to watch this.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2012)

I SUFFERED MANY HOURS OF SPONGEBOB FOR THIS


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2012)

So Mako works at a power plant...

Using Lightning Generation...

Genius


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2012)

Heavy usage of the Zuko statue. Even without the knowledge of his situation I'd consider it foreshadowing.





ReikaiDemon said:


> So Mako works at a power plant...
> 
> Using Lightning Generation...
> 
> Genius




It is, and more than that I think it effectively shows how bending has been disgraced to a degree... something that was so dependent upon spiritual philosophy in the original series now being used for commerce


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2012)

I suppose it would get to the workers as well, they have to become like machines to be able to produce lightning.

And that provides a good explanation for why Mako knows it, it's likely to be taught as a trade in RC.

lol, roar Pabu, roar.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So Mako works at a power plant...
> 
> Using Lightning Generation...
> 
> Genius



Huh, that's something I didn't expect.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2012)

Pabu plushies... NOW.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder how much of Amon's story is true?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2012)

Something about this big demonstration Amon is putting on is like a mix between a public execution, and a televangelist healing/exorcism...


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm going to focus on Amon and his movement while the 'shippers can swoon all over the Mako & Korra moments.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought that was oddly early for backstory exposition. Likewise, they're clearly posing this as a question of how Amon is pulling this off... I suppose we're supposed to question everything about Amon from the beginning.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

I think that what Aang performed was true energybending. Amon is probably doing something else. Pretty elementary deduction, eh?
Great backstory though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2012)

I think Amon was lying about his background.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh it's definitely possibly that he was just saying that to garner sympathy.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 21, 2012)

No live stream links yet ? Come on! 

Jove you don't care about livestream links do you ?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe that red spot on his mask is where the one pressure point that controls all the chi in your body. 

Does anyone remember the Chakras?

Anja, the Light Chakra is located on the forehead.

It governs insight, and is blocked by illusion.

Perhaps this enforces that Amon is a liar.

And if it's true that Korra might lose her powers like this, and then regain them, then it's possible that it can be dissolved by not believing in it or something.

Or even better, Korra finally gains insight to the spiritual side of bending, and breaks the lock.


----------



## hehey (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah that's just some supped up chi blocking....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2012)

Let's think about Combustion Man...


He was somehow born with the ablity to use that spot of the forehead, that point of spiritual energy, to create real-life energy. Amon's dot is like an exaggerated version of the dot in CM's tattoo, right? So maybe Amon found a way to do what the kids did to CM and make that spot go haywire.

Perhaps if you're not a very good bender but were merely born with the ability, you wouldn't be able to overcome the illusion, because you have no insight.





The Bloody Nine said:


> No live stream links yet ? Come on!
> 
> Jove you don't care about livestream links do you ?



No, those are fine. Those just get taken down. If we're seen passing actual download links around in the open... that's what can get us in trouble.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2012)

Amon...Your spot...It speaks to me...Of spotty things and red...

Boomerang.

Goes thar...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn that was a good episode. One little detail I really liked was how Bolin and Mako still fight like they're in the Pro-bending arena, with Bolin throwing rock discs (substantially larger ones, but still using them the same way he does in the arena), and Mako only using quick fire blasts, then, when the lieutenant got in close, it  like they didn't even know what to do (since pro-bending keeps opponents separated by zones).  
It really shows that these two are sportsman, not fighters.  

Also, a lightning bending power plant being the source of the cities power is awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2012)

Chapter 3: A Haiku


Amon, you... wait, hold
on. Look, they are sleeping on
Naga together!!!!




Anyone that wants to watch a stream .


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

Dang, season 1 is 25% over.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the stream. :33


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the stream but the quality is OMGbad. Not being ungrateful just that last time we had a couple of 720p streams.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2012)

^Seconded. But whatever, I'll take what I can get. Of course, if someone can provide a decent one right now then I'll ditch the thing.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

Episode is scheduled to air again at 3pm EST
I'll wait for that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 3_ 



Amon is a pretty amazing villain

I'm betting on Koh the facestealer being the force behind him and the being that taught him how to energy bend

Maybe Koh is even possessing him, hence why he can do it at all

That said Korra yet again fails to impress, getting he ass handed to her by some Chi-Bending mooks and not even putting up that good a fight. Azula would have destroyed her.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

I think we can all forgive Korra for not knowing how to go up against a martial art that she's never seen before.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2012)

I did find it a little disappointing just how easily she was defeated, but obviously we have to see just how far she has to go in her training. She can't force her way through this one.


Also... uh...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I think we can all forgive Korra for not knowing how to go up against a martial art that she's never seen before.



still shouldve done more than simple fireballs. she got nerfed to make the equalists look better.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I did find it a little disappointing just how easily she was defeated, but obviously we have to see just how far she has to go in her training. She can't force her way through this one.
> 
> 
> Also... uh...



What a teaser that guy is.


----------



## Burke (Apr 21, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Koh isnt evil though, hes mainly tasked with punishing avatars that dont do their duty.

Though i am concerned that the spirit world is just letting Amon do this.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Never said Koh was evil... though he is


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Though i am concerned that the spirit world is just letting Amon do this.



Perhaps the Spirit World is putting the world through a test?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2012)

Lolz, Amon can energy bend. As I said. Someone taught him.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Koh isnt evil though, hes mainly tasked with punishing avatars that dont do their duty.
> 
> Though i am concerned that the spirit world is just letting Amon do this.



do you remember where you got that info from?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2012)

Nick.com, like all scrubs


----------



## Burke (Apr 21, 2012)

I believe you said the same shit when i said that energybending is avatar stuff only. Then you called me out saying it wasnt canon cause it was on the nick site. Oh and then Tenzin literally said it during this episode.

Secondly, why the fuck does it matter, the information in the nick bios is credible, Jove will back me, hes always dropping facts from there.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2012)

I bet it's a sort of chi-blocking technique.  Brb, looking up chakras.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm definitely betting on Amon being able to block chakra points with a very precise method of chi-blocking.  It reminds me of how Aang's one point was closed when Azula got him with lightning, but opened up again during the fight with Ozai.  There _has_ to be a way to unblock it.  

Either way, I don't think Korra is going to lose her bending, or if she does, it's going to be very temporary.  It looks like she might meet up with Amon soon, but there are clips of her bending that are clearly farther ahead in the series.  It'll be interesting to find out if she's the one with her hand on Tahno's head in that one preview, though.  Hmm.



Ms. Jove said:


> I did find it a little disappointing just how easily she was defeated, but obviously we have to see just how far she has to go in her training. She can't force her way through this one.
> 
> 
> Also... uh...



WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN



Oh while Amon was giving his speech, did anyone think he was..

Because I totally did, until I realized that it didn't make any sense.


I also thought this:


----------



## Burke (Apr 21, 2012)

Lee theory is worst theory


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyway, fanarts!


*Spoiler*: __ 




MY SPIRIT ANIMAL/HUSBAND.  Seriously, Bolin +  Pabu = me and my cat.



















So.  How did everyone learn lightningbending?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2012)

Koi said:


> I'm definitely betting on Amon being able to block chakra points with a very precise method of chi-blocking.  It reminds me of how Aang's one point was closed when Azula got him with lightning, but opened up again during the fight with Ozai.  There _has_ to be a way to unblock it.
> 
> Either way, I don't think Korra is going to lose her bending, or if she does, it's going to be very temporary.  It looks like she might meet up with Amon soon, but there are clips of her bending that are clearly farther ahead in the series.  It'll be interesting to find out if she's the one with her hand on Tahno's head in that one preview, though.  Hmm.


 one trailer pretty much confirms that korra getting caught and grabbed by amon was just her having a nightmare.


> I also thought this:



i also thought that.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2012)

I think what Amon is using an advanced form of Chi blocking, it would make sense for him to lie about being blessed by the spirits as he is portraying him as some sort of messiah. 

I don't think the attack is permanent but I think for the majority of characters it will be as benders seem to have lost their spiritual connection with their respective elements.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2012)

I think Lightning Bending is being taught as a trade skill in RC

Another wild idea, suppose Aang taught someone who had the talent to energybend, in the hopes that that knowledge would be taught to the next Avatar.

Another, going back to the Anja Chakra, and adding on to what Gunners said, since it is blocked by the aspect of illusion, continual belief that one's bending is permanently gone keeps the block going.


----------



## Burke (Apr 21, 2012)

I doubt that lightning bolt zolt was a very spiritual man in the literal sense


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought today's episode ('Revelation') was good. Korra fought good against the chi blockers but could have done better if she had airbender speed and reflexes. I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2012)

christian louboutin

for anyone who wants a 480p file for episode 3!


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay, check out Tenzin's very suspicious, but very brief sideways glance when Korra tells him about Amon's 'energybending.'. Tenzin KNOWS SOMETHING.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2012)

Koi has 16,666 posts.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2012)

I was just looking at that, lol.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 21, 2012)

Good episode, Amon was pretty cool.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2012)

didn't get to see beginning of episode...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Heavy usage of the Zuko statue. Even without the knowledge of his situation I'd consider it foreshadowing.



A bit slow on this but foreshadowing of what?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 21, 2012)

Great episode, was packed full of content even compared to the previous two.

I wasn't sure I would be able to wake up to see it. But I managed.


----------



## Wan (Apr 21, 2012)

Good episode.  The action was PHENOMENAL, I think we're literally seeing some of the best animation ever made for a TV screen. It got a little too expository with Mako, but oh well.  I would say the same for Amon, but I get the feeling that most of what he was saying was bullcrap anyways.  Now I want to know where the HELL Amon got that ability.



Darth said:


> christian louboutin
> 
> for anyone who wants a 480p file for episode 3!



Fuck that noise.  I'm buying it in 720p from the Zune marketplace, showing my full support for the series.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 21, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think what Amon is using an advanced form of Chi blocking, it would make sense for him to lie about being blessed by the spirits as he is portraying him as some sort of messiah.
> 
> I don't think the attack is permanent but I think for the majority of characters it will be as benders seem to have lost their spiritual connection with their respective elements.



agreed with this one! I think there was one interview with the writers that discussed that spirits will be deeply involved in this book. Big plus for me


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2012)

Oman said:


> Good episode.  The action was PHENOMENAL, I think we're literally seeing some of the best animation ever made for a TV screen. It got a little too expository with Mako, but oh well.  I would say the same for Amon, but I get the feeling that most of what he was saying was bullcrap anyways.  Now I want to know where the HELL Amon got that ability.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that noise.  I'm buying it in 720p from the Zune marketplace, showing my full support for the series.



It's on sale already? Badass.


----------



## Wan (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, episode 3 isn't on sale yet, but I assume it will be posted soon.  The first two episodes are on sale (the first was free for a while).


----------



## The Big G (Apr 21, 2012)

It feels kinda odd seeing so many people lightning bend


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





















Found on tumblr, loling forever:


> *I love how Tenzin's on the Republic City council even though he represents like just his family*
> 
> >Councilmen, 60% of my nation is lobbying for later bedtimes and trips to the pro-bending arena to watch the Fire Ferrets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 21, 2012)

Steve Blum was really a great choice to voice Amon, the new boss of this series.

I found it interesting they chose a name orientated with Egyptian mythology in a series which is so spiritual on Tibetan culture.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2012)

Speaking of names, Skoochy is _the worst._


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

The Big G said:


> On the Welcome to Republic City site it shows that there is a statue of him in Central Train Square



I see; I must not have noticed it, so thank you for pointing it out for me.


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2012)

The episode has been posted streaming for free on nick.com.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> A bit slow on this but foreshadowing of what?



His appearance on the show at some point.



Koi said:


> Speaking of names, Skoochy is _the worst._






You don't mean that.


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 22, 2012)

A bit tangential to the episode as a whole, but did anyone notice how a new Avatar standard feature seems to be super strength? Jeebus.

Loved the episode, though I hope Amon seems a little less fanatical as time wears on. I want depth to my villains, people!


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> A bit tangential to the episode as a whole, but did anyone notice how a new Avatar standard feature seems to be super strength? Jeebus.
> 
> Loved the episode, though I hope Amon seems a little less fanatical as time wears on. I want depth to my villains, people!



It's not really an Avatar standard persay, it's just that she's had earthbender training. Every earthbender who's had professional training in the series has had extreme strength. (I.E. Toph) 

Amon isn't really as fanatical as most other villains I've seen. Although he does seem like an interesting character.


----------



## Burke (Apr 22, 2012)

Jove, its no secret that i love and cherish your opinions. So please, tell me, what did you think of the episode. I want a true Jove-ian response. pek


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, she tosses around other Earthbenders, like Bolin for example. The girl is a beast, and I can't really see why.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

Just saw the third ep. 
I'm not too fond of Republic City. Too brown and gloomy for my tastes. 
Also, I can't help thinking that the old main characters would stomp the new main cast so bad. XD Bolin and Mako don't seem to be very good fighters but I guess that's because they grew up differently and they're using a 'new' style due to probending. Anywho, Bolin was very cute in this episode and Mako is such a good brother. He's very similar to Katara in how he had to take on the role of his parents and protect his brother.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2012)

I really hope Amon isn't a bender at all and his gifts are all through deals or other methods not shown yet. It makes him a more compelling villain that generates more conflict if he isn't just a bender lying to everyone. It makes him William Stryker which would be AMAZING.


*Spoiler*: _I guess on name alone that may not be enough_ 






The story they used as inspiration for X2




However if he is lying I hope he is just making his story more sappy to conceal like for example, his father was really a firebender who who hiding it from his son because he was born as a normal kid, so when Amon learned this he got angry and killed his father but in the scuffle his dad burnt his face.

Or something like that.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is very good to learn, but does one need an account to view it, and is it in high-definition, or only standard definition?



No, one doesn't need an account to view it.

christian louboutin


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 22, 2012)

> However if he is lying I hope he is just making his story more sappy to conceal like for example, his father was really a firebender who who hiding it from his son because he was born as a normal kid, so when Amon learned this he got angry and killed his father but in the scuffle his dad burnt his face.



Seeing that would turn Amon into even more of a strawman than he already is, I would find this... the opposite of ideal. The Equalists have a legitimate point. Why cheapen it by making their leader a little more off his rocker than he already is?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2012)

If you are going to make him a liar I would prefer it to make him a more insane racist than just a bender.

I hope it isn't a lie.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, one doesn't need an account to view it.
> 
> christian louboutin



But you need to be in the US


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> But you need to be in the US



Really stupid decision by Nick.


----------



## ragnara (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't really like the city setting of the new show but the episodes so far have been quite good. Now I just hope they introduce the spiritual aspect soon.


----------



## Spica (Apr 22, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> But you need to be in the US



This. I sincerely tried to be legal.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Also, I can't help thinking that the old main characters would stomp the new main cast so bad. XD Bolin and Mako don't seem to be very good fighters but I guess that's because they grew up differently and they're using a 'new' style due to probending.


Well of course the old main cast would stomp this one, since it's only episode 3 of the series, if we compare the old main cast at episode 3 to the cast of Korra at episode 3 they would get stomped. Korra would stomp Ang since she can already use 3 elements and is more physically fit than him and Boalin and Mako would stomp Kattara and Sokka. Hell even start of Book 2 main cast of the original series wasn't that much better than the cast of Korra, remember they also were getting owned by Ty Lee a skilled chi blocker back then. Sokka would still probably loose to Boalin. Kattara vs Mako would still be a good match and Korra would probably beat Ang still unless he was lucky enough to enter he Avatar State.

It's really not till the end of book 2 where the main cast of the previous series starts to become stronger than the current cast of Korra and they aren't much stronger till mid-end of book 3.

On top of that it also seems like the enemies in Korra are also a-lot stronger. The random fodder in the original series were just Fire Nation Soldiers who could shoot generic fire balls at best, while in Korra that random fodder all seem as strong as Ty Lee. The first major villain of the previous Avatar Zhao seems much weaker compared to Amon. Finally in the previous Avatar using lightning was a major thing for firebenders, but in this one it seems like most firebenders have mastered this skill.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with all of that, but I think Toph would be able to handle both Mako and Bolin.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2012)

With the way Kora got handled, I'm honestly not sure what to think lol.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 22, 2012)

If you make Oman a liar you are basically taking what Tenzin says at face value. The way he talked to korra this episode makes me think he was holding something back.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

All I know is that Korra is going to be stronger at the end than Aang.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

I stumbled upon this really extreme anti whitewashing blog. It annoys me and I'm honestly bothered that people like that exist. Some of the images aren't even that bad or are naturally set in bright settings. They even complained about a GIF Bryan Konietzko reblogged when Korra and Meelo's skin really were supposed to be the same color because they had the same color as the background. I'm just so annoyed. Why did I have to see that kind of stuff? 



Stunna said:


> I agree with all of that, but I think Toph would be able to handle both Mako and Bolin.


Toph can handle anyone.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

You must be talking about Damn, Lay off the Bleach.

I have a morbid curiosity with that Tumblr page.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2012)

I CAN'T with all the ~social justice concerning Korra and everything.  I mean, when the first episode leaked online there were people accusing Korra of having a White Savoir Complex.  I shit you not.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 22, 2012)

Koi said:


> I CAN'T with all the ~social justice concerning Korra and everything.  I mean, when the first episode leaked online there were people accusing Korra of having a White Savoir Complex.  I shit you not.





Some people, smh.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Koi said:


> I CAN'T with all the ~social justice concerning Korra and everything.  I mean, when the first episode leaked online there were people accusing Korra of having a White Savoir Complex.  I shit you not.





There are all sorts of crazy people in the world.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

Koi said:


> I CAN'T with all the ~social justice concerning Korra and everything.  I mean, when the first episode leaked online there were people accusing Korra of having a White Savoir Complex.  I shit you not.



I remember that nonsense. A few people started jumping on that but it was over as soon as it started.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 22, 2012)

I was actually pretty dissapointed with the second episode, not sure why. I thought the action was clearly lacking and i hate it when writers hit their characters with the nerf stick too hard for absolutely no reason. Also technological growth is nice and all but i agree that seeing all those lightning benders was a bit ridicolous.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I agree with all of that, but I think Toph would be able to handle both Mako and Bolin.


Toph didn't show up till Mid of Season 2, once we get to the middle of book 2 of Korra, than we can start comparing Mako and Bolin to Toph, but one has to also remember that when Toph appeared she was better than Kattara and Sakka, it took them until book 3 to really catch up. So even by the start of book 3 would be a better time to compare Mako and Bolin to Toph.


----------



## Noah (Apr 22, 2012)

Just watched it.

Sweet jesus, these Equalists are awesome. This new gaang has some training to do if they want actually make it through the season.

Who is Amon's VA, btw?




> Kattara and Sakka



Who?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Commissioner Bei Fong!


Batgirl Jinora!


Catkorra!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

Comparison between Energybending seen in TLA series finale and Korra



Amon touches the yin tang point aka the Ajna chakra:

    Yintang Acupuncture Point 

 Location: Midway between the medial ends of the eyebrows  
Actions& Effects:

* Calms the spirit - insomnia, anxiety, stress.*
        Frontal headache.
        Sinus issues - congestion, sinusitis.


----------



## Noah (Apr 22, 2012)

He looks like he's also touching the center of the back of the neck, right around C4. What kind of fancy acupuncture effect does that have?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 22, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Well of course the old main cast would stomp this one, since it's only episode 3 of the series, if we compare the old main cast at episode 3 to the cast of Korra at episode 3 they would get stomped. Korra would stomp Ang since she can already use 3 elements and is more physically fit than him and Boalin and Mako would stomp Kattara and Sokka. Hell even start of Book 2 main cast of the original series wasn't that much better than the cast of Korra, remember they also were getting owned by Ty Lee a skilled chi blocker back then. Sokka would still probably loose to Boalin. Kattara vs Mako would still be a good match and Korra would probably beat Ang still unless he was lucky enough to enter he Avatar State.
> 
> It's really not till the end of book 2 where the main cast of the previous series starts to become stronger than the current cast of Korra and they aren't much stronger till mid-end of book 3.
> 
> On top of that it also seems like the enemies in Korra are also a-lot stronger. The random fodder in the original series were just Fire Nation Soldiers who could shoot generic fire balls at best, while in Korra that random fodder all seem as strong as Ty Lee. The first major villain of the previous Avatar Zhao seems much weaker compared to Amon. Finally in the previous Avatar using lightning was a major thing for firebenders, but in this one it seems like most firebenders have mastered this skill.


why exactly would you compare the characters strengths by episode? the gaang had never even been in a fight and katara had no training. the members of the new team have been training for years and have been in fights before. 
end of season 1 katara would stomp either bolin or mako if she has a water source. if korra fought the way she did against the equalists (standing in place and shooting fireballs) shed get put through a building by season 1 aang. bolin is slow as hell so i dont see how he would actually be able to hit sokka. doesn't really matter though, since those two are pretty much non factors in a fight.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

If Zuko is still alive (although he is likely very old at this point), might Azula be still alive, as she is younger than Zuko?



Superstarseven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very nice explanation of energybending, and I see that the art has real-world inspiration. However, for me, it only furthers the mystery; what did Amon do the the benders, and is it permanent?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If Zuko is still alive (although he is likely very old at this point), might Azula be still alive, as she is younger than Zuko?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very nice explanation of energybending, and I see that the art has real-world inspiration. However, for me, it only furthers the mystery; what did Amon do the the benders, and is it permanent?


thats not really the way death works. she could still be dead even if shes younger.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> why exactly would you compare the characters strengths by episode? the gaang had never even been in a fight and katara had no training. the members of the new team have been training for years and have been in fights before.


You seem to miss the point. My whole point is that you shouldn't compare the new gang to the old gan yet, because the Old Gang had 3 Books to improve their abilities while the new gang is on episode 3 of book 1. So of course the old gang is stronger right now, but overall the new gang seems to be at a higher level skill than the old gan was in early book 1, so probably the new gan will end up stronger than the old gang, by the end of Korra.



> end of season 1 katara would stomp either bolin or mako if she has a water source.


She would probably beat Bolin, but clearly Bolin is the Sokka of the new gang, so he shouldn't be compare to Katara in the first place. As for Mako, I doubt she would stomp him if it was an all out fight with everything on the line.

Mako essentially defeated that one probending team all by himself, on top of that he already knows how to use lightning an advanced firebending skill that even Zuko in Book 2 couldn't master. Just because Mako was losing to one of the equalist ninja doesn't mean anything considering that Katara even in early book 2 was shown losing to characters like Ty Lee and Mei. So I still think End of Book 1 - Early Book 2 Katara vs Mako would be a good match.



> if korra fought the way she did against the equalists (standing in place and shooting fireballs) shed get put through a building by season 1 aang.


I really doubt this. Zuko was able to fight fairly evenly with Ang in book 1 and he didn't fight much differently from how Korra fought with her fire bending and on top of that Korra has Water Bending, Earth Bending, super human strength, & she can use Wind bending style evasion. Korra would dominate early book 1 Ang and could probably still even beat end of book 1 Ang.



> bolin is slow as hell so i dont see how he would actually be able to hit sokka.


What? It was stated that Bolin uses speedy earth bending and his attacks are pretty fast. There is no way Book 1 Sokka could defeat Bolin, even book 2 Sokka would have his work cut out for him going up against any competent bender, which Bolin is.



> doesn't really matter though, since those two are pretty much non factors in a fight.


Not in the case of Team Korra, since Team Korra knows how to fight in unison due to pro bending. After Bolin beat Sokka he'd still be helpful in exposing openings on Katara or Ang, for Korra and Mako to exploit.


----------



## Burke (Apr 22, 2012)

Noah said:


> He looks like he's also touching the center of the back of the neck, right around C4. What kind of fancy acupuncture effect does that have?



Fun fact, the point which Amon squeezes at the back of the neck is called the Amon point.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> thats not really the way death works. she could still be dead even if shes younger.



Yes, I understand that one's age is not a reliable indicator of when they shall die, but the general presumption that most people have is that someone who is born first shall die first, so I currently am hoping for Azula to sill be alive until confirmation is given on that subject.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I understand that one's age is not a reliable indicator of when they shall die, but the general presumption that most people have is that someone who is born first shall die first, so I currently am hoping for Azula to sill be alive until confirmation is given on that subject.


You'd think Azula would be one of the few cast members they would want to leave alive since Azula's character was still unresolved at the end of Book 3, so she could perhaps sacrifice herself for redemption in Korra


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 22, 2012)

Amon's name in Chinese is written as 阿蒙

阿 - A prefix to a name, transliteration

蒙 - Ignorant, suffer, to cover


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 22, 2012)

that was a long reply.
*Spoiler*: __ 





Turrin said:


> You seem to miss the point. My whole point is that you shouldn't compare the new gang to the old gan yet, because the Old Gang had 3 Books to improve their abilities while the new gang is on episode 3 of book 1. So of course the old gang is stronger right now, but overall the new gang seems to be at a higher level skill than the old gan was in early book 1, so probably the new gan will end up stronger than the old gang, by the end of Korra.


you gotta look at it from an in story perspective. theyre in different situations. look at episode 1: 
korra has had at least 10 years of training, has mastered 3 elements, and has gotten plenty of experience due to her training.
aang is a pacifist who knows one element and has never fought.   
you have to compare her to end of season 2 aang to be fair, and even then hes only had months of training compared to her years. same goes with the two pairs of siblings. mako and bolin have bending and fighting for years, so of course theyre better than a katara and sokka who have no training and no experience.





> She would probably beat Bolin, but clearly Bolin is the Sokka of the new gang, so he shouldn't be compare to Katara in the first place. As for Mako, I doubt she would stomp him if it was an all out fight with everything on the line.
> 
> Mako essentially defeated that one probending team all by himself, on top of that he already knows how to use lightning an advanced firebending skill that even Zuko in Book 2 couldn't master. Just because Mako was losing to one of the equalist ninja doesn't mean anything considering that Katara even in early book 2 was shown losing to characters like Ty Lee and Mei. So I still think End of Book 1 - Early Book 2 Katara vs Mako would be a good match.


stomp was definitely an exaggeration. he hasnt shown any firebending on the level of book 1 zuko. hes athletic, but i dont see him being able to bust out if katara freezes him. if he could casually use lightning in a fight, he wouldve done so.


> I really doubt this. Zuko was able to fight fairly evenly with Ang in book 1 and he didn't fight much differently from how Korra fought with her fire bending and on top of that Korra has Water Bending, Earth Bending, super human strength, & she can use Wind bending style evasion. Korra would dominate early book 1 Ang and could probably still even beat end of book 1 Ang.


zuko could put up a fight against an inexperienced aang, but he was basically a joke villain in book one. aang usually won with little difficulty. notice how i put 'if korra fought the way she did against the equalists'? korra hasnt shown the ability to competently useher 3 elements in a serious fight, and she isnt really stronger than any other fighter. if she uses more than fireballs, i'll put her above aang no problem. early book one aang was beating zuko and fighting evenly with bumi.


> What? It was stated that Bolin uses speedy earth bending and his attacks are pretty fast. There is no way Book 1 Sokka could defeat Bolin, even book 2 Sokka would have his work cut out for him going up against any competent bender, which Bolin is.


his attacks dont seem to be faster than anyone elses. whats the difference between book one and book two sokka? sokka has intercepted arrows, mei's knives, and the dai li's rock fists, so i dont see why he should have trouble dodging bolin.


> Not in the case of Team Korra, since Team Korra knows how to fight in unison due to pro bending. After Bolin beat Sokka he'd still be helpful in exposing openings on Katara or Ang, for Korra and Mako to exploit.


true.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> you gotta look at it from an in story perspective. theyre in different situations.


If I look at it from a story perspective it's implied by the story that the avatars keep getting stronger, so it only make sense that Korra would be better than Ang.



> korra has had at least 10 years of training, etc...



I never said the amount of training was equal. I was responding to the idea that the old cast is stronger than the new cast, which is false because the new cast is stronger at the start of book I than the old cast was at the start of their book I, whether this is because of greater time to train or whatever, it doesn't really effect my point. 

Start of Book I Korra > Start of Book I Ang
Start of Book I Mako > Start of Book I Katara 
Start of Book I Bolin > Start of Book I Sokka
Start of Book I Korra Villains > Start of Book I Last Airbender Villains

That is all i'm saying. I'll compare Korra Cast to Book II Last Airbender Cast once we get Korra Book II and so on. We really won't know which cast is stronger until whichever is the final Book of Korra comes out.



> stomp was definitely an exaggeration. he hasnt shown any firebending on the level of book 1 zuko. hes athletic, but i dont see him being able to bust out if katara freezes him. if he could casually use lightning in a fight, he wouldve done so.


I think your remembering Katara in Book I as a-lot stronger than she really is. Again even in Book II Katara was getting her ass handed to her by Ty Lee and Mei. Maybe if you put End of Book I Katara in the north pole vs Mako she'd win, but that's an enormous advantage given to Katara. I also don't remember book I Zuko doing anything more impressive than Mako, the only thing ether has done more impressive than the other is Mako producing lightning and even if Mako can't use it in battle which I see no reason for and he probably just didn't use it because he didn't want to kill people, the very fact that he can produce it is more than Zuko could do even in book II.



> zuko could put up a fight against an inexperienced aang, but he was basically a joke villain in book one. aang usually won with little difficulty. notice how i put 'if korra fought the way she did against the equalists'? korra hasnt shown the ability to competently useher 3 elements in a serious fight, and she isnt really stronger than any other fighter. if she uses more than fireballs, i'll put her above aang no problem. early book one aang was beating zuko and fighting evenly with bumi.


Bumi was clearly fucking around against Ang that is very apparent when we see his power in later Books. Zuko put up a good fight against Ang on more than one occasion and Korra has used more than fire in her battles. Your referring to one specific battle while ignoring many others where she used Earth and Water proficiently. 

So yeah maybe Korra at her worst, can be defeated by Ang, but Korra at her best would defeat Ang at his best and Korra at her worst would defeat Ang at his worst, so I don't really see the point of that comparison.



> his attacks dont seem to be faster than anyone elses. .


The writers made a point of pointing this out, so even if you don't see it clearly it's true. However personally Bolin's attacks do look faster to me than the average earth bender.



> whats the difference between book one and book two sokka?


Yes he did that stuff in Book II, when he got more experience fighting, which is the difference between Book I & Book II Sokka. 



> sokka has intercepted arrows, mei's knives, and the dai li's rock fists, so i dont see why he should have trouble dodging bolin


Sokka can't deflect or intercept Earth Bending and he could maybe dodge a few, but I don't see him being able to do it for long. Book II Sokka would fair better, however i'm not sure even book II Sokka could win against Bolin.

Bottom line is it only makes sense for the cast of Korra to be stronger than the cast of Last Air Bender, because there have been more advancements in the world since Ang's day. This is shown in how there are tons of metal benders vs just Toph, and how there are many more firebenders that can use lightning vs just the royal family. As modernization occurs people become more effective benders, that's just the way it is. On top of that from a writers perspective your going to want the sequel series to be at least a little more impressive power wise than the previous series.


----------



## Burke (Apr 22, 2012)

These new guys look too much into this shit.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Turrin said:


> I never said the amount of training was equal. I was responding to the idea that the old cast is stronger than the new cast, which is false because the new cast is stronger at the start of book I than the old cast was at the start of their book I, whether this is because of greater time to train or whatever, it doesn't really effect my point.
> 
> Start of Book I Korra > Start of Book I Ang
> Start of Book I Mako > Start of Book I Katara
> ...


ok? no ones gonna disagree with that. if thats all youre saying, everything else doesnt really matter.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ok? no ones gonna disagree with that. if thats all youre saying, everything else doesnt really matter.


Yeah that's pretty much all i'm saying.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

Something I found on tumblr:



> I can't help but imagine Zuko's reaction to Amon's "sob" story
> 
> All I come up with is Zuko’s old face looking mildly annoyed and him going “You’re telling me he started this whole movement just because someone burnt his face? What a brat.”


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

I noticed that, in the advertisements during the episode, and even on the official website, Nickelodeon is now often referring to itself as simply "Nick." Why have they shortened their name?


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2012)

UUUUUUUUUUGH

AS A POTENTIAL FANARTIST, I'M FUCKING AFRAID TO EVEN DRAW ANYTHING BECAUSE IN CASE I GET HER SKIN COLOR WRONG I DON'T WANT TO BE DOGPILED AND ATTACKED FOR IT.  JESUS CHRIST, LOK FANDOM.  I GET YOUR POINT BUT SO MUCH OF THIS IS REACHING.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone considered the fact that _Bumi_ could be Amon? 

Growing up as the son of the avatar and the brother of two no doubt impressive benders could have given him some sort of inferiority complex. Also he could have inherited the ability to spiritbend from Aang somehow. And it would explain why he wears a mask.

The guy's design looks so cool that I don't want it to be true but it could be a possibility.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 22, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Start of Book I Korra > Start of Book I Ang
> Start of Book I Mako > Start of Book I Katara
> Start of Book I Bolin > Start of Book I Sokka
> Start of Book I Korra Villains > Start of Book I Last Airbender Villains



You do realize that they are older and unlike Aang, Katara and sokka, they have been training for years right?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

> Start of Book I Korra Villains > Start of Book I Last Airbender Villains


Including Iroh?


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Burke (Apr 22, 2012)

Judecious said:


> You do realize that they are older and unlike Aang, Katara and sokka, they have been training for years right?



Wrong on one account, Jude, Aang trained his whole life with the monks, and was a technical airbending master by the time the pronounced him as avatar. The rest is history, of course.

Because of this, i believe beginning of series aang would wipe any of the korra krew in one on one. I mean heck, aang first real one on one battle was against bumi, a 100 year earthbending white lotus, and using only airbending, he held his own.

Also, korra aint a black person, she be inuit based. Those girls be crazy.


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2012)

Aang was certainly already a competent bender at the beginning of the show, but he knew only one element.  Also, the philosophy of Airbending is, as Bumi pointed out, "avoid and evade".  Korra's bending is much more direct, and she has three elements at her disposal.  I would wager that Korra could beat Aang as he was at the beginning of the show.  He probably could take down Mako or Bolin, though.

(Aang was pronounced an airbending "master" because he invented the air scooter, btw, not because of fighting skill).


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2012)

OH MAN I HOPE THEY MAKE THESE FOR KORRA TOO


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 22, 2012)

Weird, there's a girl in my class who also considers the Water Tribe to be black...


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

Koi said:


> OH MAN I HOPE THEY MAKE THESE FOR KORRA TOO



Where do you get these? I need links. 

As for that blog, I know what you mean... I was ranting about it earlier. Whoever runs that blog is really too much! They're exaggerating the skin 'alterations' they're complaining about and they're being very rude about it too. It's not even a big deal because most of the artwork they posted have the same colors as my avatar! They're just victimizing themselves. It's best to just ignore them.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

Has she never any seen Eskimos in her life?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 22, 2012)

@Oman: arent air nomads pacifists? I doubt anyone became a master airbender based on fighting skills. Korra being direct and aang being evasive doesnt really mean anything.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone wrote this in response -



> hey avatar fandom.
> 
> hey, hey we never said that korra was black tho.
> 
> ...



Naga, please.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 22, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Has she never any seen Eskimos in her life?


Probably xD

I wanted to correct her, but she's pretty nice, so I dunno how she would take it.

The funny thing was, one of the main things why she didn't like the movie, was because the actors for Sokka and Katara weren't black.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 22, 2012)

Koi said:


> UUUUUUUUUUGH
> 
> AS A POTENTIAL FANARTIST, I'M FUCKING AFRAID TO EVEN DRAW ANYTHING BECAUSE IN CASE I GET HER SKIN COLOR WRONG I DON'T WANT TO BE DOGPILED AND ATTACKED FOR IT.  JESUS CHRIST, LOK FANDOM.  I GET YOUR POINT BUT SO MUCH OF THIS IS REACHING.



Wow, I read this, and this is just ... 

I'm 50% sure this is just for the traffic.


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> @Oman: arent air nomads pacifists? I doubt anyone became a master airbender based on fighting skills. Korra being direct and aang being evasive doesnt really mean anything.



Quite possibly, and that just adds to my point.  Being a master airbender doesn't make Aang a better fighter than Korra.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2012)

Speaking of airbenders, I reeeeeally want to know what this whole Air Acolytes thing is about.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 22, 2012)

Non-benders who study the Air Nomad philosophies.  So basicly just straight up Tibetan monks.  Not official information or anything, just my take on it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Jove, its no secret that i love and cherish your opinions. So please, tell me, what did you think of the episode. I want a true Jove-ian response. pek



Here are my feverishly scribbled, exclamation-heavy notes from the show:







Superstarseven said:


> Comparison between Energybending seen in TLA series finale and Korra



Got a source?


Ok, for the sake of argument, I'll try and criticize something:


There is one "flaw" in Episode 3, which I think has thrown some people off and confused them as they watched the episode.

The amount of main characters is not a problem. Focusing upon only three isn't much different than focusing upon four. The problem might arise from the lack of balance. 

The Revelation has no b-story. It is purely A-story, and while that is not a problem in itself, you could wonder whether the lack of _inconsequential_ episodes is such a great thing after all. Stories need breathers, and so do episodes. It might be that such a constant stream of heavy plot could burn people out.

Of course, pro bending could be that balance.

Just a thought, regardless.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Non-benders who study the Air Nomad philosophies.  So basicly just straight up Tibetan monks.  Not official information or anything, just my take on it.



From what little has been revealed, that does seem to be the case, to me, and I still believe that if a sufficient number of non-benders adopt the spiritual beliefs of the Air Nomads, eventually, people capabler of bending air shall emerge outside of Tenzin's bloodline.

Also, ElementX's idea of Bumi, Aang's son, being Amon is very awesome, and I agree with his reasons for having the idea. I am not certain of its likelihood, but it would certainly be a most interesting plot twist.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2012)

Ugh, do people always have to make such a big deal about race? Just enjoy the damn show for what it is. Just like when people bitched about the actors in The Hunger Games. 

Anyway, I'm finally up to speed on Korra, and I'm more than impressed and satisfied. I like how they incorporating so much from last season. I'd never have imagined lightning bending would've become so widely known.

Amon is also shaping up nicely into the villain role. Intimidating ans mysterious.

I also love the animation. It's so fluid during fight scenes.


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2012)

Source, i guess.
Has this been posted?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Well we're back with Amon in the next episode and then ep 5 deals with the Pro-bending tournament, Ep 6 is more probending with Amon crashing the festivities at the end.
We don't know any more beyond that point.

I _did_ see one other person criticize the episode for being so plot heavy and not breaking it up with more humor.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Turrin (Apr 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Including Iroh?



Iroh was a villain?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Start of Book I Korra < Start of Book I Ang
> Start of Book I Mako > Start of Book I Katara
> Start of Book I Bolin > Start of Book I Sokka
> Start of Book I Korra Villains > Start of Book I Last Airbender Villains
> ...


I agree, by the way it is 'Aang'.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 23, 2012)

I just don't know about that 2 year timeskip between this season and the next.
It feels like we're going to miss a lot but at the same time Korra will be a step closer to mastering Airbending. I suppose she'll also be dealing with the aftermath of Amon's defeat. There _were_ many Anti-benders at the rally and probably more that weren't there, that problem isn't going to just disappear after all.

Should be interesting.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2012)

Aang would run circles around Korra as she is now.

And I'm talking about about end of book 1 Aang too.

Remember when Aang had to cure Katara and Sokka with frogs? He was running at speeds that couldn't even be followed.

He was also dancing around Toph when they first fought in Book 2.

Korra needs 3 books to be on Aang's level.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2012)

[sp=fanart]





[/sp]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I just don't know about that 2 year timeskip between this season and the next.
> It feels like we're going to miss a lot but at the same time Korra will be a step closer to mastering Airbending. I suppose she'll also be dealing with the aftermath of Amon's defeat. There _were_ many Anti-benders at the rally and probably more that weren't there, that problem isn't going to just disappear after all.
> 
> Should be interesting.



Where are you getting this info?


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah what timeskip?

And is that adult Aang being shown in the opening as the airbender in episode 3? :33


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2012)

HEY GUYS WHAT HAPPENED TO ZUKO'S MOM


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 23, 2012)

Oman said:


> Quite possibly, and that just adds to my point.  Being a master airbender doesn't make Aang a better fighter than Korra.


thats true, but him being a more powerful bender makes him a better fighter than her.


Ms. Jove said:


> Here are my feverishly scribbled, exclamation-heavy notes from the show:


your handwriting is really bad:amazed


Superstarseven said:


> I just don't know about that 2 year timeskip between this season and the next.
> It feels like we're going to miss a lot but at the same time Korra will be a step closer to mastering Airbending. I suppose she'll also be dealing with the aftermath of Amon's defeat. There _were_ many Anti-benders at the rally and probably more that weren't there, that problem isn't going to just disappear after all.
> 
> Should be interesting.



source?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2012)

Heh I keep forgetting to post this one:

[sp]
Has this been posted?[/sp]


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah what timeskip?
> 
> And is that adult Aang being shown in the opening as the airbender in episode 3? :33


timeskip's probably a rumor. Don't give it any credit. 

And yes, that is most likely Aang in the opening, seeing as he's preceded by past avatar's bending their respective element, finishing with Korra. 


Hangat?r said:


> HEY GUYS WHAT HAPPENED TO ZUKO'S MOM



Go back to the music section from whence you came!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2012)

I have seen that image before, and I find it to be very humorous. However, I am surprised that no one has ever drawn an image of Bender (from _Futurama)_ posing as Aang, with the elements circling his body, like electrons in an atom, as happened in the finale of the first series.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Koi (Apr 23, 2012)

Haaaa.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, watched the episode, still don't think its Engerybending. Where was the light? Why did he do it like that? I will still think it is chi-blocking, an advanced form he made or a secret technique he found during his travels.


Alright, my Bolin is my Robin. pek


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2012)

I love how the fan reaction isn't "OMG, Mako's just like Batman" or even "Mako is _totally_ Batman, lol..."


It's "Mako _is_ Batman." Literally.


----------



## Wan (Apr 24, 2012)

Heh.  Kind of true.  The whole "parents murdered in front of me when I was a kid" immediately brings to mind Batman, but that's where the similarities end.  Mako isn't the heir to Cabbage Corp. or whatever huge business in Republic City.  He's taking care of his brother and pursuing a career in pro bending, not taking up vigilantism.  He reminds me a little of Seto Kaiba in the taking care of a little brother aspect.



Superstarseven said:


> I _did_ see one other person criticize the episode for being so plot heavy and not breaking it up with more humor.



Which is ridiculous.  The jokes were humorous enough to break the tension where appropriate.

"The morning is _evil_."

"Come on, stick the landing..."

*Pabu squeaking at the chi blockers after Naga scares them away*

"Agh! Stop! I want! To be! On! Your back!"

The trademark sense of humor is alive and well in Korra.  This isn't Kung Fu Panda or Danny Phantom, we don't need jokes ruining serious moments.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 24, 2012)

It's clear that Korra is the only only superhero in the show.
No need to shoehorn in another.

Also Oman, you have to give DP and KF Panda a pass. Those are clearly action/adventure shows that are deliberately comedy-based. You can throw in American Dragon, Xiaolin Showdown to the mix as well.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 24, 2012)

Can I just say that I find Amon to be one of the scariest villains I have seen in a while?

Just his design alone : He wears a  creepy mask that hides his (supposedly) disfigured face and he has _this_ intense gaze. 



His abilities don't help either. Himself a practiced martial artist, he can go toe to toe with any bender. And for some reason, he can take someone's bending away. Amon doesn't fuck around.

The fact that we have to guess at his motivations (I don't buy his back story) and plans just make it better.

Last but not least, this mofo is voiced by Steve Blum.That voice gives me chills.



Oman said:


> The jokes were humorous enough to break the tension where appropriate.
> 
> "The morning is _evil_."
> 
> ...



Thank goodness it is. I need some humor to go with the grim!dark part of  the series.

Pabu squeaking was adorable.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 24, 2012)

Next week's episode doesn't look like it'll be a barrel of laughs either.
There goes your "extremely kiddy and immature"

What am I saying? He'd find a ton to hate about this show as well.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2012)

Korra needs to find a better excuse than ''Looking for the bathroom''.


----------



## Burke (Apr 24, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Next week's episode doesn't look like it'll be a barrel of laughs either.
> There goes your "extremely kiddy and immature"
> 
> What am I saying? He'd find a ton to hate about this show as well.



I still firmly believe you are Akimichi Juro in disguise


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Can I just say that I find Amon to be one of the scariest villains I have seen in a while?
> 
> Just his design alone : He wears a  creepy mask that hides his (supposedly) disfigured face and he has _this_ intense gaze.His abilities don't help either. Himself a practiced martial artist, he can go toe to toe with any bender. And for some reason, he can take someone's bending away. Amon doesn't fuck around.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do agree with all of this; he is akin to Darth Sidious from the _Star Wars_ prequel trilogy; manipulating events from the shadows and motivating the people into being his unwitting pawns. If Amon continues to be as badass as he was during the rally, I believe that I may include him in my list of favorite villains from western animation, which includes such characters as Maleficent, Scar from _The Lion King,_ Frollo in Disney's _The Hunchback of Notre Dame,_ Megabyte from _Reboot,_ the Joker from _Batman: the Animated Series,_ and Slade from the _Teen Titans_ animated series.


----------



## Burke (Apr 24, 2012)

Mandark      .


----------



## Wan (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 24, 2012)

He and his awful girlfriend both had threads dedicated to something stupid and arrogant that they have said. I'm not really eager to see either of them again.


Anyway, new clip from episode 5
This time Korra brings the war to the Equalists
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnEt6tSwrOw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This is an edited version of the full clip.


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2012)

God the animation is just so pretty. D:


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 24, 2012)

"We make a good team Avatar"

"Yeah, we do"

aaaand a new ship is born. Wann take bets on how long until the first Korrlok art hits?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 24, 2012)

Full version of the clip



The YT clip is edited and sped up a bit.


----------



## Burke (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh so that outfit is sort of an all bender special forces thing, glad to clear that up.
Also glad to see tarlok probably isnt the traitorous bastard that the online game made him look. =W=


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Mandark      .



I am sorry, but I cannot include Mandark, who was comical at best, with the utter badasses whom I mentioned in my previous post. I certainly shall not question your fondness for him, however.

As for that new clip, it was very impressive, and I was glad to see that Korra was not so impulsive as before, but did it not seem that the police were being to harsh? I know that those people were working with the equalists, but they were clearly amateurs and new recruits, who had not yet developed the intense hatred of bedners that full equalists have. That raid seemed like police brutality to me, and shall not help the benders in their quest to disprove the philosophy of the equalists. Surely, someone must realize that the benders cannot fight the equalists with physical force, because, as with any form of terrorism, such an action shall only further the agenda of the terrorists?


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> "We make a good team Avatar"
> 
> "Yeah, we do"
> 
> aaaand a new ship is born. Wann take bets on how long until the first Korrlok art hits?



If I wasn't so tired, it would have hit already. 



Dudeman totally has ties to Amon, though.  I mean, I like him so far, but there's definitely something going on.  I think it's really shady that he had such precise information, though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2012)

I sense a Metalbending bust and another run in with Bei Fong.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> He and his awful girlfriend both had threads dedicated to something stupid and arrogant that they have said. I'm not really eager to see either of them again.
> 
> 
> Anyway, new clip from episode 5
> ...


Some Youtuber in the comments came up with a pretty good theory regarding Amon's identity.

Maybe he's cabbage guy's son? As we all know, cabbage guy suffered alot by the hands of the benders throughout the first series. When Amon was born, he inherited his father's hatered toward benders. He hides his face because he's famous in public, since he's running his father's great cabbage business.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, it isn't impossible.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, it isn't impossible.


Yeah, I know. It's a pretty good theory


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 25, 2012)

This is amazing. Awesome job, whoever it is.

You'll all be blown away. Amon's identity - 

*Spoiler*: __ 








This one actually had me scratching my head a bit.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 25, 2012)

*sigh* I've been trying to avoid that, whatever that is, but I wasn't paying attention this time so I opened the spoiler by accident. Anyway, I doubt that's him. The color of their eyes are different.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 25, 2012)

It's fantastically well done but there are several things that really just don't add up about it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I sense a Metalbending bust and another run in with Bei Fong.



Yes, I do hope that Lin appears again, as well, because I like her personality and interactions with Korra, and, as the offspring of a main character from the previous series, she is too important to be merely a background character.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 25, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Some Youtuber in the comments came up with a pretty good theory regarding Amon's identity.
> 
> Maybe he's cabbage guy's son? As we all know, cabbage guy suffered alot by the hands of the benders throughout the first series. When Amon was born, he inherited his father's hatered toward benders. He hides his face because he's famous in public, since he's running his father's great cabbage business.





> Can I be the first to claim Bush Vagabond is Amon or has someone beaten me to it? Clearly tried to get Korra removed from city by not warning her about the fishing despite knowing she was new to the city. Probably a grandchild of the cabbage merchant, plotting revenge for Aang ruining his families business and reducing them to poverty.




I'm telling you guys. He's double hidden. Amon to benders and equalists, Gommu the bush vagabond to commoners, Rich man McCabbage to the upper class. He has his eyes and ears eveywhere!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 25, 2012)

> *You are already working on an interesting mixtape series titled Avatar: The Last Airbender. What exactly is the concept?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Cashmere, forget that the film was based on much better source material.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2012)

Ewwww.  TLA movie fan.  But wait, if he's a fan of the movie why is he including "Avatar" in the title?


----------



## WT (Apr 25, 2012)

Amon is simply brilliant. 

At this stage, I don't see him as a villian in the sense of the word, he's more like a terrorist. 

Now, its natural to assume that any terrorist will be a villian, however, this is where morality comes into play. In world politics, many terrorists are considered as freedom fighters. Lets stay away from world politics. A prime example is Aang. Without a shadow of a doubt, Aang would have been considered a terrorist in Ozai's kingdom. Its the same case here. The fact that benders rule the earth will automatically mean that anyone opposing them will be a terrorist.

Amon to me has done nothing wrong. He hasn't shown much violence at all. All he's done is remove people's powers. Its not like he's oppressing or killing people. Nothing wrong with that. 

He's my favourite character and I prefer him to Aang/Korra. 

However, I am certain that the more we learn about him, the darker and more sinister he will get.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2012)

Would you say there's nothing wrong with cutting off someone's hand?  They'll live, but they're worse off for it.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 25, 2012)

Lookie what I found:



So today I've found awesome pics of Wonder Girl from YJ, Pumrya from Thundercats, and Asasmi from LoK

BEST. DAY. EVER.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 25, 2012)

Where did you find that?  Is that an actual screencap, cause if it is I need to know where to hide when the Makorran's go into full meltdown ship rage.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 25, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Where did you find that?  Is that an actual screencap, cause if it is I need to know where to hide when the Makorran's go into full meltdown ship rage.



Found it on Tumblr and there's no escape...the Makorra fangirls have already gone Chernobyl


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2012)

I found that one as well, but it's unsourced. \:

This one too:


Everyone is over on tumblr losing their shit.  My solution is to ship Asami with Korra.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 25, 2012)

Screw that, I'm hoping for a love square;
Bolin --> Korra
/\.................|
 |................\/
Asami <-- Mako


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2012)

I ship everyone with everyone else.


----------



## Burke (Apr 25, 2012)

Bolin -> Korra
..|....\/....|
..|..../\....|
Asami<-Mako


----------



## hehey (Apr 25, 2012)

how bad is Tumblr?, i hate to admit it but i simply cant navigate through that thing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Amon is simply brilliant.
> 
> At this stage, I don't see him as a villian in the sense of the word, he's more like a terrorist.
> 
> ...



I do very much like your post, White Tiger; it is very intelligent and well-written, but I must disagree with it.

While it is true that both Aang and Amon are terrorists from the viewpoints of the established powers of their times, their methods are drastically different, as I have said before.

Aang never sought to kill anyone, and always employed as little violence and fear tactics as possible. Amon, however, uses fear and intimidation as his standard tactics. He shows no mercy to his enemies and does not give them a fair trial; he simply seeks to eliminate them because they are different from himself. Taking away a bender's ability to bend is akin to severing a person's limb, gouging out their eye, or castrating them; it is a form of dis-empowerment. There is no doubt in my mind that the Equalists are more similar to the Ku Klux Klan than to the Rebel Alliance.

As for the screenshot that The Big G found, is not Mako acting out of character in that scene? I would expect such behavior from Bolin, more than from Mako. And I really hope the the fans do not become as crazy over this series' romantic pairings, if any should emerge, as they did over those in the original series, as doing so is such an irrational action.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 25, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Some Youtuber in the comments came up with a pretty good theory regarding Amon's identity.
> 
> Maybe he's cabbage guy's son? As we all know, cabbage guy suffered alot  by the hands of the benders throughout the first series. When Amon was  born, he inherited his father's hatered toward benders. He hides his  face because he's famous in public, since he's running his father's  great cabbage business.


So his father was...

Beheaded?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 25, 2012)

Actually, they're already flipping their shit. I was going to post the screencaps here too but it seems you've already seen them. Where did you find these anyway (aside from tumblr)?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 25, 2012)

Dear lord, FIFTY TIMES? o_o

Wow, sometimes it's really obvious that someone has no taste at all o___o


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2012)

No idea, I can't find an actual source for these ANYWHERE.  Which means that there's still a decent chance that they're fake but just very well done.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Dear lord, FIFTY TIMES? o_o
> 
> Wow, sometimes it's really obvious that someone has no taste at all o___o



What has happened fifty times?


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2012)

This one just popped up too.  They seem to be coming from here: Jeremie Benhamou

Something about this seems.. slightly off?  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2012)

Asami somehow gives me the same vibe as Jun from A:TLA...which is a good thing.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Perhaps they look off because we expect it so much to be fake. Maybe its because of the fake aang is amon picture that leads us to think that this is also a fake.
For me, im put off by Asamis eyes and how makos face is a bit out of character, but the backgrounds are never seen before, and i believe that they are too convincing to be fake.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 26, 2012)

Asami looks amazing.

assuming they are real.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Screw that, I'm hoping for a love square;
> Bolin --> Korra
> /\.................|
> |................\/
> Asami <-- Mako



I would love to see a love square in Korra. It would be hilarious.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Perhaps they look off because we expect it so much to be fake. Maybe its because of the fake aang is amon picture that leads us to think that this is also a fake.
> *For me, im put off by Asamis eyes and how makos face is a bit out of character, but the backgrounds are never seen before, and i believe that they are too convincing to be fake*.



This is EXACTLY how I feel.  Seriously, 100% agreed.  If it wasn't for those eyes I might be a little less skeptical, and something about Mako seems a little off.  But I mean, different animation teams get rotated in and out so things are going to have slight variations here and there.  And it's not that I'm a pissed shipper who wants this to be fake, I'm just taking it with a grain of salt because it just doesn't look quite right.  I mean, if it's real, then AWESOME because Asami is hot.  If not?  No big, I'm sure she's going to be hot anyway.

edit-

And another, apparently.  Now this one seems REALLY off to me.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Asami looks amazing.
> 
> assuming they are real.



If they're not then it's the best Legend of Korra fanart ever made.
No they're definitely leaks. Nickelodeon really has to keep tighter tabs on their shows before they air. Most especially this one.
I don't ever see anyone posting questionably obtained screenshots from upcoming episodes of Kung Fu Panda or Penguins of Madagascar.

No clue whatsoever as to how someone would have their hands on, what I'm assuming is, the 5th episode.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

That is awesome.

"Watertribe"


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Koi, yeah.  It really seems photoshopped in.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

Because of the CGI, and that's what Korra does, so it seems pretty real to me. 

Just out of style, or maybe that's not the right word for it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

Bryan Konietzko responds to the leaks

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm not joking, it's his newest Tumblr post.


----------



## Wan (Apr 26, 2012)

Think of the _kittens!_


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Bryan Konietzko responds to the leaks
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I need a source.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Something just scared me....

The back of amons hands are covered.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2012)

Koi said:


> Something about this seems.. slightly off?  Maybe it's just me.


Maybe it's the perspective?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I need a source.



Dude, 

Welcome to Tumblr.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Awww, i just figured out that Cora Baker (voice of little korra) is Dee-Bradley Bakers(voice of the fucking universe) daughter ;3;


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Dude,
> 
> Welcome to Tumblr.



I hate tumblr.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

Also I think if that Amon thing is real then it has to be a dream, or perhaps a flashback that gives an origin to the mask itself, rather than the person.
edit: nvm, it's fake- Jeremie Benhamou


----------



## Wan (Apr 26, 2012)

Koi said:


> Also I think if that Amon thing is real then it has to be a dream, or perhaps a flashback that gives an origin to the mask itself, rather than the person.




*Spoiler*: __ 



A suspension bridge of Republic City is in the background.  It isn't a flashback.

I am so fucking pissed right now that I opened that spoiler...and doubly so at the people who leaked it and spread it around.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

This is why the fandom does more to hurt than help.



> spidereye said: as someone who has never watched the show but seen a lot of the tumblings about it… I have no idea what the plot of this show is just that people have this ship or that ship… which sucks cause I was intending to watch the show but now doesnt care



Granted, at the same time it does feel like a B.S. reason but I can empathize also.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

I love how "us/average" Bryan Konietzko is. Makes me love him and his worlds far more than I actually do.  



St. Burke said:


> Something just scared me....
> 
> The back of amons hands are covered.



Maybe its to cover more scars?


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

*Amon picture is fake fake fake.*
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone spent a lot of time creating one of the best fan trolls I've ever seen.

Bravo. Even had me wondering a bit.
Guess it was a crazy coincidence that real leaks were released on the same day.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Good thing I didn't even see the picture until Koi posted the proof that it was fake.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

That's a really good fake. Wonder what possessed them to do that, and add actual -- what appears to be, though its small -- Arabic to the picture as well. And it actually looks really good.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> Wonder what possessed them to do that



The sheer pleasure of trolling us Korra fans.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

Even so, I still can't put my finger on what looks so off about those Asami pictures.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 26, 2012)

As much as I am doing my own shipping, I adore that picture of blushy Mako. I won't be too upset if I don't get canonization of my pairing because I can satisfy my own shipping desires elsewhere. I love Korra, I love Bolin, and I FUCKINWANNAHAVEBABIESWITH love Mako. And I hope to love Asami. 

#TEAM MAKORRAMILIN FTW


Anyway. As much as I love that picture of blushy!Mako, I am upset by how much is being leaked from this fandom. I'm glad that that "spoiler" is fake, because that would have ruin things for me. I hate spoilers, which is why I prefer doing my own watching and shipping at all once rather than waiting. Otherwise, I have whole week-long stretches for some twat to post something somewhere I frequent and giving away something. I like being surprised and doing my own speculation in the meantime.

This is probably why I won't be active in online commentary of this series and just wallow in the fanart and (good and horrendous) fanfiction.

Keep on lovebending, fellow Avatarians.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> As much as I am doing my own shipping, I adore that picture of blushy Mako. I won't be too upset if I don't get canonization of my pairing because I can satisfy my own shipping desires elsewhere. I love Korra, I love Bolin, and I FUCKINWANNAHAVEBABIESWITH love Mako. And I hope to love Asami.
> 
> #TEAM MAKORRAMILIN FTW
> 
> ...



1. nice sig
2. makorramilin /asamakoborra / bosamakorra is best pairing
3. Please join us more often


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2012)

New leak, hot off the presses.

And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.  

A worthy 10k post, if I do say so myself. \o/


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> That's a really good fake. Wonder what possessed them to do that, and add actual -- what appears to be, though its small -- Arabic to the picture as well. And it actually looks really good.



The problem with that is that Nickelodeon Arabia dubs imports, they don't subtitle shows. The other huge problem is that Nickelodeon Arabia hasn't aired anything for months now.

To further add to the illusion, it looks like the person took a picture of the image on a TV set.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

WHO THE HELL IS TARRLOK TALKING ABOUT?!


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

Welp it looks like the leaks forced Nick's hand so we're ju-- HOLY SHIT ASAMI


You can really see the resemblance between Mako and Bolin in that scene.  Bravo, animators.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice leak.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> New leak, hot off the presses.
> 
> And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.
> 
> A worthy 10k post, if I do say so myself. \o/



10 bucks says that bitch is working for amon.

but damn if she isn't a living shampoo commercial.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2012)

And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.  

Here's the last part of the episode.

The middle part is still MIA.

Episode 5 is reportedly on Nick's site as well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't watch it! TELL ME WHAT'S GOING ON IN THERE!


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _LEAK REACTIONS_ 



TENZIN ON A GLIDER GOD DAMN THAT WAS COOL

EVERYTHING TENZIN DOES MAKES HIM MY FAVORITE CHARACTER AGAIN

KORRA IS WATERBENDING HER BOAT THAT IS ALSO REALLY COOL


SHIPPING KORRA/AMON OH GOD IT'S HAPPENING I CAN'T BELIEVE I AM SHIPPING IT 

P.S. IS HIS HOOD DETACHABLE?  THAT IS KIND OF HILARIOUS



FLASHBACK GAANG JEBGFKAJBGKJBSHGJDLGIHANRLGNHRELGKNLDKFGKLJSBGJADBGKJABGKJDFG

SOKKA TAKES AFTER HIS DILF I SEE

TOPH BEING TOPH, NICE TO KNOW BECAUSE SHIT YEAH TOPH

AANG.. AANG WHERE DO I BEGIN BECAUSE WHOADANG I APPLAUD YOUR WILDLY SUCCESSFUL NAVIGATION OF PUBERTY AND CONGRATULATE KATARA ON LANDING A FINE PIECE OF ASS

WHOSE EYEBROWS WERE THOSE AT THE END???

YEAH BUT SOMETHING IS TOTALLY UP WITH ASAMI

AND I BET AMON IS THE GUY TARRLOK WAS TALKING ABOUT IN THE BEGINNING THAT AANG HAD TO DEAL WITH PREVIOUSLY


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aang grew up to be really fucking manly


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

FUCK YEAH HE DID

BRING ON THE FANART, _MY BODY IMAGE FOLDER IS READY_


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Awww, i just figured out that Cora Baker (voice of little korra) is Dee-Bradley Bakers(voice of the fucking universe) daughter ;3;


Also, they have the same name almost xD


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't get over that shit.  HEY AANG, CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FACE. <3

Does Tahno have a last name?  Any chance he and Asami could be related because of their beautiful, flowing locks?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

not digging the man chin on toph [may just be the angle however], and sokka didn't really change that much


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> New leak, hot off the presses.
> 
> And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.
> 
> A worthy 10k post, if I do say so myself. \o/


+rep for awesome find. Now find the middle of the episode!


Koi said:


> Welp it looks like the leaks forced Nick's hand so we're ju-- HOLY SHIT ASAMI
> 
> 
> You can really see the resemblance between Mako and Bolin in that scene.  Bravo, animators.




Yeah, Nick is kind of getting screwed with these leaks. I don't appreciate these bit by bit episode parts we're getting though. If you're gonna leak an episode, at least leak it all at once.


First Tsurugi said:


> And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.
> 
> Here's the last part of the episode.
> 
> ...


Couldn't find it on Nick's site to be honest. Looked around. No sign of ep four for that matter. 


Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: _LEAK REACTIONS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The caps make all these questions that much more hilarious.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2012)

Post some screenshots


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Its official people.
We are going to get flashbacks.
I repeat, we are going to get flashbacks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

i feel bad for watching the leak, but it felt so right, ill have to make sure to balance my karma by watching the episode both times on saturday


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

it airs twice? what time after 11? :x


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 94 (11 members and 83 guests)



Oh Jesus.

Hey there /co/.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amon is Sokka.. Come at me.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

lolfuck, hi /co/, welcome to the narutoforums, the avatar thread and the music section are the only interesting places here.

Please, make an account.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> it airs twice? what time after 11? :x


yeah it airs again at like 3, or at least it did last Saturday


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

> Okay. So… This ‘Asami’ character? Ya. Don’t like her. Already. I can tell that she and I are going to have BIG problems. =___= *growls* If/when she moves in on Korra’s man… so help me, I’m going to lose my Jesus and I will throw a rock at her and she will die. Because that is apparently how you die in these series.
> 
> One or two years ago, women like her would have been my favorite. Not afraid to use their beauty and yadda yadda yadda…. but due to certain events which have altered my way of thinking and my personality…….. she needs to keep hands off. Look but don’t touch.
> 
> For whoever read this, thanks for reading my rant.



It's a cartoon, my dear. Don't project your real life frustrations onto it.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Has she even seen the leak? I wonder how shell feel about asami and mako going steady


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ in all fairness she is most likely a honey trap.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 26, 2012)

Screen shot these myself.

Aang


Sokka


Toph


Amon?


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

i learned that word from Archer
Although they called it honey pot
Anyways, dont have doubt, asami is legit mang.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Aang's appearance looks pretty good though it could have been better. :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Screen shot these myself.
> 
> Aang


From Bitch to Gar gotdamn



St. Burke said:


> i learned that word from Archer
> Although they called it honey pot
> Anyways, dont have doubt, asami is* legit mang.*



hmm?


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Speculation: That flashback seemed like Aang and Sokka having a dispute about the fate of small pupils. Possibly leading to an agni kai between small pupils and Aang.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

What do you mean by small pupils?

Oh, and that leak was mighty interesting.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 26, 2012)

I like how being frozen doesn't automatically mean death in this show.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> What do you mean by small pupils?


The unknown guy from the last screenshot.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> The unknown guy from the last screenshot.



Oh.

So ... that cannot be Zuko right?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 26, 2012)

I have the middle part if you guys want it


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Oh.
> 
> So ... that cannot be Zuko right?



Zuko is confirmed to have step down as Fire Lord and is now traveling the world


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 26, 2012)

In the new episode of Legend of Korra Amon was able to remove bending arts. So he uses Energybending then?


----------



## Quaero (Apr 26, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I like how being frozen doesn't automatically mean death in this show.



To be fair, it's bending freezing. 

It happens fast enough there is no hypothermia, and unless they don't thaw them out, there is no fear of asphyxiation.


----------



## Quaero (Apr 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Oh.
> 
> So ... that cannot be Zuko right?



If there is no big burn scar on his eye, I think it's a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I have the middle part if you guys want it



PM please.



Quaero said:


> If there is no big burn scar on his eye, I think it's a pretty safe bet.



Plastic surgery?


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I have the middle part if you guys want it



post it here or pm plz


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Those images of the characters from the previous series as adults are very awesome! Nice find, Aeon! I am rather disappointed by there being none of Katara or Zuko, but, hopefully, they shall appear at another point in the series. And I also wonder who the person in the final image is; perhaps he is the person whom Tarlok (how is his name spelled?) mentioned to Tenzin during the council meeting scene?


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn Chief Bei Fong, dont be such a bitch


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Those images of the characters from the previous series as adults are very awesome! Nice find, Aeon! I am rather disappointed by there being none of Katara or Zuko, but, hopefully, they shall appear at another point in the series. And I also wonder who the person in the final image is; perhaps he is the person whom Tarlok (how is his name spelled?) mentioned to Tenzin during the council meeting scene?



They're screenshots from leaked parts of the fourth episode.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Adult Sokka, Aang and Toph all look so damn serious.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, shit just got real in the fourth episode.

My God, this series is officially "super awesome".


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 26, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Zuko is confirmed to have step down as Fire Lord and is now traveling the world



That's super lame, When was this confirmed?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the fourth episode?


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Does anyone have a link to the fourth episode?



First and Final portions of the episode. The middle is still missing:

And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.  
And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.  




Rasendori said:


> That's super lame, When was this confirmed?



In a Legend of Korra discovery game on Nick.com.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> That's super lame, When was this confirmed?



Eh, don't see anything lame about it.  He was an old man when he stopped being an a Fire Lord, he must have been pretty tired of being one.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I have the middle part if you guys want it



Post it, please.


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 26, 2012)

Gah. Leaks unavailable to those not living in america.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> Gah. Leaks unavailable to those not living in america.





The episode will be out soon enough.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> That's super lame, When was this confirmed?



That's not lame. He took over when he was 17 and ruled until the age of 83.
The man deserves to do what he wants in his final years.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Klue.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Thanks Klue.



No problem, bro.

I couldn't rest until I found the entire episode.


----------



## lathia (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn these work filters blocking everything.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Guys, you gotta see the second part. Mako is officially my favorite character now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene of him getting dressed.




:rofl


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 26, 2012)

Hrm. I won't get bombed if I download this, right?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Pintsize, you'll be fine.


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, thanks for helping me out. Feel kinda shitty about nabbing the show this early, but there's no legit way to watch it where I am anyway, sooo... I'm destined to be a bastard either way I guess.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Guys, you gotta see the second part. Mako is officially my favorite character now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The scarf stays. 

Also the people saying Mako was Zuko 2.0, I bet they feel pretty foolish now.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at Bolin coming with a single rose and cup cake only to get upstaged. 

Also seeing how shook Korra is makes you realise how mature Aang was for his age.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

FUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck I want to download it but I mustn't asjkdjalksjdss


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aang was pretty frightened at times too.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

Dude, I can respect anyone who can stay away from spoiling themselves.
I'm too weak and give in easily.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Giving into spoilers is wonderful.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

I will be strong. 

[sp=gif of mako saying 'the scarf stays'][/sp]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Aang was pretty frightened at times too.




*Spoiler*: __ 




But Korra broke down crying. 

That being said is it premature for me to say that Amon makes Ozai look like a pup? I mean with Ozai you never got the impression that he'd jump out of the shadow to whoop your ass but with Amon, you just don't know when he will show up. 

Also was Aang flying on an airball?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2012)

It was so sweet of Bolin to give Korra a rose and a cupcake for saving him :33 even if Tarlokk upstaged him with his gifts.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> It was so sweet of Bolin to give Korra a rose and a cupcake for saving him :33 even if Tarlokk upstaged him with his gifts.



Borra is canon.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 26, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Dude, I can respect anyone who can stay away from spoiling themselves.
> I'm too weak and give in easily.



I just don't want to wait until saturday evening/sunday morning. 

It's not like I can support the series in any way. I can't purchase DVD's or watch the show on Dutch Nickelodeon. Not yet.


*Spoiler*: _On the new episode_ 



Korra dealing with her fears and insecurites. Poor girl.

Tarrlock is such a slimy bastard. Hate him already. 

Asami is a fine looking lady. 

Mako is so awkward at first, it's hilarious.

Keep trying, Bolin. I thought his thank-you-gift was actually pretty sweet.

Mr. Sato is such an awesome dad. 

So is Tenzin. He seemed a bit too passive this episode. Comes with the airbending territory I think.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler tag those, damn it.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 26, 2012)

what do u guys recommend viewing the clip with?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Media Player Classic or VLC.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Tenzin: Meelo no! That is not a toilet...... oh dear.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Tenzin: Meelo no! That is not a toilet...... oh dear.


 I laughed at that. God I love Tenzin and his reactions.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Amon and the Equalists were extra creepy this episode, with them showing up from the shadows with their glowing red eyes, and Korra crying at the end


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

> I KNEW IT!! WHY BRYKE WHYYYYYYY JUST WHEN I WAS STARTING TO LOVE YOU
> 
> BRYKE BRYKE YOU ASS HOLES!! JUST WHEN I THOUGHT I COULD TRUST YOU!!! MY MAKORRA FANGIRL HEART OH MY GOD IT’S BREAKING HNNGGGG
> 
> WHYYY MUST YOU ALWAYS DO THISS TO USSSS




Yes, they're absolute assholes. Anyone with that much forethought to divide the fandom into which couple work best has to be a magnificent bastard. Sometimes they might add a little plot in between all overwhelming romance. It's hard to see though.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 26, 2012)

bolin is amazing

I love he flashes in during the party to tell how Mako and Asami met and then flashes out...its glorious


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

The Big G said:


> bolin is amazing



Yes, I'm liking him more and more with every episode he is in :33


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 26, 2012)

The Big G said:


> bolin is amazing



He's got mad swag.



Superstarseven said:


> Yes, they're absolute assholes. Anyone with that much forethought to divide the fandom into which couple work best has to be a magnificent bastard. Sometimes they might add a little plot in between all overwhelming romance. It's hard to see though.



It's hilarious. They are the ultimate trolls when it comes to shipping.

I never got why shipping has to be such serious business anyway. I can't just blame it on teenage girls, can I?

Wait. I think can.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> I never got why shipping has to be such serious business anyway. I can't just blame it on teenage girls, can I?
> 
> Wait. I think can.



Not entirely, boys are crazy shippers as well.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Creators were probably thinking ''Step one trailer showing Korra kissing Mako, step two wait for a few weeks, step three hook Mako up with someone else, step four enjoy a job well done''.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Creators were probably thinking ''Step one trailer showing Korra kissing Mako, step two wait for a few weeks, step three hook Mako up with someone else, step four enjoy a job well done''.



Such a devious plan.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not entirely, boys are crazy shippers as well.



Fine, teenage hormones messing with brain activity. It's not healthy.


*Spoiler*: _One more thing_ 



Ikki and Meelo were adorable.

Did anyone notice Pema's and Ikki's scowl look exactly alike? It's in the scene where Tarrlock disturbs their dinner.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 26, 2012)

I wonder, is it just the council that runs Republic City, or is there a Mayor?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I wonder, is it just the council that runs Republic City, or is there a Mayor?



Only the Council runs it I believe.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 26, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I wonder, is it just the council that runs Republic City, or is there a Mayor?



The Council runs the entire Republic of Nations


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _part two reactions_ 



IKKI YOU WONDERFUL CHILD

LOOK AT MAKO, HE IS ONE DAPPER friend
AND ON A RELATED NOTE, IT IS OFFICIAL: _I SHIP EVERYTHING_

IT'S REALLY NICE TO SEE MAKO WITH HIS GUARD DOWN.  I LIKE THIS MAKO A LOT.  IT'S GREAT TO A RELAXED MAKO BECAUSE YOU REALLY GET THE SENSE THAT HE AND BOLIN ARE BROTHERS WHO ARE MORE ALIKE THAN NOT, WHICH IS WHAT KINDA BOTHERED ME AT FIRST ABOUT THEM.  BUT SERIOUSLY, MORE OF THIS.

ASAMI I LIKE YOU A LOT.  I'M SORRY FANDOM IS SO MEAN TO YOU, YOU FLAWLESS, FABULOUS CREATURE.

NAGA IS LIKE MY CAT, THAT'S FANTASTIC.  BELLY RUBS FOR ALL.

BOLIN.  _*BOLIN*_.  I.. I JUST.. LOOK.  PLEASE BE REAL SO THAT I CAN LOVE YOU FOR ALL ETERNITY AND IT NOT BE SUPER WEIRD BECAUSE YOU'RE AN ANIMATED CHARACTER.  IF NOT I'M JUST GOING TO CONTINUE TO CALL YOU MY HUSBAND AND EVERYONE WILL JUST HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT.  WHATEVER.  YOUR CALL BRO.

"SO.  I UNDERSTAND YOU'RE DIRT POOR."  HIROSHI SATO: _MASTER OF TACT_.

ASAMI GIVE ME ALL OF YOUR OUTFITS _RIGHT MEOW_

THAT IS A LOT OF SATOMOBILES.  I MEAN I UNDERSTAND REPUBLIC CITY IS BIG AND ALL BUT THAT JUST SEEMS LIKE TOO MANY, YOU KNOW?  UNLESS MOST OF THEM ARE GETTING SHIPPED ELSEWHERE, WHICH I SUPPOSE IS POSSIBLE.  ALSO LOL AT THEM ALL BEING BLUE-- YOU CAN HAVE IT IN ANY COLOR AS LONG AS IT'S BLUE.

HIROSHI SPONSORING THE FIRE FERRETS: CALLED IT.  STILL PRETTY AWESOME THOUGH.

OH I GUESS THEY COME IN RED TOO. 

WHAT TENZIN SAID ABOUT CONFRONTING FEAR MAKES SENSE WITH THE END OF THE EPISODE.  KORRA ADMITTING THAT SHE'S FRIGHTENED DEFINITELY HELPS TO PUT HER ON THE RIGHT SPIRITUAL PATH.

KORRA THAT WAS A SWEET EARTHBENDING SPIN.

KORRA, TENZIN AND PEMA: Y'ALL CLEAN UP NICE.  YOU TOO ASAMI.  YOU TOO.. EVERYONE IN THIS SERIES.  I MEAN REALLY, LOOK AT EVERYONE.

LOL BOLIN MY HUSBAND I LOVE YOU.

CHIEF BEI FONG: ALL BUSINESS, ALL THE TIME.

LOOKS LIKE TARRLOK INVITED THE FOX NEWS OF REPUBLIC CITY.  SOON THEY'RE GOING TO BE BLAMING KORRA FOR THE HIGH GAS PRICES.

CONCLUSION: THAT WAS AWESOME.






*Spoiler*: _amon's identity speculation with spoilers_ 



OKAY!  So whoever it is Tarrlok was referencing during the council meeting, the person from 40 years ago, I think it's going to be the same guy.  It seems mildly unlikely because of the age Amon _seems _ to be, but think about it-- while we all love Aang and I think it's HIGHLY respectable that his moral convictions are so high that he chose a path of relative nonviolence, I think it would be really interesting.  Think about this, too: what if Aang removed that guy's bending in the past?  And now he's spent all this time learning and honing his non-bending and this is the result?  I like the idea that, while Aang's position was really admirable especially for a time of peacebuilding, sometimes it just _doesn't work_.  It's not even a matter of Korra correcting something Aang did wrong, either-- it's a matte of dealing with a new, unforeseen threat.

I'm saying this, though, because it's the first time we've heard that name dropped, sure, but from context we know that he was obviously a major threat to Republic City.  Aang had to deal with him swiftly and in a way, it seems, that only he could have done (hence my energybending theory), but of course just because you take someone out of the game, that doesn't mean that  all of their followers are suddenly gone.  It would explain how he's been able to gather so many supporters in a seemingly underground movement.  And think about Tenzin's expression at the end of the second episode when Korra tells him Amon takes away bending. It's little, but I think it's signifncant.  Tenzin definitely knows something.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> AND ON A RELATED NOTE, IT IS OFFICIAL: I SHIP EVERYTHING



Even Korra x Asami or Korra x Amon?


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

_ESPECIALLY_ them.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

I will forever be loyal to Borra and Makorra. 

I really really like Bolin. Ever since episode three, I suddenly started to like him a lot. I don't know why. Maybe he's just so adorable.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Ikki was very rude to speak to Tarlok in such a manner when he visited Tenzin's house, plus, her comment about him "smelling like a lady" bothered me; are her parents raising her to conform to traditional gender stereotypes (i.e., that certain scents are "feminine")? That does not seem to be very wise, to me.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Koi said:


> _ESPECIALLY_ them.





Korra x Asami is my favorite pairing so far in the show.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Ikki was very rude to speak to Tarlok in such a manner when he visited Tenzin's house, plus, her comment about him "smelling like a lady" bothered me; are her parents raising her to conform to traditional gender stereotypes (i.e., that certain scents are "feminine")? That does not seem to be very wise, to me.



Certain scents are feminine and he got what he deserved. He was being a rude prick entering Tenzin's home unannounced.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

Koigusta.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> [sp]
> [/sp]





Fans sure do work fast.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

It was the same when the Makorra kiss appeared. I heard there's also a fanart of Bolin consoling Korra. Avatar fans are swift workers. 

[sp=Asami hair flip][/sp]


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Creators were probably thinking ''Step one trailer showing Korra kissing Mako, step two wait for a few weeks, step three hook Mako up with someone else, step four enjoy a job well done''.





Eternal Goob said:


> Such a devious plan.



A devious plan, indeed.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> [sp]
> [/sp]




Kosami!! Yes, it's going down.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

It won't happen but we can hope.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Korra x Asami is my favorite pairing so far in the show.



Personally I would rather ship Korra & Cassie from Young Justice  but Korasami is hot 



Benzaiten said:


> It was the same when the Makorra kiss appeared. I heard there's also a fanart of Bolin consoling Korra. Avatar fans are swift workers.
> 
> [sp=Asami hair flip][/sp]



load is blown


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> Personally I would rather ship Korra & Cassie from Young Justice



If we start using characters from other series then I'll be shipping Korra x Harry Potter.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

And another!

[sp=kosami][/sp]


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd like to see Bolin x Mako


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

You don't want to see it. Believe me.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> I'd like to see Bolin x Mako


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> You don't want to see it. Believe me.


Oh yes I do.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 26, 2012)

My guess to amon's ID


*Spoiler*: __ 



he is either the non bending son of zuko and mai (he would have been around tai lee and aang so he could have learned from both) gone mad by not being able to bend or the son of azula and we will find out he is very much a fire bender as well as having his energy bending powers


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

To each their own.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Certain scents are feminine and he got what he deserved.



No, that is a completely subjective matter.



Gunners said:


> He was being a rude prick entering Tenzin's home unannounced.



That is very true, but he is still a grown adult, while Ikki is a child, so she needs to learn to be respectful toward adults.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, that is a completely subjective matter.
> 
> 
> 
> That is very true, but he is still a grown adult, while Ikki is a child, so she needs to learn to be respectful toward adults.



So what if it is a subjective matter? Not all words have an objective criteria for fulfilling. 

He's a grown adult meaning he has had more years to learn what is and isn't appropriate. He has no excuse.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


>




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2012)

What the fuck happened while I was gone? Nick is being unfathomably incompetent; there are only 12 episodes this season... at this point, the question is how many _won't_ leak.

Also, _damn_ Toph aged well, compared to the other two.




Gunners said:


> That being said is it premature for me to say that Amon makes Ozai look like a pup? I mean with Ozai you never got the impression that he'd jump out of the shadow to whoop your ass but with Amon, you just don't know when he will show up.



Yes, way too premature. Amon isn't even advocating the murder of anyone, let alone entire races of people (and then attempting to personally carry out the threat).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2012)

No, really: Koi and SS7, update me on how the fandom's reacted to this because tumblr is mostly people complaining about spoilers and I want to know the fallout from this; I'm really anticipating delicious agony and I's dying to hear about it.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

Think near Zutara-level meltdowns and slutshaming all around.  I'm at work at the moment but I'll put some quotes up later tonighy.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

Can someone sent me ep 4?

How does adult (in the 20) katara look like?


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> It was the same when the Makorra kiss appeared. I heard there's also a fanart of Bolin consoling Korra. Avatar fans are swift workers.
> 
> [sp=Asami hair flip][/sp]



*# S K A N K A L E R T*
Jk i love asami already


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2012)

Disregard that I suck cocks.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry, that's apparently fake.

Got carried away.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn it.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

can someone give me ep 4 or pics of old gaang+katara?


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

You must tell me what you thought was real


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Avatar Korra said:


> can someone give me ep 4 or pics of old gaang+katara?





Don't know if the link still works. Give it a shot.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> You must tell me what you thought was real



A fake link for Episode 5.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I have now watched episode four in its entirety, but I shall post my thoughts about it in the other thread.

Instead, here are two very humorous pieces of artwork that I found on _DeviantArt_ (warning: they are both large images):
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2012)

Avatar Korra said:


> can someone give me ep 4 or pics of old gaang+katara?



I think these are from episode 4. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

Is mako cheating on korra!!!!

Korra has bigger boobs for crying out loud.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2012)

So... we have a Korra and an Avatar Korra.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

Is that a problem?


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

What about Koirra


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> So... we have a Korra and an Avatar Korra.



 Name change a few days ago. Now I'm Korra.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2012)

damn i can't successfully download the links klue posted .


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

I can?t either


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2012)

Try this?

Nope, not out in public.

This one's legit, I promise.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2012)

Koi said:


> What about Koirra



A Koirra's a Koirra.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2012)

can you please pm that link first tsurgi? would be much appreciated.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

me too please!


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Try this?
> 
> Nope, not out in public.
> 
> This one's legit, I promise.



Sure it is.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, PM please. Thanks ... if that's episode 5.

We have lots of guests.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Rasendori (Apr 26, 2012)

Word, if it's episode 5 I want in por favor.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2012)

It's not Episode 5, just an alternate link for 4.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, nvm then. I already have all the mediafire links anyway.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh my god the number of shippers on tumblr who are all 'I JUST FEEL SO HORRIBLE AND DEPRESSED AND CANNOT FUNCTION PROPERLY' is kind of hilarious.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

This is really funny


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2012)

Dumb thought

A forum avatar of Korra would be an "Avatar Korra avatar"


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 26, 2012)

KOI. NAMECHANGE. NOW.

I thoroughly enjoyed that episode, though it was extremely premature. I typically hate leaks, but then I saw that screenshot of [sp]Asami and Mako in the carriage [/sp]and nearly wanted to flip a table because I couldn't avoid that screenshot. I really wanted to wait till Saturday to watch it. Sigh. Nickelodeon needs to get its shit together. It wasn't nearly as bad during ATLA. As far as I know, anyway.

[sp=reactions]I'm not sure how I feel about the Masami hookup execution. Yes, I'm a Makorra shipper and I'm willing to bend over for Makorramilin, but they got together and intimate way too quickly. It felt rushed, honestly. Mako's initial reactions were hilarious though. Just. Abso-fucking-lutely adorable. I'm really hoping Asami plays a bigger role than just fodder for the pairing wars and a plot device to make sure the Fire Ferrets get to the championships. I really hope she is an excellent fighter despite being a non-bender. Sokka was super bamf, and I'm inadvertently putting that weight on her character.

I wish I could say that I ship Korrami as well, but Asami only said one line to her, and considering how stressed Korra was plus her reaction to seeing Mako _with_ her, they, predictably, haven't started on the right foot. But I wanna see Korra have a girl friend since so far, the fabulous duo is all she has (not counting the most hyperactive children I've seen in ages). I have faith in Bryke to not cast her aside for such lame roles, but unless she does more than just provide financial-backing and eye-candy for Mako, she'll end up being a lame duck character. (I'm really trying not to be biased here - work with me here.)

Also, I love the irony of how things for Mako are going so well because he now has a hot, rich girlfriend while Korra is freaking the fuck out because Amon is some serious terrifyingly-creepy-you-just-shat-yourself-twice villain, and yet he's more concerned about the tournament than the potential holocaust of benders everywhere. (ALSOIFUCKINGHATEYOUPEOPLEWHOWRITEAMONRAPINGKORRAFANFICWHATTHEFUCKISYOURPROBLEM.) Hiroshi's bruntness "So I hear you're dirt poor," was priceless. I am curious to how Masami is gonna work out. Are they gonna have the stereotypical "you don't understand how hard it was for me and my brother growing up. You've had everything given to you because of your father's success. I stole from people like you. Do you even understand the fear of wanting, NEEDING, something but there was no way to get it?" argument that's prevalent in "rich A finds poor B and supports B while also falling in love with each other" romances? Time can only tell. 

I kinda wanted the scarf to be his mother's, but I'll take father's. I didn't like his gelled up hair though. That was too much for me.

And LOL "I feel safe with you." ...What were you afraid of in the first place??
...I need to stop. Not hating on Asami. Just...I don't like how there was no real pacing to her involvement. She practically hit ME with her bike. Was that really the best way to interject her, Bryke? The only way you could get her to sponsor the Ferrets? Sure you didn't want to have her skydive and break Mako's back while you're at it?

Okay, I'm done. I'm being ridiculous. Bryke is just sick, pandering to and trolling us all by putting romance within the first arc.

Bolin was pretty fucking adorbz in this episode. Didn't realize just how hard he was crushing. I had only thought of them as bros up to this point, but Bolin wants to catch the eye of his closest fan. You're such a puppy, I wanna take you home and pet you, Bo.

I dislike Tarrlok. He's an ass. And of course we play on Korra's "I never back down from a challenge" attitude. He deserved every single Ikki comment and more. And Korra, why do you sleep with EVERYTHING ON, INCLUDING YOUR SNOWBOOTS? Just plain silly.

Amon creeps me the fuck out. Which is good in a villain. The Equalist movement is very logical; at the same time, mutual oppression is never the way to go. Aang and Zuko worked hard to be fair to everyone of every nation, benders and non-benders alike. If any of you guys went onto the interactive tour of Republic City, they mention this. Just because the triads were terrible doesn't mean every bender is naturally ill-natured. And facepalm at Korra's challenge. But she has to learn somewhere.

WHERE ARE MY SUKKI BABIES AND MAIKO BABIES? SHOW ME THEMMMMM. And I REALLY wanna know who Toph's baby daddy was. It's also ironic that _she _created the police force. And AAAAAAAAANG. I MISS YOU SO MUCH. ;_;

[/sp]
I'm not touching those spoilers about Amon, regardless of what was seen in episode 4.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2012)

I know that feel.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 26, 2012)

Koi said:


> Oh my god the number of shippers on tumblr who are all 'I JUST FEEL SO HORRIBLE AND DEPRESSED AND CANNOT FUNCTION PROPERLY' is kind of hilarious.



Pshaw, such weaklings. I've already come up with 3 new fanart to fuel my shipping. Canonized or not, my Makorra fire will not be put down. Besides, so many of my major pairings have had better fanfiction and art than the canonical material they appeared in. Fandom does not stop when canon tells it to.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

You came out of the blue


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Nickelodeon needs to get its shit together. It wasn't nearly as bad during ATLA. As far as I know, anyway.



We have a long way to go before gets as bad as it was during A:tLA. I guess you weren't around for the UK Nick disaster?


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

What happened


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2012)

During Book 3, a lot of bad things happened:

Banishedprince, i believe, ripped episodes directly off the Nick website. Or was that book 2?

301 aired in Canada 3 hours before it aired in the US. This seems miniscule... except we waited 10 goddamn months for that episode and felt cheated by having it air there first.

310 and 311 aired in the Netherlands early. That is ok because the Netherlands is the greatest place on Earth.

312 and 313 randomly aired in Canada in Dec 2007 and January 2008... they didn't air in the US until July.

314 and 315 debuted on fucking DVD in May 2008, before we even knew when they would air on TV.

Unless, of course, you were heavy into the fandom. In that case, they debuted in April 2008, via a guy at Blockbuster who ripped an advanced copy.


But the worst was when 306-309 aired in UK Nick during a week-long promotional ploy. UK Nick aired a new Avatar episode every day for a week. And so, while the US was still on 305... 306, 307, 308, and 309 were out there, in English, for everyone to watch. Those of us who wanted to avoid these ended up having to isolate ourselves from the fandom for a whole fucking month. Disgraceful.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 26, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> We have a long way to go before gets as bad as it was during A:tLA. I guess you weren't around for the UK Nick disaster?


Well, admittedly when ATLA first premiered, I followed for a few episodes right before Toph entered, I think, but then that's about the time I gave up television outside of the Saturday Toonami and Adult Swim blocks. So I didn't watch the series in its entirety until 2 years ago after I saw a few episodes from the Fire season marathon they had summer 2009.

What happened?

That's fucking retarded. That airing schedule is doubly retarded. If I'm watching a series, I expect a season to air consistently and consecutively every week, not wait for god knows how long. I'm gonna kill something if they pull that shit again.

In fact, [sp]I heard that this was the last episode for a while[/sp] which if that's the case, I really am gonna kill something.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Jove explains how fucked up the book 3 airings were about once a month.
Tell us about the beach next :3c


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> In fact, [sp]I heard that this was the last episode for a while[/sp] which if that's the case, I really am gonna kill something.



Not sure if we'll see 12 consecutive weeks of new Korra episodes, but I doubt they would take a break after just four episodes.

TV.com, list episode 5 and 6 with release dates of May 5th and 12th. Hopefully, it holds up.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

i live in the Netherlands and we had ep 3 on tv


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Jove explains how fucked up the book 3 airings were about once a month.
> Tell us about the beach next :3c



Well hey...they were.

Thanks for reminding me of Banishedprince, Jove. I actually looked up her short time on this forum as a result. Started reading through a few pages for nostalgia. We used to have quite a few regulars.

Where's Stallyn808 and Piekage?


----------



## Piekage (Apr 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well hey...they were.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of Banishedprince, Jove. I actually looked up her short time on this forum as a result. Started reading through a few pages for nostalgia. We used to have quite a few regulars.
> 
> Where's Stallyn808 and Piekage?



Lurking in the shadows of the internet. 

Finally had a chance to watch Korra, and my god it's glorious.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Piekage said:


> Lurking in the shadows of the internet.
> 
> Finally had a chance to watch Korra, and my god it's glorious.



Who is your favorite character? :33


----------



## Piekage (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Who is your favorite character? :33


Hard to say at the moment, but I'm liking them all so far.:33


----------



## Burke (Apr 27, 2012)

wb pie


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2012)

The leaked episode is really good. I'm not spoiling anything, but I think Amon is connected to the Gaang.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2012)

On the subject of spoiling, although it has already happened a bit, and my well-established hatred of spoiler-tagging, this is a textbook case of when spoiler tags need to be used. You gotta use them until 11:30 AM EST Saturday.

I did really like this episode, especially the Tarrlok-Korra plot, which I thought was extremely well handled.

I also cannot stress enough how amazing the bending is animated and how the fight scenes are constructed. The _speed_ is astounding. Tarrlok and Korra's blitzkrieg was so fast and crisp. Korra in particular is a great animated character because she's so unpredictable. Aang usually fought one element at a time; Korra switches elements out of the blue. It's great..

So, spoiler stuff:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did think the Mako-Asami romance subplot was a bit awkward. The scene where they meet was perfect. The class "cute meet" scenario, and it was great. Excellent acting, too. The dinner scene was pretty well done, and the factory scene was fantastic...

The taxi cab scene was really awkward. It wasn't rushed, because that word is balderdash. If I can use academic language... it "failed to meet the objective correlative of the episode."

Basically, what we saw exceeded what we knew and what we were shown. Asami seemed way too invested, and the "safe with you" line was really cringeworthy. It was a line that did not match the sophistication of the rest of the episode.



I thought that the Waterbending was interesting. They froze people quickly and without any hesitation. That scene fascinates me; the animation is just breathtaking.


One last bit of criticism... I'm a bit confused by how the episodes end. Looking back at the first series, most episodes ended with a reveal, or a particular closing show and musical cue. The first two episodes of Korra followed this pattern: Amon's reveal and the Mako/Korra staredown. The last two episodes have had fairly abrupt endings and a odd lack of cohesion in the music and scene beats.


Last note: David Faustino has been great and I don't even think of him anymore when I hear Mako.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2012)

Piekage?! I remember you! Wow! Welcome back! Glad you like Korra. 

*@ the shipping stuff:*

Oh my. I just don't get why its so friggin' important to people to make them feel that way, or react that way.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 27, 2012)

She IS a fitting model.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Funny.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 27, 2012)

Man I just have to say the Gaang aside from Aang aged terribly. Toph looks really boyish now.
Sokka.......what did they do to you.

After all these leaks I'm really considering buying a season pass on zune now. You know what......yeah I'm definitely buying one. gotta support


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 27, 2012)

Its settled Amon's real identity has been revealed.  The person who undeniably hates benders more than anyone.  He is also a leftover from the original



You know its true


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

I just noticed something. Nickoledeon is spelled wrong in the thread title.



Superstarseven said:


> Funny.


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I just noticed something. Nickoledeon is spelled wrong in the thread title.



i'm pretty sure that's the correct spelling...


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope. It's spelled with an o, not an a.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> On the subject of spoiling, although it has already happened a bit, and my well-established hatred of spoiler-tagging, this is a textbook case of when spoiler tags need to be used. You gotta use them until 11:30 AM EST Saturday.
> 
> I did really like this episode, especially the Tarrlok-Korra plot, which I thought was extremely well handled.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to agree on the cab scene. If this wasn't a PG show, I'd half expect her to suck his dick right there and then. Not to say girls like that don't exist, but hot damn maybe seeing some guy like Mako instantly get this chicks attention no strings attached because he is an athlete feels...actually makes sense


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Funny.



Is that an actual screenshot, or a digitally-edited image?



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Its settled Amon's real identity has been revealed.  The person who undeniably hates benders more than anyone.  He is also a leftover from the original



I seriously doubt that Amon is the cabbage merchant, as the merchant was already elderly in the first series, and this new series is set seventy years after that series.

However, the creators have stated that the cabbage merchant shall have a legacy of some form in this series, so I am certain that he shall be mentioned in some way, although wonder what that legacy may be?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Joke theories taken seriously becomes funny no longer ^


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that an actual screenshot, or a digitally-edited image?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how you deal with knock knock jokes.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I just noticed something. Nickoledeon is spelled wrong in the thread title.



 its nickelodeon dude.  Trust me I know my hometown made them a long long time ago so we are all taught its history

@ddj I am waiting for your evidence other than he is old.  Bummi was over a 110 in the original and I assume the quality of healthcare would be better after 70 years so a 120 year old cabbage vendor who hit the gym, learned martial arts, and energy bending is still plausible.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 27, 2012)

Just a random thought:

Asami Sato is rich and yet she rides a moped....


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that an actual screenshot, or a digitally-edited image?



It's fanart.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 27, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Just a random thought:
> 
> Asami Sato is rich and yet she rides a moped....


She's a racer, and they probably don't have commercial motorbikes just yet.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 27, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> She's a racer, and they probably don't have commercial motorbikes just yet.



The Chi-Blockers have motorcycles...i just find it kinda odd that the daughter of Avatar's Henry Ford drives a moped around


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Would'nt have been as fun if Mako was hit with her chauffeured limousine.

As Jove said, it was a classic Meet-cute situation.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 27, 2012)

Perhaps she just enjoys driving  a moped and has nothing to do with the affordability of the vehicle.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

The Big G said:


> The Chi-Blockers have motorcycles...i just find it kinda odd that the daughter of Avatar's Henry Ford drives a moped around


Maybe it is more convenient to ride around on a moped than a motorcycle.


----------



## Burke (Apr 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Nope. It's spelled with an o, not an a.



youmustbenewhere.jpg
but seriously, the veterans here know its incorrect, so is the word "discusion". These were errors by the great dimezanime, the lion turtle of the avatar thread. And no matter how many times Jove makes a new thread, we all agree that the name stays the way it is. Its what makes us who we are. 



Wuzzman said:


> Joke theories taken seriously becomes funny no longer ^



Meet DDJ.



The Big G said:


> Just a random thought:
> 
> Asami Sato is rich and yet she rides a moped....



Shes probably owns every vehicle available, she just likes to scoot scoot around on her moped.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 27, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Perhaps she just enjoys driving  a moped and has nothing to do with the affordability of the vehicle.



I think the vespa was a FLCL reference more than anything


----------



## Burke (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone think it is still at all possible for a person to gain bending ability from spiritual connections to the elements representative animals?
Like oma and shu. They did it, but can others still do it?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I think the vespa was a FLCL reference more than anything



Sure, it could definitely be one. It also works chronologically since motor scooters were around in that time period. Plus it gives Asami a nice sense of style. Hot chicks riding scooters=Pretty cool.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have another theory, and since 100% of my theories have been wrong so far, I'm pretty confident about this one.

...and since it deals with tomorrows episode, spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that during the incident dealing with this "Yakhon" guy (which is what I'm assuming that flashback was about), Toph dies somehow, and Lin, who would have been around ten at the time, blames Aang for letting it happen.  Whether because he showed Yakhon mercy, or wasn't able to stop him.
("Avatar Aang and your mother were freinds."
"That's ancient history!")
Which is why she has such a chip on her shoulder.
("What is the Avatar doing in my city?"
"You haven't done _anything_ to deserve this!")




Probably just as acurate as my other theories, so take it as you will.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you guys taken this test before?



I'm a fire sign, but I'm more attracted to the elements water and air, though water for superficial reasons and air because I love the idea of flight. And here I am, an Airbender.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Seeing Aang as an adult makes me realise how pathetic Ozai looked calling a 12 year old boy weak. As an adult he'd probably whip his ass with airbending alone.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Seeing Aang as an adult makes me realise how pathetic Ozai looked calling a 12 year old boy weak. As an adult he'd probably whip his ass with airbending alone.



Probably.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 27, 2012)

I miss Aang so much right now. I love Korra and her Krew, but I just miss Aang.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Have you guys taken this test before?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fire sign, but I'm more attracted to the elements water and air, though water for superficial reasons and air because I love the idea of flight. And here I am, an Airbender.


I'm a water bender 
I prefer air though but water is my second favorite.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Have you guys taken this test before?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fire sign, but I'm more attracted to the elements water and air, though water for superficial reasons and air because I love the idea of flight. And here I am, an Airbender.



My sister called me an earth bender, hence i'm a earth bender with 30% fire.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Seeing Aang as an adult makes me realise how pathetic Ozai looked calling a 12 year old boy weak. As an adult he'd probably whip his ass with airbending alone.



The only bender Aangs superior was Azula. Everyone else...dear god you wanna to fight the guy who sinks your battleships with a stick? I'll get the stretcher >


----------



## Wan (Apr 27, 2012)

Aang never sank battleships, unless you count the time he merged with La.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 27, 2012)

[sp=Girl, look at that body]
[/sp]
[sp=Girl, look at that body]
[/sp]
[sp=I work out!]
[/sp]


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 27, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Have you guys taken this test before?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fire sign, but I'm more attracted to the elements water and air, though water for superficial reasons and air because I love the idea of flight. And here I am, an Airbender.



Haha got fire bender and am also a fire sign. Would've preferred Earth though.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 27, 2012)

OK, a bit more on the spoilery front.  No completely off base predictions this time, just something I only realized while re-watching the leaked 4th episode.



*Spoiler*: __ 



When Korra gets knocked out and we get the brief flashback, that isn't just Korra remembering events of her past life, but something a little more.  Think about it, the first time Aang ever spoke to Roku was in Roku's temple on crescent Island.  Where was Korra when she got knocked out? In Aangs temple.  So it's more than just her getting a flash to her past life, that was Aang actively trying to communicate with her.  

Of course know she (and we) just have to figure out what the hell it all means and why Aang felt that those specific images were so important to show her.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> OK, a bit more on the spoilery front.  No completely off base predictions this time, just something I only realized while re-watching the leaked 4th episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, that had me curious as well.  Perhaps conflict Aang was a bit responsible for what happened to Amon though that seems a bit unlikely.  I think that we'll get more flashbacks of the conflict and that Aang will be trying to show how one should deal with the conflict or rather perhaps how not to.


----------



## Ace (Apr 27, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> [sp=Girl, look at that body]
> [/sp]
> [sp=Girl, look at that body]
> [/sp]
> ...



Bolin's fan art looks sexier. pek


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 27, 2012)

I heard the game in Nick implied Zuko might still be alive.. This true?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Implied? It's said outright.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 27, 2012)

If you explore through the interactive tour on Nick's Korra site, you'll read that Zuko has already retired from being the Fire Lord and he just travels as an ambassador of peace.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice, I didn't play the game so I wasn't sure if I was being deceived.


----------



## Burke (Apr 27, 2012)

Amon cannot be as old as yall are speculating


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Amon's a bit too spry and nimble for 70 year old man.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Perhaps Koh did something to his body to make him like that?


----------



## Burke (Apr 27, 2012)

KOH DOESNT HELP


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't know, haven't seen the episodes involving him.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2012)

found stream of episode four. yay!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Amon's a bit too spry and nimble for 70 year old man.



What of the 112 year old Bumi, then?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 27, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> What of the 112 year old Bumi, then?



So are you with me on Amon = cabbage cart guy


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2012)

Kyoshi lived to be 100+ too, so age isn't exactly a factor unless you're Azulon, I guess.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> OK, a bit more on the spoilery front.  No completely off base predictions this time, just something I only realized while re-watching the leaked 4th episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I never thought about that, and never would have if you never made this post.

I certainly hope that was the case. I want more Aang! :33


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So are you with me on Amon = cabbage cart guy



I'm growing to like this theory.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually, I would say Amon = cabbage merchant's son. Considering he said that he was young when his parents died.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally got a chance to watch episode 4. I see what Ms. Jove meant about the, "I feel so safe with you." thing. It felt really out of place. But still a decent story. 

lol interesting to see that Amon's story is connected to whatever happened when the Gang grew up. i think a meeting with the other avatars is in order


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Actually, I would say Amon = cabbage merchant's son. Considering he said that he was young when his parents died.



Couldn't it have been the cabbage merchant's parents that were killed?


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 27, 2012)

Again, he was young when his parents died. I'd say the son. Besides, Bryke said that the cabbage merchant is gone, but there is something of him that is left in Korra.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> Bryke said that the cabbage merchant is gone, but there is something of him that is left in Korra.



The cabbage man that loved cabbages is gone, all that is left of him is a man that hates benders and the Avatar.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2012)

Broke all sorts of ethics and played the episode for the club I run; the kids were mesmerized. I also have to say that watching the episode for a second time, in that environment, I actually rescind some of my criticisms of the pacing/plotting. Still think Asami's one line is really awkward.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 27, 2012)

Those theories.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2012)

No I agree with Asami's line too.  I mean, I love her otherwise (I ship everything COME AT ME BROS) but that line just seemed really.. unwarranted?  I don't know.  It was just strange.  But really, I think she's an interesting character so far.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So are you with me on Amon = cabbage cart guy


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2012)

God, that gif is the worst thing. D:


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Broke all sorts of ethics and played the episode for the club I run; the kids were mesmerized. I also have to say that watching the episode for a second time, in that environment, I actually rescind some of my criticisms of the pacing/plotting. Still think Asami's one line is really awkward.



How old are the kids?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I think the vespa was a FLCL reference more than anything


Haven't seen four yet, did they call it a Buzzard Wasp or something?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Haven't seen four yet, did they call it a Buzzard Wasp or something?



It's clearly a motor scooter but she calls it a moped.
Perhaps it was at some point during the scripting but then it was decided not to change the line afterwards.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

To be honest I don't have a problem with Asami's line the same way that women will say things to feed women's egos ''You have such beautiful eyes'' ''You're the only girl I think about'' yada yada is the same way they can say things to feed a Man's ego. 

She more than likely said what she said because she feels that that is what's appropriate in a relationship as opposed to genuinely meaning it.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 28, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks her line is suppose to be awkward? 

still thinks she's an equalist sympathiser


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

If she was an equalist sympathiser she wouldn't be a huge pro-bending fan. That being said her interest in Mako, the equalist movement, her wealth and Korra interest in Mako could make things messy.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm betting all my money on Amon is Lee, that lil' boy Zuko once met. 



blue♥ said:


> Again, he was young when his parents died. I'd say the son. Besides, Bryke said that the cabbage merchant is gone, but there is something of him that is left in Korra.


I call the hobo.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't get the  fuss about Asami. She seems fun.



Gunners said:


> If she was an equalist sympathiser she wouldn't be a huge pro-bending fan. That being said her interest in Mako, the equalist movement, her wealth and Korra interest in Mako could make things messy.



Yay, teen drama.

I'll grab popcorn.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

emROARS said:


> Am I the only one that thinks her line is suppose to be awkward?
> 
> still thinks she's an Equalist sympathizer



This is someone on Yahoo asking what it means when a girl says she "feels safe" with you


Of course the braggart had to follow it up by saying that any girl who has ever said that to him-he has had sex with.

Another person asking what it means - 

I mean was the line itself awkward or was the way Asami said it awkward?
I'm just asking because apparently women _do_ say it all the time. Perhaps it was too mawkish for people. I wonder if they'll be gushing over each other more after this episode.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 28, 2012)

Asami seems pretty decent so far, but yeah that one line didn't really seem right.

Lol at all the Mako=Zuko comparisons.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> How old are the kids?



15-17. Freshman, Sophomores, and Juniors. Actually, there might be a couple seniors...


----------



## emROARS (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually Bolin and Korra are 17 while Mako is 19/20.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Em, Jove was talking about the kids he showed the Korra episode to...


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 28, 2012)

The line was awkward because it just seems so premature to say that when, to us, it looks like they've only been dating for 3-4 days. Possibly the delivery as well.

[sp=Asami Speculation]One of my friends doesn't think Asami is meant to be a real member of the Krew, that she's really an Equalist in disguise, which is why she pretty much rammed herself into Mako's (and the Ferrets') life. I joked around and said that she's totally Amon, since there is the chance that Amon is lying to everyone about his face being burned off and the mask could just be there to protect his identity.

I'm kinda hoping that's not the case, because I want Korrami besties and I don't want Mako to get hurt.[/sp]


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I mean was the line itself awkward or was the way Asami said it awkward?
> I'm just asking because apparently women _do_ say it all the time. Perhaps it was too mawkish for people. I wonder if they'll be gushing over each other more after this episode.



It was definitely awkward since there's no back story to her feeling unsafe to begin with. I guess we're supposed to get the impression that: a. Republic Cities' political instability is bothering a lot of people b. she sympathizes with benders?

Personally, I think the presentation of this episode was very formulaic. Korra and Mako were seemingly embraced by people who adore them. Tarlock's intentions were clearly self serving. Perhaps we will see Asami's true intentions later or something? 

I really don't think she was inserted into the plot just to serve as a competing love interest.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 28, 2012)

She's the Ferrets' Suga Momma. 

I'd say it was formulaic more in the sense that Korra has hit an all-time low and is now afraid while Mako has quite possibly never been so happy because he now has a (rich!) girlfriend and he doesn't have to worry about money for the tournament.

I'm still reserving judgment on Asami until we see more of her as a character, not just as the beautiful rich girlfriend.

And Tarrlok's an ass. I hate manipulative types, especially of the politician-kind.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> The line was awkward because it just seems so premature to say that when, to us, it looks like they've only been dating for 3-4 days. Possibly the delivery as well.



Well there was about a week that they spent together that we didn't see.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 28, 2012)

To me, even a week is not enough time to justify that line. Like, she showed no signs of her life being scary, unstable, or threatened.

I'll reserve any other judgment until later episodes.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2012)

Watching the ep now on TV : D


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2012)

lol, Tarlok smells like a girl


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2012)

A rich girl wetting her pants over an athlete? sounds about right. Give him a guitar and the panties will be off at all time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

Bitch is evil iam calling it


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2012)

Her dad is Henry Ford o.o


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Bitch is evil iam calling it



Hopefully you are proven wrong. :/


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Bitch is evil iam calling it



I doubt it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully you are proven wrong. :/



I know a honey trap when I see one.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2012)

Huh, Aang's statue at night looks green like the patina'd Statue of Liberty.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I know a honey trap when I see one.



Perhaps the show is just playing with the cliche/trope.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> A rich girl wetting her pants over an athlete? sounds about right. Give him a guitar and the panties will be off at all time.



What stereotype/trope is this again?


----------



## ElementX (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, Asami seems suspicious because she _is _ suspicious. 

A hot, kind hearted and extremely rich girl shows up just to make Mako's dreams come true? No, not buying it. There's a reason that the writers would introduce a character like her, besides just to make Korra jealous. 

Yeah, I'm guessing she's with the Equalists.

On a different note, the fact that Amon seems to be connected to the Gaang somehow supports my Bumi theory.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

ElementX said:


> Yeah, Asami seems suspicious because she _is _ suspicious.
> 
> A hot, kind hearted and extremely rich girl shows up just to make Mako's dreams come true? No, not buying it. There's a reason that the writers would introduce a character like her, besides just to make Korra jealous.
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing she's with the Equalists.l.


The faact they based her off of lust is a good indicator as well


----------



## Afalstein (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I know a honey trap when I see one.



It's definitely a possibility.  Given Avatar's fondness for love triangles, though, I think she's a perfectly good kid, just unwarranted competition.  Certainly she doesn't have any overt reason to hate benders--her family is wealthy, her father is alive (though her mother...) and her father is even willing to sponsor a pro-bending match.  These could all be red herrings, I admit, but the fact that her accident seemed truly accidental (Mako DID come out suddenly from behind the trolley) and that Mako is relatively unimportant to Amon's plan, I think Asami's a legitimate girl.  It'd make things simpler for pairings if she was evil, but I don't think that's going to happen.

Mr. Sato is more likely Amon--industrialists are always evil--but I'm still inclined to go with Amon being another of Aang's children.  That flashback Korra received looked like something from Tenzin's childhood.  Although I'm also now curious about this evil guy they mentioned at the council meeting...


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The faact they based her off of lust is a good indicator as well



Bryan came up with her design before he started getting into FMA


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

Afalstein said:


> and that Mako is relatively unimportant to Amon's plan,



If she is hanging around the fire ferrets shes in the best position to spy on Korra


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> If she is hanging around the fire ferrets shes in the best position to spy on Korra



That's true enough. :/


----------



## Afalstein (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> If she is hanging around the fire ferrets shes in the best position to spy on Korra



Meh.  Most of Korra's interaction with the Fire Ferrets is either at the gym or in the arena, both of which are fairly public places.  Wouldn't need much of a spy for that.  Also it's highly unlikely Mako would take Asami anywhere he was going with Korra, or vice versa.  

I mean, I can see the logic behind having a spy in the Fire Ferrets to spy on Korra, I just don't think it's really the best position.  If they'd been talking about Korra on their dates it'd be one thing, but they didn't even mention her.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> I mean, I can see the logic behind having a spy in the Fire Ferrets to spy on Korra, I just don't think it's really the best position.



Better to have something than nothing.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2012)

Afalstein said:


> It's definitely a possibility.  Given Avatar's fondness for love triangles, though, I think she's a perfectly good kid, just unwarranted competition.  Certainly she doesn't have any overt reason to hate benders--her family is wealthy, her father is alive (though her mother...) and her father is even willing to sponsor a pro-bending match.  These could all be red herrings, I admit, but the fact that her accident seemed truly accidental (Mako DID come out suddenly from behind the trolley) and that Mako is relatively unimportant to Amon's plan, I think Asami's a legitimate girl.  It'd make things simpler for pairings if she was evil, but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Mr. Sato is more likely Amon--industrialists are always evil--but I'm still inclined to go with Amon being another of Aang's children.  That flashback Korra received looked like something from Tenzin's childhood.  Although I'm also now curious about this evil guy they mentioned at the council meeting...



This is how I feel about Asami too.  I think she's legitimately a nice girl, if overly privileged because of her background.  But that too is understandable-- her father came from nothing and probably wanted to give his daughter the life he never had.  I don't think Sato's Amon, though.  But I do think he's probably faced some threats from both equalists and bending gangs alike.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2012)

Hmm now i'm inclined to think that there's nothing wrong with asami. she's just a normal girl. which still adds to the story because of the whole bender situation. a bender loses a potential relationship with another bender because the later likes a normal girl. that's really interesting.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> a bender loses a potential relationship with another bender because the later likes a normal girl. that's really interesting.



I wouldn't mind that happening.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 28, 2012)

i think asami is innocent and I would even dare to say she will somehow save korra and the krew in a future episode.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

Afalstein said:


> Meh.  Most of Korra's interaction with the Fire Ferrets is either at the gym or in the arena, both of which are fairly public places.  Wouldn't need much of a spy for that.  Also it's highly unlikely Mako would take Asami anywhere he was going with Korra, or vice versa.
> 
> I mean, I can see the logic behind having a spy in the Fire Ferrets to spy on Korra, I just don't think it's really the best position.  If they'd been talking about Korra on their dates it'd be one thing, but they didn't even mention her.



Korra is ether with The Fire Ferrets or with Tenzin  and  his brood, the former is allot easier to infiltrate


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 28, 2012)

According to her wiki page, Asami has trained under the best defense martial arts money can buy, so I think she'll become an asset to the Krew as a non-bender, if she really is as innocent as I'd hope her to be.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

New Korra subforum.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> New Korra subforum.





Sweet!


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG Tahno is so ICKY.

Episode 5 preview


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2012)

btw i never did say i was surprised by mako's portrayal. i thought he would be cast as the "sasuke type" through out the entire thing...the cool guy who never falls for a girl.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree that it does seem suspicious that Asami and her father were too nice to Mako and the other Fire Ferrets, but currently there is too little evidence against them. I highly doubt at this moment that Asami or Hiroshi shall betray the heroes to the equalists, unless they are supremely skilled at deception.

Also, with Amon and his followers preaching hatred toward benders, shall any non-benders attempt to counter them by saying that not all benders are evil? For example, Pema is married to a bender and has three bender children, and Asami is a fan of pro-bending and friend to a bender, so might they use their experience with benders as evidence that most benders are decent people, as are most non-benders? I would very much like to see that.



President Goobang said:


> btw i never did say i was surprised by mako's portrayal. i thought he would be cast as the "sasuke type" through out the entire thing...the cool guy who never falls for a girl.



Yes, that was my presumption, as well, and while I still would prefer him to remain that way, I certainly do not dislike his display of attraction toward Asami.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2012)

Dude, I don't know where the fuck that subforum came from but I had nothing to do with it and I'm not leaving this thread.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2012)

Better than jumping between two different threads about the same show where one has to keep up with various discussions at once.

/bails


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2012)

That's your choice. 

It'll truly suck if Reznor making a subsection on a whim leads to me being unable to discuss the show here.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2012)

I lack the self control to actually leave. 

I'll just juggle three places now.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll post here and in the new section.

/post whore


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not move this discussion thread to the subsection?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 29, 2012)

Inrease post count 3x


----------



## Burke (Apr 29, 2012)

Woah, cmon jove, you own the damn section, you know


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 29, 2012)

I love it when Makorrians show that they really do have brains and use them. The debates about character judgment make the Asami hate look silly.



Read the comments.

I giggled upon reading:


> if he blew up in her face the next time for missing practice, I’m going to cut him.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

> if he blew up in her face the next time for missing practice, I’m going to cut him.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 29, 2012)

The lyrics at the bottom hit me hard.



Sorry if I'm turning this into my personal fanclub for all things Korra-related. I just have so many strong feels.


EDIT: Okay, I laughed. Because this is so true.



And I'm done. For tonight


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 29, 2012)

Just something that just slipped by me the first time



He's still bothered by it, though he is remarkably good at dealing with his problems.

Korra being confronted with her fears and insecurities until she reached her breaking point just made me , poor girl.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Why not move this discussion thread to the subsection?







St. Burke said:


> Woah, cmon jove, you own the damn section, you know



Apparently not.



blue♥ said:


> I love it when Makorrians show that they really do have brains and use them. The debates about character judgment make the Asami hate look silly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God dammit. Do they understand the notion of omniscient narration? We know exactly why Korra is upset and what they should do to help her. They have no idea, mainly because _Korra isn't even there_. Jesus fuck, judging characters based on audience knowledge is...

Hmmm... I was going to say kid's stuff but Makorrians are largely kids, aren't they?



PS: Or ignoring the plot itself, since the date is at a totally different time than Korra's confrontation with Amon, a confrontation she specifically requested to do alone.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2012)

Honestly, it's cool that Rezzy gave Avatar a subsection, but I don't know if it was necessary : /.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 29, 2012)

Darn hail storm killed my internet for a day.

I wonder if Korra's flashback was Aang's memories awakening in Korra, or Amon implanting them in her?

I would think it would be the latter, since people usually don't have third person perspective of themselves in their memories. Although, for dramatic clarity, it may be necessary to portray personal memories in third person perspective. And it's been plenty done before.

If it was Amon implanting the memories in Korra, I guess it clears up how Amon's face (possibly) in the flashback was shown as if by another observer. 

Or it might even be Amon's father. 

I think it opens up a lot of possibilities if you can pass memories on through Chi-Blocking, or whatever the technique Amon uses. In a sense, a line of Anti-Avatars could be produced this way.

A family grudge could be passed down easily.

And so on.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2012)

i wonder if there will be romantic tension between asami and korra once the games begin in the next episode

*inner fangirl has awoken*


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> i wonder if there will be romantic tension between asami and korra once the games begin in the next episode
> 
> *inner fangirl has awoken*



I hope so.


----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2012)

WHAT IF.. TENZIN IS AMON?


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

I would squeal with glee.


----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2012)

They're never in the same place at the same time.  Just like Grover and Super Grover.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

It is pretty suspicious.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2012)

Koi said:


> They're never in the same place at the same time.  Just like Grover and Super Grover.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2012)

I think Koi's onto something you gaiz.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Koi is a pretty wise man.


----------



## Burke (Apr 30, 2012)

Koi im dissapoint that you havent posted in my fanart thread 


What Jove is trying to say is how can one mask contain all of that beard.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> What Jove is trying to say is how can one mask contain all of that beard.



Not an issue, beards can be easily hidden in a mask.  Trust me, I would know.


----------



## Burke (Apr 30, 2012)

I can just imagine amon removing his mask only to reveal its tenzin with his beard smushed upwards against his face.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Korra will certainly be mind!fucked.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Korra will certainly be mind!fucked.



Not to mention the audience.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2012)

Just came back from ACen. I was definitely not disappointed with the amount of Avatar cosplay I saw there. There were around fifteen Korra's that I saw. Two bolin's and one really awesome Mako. There were also several Toph cosplayers, Aang's, and one or two Katara's. And my personal favorite was a very badass King Bumi by a black guy who was ripped to hell. 

And the amount of fanarts and posters in the booths were unreal.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh damn, Rezzy made a subforum. 

Win!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> Just came back from ACen. I was definitely not disappointed with the amount of Avatar cosplay I saw there. *There were around fifteen Korra's*.



Here's 6 of them


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Here's 6 of them



Haha yeah, I saw them at the Avatar photoshoot. That Zuko in the back was also really awesome. And there was this super epic blue spirit somewhere there as well.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 30, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Here's 6 of them



KORRABANG.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 30, 2012)

How likely is it that there shall be tension between Zuko and his daughter, as there was tension between practically every other member of the Fire Nation's royal family in the original series? Or did the internal strife end once Azula and Ozai were defeated and Zuko became the fire lord?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't believe that there would be too much tension between Zuko and his daughter, I'm sure that he'll be a much different parent than Ozai ever was.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 30, 2012)

He willingly stepped down and left her as the Fire Lord(Lady?), entrusting her with a nation, so I don't imagine there's tension between them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 30, 2012)

I really can't wait to see Zuko's daughter. Although I really want to see her as a teenager. I mean, can you imagine how hilarious Mai/Zuko's offspring would be as a teenager?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> Although I really want to see her as a teenager. I mean, can you imagine how hilarious Mai/Zuko's offspring would be as a teenager?



We might get a flashback when we see Zuko and her meet.


----------



## Wan (Apr 30, 2012)

Goobikazi said:


> He willingly stepped down and left her as the Fire Lord(Lady?), entrusting her with a nation, so I don't imagine there's tension between them.



Iroh didn't make a fuss when Ozai seized power, either.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really can't wait to see Zuko's daughter. Although I really want to see her as a teenager. I mean, can you imagine how hilarious Mai/Zuko's offspring would be as a teenager?



Why would their offspring be hilarious? Would such a child have both Zuko's internal turmoil and Mai's inability to properly express her emotions?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2012)

I imagine their daughter would be named Ursa, and have a personality akin to Ty Lee's.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Naming their daughter Ursa?  I'm sure that Zuko could come up with a better name.


----------



## Burke (Apr 30, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Here's 6 of them



There he is! Its that same giant black guy whos at every convention as a kyoshi warrior.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Naming their daughter Ursa?  I'm sure that Zuko could come up with a better name.


He seems like the kind of man who would name his daughter after  his long lost mother.


----------



## Koi (Apr 30, 2012)

Only if she was dead, though.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 30, 2012)

Oman said:


> Iroh didn't make a fuss when Ozai seized power, either.


He was grieving 

Though I wonder what Ozai would have done had Iroh not lost his son. Maybe a Fire Lord Iroh would have kept him in line and brought smiles, laughter, and tea to those royal family dinners!


----------



## Fourangers (May 1, 2012)




----------



## blue♥ (May 1, 2012)

-She turned out to be a cranky old bitch.
-I know, just like Mama taught her. /evilTophgrin


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Fourangers said:


>



Aww, that's an adorable picture.


----------



## Fourangers (May 1, 2012)

@blue: I will ignore these small details. 

@Eternal Goob: Glad you liked it!


----------



## Burke (May 1, 2012)

^ She needs to start making korra art. That was her last avatar piece as far as ive heard


----------



## The Big G (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Naming their daughter Ursa?  I'm sure that Zuko could come up with a better name.



I persuaded Tumblr to accept the name "Honor" as the name for Zuko's daughter


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 1, 2012)

How about Irah?


----------



## The Big G (May 1, 2012)

Episode synopsis for the upcoming episode:



> “Korra and her teammates struggle to work together after romantic rivalries shake their foundation.



Bryke will be trolling the shit out of fans this week hehehhe


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

This should be fun.


----------



## MunchKing (May 1, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Episode synopsis for the upcoming episode:
> 
> 
> 
> Bryke will be trolling the shit out of fans this week hehehhe



They're really laying it on thick.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Trolls gotta troll.


----------



## blue♥ (May 1, 2012)

Bryke just won't let up on the pairing wars, huh. Trolling at its finest in the cartoon industry.


----------



## The Big G (May 1, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Bryke just won't let up on the pairing wars, huh. Trolling at its finest in the cartoon industry.



If Bryke teamed up with Greg Weisman...dear god....


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 1, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Episode synopsis for the upcoming episode:
> 
> 
> 
> Bryke will be trolling the shit out of fans this week hehehhe



I've seen two official synopsis' floating around. There's this and then there's the more basic synopsis without and romantic mention.


----------



## ElementX (May 1, 2012)

ZOMG, Bolin likes Korra who likes Mako who likes Asami who likes him back but actually doesn't as she is a Equalist spy is disguise!!!


----------



## The Big G (May 1, 2012)

new teaser:
TV.com


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

AMAZING FANART OF ADULT GAANG

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Don't like Katara but the rest look good.


----------



## Darryl197 (May 1, 2012)

Got 'dat last post.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2012)

I find the pieces of artwork posted recently to be very awesome, but since I cannot give out +rep at the moment, I shall simply state here that I like those images very much.


----------



## MunchKing (May 2, 2012)

The Big G said:


> new teaser:
> TV.com



Korra is such a badass. Wow.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2012)

I hope that wasn't the end of the episode....


----------



## MunchKing (May 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I hope that wasn't the end of the episode....



Well, if I heard it correctly, it was the finale of the tournament, so odds are it's somewhere near the end.

Sounds like the brothers had a fight over girls.

Fandom is going to explode.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

It probably will be near the end. :/


----------



## Burke (May 2, 2012)

Nah, the finals will be against tahno, i just know it


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

Of course, that's when Amon will crash the tournament at the very end and take his bending away in episode 6.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Of course, that's when Amon will crash the tournament at the very end and take his bending away in episode 6.



I hope that he doesn't do that, want to see the tournament ending well.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

Everyone's guessing that he's gonna pop up right as they announce the winner, hence the episode's name.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I could live with that I suppose.


----------



## Lucrecia (May 2, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Sounds like the brothers had a fight over girls.



 This is so disappointing.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

They're stronger than any problem between them involving girls.
If the rift continued for a few episodes more, then it would indeed be disappointing.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

How can it be near the end? Tahno's team is the final opponent.


----------



## Koi (May 2, 2012)

I love how the fandom is overall concerned with things like AMON AND REPUBLIC CITY POLITICS AND BENDING WARS AND CHI-BLOCKING THEORIES and then Nick is all, 'SOOOOOOOOO.. do you guys like Makorra or Masami better? '


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> How can it be near the end? Tahno's team is the final opponent.



We're talking about the scene being the end of the episode which does seem to be pretty likely unless something has been said about Tahno's team being fought in this episode.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

Hmm I guess the preview didn't say that but I don't think that's the last bit.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Eh, it feels like the last bit or something close to the end as it seems that the conflict between the bothers is resolved unless my memory is playing tricks on me.  Such a thing should usually occur near the end.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

It's probably somewhere in the second half but I have a feeling the 'romantic rivalry' is more than that. loljk  I agree with you that it's probably one of the last things to happen but I don't think that's the end. It's probably going to be Amon again.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Second to last scene then?  It's possible that Amon might be last.


----------



## MunchKing (May 2, 2012)

I wonder if the police are expecting the Equalists to show up.

I mean, who has the audacity of crashing the final of a pro bending tournament  as a show of power?


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Have the Equalists moved so openly yet?  I get the feeling that the police isn't expecting them to try a move but they might be more on guard.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

Lin was in the tournament clip, wasn't she? So maybe they have been guarding the matches?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2012)

The idea of Mako and Bolin having a dispute regarding women and relationships very much disappoints me, as I do not like it when story writers (who are usually adults) presume that adolescents spend much of their time focusing on, and arguing about, relationships.

And I agree that it is highly likely that the equalists may attack the pro-bending tournament as a display of their power, so it would be very wise indeed to have police guards present to deter any such attacks.


----------



## The Big G (May 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The idea of Mako and Bolin having a dispute regarding women and relationships very much disappoints me, as I do not like it when story writers (who are usually adults) presume that adolescents spend much of their time focusing on, and arguing about, relationships.



True, but I think Mako & Bolin could/might be an exception to this. 

Mako & Bolin have been through a lot together, then comes Hurricane Korra (with a little Asami on the side), and things change. As childish as it might come off, it showed that in the clip that they're brothers above all else.

Bro Code Rule #1 Bros before Hoes


----------



## MunchKing (May 2, 2012)

The Big G said:


> True, but I think Mako & Bolin could/might be an exception to this.
> 
> Mako & Bolin have been through a lot together, then comes Hurricane Korra (with a little Asami on the side), and things change. As childish as it might come off, it showed that in the clip that they're brothers above all else.
> 
> Bro Code Rule #1 Bros before Hoes



Who you callin' a hoe?


----------



## Koi (May 2, 2012)

I want to be Korra's hoe.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Koi said:


> I want to be Korra's hoe.



You should make Korra your hoe.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2012)

The Big G said:


> True, but I think Mako & Bolin could/might be an exception to this.
> 
> Mako & Bolin have been through a lot together, then comes Hurricane Korra (with a little Asami on the side), and things change. As childish as it might come off, it showed that in the clip that they're brothers above all else.
> 
> Bro Code Rule #1 Bros before Hoes



Yes, I agree that that is an excellent way to demonstrate the relationship between Mako and Bolin.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

Ancient interview excerpt with Bryan where he explains why he and Mike went with an Anime-style look for Avatar



> While DiMartino and Konietzko think Avatar?s anime style is simply appropriate for an Asian-inspired story, they say there were other considerations in adopting the Eastern aesthetic. Konietzko comments, "We?d been working on a lot of different shows. Invader Zim in particular had such a distinct style that was really only Jhonen Vasquez?s look and no one else really knew how to draw it. At one point the production sent me over to Korea to train the overseas staff on how to draw [his] style because it was so idiosyncratic. I just realized that a lot of effort on every single American show was spent trying to teach everyone, stateside and overseas, a brand-new style. That?s cool and all, but Mike and I really wanted good animation, so we talked about using a style the overseas studios are more familiar with and comfortable with, and ideally, a style that they are better at."
> 
> Though he gives props to Asian artists for being the best creating anime, Konietzko thinks it?s ridiculous to claim that they have a monopoly on the style. "Everyone talks about anime being Japanese, and it certainly is, but we all grew up with it here, too," he says. "So It?s hard for someone to say, ?hey, you can?t draw that style,? because I had Robotech toys when I was a kid."



Just in case you're interested


----------



## The Big G (May 2, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Who you callin' a hoe?





Koi said:


> I want to be Korra's hoe.





Eternal Goob said:


> You should make Korra your hoe.



Korra and Wonder Girl are my hoes 



DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I agree that that is an excellent way to demonstrate the relationship between Mako and Bolin.


----------



## The Big G (May 2, 2012)

new clip:

BAP is number 30 on Youtube Top 100.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

So apparently there was an extended clip from Korranation? It's different from the video posted above. This one shows the probending match. 

U DIE.

EDIT: Was I late about this? ;_; Sorry.

Anywho, this is a more complete version of the Jinorra-Ikki-Korra clip.

U DIE.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> So apparently there was an extended clip from Korranation? It's different from the video posted above. This one shows the probending match.
> 
> U DIE.
> 
> ...



When Pema shows up at the end, I suddenly realized just how much I've been wanting to see some interaction between her and Korra.  I'm really looking foreword to that.

Speaking of which, I have to say one of the things I really like about this show is how eclectic this cast is.  In the original, with the exception of Iroh, the entire main and secondary cast was all kids ranging from 12-16.  This show runs a gambit of ages, from Tenzins kids to Tenzin himself.


----------



## Koi (May 2, 2012)

OH GOD YOU GUYS I HAVE READ FANFIC ABOUT LU-TEN FALLING FOR A BA SING SE GIRL AND HOW THAT PLAYED OUT BUT BRYKE _I BET YOU KNEW THAT_


----------



## Wan (May 2, 2012)

So, I was just chuckling at some old talkback threads on the season 2 finale.  Every other poster seemed to be complaining about "flushing Zuko's development down the toilet".  I kind of want to knock them on the head and remind them that the series was only 2/3 done, there's plenty more time, and this just adds to Zuko's development and character arc.  But these discussions happened 6 years ago.

Good god, it was _six years ago..._


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 2, 2012)

Oman said:


> So, I was just chuckling at some old talkback threads on the season 2 finale.  Every other poster seemed to be complaining about "flushing Zuko's development down the toilet".  I kind of want to knock them on the head and remind them that the series was only 2/3 done, there's plenty more time, and this just adds to Zuko's development and character arc.  But these discussions happened 6 years ago.
> 
> Good god, it was _six years ago..._



You can say that now because you know what happens after.

At the time it was really unexpected.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 2, 2012)

See, I loved when that happened specifically because I expected Zuko to join the good guys at that point.  That they took my expectations and turned them on their head and did something totally unexpected is sort of what sealed my love affair with this series.


----------



## Wan (May 2, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You can say that now because you know what happens after.
> 
> At the time it was really unexpected.



Well yes, but some of the comments were saying stuff like "I have totally lost faith in the writers" and hating on the _writers_ as if they knew for sure Zuko would remain this way for the rest of the show.  It's ironic, really -- the plot twists in a really unexpected way, and in response the fans acted like they could predict the rest of the show.

Also, I found one comment that said "The next season premieres in March".  Oh, how _precious_...


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2012)

Writers your plot is too unpredictable fix it!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> When Pema shows up at the end, I suddenly realized just how much I've been wanting to see some interaction between her and Korra.  I'm really looking *foreword* to that.



Are you writing a book?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 2, 2012)

Well, yes, but I'm also a shitty speller.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

Let's go back in time a bit to see something that'll remind us exactly why the Avatar thread has thrived so strongly.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6kQ-rV5ark[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (May 2, 2012)

Love that documentary.  It shows all the love, attention to detail, and overall quality that went into the show.  How Avatar turned out probably surpassed Mike & Bryan's wildest hopes when they were first brainstorming ideas and making sketches.

Also, Eric Coleman is my hero for allowing Avatar to exist in the first place.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Let's go back in time a bit to see something that'll remind us exactly why the Avatar thread has thrived so strongly.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6kQ-rV5ark[/YOUTUBE]



Haven't seen this, will give it a watch soon. :33


----------



## The Big G (May 3, 2012)

Another clip was leaked:



Tumblr will break on Saturday


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

There sure will be quite a bit of rage.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Nuttiest comment left for the Avatar documentary video on Youtube




> these dudes are white? lol


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Youtube commentators.


----------



## Koi (May 3, 2012)

Dear god I want Asami and Korra to become friends _so bad._


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Koi said:


> Dear god I want Asami and Korra to become friends _so bad._



Korra does need a female friend close to her age.


----------



## Kage (May 3, 2012)

they will eventually i think, assuming asami is everything she appears to be.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

One can only hope.


----------



## MunchKing (May 3, 2012)

Anyone notice anything different about Mako? He seems much less stressed than previous episodes.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

Probably because his brother is safe and he doesn't have to worry about 30 000 yuans. Let's also assume that his dates with Asami have lessened his spending needs. She probably treats him all the time. Mako's the trophy wife and Asami's the breadwinner.


----------



## MunchKing (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Probably because his brother is safe and he doesn't have to worry about 30 000 yuans. Let's also assume that his dates with Asami have lessened his spending needs. She probably treats him all the time. Mako's the trophy wife and Asami's the breadwinner.



I was implying that he was tapping that. But this works as well.


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Let's go back in time a bit to see something that'll remind us exactly why the Avatar thread has thrived so strongly.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6kQ-rV5ark[/YOUTUBE]



That was an excellent documentary. I'm astounded at the level of devotion The Track Team put into the original Avatar: The Last Airbender, and just the staff's amount of work in general is pretty awe inspiring. 

Kinda makes me want to be an animator now. Shame I suck at drawing.


----------



## The Big G (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Probably because his brother is safe and he doesn't have to worry about 30 000 yuans. Let's also assume that his dates with Asami have lessened his spending needs. She probably treats him all the time. Mako's the trophy wife and Asami's the breadwinner.





MunchKing said:


> I was implying that he was tapping that. But this works as well.



Its both really. And Mako isn't really the trophy wife, he does work hard for his shot at the tittle. 

And you know what really surprised me, was that Hiroshi was nice off the bat to Mako, you think he would be more protective of his little girl. Maybe he sees some of himself in Mako and that's why he's ok with having him be with Asami.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2012)

I am hesitant to bring up this issue again, for fear of the responses that I shall receive, but is anyone else here bothered that the voice actors in this series do not seem to have a thorough understanding of how to pronounce Asian (or, in some cases, pseudo-Asian) names? If the creators of this series spent such great effort to study Asian cultures and make this world feel authentic, including hiring an actual martial arts master to provide reference for the bending arts, surely they could have conducted just slightly more research to learn the proper pronunciation of the Asian names in this series (or, in the case of pseudo-Asian names, linguistic rules for the pronunciation of such names)? What does everyone else say about that?

Also, as a side note, the plural form of "yuan" is the same as the singular form; there is no "s" added to the end of the word, so any usage of the word "yuans" in this series is improper.


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2012)

DDJ I think you're too uptight man. 

Chillax and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Han Solo (May 3, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Anyone notice anything different about Mako? He seems much less stressed than previous episodes.



B-b-b-b-b-but Mako=Zuko

STOP BEING OUT OF CHARACTER MAKO!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 3, 2012)

It's still an American series at heart so will use American pronunciations and grammar.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2012)

So there's an section for it now:amazed.  Why can't it be seen from the main page though?


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2012)

Needs moar leaks.


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2012)

Ah, so the love story purposely plays on social statuses money etc. It's a perfect way to assert the importance of spirituality and all the avatarish stuff.

I like this story.


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2012)

Is Darcy Rose Byrnes the voice of Senna? (Korra's mom)


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Is Darcy Rose Byrnes the voice of Senna? (Korra's mom)


From what I can find, no one has been credited yet. Byrnes and Varney (Korra) are the female voice actors with , however, Varney doesn't for "Welcome to Republic City."


----------



## Quaero (May 3, 2012)

Tumblr is not going to survive this episode...


----------



## Kage (May 3, 2012)

"she's beautiful, I'm gorgeous!"

oh bolin <3


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Is Darcy Rose Byrnes the voice of Senna? (Korra's mom)



Darcy voices Ikki. My best guess would be Maria Bamford.


----------



## Burke (May 3, 2012)

STOP
SPOILER ALL EPISODE 5 TALK NOW AND FROM NOW ON.
ALSO SEE YOU ON SATURDAY KBYE


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2012)

''Leave some ladies for the rest of us''.


----------



## Koi (May 3, 2012)

BOLIN MY HUSBAND LET ME LOVE YOU


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

that "i'm Gorgeous " line is gonna be come a meme, i just know it


----------



## The Big G (May 3, 2012)

bolin is easily becoming the greatest Avatar character....ever!


----------



## Lynn207 (May 3, 2012)

Man, unsubscribing and resubscribing is going to become a pain.. 2k posts?! Seriously?!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2012)

Darth said:


> DDJ I think you're too uptight man.
> 
> Chillax and enjoy the ride!



Yes, I am definitely enjoying this series, but I like to analyze every aspect of it in a thorough and detailed manner.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's still an American series at heart so will use American pronunciations and grammar.



Yes, I suppose that that is true, but due to my extensive viewing of Japanese animation, I have become accustomed to hearing certain names pronounced in certain ways, so it hurts my ears to hear them pronounced in a different manner.



Han Solo said:


> B-b-b-b-b-but Mako=Zuko
> 
> STOP BEING OUT OF CHARACTER MAKO!



Yes, I originally felt that Mako was behaving in a very out-of character manner when I saw him smitten with Asami, but he has been seen in only three episodes, thus far, so it is very likely that we, the audience, have not yet witnessed the full extent of his personality. Plus, the story writers are likely attempting to not make him _too_ similar to Zuko.


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2012)

Think it's fair to say conclusions were drawn about Mako's character far too early.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially after leaks from the upcoming episode.


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2012)

So I read it once and I was thinking, 'Oh, I.. guess that's funny, somehow?'  And then I read it again and TEARBENDING HAPPENED.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)




----------



## VerdantVenus (May 4, 2012)

Some guy even made a high-res texture mod for the game.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2012)

Quaero said:


> Tumblr is not going to survive this episode...



This is interesting, at least now it's canon that Mako does actually have some interest in Korra, but he friendzones her because she's a bro.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Quaero said:


> Tumblr is not going to survive this episode...



Oh my, didn't see this video.  It will certainly be a fun episode.


----------



## Kirito (May 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> This is interesting, at least now it's canon that Mako does actually have some interest in Korra, but he friendzones her because she's a bro.



Just burn the damn shipping already. I swear Bryan releasing that statement on his Tumblr is just a cover.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Get rid of shipping entirely.


----------



## Fourangers (May 4, 2012)

Tumblr is down again.  I wonder if it's related with the latest released teaser. 

Anyways....What I'm looking forward is the possible friendship between Korra and Asami. :33 Wonder if Pema will have more screentime later.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 4, 2012)

It has begun.

[sp=concerns Avatar pairings]Makorra fans are hating on Borra.[/sp]



Quaero said:


> Tumblr is not going to survive this episode...



*sigh* Why did Bolin have to like Korra? I didn't want this to happen. He's just going to have his heart broken.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> It has begun.
> 
> [sp=concerns Avatar pairings]Makorra fans are hating on Borra.[/sp]


I just saw it.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 4, 2012)

Quaero said:


> Tumblr is not going to survive this episode...


I didn't see that one, how much more did they leak? 

Poor Bolin though.


----------



## Mileh (May 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> It has begun.
> 
> [sp=concerns Avatar pairings]Makorra fans are hating on Borra.[/sp]
> 
> ...



Honestly, I like Makorra (Borra, too), and would like to follow a decent blog on tumblr, but I can't be bothered with all the character and pairing bashing. It's the same thing over and over. 

I've seen that you are on tumblr, do you know any blogs you would recommend (besides your own)?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2012)

Why are some people on the internet becoming so emotional over romantic pairings? It seems to be so irrational, to me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 4, 2012)

Pairings; okay, but the bashing thing is what makes me go .


----------



## Benzaiten (May 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are some people on the internet becoming so emotional over romantic pairings? It seems to be so irrational, to me.



Teenagers. What did you expect?



Mileh said:


> Honestly, I like Makorra (Borra, too), and would like to follow a decent blog on tumblr, but I can't be bothered with all the character and pairing bashing. It's the same thing over and over.
> 
> I've seen that you are on tumblr, do you know any blogs you would recommend (besides your own)?



I'll VM you.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> It has begun.
> 
> [sp=concerns Avatar pairings]Makorra fans are hating on Borra.[/sp]



How wonderful.


----------



## Burke (May 5, 2012)

Ok time to talk about the episode ;;


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

Bryan was right, there were some great Bolin moments in this episode.

Really good character animation all throughout. I'll wait for the Tumblr gifs to share with everyone.


----------



## Burke (May 5, 2012)

Dont care what people say, we needed this episode.
Got the bulk of shipping moments out of the way, and we got some amazing bolin moments to boot


----------



## Kage (May 5, 2012)

but are they really out of the way?


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

I don't believe so.


----------



## Kage (May 5, 2012)

i don't think so either. perhaps just not as concentrated as it was in this episode from here on out.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

Well it's not gonna disappear into thin air but it won't be heavily written into every episode after this one.

Got ninja'd


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 5, 2012)

Poor Bolin


----------



## Koi (May 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _new episode feels_ 



BOLIN I AM RIGHT HERE.  I HAVE A CAT.  SHE CAN BE FRIENDS WITH PABU.  JUST SAYING.  WE COULD HAVE ~REAL LOVE TOO

PEMA I LOVE YOU, YOU'RE SUCH A COOL MOM. (WHO WAS TENZIN DATING FIRST I NEED TO KNOW.)  P.S. KORRA DON'T DO IT NOW IS NOT THE TIME.

OH MAN

KORRA

MAKO

WOW

THAT WAS HANDLED WELL ACTUALLY.  LIKE ADULTS.  BOLIN GOING FOR THE REBOUND THOUGH OH MAN.. IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!!


I HOPE THE WOLFBATS ARE SPONSORED BY A HAIR PRODUCT COMPANY

TAHNO YOU'RE SUCH A DICKFACE BUT YOUR VOICE IS HOT UGH WHY

MAKO STEP THE FUCK OFF, YOUR BROTHER CAN TAKE CARE OF HIMSELF.

OH MAN IT'S REALLY COOL TO SEE THAT BENDING TEAMS ARE ALL AGES AND GENDERS AND EVERYTHING IS INCLUSIVE AND AWESOME.

OH SHIT CAN EVERY MATCH END IN A TIEBREAKER??  THAT WAS SOOOO COOL.

OKAY FIRST OF ALL, BOTH OF THEM KNEW HE'S WITH ASAMI, WHICH MAKES THAT A PRETTY UNFAIR THING TO DO, KORRA.  SECONDLY.. BOLIN.  BOLIN.  I LOVE YOU.  I JUST DO.

I AM GLAD THIS SHIPPING CRAP IS HAPPENING NOW AND NOT BEING DRAGGED OUT.  I'M COOL WITH THAT.

BOLIN YOU EAT YOUR FEELINGS TOO?? OMG PABU, PABU IS MY BROTHER'S CAT.

KORRA THAT'S THE AVATAR IN YOU TALKING, I LIKE THAT.

TAHNO THAT WAS SO LAME, WHAT ARE YOU SEVEN YEARS OLD?

KORRA THANKING ASAMI IS ADORABLE, PLEASE BECOME FRIENDS RIGHT MEOW.

YAY KORRA CAN HEAL TOO!! SHE LEARNED FROM KATARA??  EVEN BETTER


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2012)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: _new episode feels_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit Koi's gone insane. 

Is Tahno's voice really hot? Honestly thought he sounded like an asshole...


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: _new episode feels_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Koi (May 5, 2012)

Why wasn't there a preview for next week's episode, btw? :<


----------



## blue♥ (May 5, 2012)

[sp=KORRA FEELS]OH MAH GAWD, I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE PROPER VENT IS OR HOW TO PROPERLY VENT OR WHAT A VENT IS.

I JUST KNOW THAT I ABSOLUTELY LOVED THIS EPISODE. I COULD CARE LESS IF BRYKE IS NOW JUST PANDERING TO US ALL. I LOVE MAKORRALIN. MAKORRA MAY HAVE MY BEEN MY FIRST LOVE, BUT I NOW UNDERSTAND THE TRUE MEANING OF FRIENDSHIP AND HOW TO SHARE THE LOVE.

*turns the caps off to sound somewhat sane*

I'm so happy about the opening of the episode. I've read so much fanfic predicting Mako would be constantly yelling at Korra for practice, but just to see that they're so in sync in the beginning was marvelous. I'm a bit upset that we didn't get to see the bros talk to Korra about that Amon confrontation, but that wasn't a single disappointing moment in this episode, so I easily forgave that. I just hope we get to have something like that at some point - to have Korra talk to the bros about her fears and that feeling of friendship and reassurance that she most definitely needs.

I loved Jinora and Ikki's stories, and getting to hear Pema talk about her and Tenzin was just adorable.

Bolin and Korra's date was just amazing. They are so adorable I just can't handle it. Like, seriously. And POOR BOOOOO. I was holding onto my screen when he caught them - I was crying (tearless) saying NOO-OOO-OOO-OOO, BOOOO-OOOO-OOOO! Poor little heartbroken puppy. Especially after he ROCKED that tie-breaker. (lol pun) Even that initial conversation between Mako and Bolin, I thought was amazing.

I'm surprised at Tahno's voice - I figured it would be weasely or something. To make him sound like more of a creep. Oh well. And Naga was just perfect in that confrontation. I kinda wanted Korra to just hug Bolin like the big teddy bear that he is.

Those matches were amazing. Especially that first one and the semi-finals match. They were on fire in that first match, and it was so sexy. And that final match - I saw that three-in-one hit coming from a mile away, but dude, Korra was freakin' HOT. Love it so much.

Asami still hasn't showed me any reason to like or dislike her. Like, she was just in the background this whole episode, and I thought it was nice to see Korra approach her out of good will at the end. But still, she hasn't given me personality outside of Mako's arm-candy turned sugah momma. I need for her to actually do something before I can make any judgment. Otherwise, she's just MEH.

AND THOSE FACIAL EXPRESSIONS. Bo's googly eyes at Kor were just adorable beyond belief. I was jumping up and down in my chair squealing. And Korra is just the queen AND king of facial expressions, especially her crooked pouts. She has the most flexible face (and emotions) I've seen in a character, and that's what makes her so absolutely astounding. I just can't handle all of her Korrasexuality. [/sp]


----------



## Burke (May 5, 2012)

Koi vs blue
amuse me


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 5, 2012)

I enjoyed this episode much more than I thought I would.


----------



## blue♥ (May 5, 2012)

[sp=Episode 6 prediction]So I'm thinking that next episode will be the last episode we get for a while. All of the clips in the teasers and trailers have pretty much been shown. The only ones that are left is for Amon and the Equalists to interrupt a match, which, as we all know, will be the finals match against Tahno's group. So next episode Amon will be back and we'll see Korra try to face the Equalists when they come raiding from the ceiling. Something tells me that this is also when we'll get Asami action of some sort, because she's been awfully quiet and in the background about things.[/sp]


[sp=More Korra Feels]I really am glad that they've gotten all this pairing stuff out of the way. I feel like I can now enjoy the show and just not care about with whom she ends up. I am both Makorra and Borra. I could be Masami if Asami finally did something.

Did I mention just how hawt I found Korra's resolve in that final match was? Cuz damn, those acrobatics and waterbending skills she was pulling were just absolutely amazing. Koi is right - that's the Avatar in her speaking.

Korra's confession was sweet, not drawn out and agonizing, just pure straightforwardness with no holding back. Highfive, girly.

I totally cheered at my screen at every match. Raised my hands in the air, fistpumped, yelled "YEAH" - all of it.

This episode was all about the Bo, and I loved every second of it.
*
There are quite a few things that I'm glad that the show disproved that the fandom has been supposing:*

-Mako is, in fact, not a total dickwad to Korra. Like I said earlier, I was so happy to see that they were working as a team, because I swear, fanfic made me swear I would kill something if Mako did actually yell at Korra during training for "not being good enough." She's the fucking Avatar - what more do you expect from her bending? Her NATURAL element at that. Jeez fanficdom.

-Korra CAN use waterbending for healing. So many people have her totally useless as a waterbender just because she doesn't have the spiritual aspect of bending down. They really do underestimate her, especially when it comes to HER NATURAL ELEMENT. Plus, with Katara as her master, I wouldn't be surprised if she also knows a bit of blood bending, though I'm sure Katara would have instructed that it is a forbidden technique and is only teaching it since she's the Avatar.

-That Bolin is weak and is totally on the Makorra ship and will sacrifice his feelings just so that Mako can get it on with all the pretty ladies - FALSE. Bolin may be sensitive and understanding, but he's no pushover. He's naive in many aspects, but he knows what he wants. He's also not a playboy that everyone assumed he was after episode 2. He has feelings, and he has them strong. Why should he let his brother be the one to "deal with Korra" when it was obvious that he is seriously interested in Korra from day 1? As much as I'm an original Makorra shipper, I hate the fact that everyone keeps sideswiping Bolin when he's just as much of a man as Mako - he's just more emotional and open with his feelings. That doesn't make him weak and stupid. If anything, that date and his tiebreaker match proved that he can take care of himself and go after what he wants. He showed some real balls in this episode without losing his Bo-charm. I'm so in love with him. But don't worry, Koirra, he is still your man. 

-Korra is as strong as she makes herself to be. And she's every human and girl as she is Korra. I've read so many people making her to be way more brash and forcefully independent than she really is. She's impulsive - yes. But she also knows when to step back and think. And she IS a teenage girl, and much more innocent than some believe. I'm glad that she just naturally accepted Bolin's date offer after being rejected and had fun, not because she was trying to make Mako jealous, but because Bolin REALLY IS a wonderful guy. She was feeling vulnerable because despite being the AVATAR (can bend and master all 4 elements, can tap into hidden powers unbeknownst to her, first one to ever tame a freakin' polar bear dog, fucking hot water tribe babe, etc.) she couldn't get the guy that she likes, and when another guy comes along to make her feel like she's even more amazing that she previously thought - I'd say that was fair game and she deserved someone that would make her feel more special than she already is. There was no reason for her to wallow in her self-pity because some other guy can't see that she's worth the catch (granted, Mako IS in a relationship, guys). And yeah, that wasn't cool that she kissed him when they both know Mako's with Asami, and I was a bit upset that that was how the kiss came about and even more upset that Bo witnessed it, but sometimes feelings take over our brain, and they ARE teenagers, so things happen.[/sp]

Overall, I think this entire episode was well played.


"She's beautiful - I'm GORGEOUS" had me crackin up. 

I love that we still get topnotch comedic elements even in just the facial expressions. They feel so much rounder as people rather than as the stock characters that the fandom keeps making them out to be.


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2012)

so no preview for LoK episode 6?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Nope               .


----------



## Narutossss (May 5, 2012)

shippers invading the thread i'm out.


----------



## blue♥ (May 5, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> shippers invading the thread i'm out.


Well someone's judgmental.


----------



## Quaero (May 5, 2012)

> “Mike”
> “Yes Bryan?”
> “It would seem that the shippers have forgotten about our trolling prowess…it is time for them to remember…and never forget.”
> “Shall we deploy the Mako/Korra kiss rejection scene on episode 5?”
> “Indeed, that should be enough…for now at least. Proceed.”


And then Tumblr went down in flames.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 5, 2012)

lol wtf is a shipper.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 5, 2012)

Woah, what was that earlier? The usual NF monkey business?

They handled the romance in a believable way, I think much better than the original.

The romance just seems more natural. Probably due to them being older.

Jinora's story was pretty hilarious, it sounds similar in the vein of historical Chinese romantic fiction. At first, I thought Jinora was trolling the Zutara fanbase.

I want those noodles xD 

Pabu too XD


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2012)

Light Hawk Wings said:


> lol wtf is a shipper.



A relation ship between characters is referd to as a ship.

when some one supports that "ship" they are called a shipper.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 5, 2012)

And delightful paranomasia about sinking and abandoning ships.


----------



## Rasendori (May 5, 2012)

BOLIN.. Fuckin Korra...


----------



## The Big G (May 5, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Dont care what people say, we needed this episode.
> Got the bulk of shipping moments out of the way, and we got some amazing bolin moments to boot





Kage said:


> but are they really out of the way?



I thought it was a good way to deal with the shipping and then it put it on the back-back burner. 

Also I ship Borra, though I thought his tear scene was terrible and retarded, but his sudden death match was BAD FUCKING ASS



Eternal Goob said:


> I don't believe so.





Quaero said:


> And then Tumblr went down in flames.



I'm saving this picture


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I thought his tear scene was terrible and retarded



I'm saving this quote.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Light Hawk Wings said:


> lol wtf is a shipper.



Ship = relation*ship*

A Shipper is someone that is in support of one. Rabid underage fan girls, usually. 






Raiden said:


> so no preview for LoK episode 6?



Nope, but bits and pieces of past trailers spoil us anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Amon is going to invade the Pro Bending Finals, give a speech, take Tahno's bending away, and get chased off by Korra and Lin Beifong. Not sure of the exact order.

​

At some point, they meet with the council?
​


----------



## Koi (May 5, 2012)

I'm not sure that's Amon's hand on Tahno's head, though-- I think we've only seen Amon with gloves on.. unless he infiltrates the match and we don't see that guy's face?


----------



## Burke (May 5, 2012)

Someone check the scene where amon jumps into the blimp and the explosion happens around him. That was at the probending arena incident. Did he have gloves on?
If not, either korra is scaring him, or some guy who looks random comes up and takes his bending away thus revealing them to amon?
idk


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

The underside of Amon's hand was uncovered when he took Lightning Bolt Zolt's bending away.

Just checked the episode; I don't see no gloves. 

*Edit*: He doesn't wear gloves, per se:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2012)

Light Hawk Wings said:


> lol wtf is a shipper.



How do you navigate through the interwebs without hurting yourself?


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

The next episode sure does promise to be exciting.


----------



## The Big G (May 5, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I'm saving this quote.



He ran away like a little girl SMH

WHat should have gone down is this:

-drop the the flowers and walk away sulking, mako tries to talk to him and then Bolin earthbends him away. 

Sure i knew they were going for comic relief...but my god was it painful to watch. Bolin is my fave, and I was ashamed to see him do that.


Also one of my buds thought this weeks episode was worse than The Great Divide....i think he's high on some Canadian grass


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

The Great Divide has _very_ few redeeming qualities.

Spirit of Competition was really good television.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

When Bolin ran away crying, I thought it was hilarious, but I feel like it should've been a more serious moment.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Dudes! The Bolin moment was hilarious, and helped break the awkward tension.


----------



## The Big G (May 5, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The Great Divide has _very_ few redeeming qualities.
> 
> Spirit of Competition was really good television.



SoC was solid, not great but bot bad. TGD was terrible. 



Stunna said:


> When Bolin ran away crying, I thought it was hilarious, but I feel like it should've been a more serious moment.



I understand its supposed to be funny...but it should have been more serious


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dudes! The Bolin moment was hilarious, and helped break the awkward tension.


I agree, but that and the quick resolution at the end of the episode made it feel like disrespect to Bolin's character. Maybe because this episode hit home for me.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 6, 2012)

Thing is, we've seen that scenario play out several thousand times in Television shows and movies. Bolin not sulking away but instead crying and running away in a comical fashion makes it unexpected. Let's be honest, I don't think anyone thought he was going to do any of that.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Again, funny moment, but that _and_ the shrugged off resolution at the end made it leave a bad taste in my mouth.

And again, it's a personal thing to me. Not a "it's my opinion, man" thing, just a personal exp thing.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I agree, but that and the quick resolution at the end of the episode made it feel like disrespect to Bolin's character. Maybe because this episode hit home for me.



Felt more like a bandaid, and like you, I was left feeling quite unsatisfied. Oh well, the ships shall continue to face the storm.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 6, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Thing is, we've seen that scenario play out several thousand times in Television shows and movies. Bolin not sulking away but instead crying and running away in a comical fashion makes it unexpected. Let's be honest, I don't think anyone thought he was going to do any of that.



Not only would the walking away slowly while sulking been a bit cliche, I honestly thought his running away crying was a pretty honest reaction for someone of his experience (what is he, 16, 17) catching his brother kissing a girl he thought he had an honest connection with. 

Really, Bolin acts as the "purist" person in this whole ordeal, but that's not to say I hold anything against Korra or Mako either.  Yes, they have conflicting emotions that they still don't fully understand, but that's life and that shit actually happens.  Especially when you're an emotionally charged older teenager.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

I do. Korra's in my trick book.


----------



## Koi (May 6, 2012)

JK you guys are totally right re: Amon's lack of gloves.  I wonder where that clip takes place, then.  And I agree with Blueheart, about this being the last episode for a while.  The next one will probably mark the mid-season break, since it'll be episode six, which means it'll totally end on some cliffhanger that is going to make us all lose our collective shit until seven airs.. and it's going to be FANTASTIC.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 6, 2012)

Episode 7 is titled "Aftermath",  which implies that some serious Math is gonna go down in episode 6.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Episode 7 is titled "Aftermath",  which implies that some serious Math is gonna go down in episode 6.



lol, you. 




stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Not only would the walking away slowly while sulking been a bit cliche, I honestly thought his running away crying was a pretty honest reaction for someone of his experience (what is he, 16, 17) catching his brother kissing a girl he thought he had an honest connection with.
> 
> Really, Bolin acts as the "purist" person in this whole ordeal, but that's not to say I hold anything against Korra or Mako either.  Yes, they have conflicting emotions that they still don't fully understand, but that's life and that shit actually happens.  Especially when you're an emotionally charged older teenager.



How do you see it all boiling down?


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

Bolin seems to get shafted in every episode, quickly becoming a butt monkey


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> How do you see it all boiling down?



To be perfectly honest, I don't know.  And that's exactly what I love about what's going on.  I am currently at a loss as to who I think might end up together or where the overall character arcs are headed, and I like that.


----------



## blue♥ (May 6, 2012)

This was his episode, and he did pretty damn well to prove that he won't be shafted. I loved his initiative in this episode. Plus my puppy-dog feels factor went up 10-fold for him.


----------



## Quaero (May 6, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I'm saving this picture





I think you might enjoy this one as well.


----------



## Kirito (May 6, 2012)

Speaking of Amon, I think he's that Southern Water Tribe guy in the council last ep. He wears a cowl to hide his weird ponytails.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Speaking of Amon, I think he's that Southern Water Tribe guy in the council last ep. He wears a cowl to hide his weird ponytails.



His name is Tarrlok, and I highly doubt that he is Amon, because Amon hates benders, and he would be hypocritical (or, more accurately, even more hypocritical than he already is) if he were seeking to eliminate benders when he himself is one.

I am certain that Amon's true identity will be a great revelation to everyone, but I am not certain at this point who he could possibly be.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

It's probably Aang's non bending son, or is he too old?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 6, 2012)

People Amon is not:

Tarlok

Bumi

The child of Zuko, Sokka, Azula or Toph

A bender

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un5ceMqFxrI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Is Tahno, Tarlok's son?


----------



## MunchKing (May 6, 2012)

Saw the episode again.

Teen drama. Not amused.

Bolin needs to grow up. But we knew that already. 

Mako, Korra. 

Tahno is a jerk. And a brutal probender. Remember that hole in the head gear of his earthbending opponent? Only waterbenders are allowed to hit the head. 

Tahno waterbended so hard he made a hole in his headgear. Or tried to shove an icicle in his eye, whatever works. I fear the Fire Ferrets are going to get their asses handed to them.



Klue said:


> It's probably Aang's non bending son, or is he too old?



Didn't Amon have Amber eyes? You know, like Mako does. I've seen Bumi's picture, and he had blue eyes if I remember it right.

And the guy (Bumi) is at least in his fifties, but that doesn't mean anything in the Avatar world.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2012)

are any previews for the next episode available?


----------



## MunchKing (May 6, 2012)

Raiden said:


> are any previews for the next episode available?



Not to my knowledge. But assuming the remaining parts from the trailers will happen in next episode: Amon will pop up at the tournament, Korra will go after him, Lin will make an appearance, and even more things I can't remember right now. 

So get ready to have a fangasm.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Raiden, I don't believe so.  We only had a few pictures that were released of episode 6.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 6, 2012)

Looks like some things need clarifying on the internet these days:


That was an excellent episode. It seemlessly integrated the a and b stories, each of which involved totally different dynamics. 

Apparently trolling now means "openly addressing something?" This was not a troll; they were forthright with all parts of the Korra Shipping Parabola and advanced the plot points in each. They were no misdirections and what we're left with is the exact _opposite_ of Avatar: in this case, everyone knows how everyone feels and now its just a matter of how it will play out.


----------



## Piekage (May 6, 2012)

Good episode. I'm really loving Pro Bending, though I do wonder what'd happen if there were Airbenders in there. I liked that Korra wasn't all tsundere about how she felt. She's a pretty forward person and acknowledging how she felt and pursuing Mako felt more natural than her trying to hide it, especially when I've seen plenty of shows draw out this very thing for the entire series. Bolin is quickly becoming my favorite character His reaction to seeing Mako and Korra was also much appreciated and felt more natural than him sulking away, and his ranting at Mako in the restaurant was funny. 

Not gonna bother guessing who Amon is, though I really hope he's not directly related to anyone from the original series. Though I do speculate where he's from. Maybe Kyoshi Island or somewhere close to it, seeing how he's the leader and I imagine he taught folks chi blocking, and Ty Lee is the only chi blocker we know of in the original series.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Didn't Amon have Amber eyes? You know, like Mako does. I've seen Bumi's picture, and he had blue eyes if I remember it right.
> 
> And the guy (Bumi) is at least in his fifties, but that doesn't mean anything in the Avatar world.



lol, they named their non-bending son, Bumi? 

Hadn't realized colored art of him was released. Have a link by any chance?


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## MunchKing (May 6, 2012)

I see Raiden has already provided the picture.

I just noticed his eyecolor isn't that visible. Anyway, I thought I could distinguish Amon's eyecolor in a few of the close ups we got from his face. I thought it was the same as Mako's. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2012)

I find it uncanny that Aaang has a nonbending child .


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, they named their non-bending son, Bumi?
> 
> Hadn't realized colored art of him was released. Have a link by any chance?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2012)

So, do the creators of this series enjoy tormenting their fans?


----------



## Piekage (May 6, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, do the creators of this series enjoy tormenting their fans?



Probably just the ones that take the series too seriously.


----------



## Burke (May 6, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, do the creators of this series enjoy tormenting their fans?



DDJ. Of course not. cmon man


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Bryke went too far. Bolin's emotions will be avenged.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 6, 2012)

Mike and Bryan don't torment their fans.  Certain fans, shippers, torment themselves.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, do the creators of this series enjoy tormenting their fans?



They might. I would.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> DDJ. Of course not. cmon man



It's DDJ.  cmon man.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

lol, WTF!?!

I guess he resembles his mother more than father. How about their first child? Do you have a picture of her too?

Zuko's kids?


*Edit*:



MunchKing said:


> I see Raiden has already provided the picture.
> 
> I just noticed his eyecolor isn't that visible. Anyway, I thought I could distinguish Amon's eyecolor in a few of the close ups we got from his face. I thought it was the same as Mako's. But I'm not sure.



Holy Fuck! Where do you guys find this stuff?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Holy Fuck! Where do you guys find this stuff?



Tumblr, Nick, etc.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, WTF!?!
> 
> I guess he resembles his mother more than father. *How about their first child? *Do you have a picture of her too?
> 
> ...





And nothing on Zuko's kids.


----------



## blue♥ (May 6, 2012)

You should remember that Tenzin is 51, so his siblings are rather older.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> And nothing on Zuko's kids.



Damn, only Tenzin looks like Aang. Aang's semen is weak.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 6, 2012)

They should have had 10 kids. Katara and Aang should have worked harder to revive the airbender race!


----------



## Benzaiten (May 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Bryke went too far. Bolin's emotions will be avenged.





			
				something i found said:
			
		

> I will destroy them



lol I felt it was relevant


----------



## blue♥ (May 6, 2012)

Is Pabu the new Kyuubey?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 6, 2012)

"korra is a slut"


Hey look at that. My inclinations were correct. Hope whomever mods that section enjoys it.



Pabu is the new Hawky.


----------



## blue♥ (May 6, 2012)

HAWKYYYYYY. I MISS HAWKY. ;_;

Why is it that when I get the most wound up about ATLA, it's in reference to Sokka?

...

SOKKAAAAAAAA. I MISS SOKKAAAAAAA.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 6, 2012)

I can't believe people are calling Korra a slut because of this episode. 

And I don't think this episode is a troll either. Fans are trolling themselves by creating their own fantasies about the previews and bonus scenes. They did that with the characters by assuming a shitload of things after reading their character descriptions and look what happened, people were calling Mako OOC after meeting Asami.



Stunna said:


> Again, funny moment, but that _and_ the shrugged off resolution at the end made it leave a bad taste in my mouth.


I hated how everyone just shrugged off Bolin's feelings. Even when he made that underhanded comment about Korra not having hurt his feelings enough, Korra didn't even flinch and when Bolin ran away after seeing them kiss, she didn't seem all that guilty.. I understand she doesn't have feelings for him but she led him on. Not only that but she kissed Mako who was dating Asami but when she saw Asami, she just acted normally. WTF


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2012)

I disagree with the whole slut thing. There was a natural gravity between Korra and Mako until Asami came alone. You can't be surprised that those feelings erupted in frustration.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I disagree with the whole slut thing. There was a natural gravity between Korra and Mako until Asami came alone. You can't be surprised that those feelings erupted in frustration.



Agreed completely, wish I could rep you again.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

I'll rep him for you. He deserves it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

This episode just reinforced my distaste for Mako and Asami becoming a couple in the first place.

It was a stupid development that so far has only succeeded in stirring up needless drama.

I seriously hope they plan on doing something with it other than just breaking them up eventually when they decide it's time for Korra and Mako to be together officially.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

I think they just made Masami because someone needed to fund the Fire Ferrets.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

BRYKE, MAKE ASAMI DO SOMETHING IMPORTANT NEXT EPISODE. PLEASE.

I'm tired of seeing her as Mako's army candy and sugah momma. I'm sure I've said this several times already.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, her appearance in the last episode was so pointless. She was just there to remind us that Mako has a girlfriend thus making what he and Korra were doing even worse.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Asami has to play a bigger role in the story moving forward. I hate to see her as just the character that keeps Mako and Korra apart, whether temporarily or permanently.


----------



## MunchKing (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone care to share their opinion about Bolin's crying? Is it a sign of his immaturity, is he that emotionally fragile or is it just played for laughs?

It was just painful to watch.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Well as I've said, it was kind of hard for me to feel bad for him when it was treated so comically.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 7, 2012)

His feelings were hurt by his brother and someone he cared about and he cried and wanted to be alone for a bit so ran off. I guess you could call it immaturity, or just an emotional reaction from, presumably, his first heartbreak. I felt for him, but after his initial outburst he seemed to be handling himself better. He was able to look them both in the face and understand the situation, which was a sign of maturity I'd say.

I wouldn't call it emotional fragility.


----------



## Burke (May 7, 2012)

I just noticed that asami called mako sweetie
and then korra got the "oogies"


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2012)

Ah! I get it!


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2012)

Was rewatching the episode and one line Korra said really caught me off guard.

_"When you're with her you're really thinking about me aren't you?"_

I mean, seriously Korra? Can you be any more pretentious.


----------



## axellover2 (May 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> Was rewatching the episode and one line Korra said really caught me off guard.
> 
> _"When you're with her you're really thinking about me aren't you?"_
> 
> I mean, seriously Korra? Can you be any more pretentious.



I loved that line, I was like "Aww SNAP!". My mom was all like did they really just put that in there? Thought this was a kid cartoon? 

This episode  was better that watching  my soaps.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> Was rewatching the episode and one line Korra said really caught me off guard.
> 
> _"When you're with her you're really thinking about me aren't you?"_
> 
> I mean, seriously Korra? Can you be any more pretentious.



Yeah lol she was sooooo presumptuous. It was painful to watch. It reminded me that she was perfectly aware she was destroying a relationship just because she thinks she's a better fit for him, wtf.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 7, 2012)

The only thing Korra did wrong was go for the kiss, which she realized was a mistake. She then tried to make things right between her and Mako and apologized to Bolin. She even praised Asami in front of Mako and thanked her. I don't think people realize how hard that can actually be to do. Especially for someone like Korra who is used to winning. She could have easily water whipped her into the waters below or ran from the room, but she faced them both. If she wanted to destroy the relationship all she had to do was tell Asami Mako and her kissed, but she didn't do that. 

It's frustrating to care about someone, know they care about you, but know that they're with someone else. Especially to then be told by that person that they're conflicted with their decision. She got caught in the moment and acted, it wasn't with any ill intent towards Asami or Bolin.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Asami has to play a bigger role in the story moving forward. I hate to see as just the character that keeps Mako and Korra apart, whether temporarily or permanently.



I agree, as I still am hoping that Asami has greater importance in this story than simply being Mako's love interest and making Korra jealous of her.



axellover2 said:


> I loved that line, I was like "Aww SNAP!". My mom was all like did they really just put that in there? Thought this was a kid cartoon?



Was that line really that suggestive or inappropriate? When Korra mentioned Mako being "with [Asami]," she could simply have meant eating together at a restaurant or walking through a park, not referring to sexual activity.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 7, 2012)

I love how roughly half the fandom is now assuming that Lin just _has_ to be the other woman Pema was talking about.  Because, as everyone knows, that by roughly the age of 12-14, you've made all the friends you'll ever know and you can never add new ones from that point on.  Moreso, the only freinds and/or associates your children can ever have are the children of the freinds you made during that time. So of course it couldn't possibly be anyone other than Lin because where would Tenzin possibly meet another woman in a large, densly populated, bustling metropolis.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

^ Fucking hilarious.

I agree with Goobikazi. The only wrong thing Korra did was kiss, and she made up with everyone - she knew she did wrong and apologized. Like an adult.

You could say that line was a bit presumptuous, but then again Mako was the one who approached her being all defensive about Bolin. You would think that he would have more trust in her to not toy with the emotions of her own good buddy, but when you lie to someone flat out about your feelings and then reproach them for hanging out with your sibling, your lie gets found out. Korra isn't stupid. She thought he was also attracted to her, and when he got in a huff about her hanging out with Bolin after being rejected, she could read between the lines. She's 17, guys. Not 12.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2012)

No, she was pretty much in the wrong, but I do blame Mako as well for just not being honest.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

Korra accepted Bolin's invitation _right after_ she got rejected by Mako. Any brother would have been worried about that. Sure, he was jealous but who's to say he wasn't genuinely concerned?


----------



## Kage (May 7, 2012)

i think it was both. still, he wasn't being honest about his own interest in her which compromises the latter a bit.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

When she originally rejected him and Bolin kept pushing anyway? That's still a bit of an overreaction on his part.

She gets rejected and then this amazing guy/her best buddy comes over and flatters her to high heaven - yeah, I wouldn't blame her for wanting a pick-me-upper.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

Yeah it was definitely both but I can't blame Mako for being insincere. He was in a relationship so it was only proper to reject Korra's advances.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

Rejection, I get. But outright lying, that's just cruel.

I'm sure she could have handled a "Sorry, but as you know, I'm taken already." At least that would have been honest.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

Why is it cruel? He's not obligated to love Korra back especially when he's with someone else. Rejecting someone when you have no plans of getting with them is one of the nicest things you can do to another person because you're not making them hope for something that may never happen. Besides, at that point Mako already knew Bolin had the hots for Korra so he was even more conflicted.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

Rejection is fine, but lying to someone is betraying both your feelings and their feelings as well. He didn't have to say "I feel the same way about you but I'm with Asami, so it's too late" or anything like that. But saying that he doesn't like her - that's betraying the trust he had with her as a friend. Friends shouldn't lie to each other, especially about something weighty like that.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Yeah it was definitely both but I can't blame Mako for being insincere. He was in a relationship so it was only proper to reject Korra's advances.



Agreed, I really don't believe Mako can be blamed either. He was only trying to keep things civil between the team and within his own relationship.

He finally admitted the truth, and things amazingly turned out okay, but he risked destroying the chemistry between the three, permanently. With that thought in mind, I wonder what would have happened if Bolin didn't witness their kiss.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 7, 2012)

If Mako was really just looking out for his brother he wouldn't have confronted Korra twice. Once with accusations and the second time to confess he did have feelings. He could have left it at a simple "I see you've been spending time with Bolin, just know that he really likes you so try not to hurt him." And if he wanted to be with Asami he should have just been upfront with Korra or at least not flip flop with what he's telling her. He was right to turn down Korra's date if he wanted to be with Asami. He was wrong for wanting to be able to compare and choose between the two. 

But again, it just shows signs that they're all young. Bolin and Korra handled the situation better than Mako, but Mako does a great job of caring for and supporting Bolin. They're each mature in certain ways and immature in others. Part of what I liked most about the episode is that it laid all the cards out on the table, Bolin and Korra's willingly Mako's with a little more resistance, and showed different sides to the main trio.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Yeah lol she was sooooo presumptuous. It was painful to watch. It reminded me that she was perfectly aware she was destroying a relationship just because she thinks she's a better fit for him, wtf.



I like that.  She's not actively trying to ruin their relationship, she's just being assertive.  It's better than someone sideline watcher.  And it's more realistic.  Remember, Mako's feelings for her were already there, she was just calling him out on it.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, she wasn't doing anything bad at that time, just felt weird to me. Although, I watched the whole episode again today and it doesn't seem as bad anymore.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

It stands out as a line because it's very accusatory and it implies that Mako doesn't really care about Asami.

It's something you'd expect to hear on a reality television show and not a cartoon.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> Was rewatching the episode and one line Korra said really caught me off guard.
> 
> _"When you're with her you're really thinking about me aren't you?"_
> 
> I mean, seriously Korra? Can you be any more pretentious.



She was right, lol.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It stands out as a line because it's very accusatory and it implies that Mako doesn't really care about Asami.
> 
> It's something you'd expect to hear on a reality television show and not a cartoon.



How did it imply that?  If Mako didn't care for it, he wouldn't be with her.  He's just not _in love_ with her.  Hence the "When you're with her, you're thinking about me!" comment.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How did it imply that?  If Mako didn't care for it, he wouldn't be with her.  He's just not _in love_ with her.  Hence the "When you're with her, you're thinking about me!" comment.



If he's thinking about Korra even when he's with Asami then he clearly doesn't care much for Asami.

And why would you even be in a relationship with someone if you didn't love them? That's like an oxymoron.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

Did you watch episode 5?  Mako told Bolin why he was with her at the beginning of the episode.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Yes and near the end of the episode he also tells Korra that he likes Asami as well as her.

It's not as if he's just using her for her money, he does genuinely care for her, and that's why the line stings like it does.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

Well duh, otherwise he'd have just broken up with Asami immediately.  You realize you don't have to be in love with someone to care for them right?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Well duh, otherwise he'd have just broken up with Asami immediately.  You realize you don't have to be in love with someone to care for them right?



You do kinda have to love someone if you're dating them.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

But you don't necessarily have to be _in_ love with them.  This is a common trope, in fiction and IRL.  Just as trying to fool yourself is.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> But you don't necessarily have to be _in_ love with them.  This is a common trope, in fiction and IRL.  Just as trying to fool yourself is.



But Mako _is_ in love with Asami.

And also Korra.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

He's clearly not in love with Asami if he thinks about Korra when he's with her, Korra is the one he wants to be with.  But he clearly does care for Asami's feelings if he's dating her.

Why is this so hard to understand?


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

If he was truly _in love_ with Asami, then this would not have been as big of an issue. I'm not discounting his feelings for Asami, but he wouldn't have said the things he said to Bolin about comparing the two, the whole "I think it makes more sense for me to go with Asami." He cares for them both deeply, most likely in different ways. But he's still not completely sure about his love for both of them. He's confused even though he knows he has Asami with him. If he truly was _in love_ with Asami, he would have been more detached from Korra's confession and not make such a big deal about Bolin and Korra. Sure, he could still approach her for the sake of Bolin's feelings, but he would have pushed her away instead of kissing her back.

Assuming this is all based on monogamous principles, you can like and care for different people and find them attractive, but being _in love_ doesn't happen that abruptly and straightforward. They're still young, they're all experiencing young love in some form, and no one is completely committed and tied down to someone. From the looks of it, Korra was willing to quit her feelings for Mako, and Bolin and Asami are quite possibly the ones closer to being in love, expecting the other to reciprocate their feelings.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> He's clearly not in love with Asami if he thinks about Korra when he's with her, Korra is the one he wants to be with.  But he clearly does care for Asami's feelings if he's dating her.
> 
> Why is this so hard to understand?



Because there's no proof that he does that, it's just an assertion Korra made.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 7, 2012)

On a different note, I liked the little flameo reference. 

Flameo Instant Noodles. The noodliest noodles in Republic City!


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

I want a Sokka "it's the quenchiest!" reference so badly.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because there's no proof that he does that, it's just an assertion Korra made.



I guess him kissing back, assuming Bolin was talking about him and Korra beign a couple, and watching Korra while Asami was trying to keep his attention wasn't enough.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I guess him kissing back, assuming Bolin was talking about him and Korra beign a couple, and watching Korra while Asami was trying to keep his attention wasn't enough.



It certainly is not.

Being in love with Korra does not equate to "Korra is all I think about".

Plus, Korra didn't even know about those last two things.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2012)

Goobikazi said:


> On a different note, I liked the little flameo reference.
> 
> Flameo Instant Noodles. The noodliest noodles in Republic City!



I was just about to mention that.

Aang must have started his own chain of instant noodles..


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

lol, Flameo. I didn't even notice that.

*excuse to watch again*


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You do kinda have to love someone if you're dating them.



Uh no, that's not even...  have you ever been on a date?  Dating does not equal love.  There's a whole spectrum of emotions between liking someone and loving someone.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 7, 2012)

You know, I can see how Korra having a bunch of life experience would be a good way to develop her spirituality


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Uh no, that's not even...  have you ever been on a date?  Dating does not equal love.  There's a whole spectrum of emotions between liking someone and loving someone.



If you don't love someone why would you be in a relationship with them?

What kind of dates have YOU been on?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2012)

I don't think Tsurugi means a singular date, but a series of them.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because there's no proof that he does that, it's just an assertion Korra made.


An assumption, yes. Because he didn't look her in the face when he said that he didn't like her and then reproaches her for going out with Bolin, her best buddy, when she was feeling down. An assumption that, from her perspective, was well-founded. Bolin isn't 5, he can take care of himself, so Mako came on a bit too strong. Plus, he was too easily flustered by her first response. From her perspective, more than likely he would have had a much more serious comeback if he was solely concerned about Bolin.

And Korra is the presumptuous type. You could say that she tested the waters and found that she was dead on.


Also, you're seriously oversimplifying love. They're dating, not getting married. Not everyone rushes into being in love when they first start dating. In fact, it hasn't been even been a month, considering the amount of time between the last matches and the tournament.


----------



## Melanie221 (May 7, 2012)

Man, unsubscribing and resubscribing is going to become a pain.. 2k posts?! Seriously?! 
__________________


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't think Tsurugi means a singular date, but a series of them.



Yes, this. It isn't as though Mako and Asami went on a date, didn't connect, and went their separate ways. They are in a relationship.



blue♥ said:


> An assumption, yes. Because he didn't look her in the face when he said that he didn't like her and then reproaches her for going out with Bolin, her best buddy, when she was feeling down. An assumption that, from her perspective, was well-founded. Bolin isn't 5, he can take care of himself, so Mako came on a bit too strong. Plus, he was too easily flustered by her first response. From her perspective, more than likely he would have had a much more serious comeback if he was solely concerned about Bolin.
> 
> And Korra is the presumptuous type. You could say that she tested the waters and found that she was dead on.



Korra had justification to assume Mako liked her because he was giving off signs of jealousy.

She had no justification to make a statement on the level of "When with her you're thinking about me!", that was completely unfounded and unwarranted and has been singled out because of that.




> Also, you're seriously oversimplifying love. They're dating, not getting married. Not everyone rushes into being in love when they first start dating. In fact, it hasn't been even been a month, considering the amount of time between the last matches and the tournament.



Mako had hearts flying around his head the first time he met Asami, he's in love with her. They've only grown closer since.

I don't care to debate the depth of that love or whether he loves Korra more, I am only asserting that he does in fact love her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2012)

I become ever more grateful that the first series didn't have anything like this...


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I become ever more grateful that the first series didn't have anything like this...



Yes, this stuff is just annoying now.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Mako had hearts flying around his head the first time he met Asami, he's in love with her. They've only grown closer since.



You serious bro?  That initial meeting was a crush or as guys would say when meeting an attractive female "".  I'm not denying they've grown closer but they are not in love?  Loving someone and being in love with someone are not the same thing.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It certainly is not.
> 
> Being in love with Korra does not equate to "Korra is all I think about".
> 
> Plus, Korra didn't even know about those last two things.



Nobody ever said that, what she claimed was he thought about her while he was with Asami.  She didn't have to, she went out on a limb and what do you know?  It was correct.  People aren't always sure of those accusations.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Korra had justification to assume Mako liked her because he was giving off signs of jealousy.
> 
> She had no justification to make a statement on the level of "When with her you're thinking about me!", that was completely unfounded and unwarranted and has been singled out because of that.



Again, Korra is presumptuous. This isn't the first time that she's overstepped her boundaries, i.e. calling Tenzin a terrible teacher, running away from home to follow Tenzin to Republic City, etc. I'm not saying that she was wrong for saying that, but it shouldn't come as a surprise that something like that would slip from her mouth. She found enough justification to think and say that, something more than just the "admit it" line, and she's being honest with her thoughts, unlike Mako. I'm really not seeing the problem with that line.



> Mako had hearts flying around his head the first time he met Asami, he's in love with her. They've only grown closer since.
> 
> I don't care to debate the depth of that love or whether he loves Korra more, I am only asserting that he does in fact love her.



It's called infatuation and crushing. Love at first sight does not equate actual love. It's attraction. And I'm not disclaiming that he has strong feelings for Asami, nor am I trying to compare how much he loves Asami and Korra, but loving and being in love are not the same thing.

I'm saying that if he were truly in love with Asami, this would not be such a big issue in this episode. That doesn't mean that he's truly in love with Korra, and his confusion about his feelings for the two is enough to say that his love is not set in stone for either or.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, this stuff is just annoying now.



This is what Korra will be remembered for, and it's a shame. Whatever happens, this is what her character will be remembered for...Honestly, shoulda waited until the 2nd season for this stuff.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

I think it's appropriate that they took care of this so soon. Because the three have now aired out their feelings and they've become closer as a team and friends. There more than likely won't be room for such debacles when Amon and the Equalists enter again. They need this if they're gonna face the revolution. If their matches were any indication, they would not have been in top form to deal with such a big threat, and that would have hurt them greatly, potentially fatally. Plus Korra sorely needed a boost after the ego-beatings she took in episode 4.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If you don't love someone why would you be in a relationship with them?
> 
> What kind of dates have YOU been on?



Dating doesn't always =/= relationship either.  Dating is a way to test the waters or to just have fun.  Hell, it's even been done in this series.  Korra's date with Bolin and Zuko's date in Ba Sing Se.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2012)

Nah, it sucks. It's just basically breathed life into that horrendous Zutara ordeal people thought was dead to begin with. This season should have just been them getting to know each other on a platonic level, and then maybe after some of the 2nd season gradually have it grow into something more.

I mean, Aang and the Gaang were able to focus on their duties despite the uncertainties he had in this endeavor. 

 With how soon and how rushed it was done, it just looks like some shit you'd see in Degrassi or something, and again, it's what Korra will be noted for more than anything. Also, this episode did not put the drama to an end, there's still the Asami thing...oh boy, I can't...wait for that...


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You serious bro?  That initial meeting was a crush or as guys would say when meeting an attractive female "".  I'm not denying they've grown closer but they are not in love?  Loving someone and being in love with someone are not the same thing.



Mako is in a relationship with Asami and so far has every intention of maintaining that relationship in spite of his feelings for Korra, so kindly explain to me again how he is not "in love" with Asami?



Mider T said:


> Nobody ever said that, what she claimed was he thought about her while he was with Asami.She didn't have to, she went out on a limb and what do you know?  It was correct.  People aren't always sure of those accusations.



She said "When you're with her you're thinking about me", plural not singular.



blue♥ said:


> Again, Korra is presumptuous. This isn't the first time that she's overstepped her boundaries, i.e. calling Tenzin a terrible teacher, running away from home to follow Tenzin to Republic City, etc. I'm not saying that she was wrong for saying that, but it shouldn't come as a surprise that something like that would slip from her mouth. She found enough justification to think and say that, something more than just the "admit it" line, and she's being honest with her thoughts, unlike Mako. I'm really not seeing the problem with that line.



I'm not saying it's not in character, just that it's wrong.

It comes off as incredibly self centered and bitchy which is why a lot of people see it as offensive, moreso than anything else she's done so far.



> It's called infatuation and crushing. Love at first sight does not equate actual love. It's attraction. And I'm not disclaiming that he has strong feelings for Asami, nor am I trying to compare how much he loves Asami and Korra, but loving and being in love are not the same thing.
> 
> I'm saying that if he were truly in love with Asami, this would not be such a big issue in this episode. That doesn't mean that he's truly in love with Korra, and his confusion about his feelings for the two is enough to say that his love is not set in stone for either or.



I already said I don't care to debate the depth of Mako's love, all indications this episode is that he feels roughly the same toward both girls at the moment.



Mider T said:


> Dating doesn't always =/= relationship either.  Dating is a way to test the waters or to just have fun.  Hell, it's even been done in this series.  Korra's date with Bolin and Zuko's date in Ba Sing Se.



That's redundant since Mako and Asami's relationship has long since passed that point.

And again, Zuko and Jin and Bolin and Korra had *A* date. Singular.



Seto Kaiba said:


> This is what Korra will be remembered for, and it's a shame. Whatever happens, this is what her character will be remembered for...Honestly, shoulda waited until the 2nd season for this stuff.



Don't be melodramatic, by the end of the 2nd season people will hardly remember this.

Heck, at the rate things are headed all of this romantic nonsense will probably be resolved by the end of the season


----------



## KamiKazi (May 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is what Korra will be remembered for, and it's a shame. Whatever happens, this is what her character will be remembered for...Honestly, shoulda waited until the 2nd season for this stuff.


I'll remember the episode for showing that Bolin and Korra have a level of maturity that I wouldn't have initially suspected of them and that Mako can be the more immature brother despite how much maturity he shows in caring for Bolin. It got the relationship stuff out of the way sure, but there were character moments in the episode.

Korra regaining some lost confidence and facing a problem instead of cowering from it.
Bolin and Korra holding their own in the pro bending tournament.
Fat Pabu. 
Bonding moments for each of the main trio that brought them closer.

You were going to get fans that overreact to the slightest things regardless, but I think some people need to re-watch the episode if the only thing they took away from it was "oh great pairings." Quite frankly I don't care who is paired with who and I enjoyed the episode.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Don't be melodramatic, by the end of the 2nd season people will hardly remember this.
> 
> Heck, at the rate things are headed all of this romantic nonsense will probably be resolved by the end of the season



What was the big fervor at the end of the series over? Which didn't have nearly as much of this stuff in the entire series that this had in a short time? I'm not being melodramatic, I'm only being realistic. This doesn't put an end to it necessarily, it just opens up a whole other door.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

That's unfair to compare ATLA with LoK because they are two completely different series. Korra is not Aang in any sense of personality, and she's not experiencing the same things as he did. There's even the age difference to account for. Being 12 and 14 is different from being 17. Even more so when the Gaang went on a pilgrimage of sorts and Korra has lived inside a compound since she was 5 and is now stationed in a bustling city. She's dealing with a budding revolution, not a 100 year war. She's dealing with her own problems that are completely different from Aang's problems. Her tasks are also less time-limited considering she can't do anything when Amon doesn't show himself and she herself needs more training. She's not running from an entire empire bent on killing her. Amon said he would save her for last, so until he makes his move, she can't do much else but continue her training and improving her fighting. You shouldn't compare the two series.

And it's wholly unfair to compare any potential LoK pairing to Kataang or Zutara. None of these characters are like those in the Gaang. Her first meeting with Bolin was completely flirtatious on his part, and she met the athlete that she adored from all the news reports she read and the games she heard. Plus she got to play in a sport that she enjoyed reading and hearing about. She's experiencing new things in a much more relaxed environment than Aang, and it's not like she's shirking her duties.

It's fine if you don't enjoy the teenage drama/romance, but it had to be addressed. It's out of the way for now and the plot is coming back. Besides, it's only been 5 episodes - there are 19 more episodes to go, so the main story hasn't really gotten off the ground yet, but it's about to. *in my nicest and sincerest voice possible* Chill, please.

This whole ordeal isn't done, but it's been addressed for as much as it's going to be until we see Asami actually do something besides sponsor the Ferrets.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What was the big fervor at the end of the series over?



Zutara was an anomaly, don't pretend that something like that is normal.

And people were raving about plenty of things about the finale, not just shipping.



> Which didn't have nearly as much of this stuff in the entire series that this had in a short time?



Doesn't really affect anything.

Things were much worse during the first series when it came to shipping despite the lack of much actual romantic drama.



> I'm not being melodramatic, I'm only being realistic. This doesn't put an end to it necessarily, it just opens up a whole other door.



I would rather the romantic aspects be settled quickly rather than put off till the end so those undesireable aspects of the fandom don't build up and fester.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Mako is in a relationship with Asami and so far has every intention of maintaining that relationship in spite of his feelings for Korra, so kindly explain to me again how he is not "in love" with Asami?"



Didn't I already say "trying to fool himself"?  Mako told Bolin "It makes more sense for him to be with Asami" that doesn't sound like a guy in love, that sounds like somebody trying to convince himself.  He cares for her, clearly.  But Korra is the one he's in love with.  That's how it works when you think of another when you're on a date with someone else.

Really shouldn't even have to explain this, it's been done hundreds of times.



> She said "When you're with her you're thinking about me", plural not singular.



Semantics, especially since I was pointing out your "quote" that nobody said.



> I'm not saying it's not in character, just that it's wrong.
> 
> It comes off as incredibly self centered and bitchy which is why a lot of people see it as offensive, moreso than anything else she's done so far.



The only thing that might have been wrong was Korra trying to kiss a guy in a relationship, there's nothing unfair about her confessing her feelings.  Especially since two people who are supposedly in love should be secure in their relationship, which Mako and Asami are not.



> That's redundant since Mako and Asami's relationship has long since passed that point.
> 
> And again, Zuko and Jin and Bolin and Korra had *A* date. Singular.



You think its something serious between Mako and Asami with the nose-rubbing and how they started dating?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> That's unfair to compare ATLA with LoK because they are two completely different series. Korra is not Aang in any sense of personality, and she's not experiencing the same things as he did. There's even the age difference to account for. Being 12 and 14 is different from being 17. Even more so when the Gaang went on a pilgrimage of sorts and Korra has lived inside a compound since she was 5 and is now stationed in a bustling city. She's dealing with a budding revolution, not a 100 year war. She's dealing with her own problems that are completely different from Aang's problems. Her tasks are also less time-limited considering she can't do anything when Amon doesn't show himself and she herself needs more training. She's not running from an entire empire bent on killing her. Amon said he would save her for last, so until he makes his move, she can't do much else but continue her training and improving her fighting. You shouldn't compare the two series.



I understand the different circumstances in-story, but why not compare the two characters? Why not compare the dynamics, and other characteristics of the story as a whole? LoK is its direct sequel it should and will inevitably be compared to the original.



> And it's wholly unfair to compare any potential LoK pairing to Kataang or Zutara. None of these characters are like those in the Gaang. Her first meeting with Bolin was completely flirtatious on his part, and she met the athlete that she adored from all the news reports she read and the games she heard. Plus she got to play in a sport that she enjoyed reading and hearing about. She's experiencing new things in a much more relaxed environment than Aang, and it's not like she's shirking her duties.



Why not? How does that discount anything on the basis of melodrama, and believable development? I didn't say it couldn't be done, again, I just said it was done far too soon and far too rushed. 



> It's fine if you don't enjoy the teenage drama/romance, but it had to be addressed. It's out of the way for now and the plot is coming back. Besides, it's only been 5 episodes - there are 19 more episodes to go, so the main story hasn't really gotten off the ground yet, but it's about to. *in my nicest and sincerest voice possible* Chill, please.



I just said it could have waited. This was all thrown at the viewer in one big melodramatic mess. The fact that the story hasn't gotten off the ground and we have this mess is exactly my problem though. I still retain optimism in Bryke making a good story, but I'm just not going to ignore that Korra is going to be remembered for its pairings because of this stuff.



> This whole ordeal isn't done, but it's been addressed for as much as it's going to be until we see Asami actually do something besides sponsor the Ferrets.



The story seems pretty solid to me save for these romance angles...



First Tsurugi said:


> Zutara was an anomaly, don't pretend that something like that is normal.



Yes, it was an anomaly in the first series, but new life has been breathed into the entire concept behind it? What do you think they rally behind in this series?



> And people were raving about plenty of things about the finale, not just shipping.



That was what got the most attention though, and the spiritbending hax was the 2nd. 



> Doesn't really affect anything.
> 
> Things were much worse during the first series when it came to shipping despite the lack of much actual romantic drama.



It was bad but, this thing has been going on with LoK far before the series even came out. 



> I would rather the romantic aspects be settled quickly rather than put off till the end so those undesireable aspects of the fandom don't build up and fester.



That's not..no. That's only going to exacerbate the situation, when you show that melodrama they'll only want and expect more and they will fester far worse than compared to the opposite because they were "validated".


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I'm not saying it's not in character, just that it's wrong.
> 
> It comes off as incredibly self centered and bitchy which is why a lot of people see it as offensive, moreso than anything else she's done so far.



She is self-centered and she is bitchy. And it's not so much more than what she's done. She burned down an ancient relic just because she couldn't calm down and let the teachings sink in. She spat extremely harsh words at a man who has been kind and supportive to her as a mentor and father-figure - who so graciously accepted her into his home because he believed in her. If anything, she handled the Mako situation way more maturely than her frustration with Airbending and Tenzin's training. At least in this case she simply wanted Mako to be honest with her, something that she deserves considering they need to trust each other as teammates and, dare I say it, friends. She didn't throw the first punch, she only retaliated because he wouldn't give her the same honesty that she showed him in confessing to him. Confessing your love to someone, especially in that situation, deserves at least some semblance of respect. She was honest, he wasn't. She overstepped boundaries for sure, but she does that regardless if she's fairly sure that she's right. It's within character, and it's not beyond what she's done so far.



Goobikazi said:


> I'll remember the episode for showing that Bolin and Korra have a level of maturity that I wouldn't have initially suspected of them and that Mako can be the more immature brother despite how much maturity he shows in caring for Bolin. It got the relationship stuff out of the way sure, but there were character moments in the episode.
> 
> Korra regaining some lost confidence and facing a problem instead of cowering from it.
> Bolin and Korra holding their own in the pro bending tournament.
> ...



THISTHISTHIS OH MY GOD THIS. Especially fat Pabu.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 7, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> I want a Sokka "it's the quenchiest!" reference so badly.


Do they have vending machines, because I would love to see a "Cactus Cola" vending machine with that slogan in the background.


Darth said:


> I was just about to mention that.
> 
> Aang must have started his own chain of instant noodles..





Klue said:


> lol, Flameo. I didn't even notice that.
> 
> *excuse to watch again*


The little references to the original series always bring a smile to my face 

They're so subtly thrown in.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2012)

Here's a Avatar AMV I just finished today.



Any feedback would be greatly appreciated pek


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Didn't I already say "trying to fool himself"?  Mako told Bolin "It makes more sense for him to be with Asami" that doesn't sound like a guy in love, that sounds like somebody trying to convince himself.  He cares for her, clearly.  But Korra is the one he's in love with.  That's how it works when you think of another when you're on a date with someone else.
> 
> Really shouldn't even have to explain this, it's been done hundreds of times.



When he was being honest with Korra in the last half of the show he said that he liked her but he also liked Asami. He puts them on the same level more or less.

He will end up with Korra in the end but I see little reason to think that he favors Korra over Asami at the moment.



> Semantics, especially since I was pointing out your "quote" that nobody said.



My quote was the effective implication of Korra's statement.



> The only thing that might have been wrong was Korra trying to kiss a guy in a relationship, there's nothing unfair about her confessing her feelings.  Especially since two people who are supposedly in love should be secure in their relationship, which Mako and Asami are not.



What she said there was not "confessing her feelings". She was asserting how Mako felt about her.

It was insulting and wrong.



> You think its something serious between Mako and Asami with the nose-rubbing and how they started dating?



They're together so yes I would say it is "serious".

Acting lovey-dovey doesn't change that, heck some of the couples from the first show were even more ridiculous than that.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, it was an anomaly in the first series, but new life has been breathed into the entire concept behind it? What do you think they rally behind in this series?



This concept of Makorra being the new Zutara is a misnomer.

Yes Makorra is by far the most popular ship and yes there are a lot of former Zutarians behind it but that does not make it the same, chiefly because unlike Zutara there is actual substance to this ship and there are also a lot of people from other ships that have embraced it as well.



> That was what got the most attention though, and the spiritbending hax was the 2nd.



It's not like it was the only thing though.

There were plenty of other things people were talking about.



> It was bad but, this thing has been going on with LoK far before the series even came out.



So what?

Shipping is an inevitability, but it will never get as bad as it did in first series did.



> That's not..no. That's only going to exacerbate the situation, when you show that melodrama they'll only want and expect more and they will fester far worse than compared to the opposite because they were "validated".



Explain to me how resolving romantic subplots early creates more drama than leaving them unresolved till the end.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> When he was being honest with Korra in the last half of the show he said that he liked her but he also liked Asami. He puts them on the same level more or less.
> 
> He will end up with Korra in the end but I see little reason to think that he favors Korra over Asami at the moment.



I doubt Mako has figured out how he truly feels for Korra but between the way he acts and his conversation with Bolin it's clear he's more fond of Korra.



> My quote was the effective implication of Korra's statement.



No it isn't.  Korra accused him of thinking about her when he's with Asami, not thinking about her all the time.  Come on man



> What she said there was not "confessing her feelings". She was asserting how Mako felt about her.
> 
> It was insulting and wrong.



What's wrong with it?



> They're together so yes I would say it is "serious".
> 
> Acting lovey-dovey doesn't change that, heck some of the couples from the first show were even more ridiculous than that.



So all levels of dating are serious?  Let's compare, the substantial amount of scenes we've seen Korra and Mako have together, the time they've spent together, the last scene of the second episode vs. what we've seen Mako and Asami do, and how they met. 

There's obviously love on both sides, but it's of a different breed.


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I understand the different circumstances in-story, but why not compare the two characters? Why not compare the dynamics, and other characteristics of the story as a whole? LoK is its direct sequel it should and will inevitably be compared to the original.



Because you're (general you) comparing a fully developed character and a character from a show that isn't even a quarter of the way done. Korra still has plenty of growing up to do. The Gaang after season 1 were not the same characters at the end of the series. I expect the Krew to go through their own ordeals and mature in their own ways. These are not static characters. Korra has grown more now than she was in episode 1. And her problems are not over - she has more experiences to obtain. Taking age, circumstance, and background into consideration, Aang and Korra are not on the same level to be compared. If you were to switch their places, they would also deal with problems in their own way. ATLA would have been a completely different series if Korra was in Aang's place. LoK is constructed with a different purpose in mind. And funny enough, it is dealing with maturity in a different way because the era and the age of characters are different.

At this point, comparison for the sake of appraisal is a premature endeavor.



> Why not? How does that discount anything on the basis of melodrama, and believable development? I didn't say it couldn't be done, again, I just said it was done far too soon and far too rushed.



Because Zuko, Katara, and Aang are completely different from Mako, Bolin, and Korra. Pairings are constructed in story (canon or not) from different dynamics. I dislike the fact that so many fans so far have taking Makorra as the new Zutara or Kataang, or even any other potential pairing in this series, because these are round characters with developing personalities and maturity, not stock characters that are made to be just like any other character. I say this for the sake of any pairing in any fandom - comparing pairings does not do them justice.



> I just said it could have waited. This was all thrown at the viewer in one big melodramatic mess. The fact that the story hasn't gotten off the ground and we have this mess is exactly my problem though. I still retain optimism in Bryke making a good story, but I'm just not going to ignore that Korra is going to be remembered for its pairings because of this stuff.
> 
> The story seems pretty solid to me save for these romance angles...



I still disagree. I like that it's been addressed before the plot kicked into gear. We won't have to suffer through drawn out sexual tension subplots. It's not done, but it's been taken cared of as much as it can be ahead of time. We know where the three stand, and they're still friends, not bickering little kids holding grudges. They've matured over the course of one episode, and I like that.



			
				Goobikazi said:
			
		

> Do they have vending machines, because I would love to see a "Cactus Cola" vending machine with that slogan in the background.



I don't think they do, considering it's a steampunk-esque universe with vending machines. Cars are still a novelty. But I would love to see a bar or some ad board with that on there.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> This concept of Makorra being the new Zutara is a misnomer.
> 
> Yes Makorra is by far the most popular ship and yes there are a lot of former Zutarians behind it but that does not make it the same, chiefly because unlike Zutara there is actual substance to this ship and there are also a lot of people from other ships that have embraced it as well.



I find that the concept behind the two are largely the same. The Makorra deal was made even before the series came out or before we even knew about the characters. 



> It's not like it was the only thing though.
> 
> There were plenty of other things people were talking about.



But you don't dispute that was what got the most attention.



> So what?
> 
> Shipping is an inevitability, but it will never get as bad as it did in first series did.



I disagree, because the characters now are teenagers and because of the melodrama we have already received it will continue to get worse.



> Explain to me how resolving romantic subplots early creates more drama than leaving them unresolved till the end.



This wasn't a resolution exactly, and I just told you that feeding a little romantic melodrama is going to want that particular part of the fanbase to want more of it. You talked of the first series neglect of it causing the whole deal to fester, but giving it validation is far worse.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I doubt Mako has figured out how he truly feels for Korra but between the way he acts and his conversation with Bolin it's clear he's more fond of Korra.



More fond of Korra yet he sticks with Asami. Okay.



> No it isn't.  Korra accused him of thinking about her when he's with Asami, not thinking about her all the time.  Come on man



"When you're with her, you're thinking about me" is effectively stating that whenever Mako is with Asami he is instead thinking about Korra.



> What's wrong with it?



How do you not see how accusing someone of thinking about another girl romantically when they're with their girlfriend is wrong?



> So all levels of dating are serious?



Levels of dating. 



> Let's compare, the substantial amount of scenes we've seen Korra and Mako have together, the time they've spent together, the last scene of the second episode vs. what we've seen Mako and Asami do, and how they met.
> 
> There's obviously love on both sides, but it's of a different breed.



I've already said I don't care to debate the depth of Mako's love for either girl. It's a pointless and subjective endeavor.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> More fond of Korra yet he sticks with Asami. Okay.



He's not going to break her heart and drop everything, that's some Meg from Hercules shit.  Though eventually something's probably gonna give.



> "When you're with her, you're thinking about me" is effectively stating that whenever Mako is with Asami he is instead thinking about Korra.



Right, not ALL the  time.



> How do you not see how accusing someone of thinking about another girl romantically when they're with their girlfriend is wrong?



When it's true?  Korra "had an opening so she took it!"



> Levels of dating.



Yes  Like from casual to serious



> I've already said I don't care to debate the depth of Mako's love for either girl. It's a pointless and subjective endeavor.



It's important, you seem to think all love is the same.  When it's not.  I love my dog deeply but I'm not in love with him as I would be with a human.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I find that the concept behind the two are largely the same. The Makorra deal was made even before the series came out or before we even knew about the characters.



The only characteristics they share are fire/water and pairing up the two most attractive cast members.

It doesn't have the villain/anti-heroxheroine dynamic and the personalities of the characters are quite different as well.



> But you don't dispute that was what got the most attention.



No.



> I disagree, because the characters now are teenagers and because of the melodrama we have already received it will continue to get worse.



This episode resolved a portion of the "love rhombus" as it were.

Bolin's feelings for Korra have been addressed and resolved, and Korra and Mako became aware of their feelings.

The only thing left to resolve is Asami, and then the ship war is effectively over, although it's been a forgone outcome since the second episode.



> This wasn't a resolution exactly, and I just told you that feeding a little romantic melodrama is going to want that particular part of the fanbase to want more of it. You talked of the first series neglect of it causing the whole deal to fester, but giving it validation is far worse.



Most seem to dislike the melodrama so far, even among the shipping community.

I don't see anyone wanting more of this, and I see no reason to assert that such developments will become more desired by the fandom.

And it's not like the wishes of the fandom have any effect on the creative process anyway, so it's a rather trivial assertion to make.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 7, 2012)

Holy shit, active


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> He's not going to break her heart and drop everything, that's some Meg from Hercules shit.  Though eventually something's probably gonna give.



That's redundant.

At the moment, Mako has no intention of leaving Asami.



> Right, not ALL the  time.



Doesn't make it any less insulting.

Heck, it would probably be LESS insulting if she said that, since she wouldn't be singling out the time he spends with Asami.



> When it's true?  Korra "had an opening so she took it!"



But it isn't true.

Even if you hold up the instance of Mako looking at Korra that one time we've seen plenty of scenes with Mako and Asami together where nothing is so much as hinted at.



> Yes  Like from casual to serious



Are you implying this show makes those kinds of distinctions?

And are you implying that Mako is not "serious" about Asami?



> It's important, you seem to think all love is the same.  When it's not.  I love my dog deeply but I'm not in love with him as I would be with a human.



That's platonic love. The love toward a friend or a family member.

That's not the kind of love we're dealing with, and it's certainly not what Mako feels toward Asami.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's redundant.
> 
> At the moment, Mako has no intention of leaving Asami.



That's not what redundant means.  And no not at the moment, that's what I just said.



> Doesn't make it any less insulting.
> 
> Heck, it would probably be LESS insulting if she said that, since she wouldn't be singling out the time he spends with Asami.



So is she supposed to beat around the bush?  I fail to see how it's insulting?  And you're not acknowledging that you changed the meaning of her words when you ad-libbed the quote.



> But it isn't true.
> 
> Even if you hold up the instance of Mako looking at Korra that one time we've seen plenty of scenes with Mako and Asami together where nothing is so much as hinted at.



Then you'd be denying all of the experiences Mako and Korra have already shared compared to him and Asami.



> Are you implying this show makes those kinds of distinctions?



What distractions?



> That's platonic love. The love toward a friend or a family member.
> 
> That's not the kind of love we're dealing with, and it's certainly not what Mako feels toward Asami.



The point wasn't what type of love it was, it was that there are different forms of love.  You're equating loving someone to being in love with someone, which isn't the case.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 7, 2012)

"Should have waited for the second season" 

The show at that point was only given a 12 episode commitment.
Those episodes were going to comprise the entire series until Nickelodeon decided to greenlight a second season.

You can't go and scrap an entire episode while it's being animated just because you weren't sure that the show was going to be picked up beyond a certain episode number. There was absolutely no option to save a specific storyline for an assumed second season.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> So is she supposed to beat around the bush?  I fail to see how it's insulting?  And you're not acknowledging that you changed the meaning of her words when you ad-libbed the quote.



It's insulting because she is saying he is having adulterous thoughts about her  while with his girlfriend.

How do you not see that as insulting?



> Then you'd be denying all of the experiences Mako and Korra have already shared compared to him and Asami.



What does that have to do with anything?

Just because Mako has had experiences with Korra doesn't mean he thinks about her when he's with Asami.



> What distractions?





Read the quote again.



> The point wasn't what type of love it was, it was that there are different forms of love.  You're equating loving someone to being in love with someone, which isn't the case.



I am asserting that what Mako feels toward Korra and what he feels toward Asami is more or less the same.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's insulting because she is saying he is having adulterous thoughts about her  while with his girlfriend.
> 
> How do you not see that as insulting?



Because you can't help who you love.  You can't control someone's thoughts.  And she was right.
Love's a battlefield.



> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Just because Mako has had experiences with Korra doesn't mean he thinks about her when he's with Asami.



We're using comparison here, read back.



> Read the quote again.



Don't be so smug when you edited in the sentence.  And yeah, just like they portrayed Aang brushing off a girl who had feelings with him because he was interested in Katara, which resulted in said girl calling Katara a floozy.



> I am asserting that what Mako feels toward Korra and what he feels toward Asami is more or less the same.



Which is wrong.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Because you can't help who you love.  You can't control someone's thoughts.  And she was right.
> Love's a battlefield.



No, she was wrong, as the show has proven repeatedly.



> We're using comparison here, read back.



You're comparing the experiences Mako has had with Korra and Asami, yes, but that doesn't justify Korra's comment. It was still presumptive and arrogant.



> Don't be so smug when you edited in the sentence.



I think I have a right to be when your quote has it phrased properly.



> And yeah, just like they portrayed Aang brushing off a girl who had feelings with him because he was interested in Katara, which resulted in said girl calling Katara a floozy.



Aang didn't date that girl, he was never even interested in her and made that clear.



> Which is wrong.



In your opinion maybe.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, she was wrong, as the show has proven repeatedly.



Care to make a wager on how Mako breaks up with Asami, when he does?



> You're comparing the experiences Mako has had with Korra and Asami, yes, but that doesn't justify Korra's comment. It was still presumptive and arrogant.



Only if you're BETA.  It was realistic.



> I think I have a right to be when your quote has it phrased properly.



No.



> Aang didn't date that girl, he was never even interested in her and made that clear.



Going by your logic, that'd have been rude and mean, etc.



> In your opinion maybe.



:midert


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Care to make a wager on how Mako breaks up with Asami, when he does?



I see Asami breaking up with Mako tbh.



> Only if you're BETA.  It was realistic.



Are you even trying anymore?



> No.



Okay. 



> Going by your logic, that'd have been rude and mean, etc.



Nah, he let her off gently.

The situations are not even comparable.



> :midert



I think we're done here.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I see Asami breaking up with Mako tbh.



Game on!



> Are you even trying anymore?



Korra isn't beta, most people who make the first moves in relationships aren't either.  That's how they work.



> Nah, he let her off gently.
> 
> The situations are not even comparable.



Um no.   Either way, I'm trying to see if you're going to overreact at Aang acting like a real person too.



> I think we're done here.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Korra isn't beta, most people who make the first moves in relationships aren't either.  That's how they work.



If she isn't beta then why'd she let her man get stolen away from her?



> Um no.   Either way, I'm trying to see if you're going to overreact at Aang acting like a real person too.



"Acting like a real person" does not exclude being a bitch or dick, nor is it an excuse for such behavior.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2012)

The fact that Korra learned how to heal from Katara makes me wonder if Korra shall have any other experiences similar to those of her _Sifu;_ for example, I still believe that Pema shall give birth to her fourth child soon, and that Korra shall help deliver it, with the experience providing her with the inspiration that she needs to resist Amon and his followers.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If she isn't beta then why'd she let her man get stolen away from her?



It's not her man.  And she didn't know what to do before, hence her going to Pema, Ikki, and Jinora for advice.  She didn't shy away from it either.

And really?  Arguing Korra as beta?



> "Acting like a real person" does not exclude being a bitch or dick, nor is it an excuse for such behavior.



Only a reserved/sheltered person would think that's being a bitch or dick.


----------



## blue♥ (May 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If she isn't beta then why'd she let her man get stolen away from her?
> 
> 
> 
> "Acting like a real person" does not exclude being a bitch or dick, nor is it an excuse for such behavior.


Yeah, this debate has pretty much ended. Because those two lines just made no sense.


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Darth (May 8, 2012)

Koi get that away from me right now.


----------



## blue♥ (May 8, 2012)

MUST SPREAD REP. MUST. SPREAD. REP. TOO. FUCKING. GOOD.


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2012)

Koi, that is fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Burke (May 8, 2012)

People commin onta my thread actin like dey been here tha whole time actin like dey like my show


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2012)

Check it out!  This is the pilot for AtLA, in HD and without commentary.  Note the lionturtle in the beginning.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2012)

Been waiting what?  Almost 8 years for this?


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2012)

Watched the opening, and then decided to can it.

as great of a pilot as that is, I just did not want to watch that.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I think that I'll just ignore that pilot.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2012)

Seen it before. Willing to re-watch.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2012)

Not without commentary you haven't.


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2012)

I'd never seen it before but I found it interesting.  I looooved the sense of worldbuilding implied in the fact that they were REFACING A STATUE, YOU GUYS.  JUST LIKE THE ROMANS.


----------



## blue♥ (May 8, 2012)

Haha, amazing how such a mediocre (yet still funny and dynamic) pilot turned into the great project that is the Avatar series. And jeez, Aang, layin' the moves on Kya pretty heavy, eh?


----------



## Burke (May 8, 2012)

saw it years ago
no need to curse my eyes again


----------



## Superstarseven (May 8, 2012)

Calm down, man. It's not bad.

Watch an episode of Legend of The Dragon and tell me they compare.
Now _that's_ awful.

Also, "Trash"?
Room to improve but let's minimize the hyperbole please.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2012)

Yeah it's trash, but it's a pilot. It's fun noting what changed, evolved into what, and what could've been.


----------



## Kirito (May 8, 2012)

Wow, at least Aang isn't like that.

Also, it's pretty good that they named the main heroine Katara instead of Kya.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2012)

The only thing they really changed about Aang was his voice.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 8, 2012)

Mitchel Musso as Aang, better known for his role on Hannah Montana.
He did OK for himself regardless.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2012)

He did alright, but I'm glad they changed it up. Not a bad VA himself though.


----------



## Kirito (May 8, 2012)

> >Shut Korra down
> >Brother picks up the slack
> >They have a legitimately good time
> >Tell Korra to stop being a user
> ...



I agree with 4chan.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 8, 2012)

Is Nickelodeon trying to ingratiate themselves with the fandom?
I really don't like them using the 'shipping names like Makorra or Borra.
Seems like pandering.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirito (May 8, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Is Nickelodeon trying to ingratiate themselves with the fandom?
> I really don't like them using the 'shipping names like Makorra or Borra.
> Seems like pandering.



I'd like it if they used the name 'Aangbraham Lincoln' for bearded Aang.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Is Nickelodeon trying to ingratiate themselves with the fandom?
> I really don't like them using the 'shipping names like Makorra or Borra.
> Seems like pandering.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is that from Nick?


----------



## Kirito (May 8, 2012)

NAME OF ARTIST, PLEASE.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 8, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Is Nickelodeon trying to ingratiate themselves with the fandom?
> I really don't like them using the 'shipping names like Makorra or Borra.
> Seems like pandering.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's nothing, Bryke gave out official ship names, Koko, Kolin, and Mami.



Kirito said:


> NAME OF ARTIST, PLEASE.



Artist is this person.



Google is your friend.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's nothing, Bryke gave out official ship names, Koko, Kolin, and Mami.



Brychael actually, and that was a joke. Nick is dead serious.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 8, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Brychael actually, and that was a joke.



That's what you think.


----------



## Koi (May 9, 2012)

Brychael?  Why not Miyan?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2012)

Koi said:


> Check it out!  This is the pilot for AtLA, in HD and without commentary.  Note the lionturtle in the beginning.



So, the pilot episode is now available without the commentary by the creators? I cannot watch it now, but I shall do so when I am able to. It is always interesting to watch the pilot episode of a popular and long-running series, to see how drastically the series evolved as time passed. For example, two series of whim I am fond _Fringe_ and _The Big Bang Theory,_ are very different in their current seasons from how they were in their earlier seasons, and I expect that the same is true for the pilot episode of this series, as well.


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2012)

Superstarseven said:
			
		

> Calm down, man. It's not bad.
> 
> Watch an episode of Legend of The Dragon and tell me they compare.
> Now that's awful.
> ...



lol who called it trash? Stunna did after your post, but nobody really bashed on it.


----------



## Burke (May 9, 2012)

I dont like the new set, SS7 :c


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Is Nickelodeon trying to ingratiate themselves with the fandom?
> I really don't like them using the 'shipping names like Makorra or Borra.
> Seems like pandering.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sweet Lord.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> I dont like the new set, SS7 :c



I'm trying it out for a few days, seeing how it feels.

You'll get used to Naruaang after a while.


----------



## Kage (May 9, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> I dont like the new set, SS7 :c



i think it's cute


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 9, 2012)

I bet there will be a future episode where the Fire Ferrets are told to take a dive or something

Maybe Asami is involved o.o

And then it's too much for her conscience.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

Actually I believe we're done with the Probending subplot after episode 6.
Maybe it'll come back in Book 2.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 9, 2012)

I'd be perfectly happy with that.  Don't get me wrong, it's not that I have anything against Pro-Bending, I actually think it's pretty cool, but I'd also like to move into the meat of the story, and we're now halfway through the season, so I think now would be a good time for Pro-bending takes a back burner to the main storyline.


----------



## blue♥ (May 9, 2012)

They're in the finals - you'll get your wish, just be patient.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

Well, it served to introduce Korra to Mako and Bolin and will ramp things up with the Equalists next week. It had it's purpose and now we'll probably see the bending brothers in a more active role concerning the main conflict of this season.


----------



## Burke (May 9, 2012)

Preview clip


----------



## Kirito (May 9, 2012)

^link for non-US people?


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So they just bend into Amon's wishes? lol.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

There's probably more to their plan, I have a feeling the clip cut it just at the right part.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Preview clip



No! How can the council agree to Amon's demands? He is not the type of person with whom one can reason; to give in to his demands is to surrender to him. The United States has never compromised with terrorists, and neither should the city council compromise with Amon.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Maybe Tenzin IS Amon!

Edit: And Tarlok or Targlesnoff, or whatever his name is, is his SISTER! See the bits with the kid actually make sense now!


----------



## axellover2 (May 9, 2012)

Well to be fair it does seem like the council is trying to keep everyone safe. Can't argue with that reasoning.


----------



## Koi (May 9, 2012)

Tenzin is totally Amon. 





Seriously though, could you imagine??  I mean, I don't know why he'd even do it, but oh god that would be gloriously fucked up.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

> ?The only reason I?m watching the Legend of Korra is because I want to know what happened to Zuko?s mom, Toph, and how grown up Aang looks like.?



What a stupid reason to watch this show. People are going to have to come to terms that this isn't season 4 of Avatar:TLA


----------



## KamiKazi (May 9, 2012)

Speaking of Toph, no age mentioned for Toph on nick.com's Welcome to Republic City after her unlock. No death age, no current age, what's with that? And by "what's with that," I mean Toph is Amon.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

Same reason none is for Sokka or Suki presumably, too sad.  It'll probably be briefly touched upon.


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2012)

I still think Sokka was killed by Yakone.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 10, 2012)

axellover2 said:


> Well to be fair it does seem like the council is trying to keep everyone safe. Can't argue with that reasoning.



Except that capitulating to Amon's demands shall only embolden him; the council should allow the tournament to continue, as an act of defiance and spite toward Amon, to show that they are not afraid of him. Terrorists work by using fear as their primary tactic, and if that weapon is ineffective, they lose much of their power, so the council should attempt to use that as they counter-measure against him, in my mind.


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2012)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So they just bend into Amon's wishes? lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2012)

I actually think its sort of contrived if they go ahead with closing the finals, especially from the water bending guy. I like to think they have some sort of plan because yeah, giving into terrorists demands usually doesn't work out very well. 

But since Tenzin is obviously Amon and Tarblesnarble is his sister (think about it! Katara is a water bender too!), it's obviously an eviiiiil plot.


----------



## Koi (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I still think Sokka was killed by Yakone.



OH SHIT.  I hadn't even considered that.  That is.. very interesting. *strokes chin*

What if Amon is Yakone's son?


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I think at least one member of the original Team Avatar died during the Yakone Incident. There's definitely _some_ connection between him and Amon.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

Why the hell is there 2 threads outside of a subsection for this show anyway?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 10, 2012)

We were here first!


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

Here we go again.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

Give it to me straight, not like a banana.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

The nature curvature of my potassalicious body prevents me from giving it to you straight.


----------



## hehey (May 10, 2012)

Did you guys see the 3rd clip from the episode? "this message was brought to you by cabbage corp" on the radio?....cabbage corp....

Friday

Cabbage man seems to have found greatness.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

^A little late with that but thanks.

Did anyone notice in that shot with grown Aang from the flashback, the character behind him resemble Kuei?


----------



## Koi (May 10, 2012)

Were there more The Promise leaks?  I just saw something on tumblr that looked like it may have been from there..


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2012)

Haven't heard of anything yet. I'll dig around and let you guys know if something pops up in the inner recesses of the internet.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJXzotgsXQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

Promise leaks?

I'm on the case.

EDIT: Here's the new episode preview for those who don't live in the US.  Link removed


----------



## Burke (May 10, 2012)

Koi said:


> OH SHIT.  I hadn't even considered that.  That is.. very interesting. *strokes chin*
> 
> What if Amon is Yakone's son?



i wouldnt be at all surprised if toph and sokka were offed by yakon


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2012)

Or maybe Toph and Sokka ARE Yakon.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2012)

Promise 2 leaks? Where?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2012)

Is anyone else here surprised that Tarrlok actually agreed with Tenzin? I was definitely expecting Tarrlok to be eager to defy Amon by continuing the pro-bending tournament. However, I still believe that the tournament shall continue, for the sake of providing drama and entertainment to us, the audience, and to provide further tension between Amon and the benders.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 11, 2012)

This is too trippy for me, man.


----------



## Fourangers (May 11, 2012)

Sooooooo...I hope I'm not the only one who thought that Korra was being a little bit arrogant in this clip...?  I mean, she should mull over the threat of Amon and the problem they will give to civilians. Of course, she may have the thought of "I'm not bending to your ways Amon" (lol, pun) but she should contemplate about everything instead of having the narrow, straight as an arrow mindset "I want to participate the finals."

That was...kinda selfish.

And while she is the avatar, she's nowhere good enough to involve with politics. She might be a popular figure, but she still doesn't have a position to help with the town; aside being a fighter against Amon.

I guess that since everyone kind of worship her because she is the avatar, she is confident. A little bit too overconfident, may I say.

Hopefully the creators did this on purpose and she will learn some lessons of humility.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, it's getting hot in here.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> *Spoiler*: __



How is that occurring? Is Korra using some spirit world- or Avatar-related to create duplicates of herself? And why would she do that? I know that Amon's message to benders is essentially "go fuck yourselves," but I am surprised that Korra took that message to a literal extreme.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is that occurring? Is Korra using some spirit world- or Avatar-related to create duplicates of herself? And why would she do that? I know that Amon's message to benders is essentially "go fuck yourselves," but I am surprised that Korra took that message to a literal extreme.



Is this your sense of humor at work or are you being serious?


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2012)

*Question*: What does "Birds of a feather flock together" mean?
Regular Answer: Similar things stick together.
DDJ Answer: I believe it is referring to the migratory patterns of creatures of the avian species.  Such behavior benefits the group and increases chance of survival.  However, social and collective attitudes also define the personalities of these animals and has also been observed in other species such as (but not limited to) humans, dogs, and cats of both the small and large varieties.


----------



## Koi (May 11, 2012)

Did the last two Republic City locations unlock?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, man. Go check them out.


----------



## Wan (May 12, 2012)

Dunno if this has been posted yet, but comicsalliance.com did an , mostly about her audition process and her interaction with the other VAs.  

One interesting detail is that she had been watching A:TLA on DVD when she heard about the audition.  Always good to have someone who's already a fan and understands the context of the fictional world.

Can I take this moment to say what a wonderful job Janet Varney is doing as Korra?


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

I'm such an idiot for just realizing that David Faustino is the guy that played Bud Bundy.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

Oman said:


> Can I take this moment to say what a wonderful job Janet Varney is doing as Korra?



For her first time doing animation, she's doing an incredible job. There's this one person on Tumblr that really hates the casting of Janet as Korra and loathes the effort that she's putting into voicing the character. Of course when you engage this idiot as to why, responding with a disrespectful gif seems to be her answer. Very brave.

Also, Janet gave me a shoutout on her podcast this week.
 (first 2 minutes)

Very cool hearing Korra say my username.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

I'm a funny friend!


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

lol rep me back


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2012)

for a second i thought this was a rerun
i cried like a little girl...


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 12, 2012)

Oh god, isn't Tenzin the adorable-ist?


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Whoa, Tenzin and Lin, Bryke are not kidding around with this shipping business.  Might as well open a port.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

Of course Lin's the girl Tenzin left for Pema.


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

TENZIN BACKSTORY IS BEST BACKSTORY

I have never derived such joy from watching a 51 year old man squirm and flounder. :rofl


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Why are they hinting at i*c*st though?

Can't wait for the fanart


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 12, 2012)

Oh god, the nerds in the stands


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Mako had that "U Mad?" look on his face

Korra was quick to suggest cheating


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 12, 2012)

The announcer has dedication xD

Shame that happened, but at least the wolf bats get theirs xD


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

Why do I hate Tahno? That match details all I need to know.

AND FUCKIN AMON. FUCKIN CREEPS ME THE FUCK OUT, MAN.



AND DAYUM KORRA, THAT WAS SOME SEXY BOXING RIGHT THAR.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

How the heck did they sneak in those electricity gauntlets into the arena with the metalbending corps putting the place under such heavy surveillance?


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

CREAMIN MY PANTS SO HARD


----------



## Burke (May 12, 2012)

Agreed, everyone should have been checked at the door.

Anyways im tired of this whole "not having a preview for next episode" thing


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 12, 2012)

Damn, that Amon is slick.

Those gloves, did they make them from a box of scraps in a cave?


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> How the heck did they sneak in those electricity gauntlets into the arena with the metalbending corps putting the place under such heavy surveillance?



Maybe they placed them in the arena ahead of time.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

The Aang flashback was awesome.  I love this storytelling device they're using, finding out what happened in the past piece by piece.  The last part of the puzzle will probably be put together when Korra contacts Aang in the spirit world.

Linsanity!  Bei Fong family is cursed with unrequited love it seems.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

They still checked out the arena before the match.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> They still checked out the arena before the match.



Did they?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 12, 2012)

It is a bit odd. I gather that being a metalbender would probably make you a natural metal detector.

Or maybe they hijacked the popcorn and kidnapped the vendors.


----------



## Burke (May 12, 2012)

Ok so
Tenzin x Lin [*O*]
Tahno cheated by bloodbending [*X*]

Damn, i was hoping for that to be true ;;


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

What was Asami doing during the raid?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 12, 2012)

Cabbage Corp must be involved


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2012)

hit and run
always works


----------



## MunchKing (May 12, 2012)

That was awesome. Terrifying, but awesome.

And Pabu being useful. Love it.


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

GUYS. LIN/KORRA IS MY NEW OTP. THEIR AWESOMENESS JUST OUTSHINES ALL.

Quick notes for now:

Teamwork has never been so sullied. Fuckin Wolfbats.

Those other 3 council members are just Tarrlok fangirls. They'll say whatever he says, I swear.

Glimpses of Tenzin's past and his non-calm himself are just so amazing. I want to snuggle him.

Lin is so badass, she lives up to the Bei Fong name. Toph, you did so fucking well raising her.

Pabu, you stole the show. Until LinKorra teamwork blew up the show.

Poor Bolin, no one ever takes him seriously. 

Korra, Y U SO EPIC. That deathmatch was PERFECT. RIGHT. IN. THE HAIR.

The last four minutes were just gushingly amazing, I was in constant fangasm. I was also cheering at the top of my lungs during that match. But HOLY SHIT. CREAMED MY PANTS SO HARD WITH THAT LINKORRA TEAMWORK.

Korra, if only you could airbend. We'll work on that, I promise, sweetie. But until then, just let Lin be your knight in shining armor. 


I was just so  during this episode.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 12, 2012)

Clearly, popcorn is to Metalbenders, as lead is to Superman


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

The Korra crew definitely earned their money with this past episode.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 12, 2012)

*Episode 5*
I'm not sure if I could call the last episode filler. 

It seems like what they did is got all the romantic tension out in the open. Instead of having all our main characters dance around the subject of 'who has a crush on who', we get to see them put all their feelings out there and see what happens. We see them get past their petty arguments for the sake of friendship and teamwork, and they should come out of it being more mature about these matters in future episodes.

Plus Bolin and Korra really stood out in their solo pro-bending moments. I like Pro-Bending, but I hope it doesn't become a crutch to rely on for most of the conflict during the series (or leads into something else more sinister/troubling outside the ring).

*Episode 6*
This episode provided some needed conflict from Amon. And yes it's nice that he caused it during the pro-bending finals.

I just hope that after this everybody now is more prepared to deal with chi-blockers from now on. It's one thing to get caught off-guard, but it would make every bender seem incompetent if they don't get their shit together.


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Did they?



OMG I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THAT. HOW COULD I?! Mako totally makes up for all the asshattery (he wasn't really an asshat, but fandom dictates that he was) with that. Never has a sarcastic smirk and wink turned me on and ruffle a fabulous man's whiskers as much as that did.



ReikaiDemon said:


> Cabbage Corp must be involved



I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING. Cabbage Corp has supplied electricity to the city for 50 years - CABBAGE MERCHANT'S LEGACY IS BEING USED AGAINST THE AVATAR. CABBAGE MERCHANT IS AMON.


AND SERIOUSLY. WHERE DID ASAMI DISAPPEAR TO? SUSPICIONS.

ALSO, NEVER HAVE I SEEN A LIGHT SHOW BE SO FABULOUS. Wolfbats, REALLY? All that was totally necessary? SO FABULOUS IT HURTS.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

<-- Still waiting for the episode to go online..


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

Darth said:


> <-- Still waiting for the episode to go online..


Do you mind a stream of it? Until the official and better quality comes out?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> *Episode 5*
> I'm not sure if I could call the last episode filler.



Don't even beat your brain about it, because it wasn't.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

blue, I'll take the stream.


----------



## Bringer (May 12, 2012)

LOL

When Amon was doing his speech was I the only one hoping for Asami to jump on his back and attack him or something?

The wikia says she had the best martial arts teacher money can buy. I want to see her go toe to toe with Amon.


Unless...she is working for him.


----------



## Burke (May 12, 2012)

fire ferrets dont have money for the tournament
hiroshi pays for them

if they didnt get in then the councils decision to stop the finals would have gone through since the krew would not have intervened.

but since hiroshi guaranteed they would get in
amons plans worked out swimmingly


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> blue, I'll take the stream.





It's the last 30 minutes. Like I said, not the best quality, but you can watch all 30 minutes in its glory. 


I NEED LIN FANART. STAT.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 12, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Unless...she is working for him.



I got the impression she was the moment she first appeared (same for her father). 


Maybe her family's company is providing the technology behind Amon's/The Equalists' weapons.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> It's the last 30 minutes. Like I said, not the best quality, but you can watch all 30 minutes in its glory.
> 
> 
> I NEED LIN FANART. STAT.



You're awesome. Thanks Blue!


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

*just rewatched the last 4 minutes 3 times now*

Korra, you are so badass it hurts. Lin, you are so badass it kills.

It's so good to see some real action, even if it wasn't for very long. I love Pro-Bending, and I love watching the team dynamics and the quick thinking under pressure and rules needed. But I don't think we're gonna get any matches for a long time. Not when all of this went down for the finals and Amon has made his threat clear.

Who knows what the next episode will entail (Yeah, Aftermath), but I really hope we get to see her make strides in her airbending training soon. Because it was blaringly obvious that if she had airbending, she would have lasted longer on the rooftop.

But even without airbending, HOLY SHIT *pulls hair out*.

Sorry, I'm not done fangirling yet.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Korra grabbing the side of the stage to save Mako and herself reminding me of Jackie Chun embedding his foot into the wall to save himself in Dragonball.


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2012)

It'll probably be a slow episode. You never want to make too much action. That just discombobulates viewers. This would be a perfect moment to give us at least some background information on the whole problem with Aaang.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> *just rewatched the last 4 minutes 3 times now*
> 
> Korra, you are so badass it hurts. Lin, you are so badass it kills.
> 
> ...



I would have loved to see Tenzin do more than just stand and watch. I mean, Lin reacted like an earthbender in their prime and proceeded to kick ass. Tenzin kinda did nothing.

Great episode though. It's too bad the Fire Ferrets lost to underhanded tricks, but the wolfbats got what was coming to them.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

Oh yeah! If Tenzin had aided Lin and Korra, Amon wouldn't have escaped. 

I'll just assume he was dispatching the Equalists in the arena.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

Darth said:


> I would have loved to see Tenzin do more than just stand and watch. I mean, Lin reacted like an earthbender in their prime and proceeded to kick ass. Tenzin kinda did nothing.



I think they're trying to avoid showing too much airbending, to make it a bigger deal when it 'comes back' to the show, as korra learns it.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Tenzin was knocked out until the end of the fight


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

Oh? I must have forgotten; I assumed he awoke when Lin did.


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

No, he did wake up when after Lin woke up - we see both of them look up to the ceiling at Amon escaping.

So who knows what he was doing throughout that fucking epically hot battle.


----------



## FeiHong (May 12, 2012)

^
Tenzin is doing what Air benders do. They don't like conflict. They don't really attack...it was like Aang throughout his show. He like to resolve matters peacefully. But when attacked he'll fight back of course if that's the only way. 

And also, that's some bullshit. Korra was hanging on with Mako. Mako is back on the stage. Meaning round 1 is still in play no? I guess that's what it means to be cheaters...paying the ref to declare the round when it's still going on. Then why bother having the match...just declare the Wolfgang the winners at the very start...


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

Perhaps he was helping with evacuation since airbending isn't exactly an offensive skill.


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> ^
> Tenzin is doing what Air benders do. They don't like conflict. They don't really attack...it was like Aang throughout his show. He like to resolve matters peacefully. But when attacked he'll fight back of course if that's the only way.
> 
> And also, that's some bullshit. Korra was hanging on with Mako. Mako is back on the stage. Meaning round 1 is still in play no? I guess that's what it means to be cheaters...paying the ref to declare the round when it's still going on. Then why bother having the match...just declare the Wolfgang the winners at the very start...


It could have also been that the round was out of time, and since the Wolfbats had advanced farther with more team members they still took the round.

I'll need to rewatch the entire episode to make sure I didn't miss anything, but I'm pretty sure that's how they took the first round.


----------



## FeiHong (May 12, 2012)

You can bend a strong wind current like a hurricane. What can your attacker do? You can form a sphere of air around your opponent's head, then suck out the oxygen out of that sphere, like a vacuum. Bam that dude dies from suffocation. You can blow that guy sky high and let him fall to his death.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

I need to rewatch it asap just because


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Tenzin was knocked out until the end of the fight



No, he definitely woke up exactly when Lin woke up. He even stood up and saw the explosion. He was definitely capable of acting.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> You can bend a strong wind current like a hurricane. What can your attacker do? You can form a sphere of air around your opponent's head, then suck out the oxygen out of that sphere, like a vacuum. Bam that dude dies from suffocation. You can blow that guy sky high and let him fall to his death.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I don't really think airbenders can suffocate you to death. bending's never just straight telling your element to do exactly what you want with extremely precise control. It's not like firebending is pyrokinesis on the level of oh look im making flames into the shape of a doggy! or whatever.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

haha what is that from


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Code Geass.

And Lin is the reason Pema stays on the island.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Darth said:


> <-- Still waiting for the episode to go online..



Soon, my son.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Darth said:


> No, he definitely woke up exactly when Lin woke up. He even stood up and saw the explosion. He was definitely capable of acting.



Was pretty disappointing, I'm guessing that he is being saved for a really awesome fight scene.


----------



## Stalin (May 12, 2012)

It must been hard on lin for tenzin to leave her of a younger woman.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

I don't think it was age that was hard on her as much as it was that she and Tenzin were childhood friends, as were their parents.  That's probably what hurt the most, is they were so close.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

This episode.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Lol at Tenzin trying to deny things and then excuse things. We all know why he bailed.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Lol at Tenzin trying to deny things and then excuse things. We all know why he bailed.



Why he bail son? Tell'em why he bailed.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why he bail son? Tell'em why he bailed.



He didn't want to fight with someone that could kick his ass.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why he bail son? Tell'em why he bailed.



With Lin from his teenage years, all was fine until they hit their late 30s then the wrinkles started to kick in. Along came some woman in her early 20s. 

In all seriousness it probably down to him wanting kids, it looked as though he knocked up Pemma early into their relationship. Regarding Lin I'm guessing she was focused on her career and had no time for repopulating the Airbenders.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

That's actually a good point. He probably did leave her over kids.


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

This sounds like the making of a drama-filled fanfic.


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _new episode feels once again_ 



TARRLOK YOU SUSPICIOUS friend

MAKO AND BOLIN YOU ARE SO ~ELOQUENT. #PSYCH

WHOA LIN WHERE DID THAT COME FROM YOU HARDASSED friend.  I BET YOU'RE THE MINERVA MCG OF THIS SERIES AND YOU'RE REALLY JUST A HUGE QUIDDITCH PRO-BENDING FAN ON TOP OF BEING A CERTIFIED BADASS WHICH MEANS YOU'RE GOING TO BECOME MY FAVORITE CHARACTER REALLY SOON

TARRLOK THIS FEELS LIKE ENTRAPMENT.  LOOK COUNCIL.  HOW DOES THIS NOT FEEL LIKE ENTRAPMENT, LIN TENZIN IS RIGHT YOU ARE BEING PLAYED

OH GOD 

TENZIN

AND LIN

AND

AND

OH GOD MY BRAIN DKJGBKWERHGWKLRHGKLQERHGKLQERHGLIUSHDLGKHENCFKQHEF 

THAT IS AMAAAAAAAZING I DID NOT SEE THAT COMING _*THANK YOU BRYKE YOU BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE I LOVE YOU SO MUCH*_

WAIT FLASHLIGHTS?  DOES THAT IMPLY THEY'VE FIGURED OUT SMALL-SCALE BATTERIES THEN?  HMMM

~AT LEAST FOR ONE NIGHT~ FUCK NOW I SHIP LITERALLY EVERYTHING THAT DOES NOT INVOLVE CHILDREN

PABU'S UNIFORM OH MY GOD HE _*IS*_ MY CAT WHO I DRESS UP IN DIFFERENT HATS

PABU YOU CAN STICK THE LANDING LIKE NO OTHER

OH SHIT I AM LIKING THESE WOLFBATS THEATRICS.  I WONDER WHAT THEIR BUDGET IS LIKE.  I AM STILL WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION THAT THEY'RE SPONSORED BY A HAIR PRODUCT BRAND

SHIT THAT RICOCHET WAS FANTASTIC, ILU HUSBANDO

THAT WAS A TERRIBLE CALL FUCK YOU REF I BET YOU'RE AN EQUALIST

KORRA I KNEW YOUR SEXY MUSCULAR ARMS WOULD BE A MACGUFFIN AT SOME POINT

SERIOUSLY HOW IS EVERYONE IN THIS STADIUM NOT QUESTIONING THESE CALLS??

WAIT JK KORRA THAT WAS GREAT BB

TAHNO ARE YOU RELATED TO AZULA BY CHANCE? J/W

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT OH MY GOD

YEP I GUESS THEY FIGURED OUT BATTERIES

YOU GUYS THIS IS _* SOME DARK SHIT*_

OH MAN IS THIS WHEN THE RAP BATTLE STARTS?

WHOOPS GUESS NOT

HEY IS IT WEIRD THAT AMON DOESN'T ACTUALLY FIGHT LIKE A CHI-BLOCKER?

AND THERE IT GOES

OH MAN SEXY TOPH AND AANG AND YAKONE (I'M ASSUMING ANYWAY, BUT REALLY WHO ELSE WOULD THAT BE AT THIS POINT?)

TELL ME THAT AMON IS GOING TO CHALLENGE THE FIRE FERRETS TO A MATCH

OH NVM THEY'RE TIED UP, GUESS NOT

BOLIN

YES

YES BOLIN

MAN THAT DOME WAS BEAUTIFUL, AMON YOU DICK

HEY I WONDER WHAT HAPPENED TO ASAMI?

LIN YOU BEAUTIFUL CREATURE <333333

CRYING RN YOU GUYS


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

I'M WITH YOU, KOI. CRYING SUCH BEAUTIFUL TEARS AT SUCH A WONDROUS MASTERPIECE OF AN EPISODE.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: _new episode feels once again_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MunchKing (May 12, 2012)

Koi said:


> TARRLOK THIS FEELS LIKE ENTRAPMENT.  LOOK COUNCIL.  HOW DOES THIS NOT FEEL LIKE ENTRAPMENT, LIN TENZIN IS RIGHT YOU ARE BEING PLAYED



How spineless are these people? No wonder Tenzin is so grumpy all the time,  he has to cope with these asshats all day.



Koi said:


> YOU GUYS THIS IS _* SOME DARK SHIT*_





I hope it doesn't get much darker, but I guess the flashback doesn't bode well. And Amon might push it into grimdark territory.

Oh gawd. What if he went after the airbending kids?


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> With Lin from his teenage years, all was fine until they hit their late 30s then the wrinkles started to kick in. Along came some woman in her early 20s.
> 
> In all seriousness it probably down to him wanting kids, it looked as though he knocked up Pemma early into their relationship. Regarding Lin I'm guessing she was focused on her career and had no time for repopulating the Airbenders.



All Tenzin wanted to do was shag - my man.


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2012)

So did Aang die assuming that his son was going to marry Lin.. ?


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Koi said:


> So did Aang die assuming that his son was going to marry Lin.. ?



Possibly.

But he did die wondering if Zuko was finally going to "tap" Katara.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Lol at Katara calling people chumps after owning them. Like a lighthearted Azula.


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

^ Wait, what?


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

He probably meant Korra


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

Apparently my memory is shit since I don't even remember her calling anyone "chump." I assume it was thrown at Tahno?


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

She's been calling people chump for awhile now. 

But yeah, she called Tahno a chump.


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

This obviously means that I need to rewatch all 6 episodes and observe every little detail.


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2012)

Haha oh man they're dressed AS THE FIRE FERRETS.  That went completely over my head the first time.




p.s. I guess Tenzin isn't Amon. ):


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Apparently my memory is shit since I don't even remember her calling anyone "chump." I assume it was thrown at Tahno?



She called those gang members chumps after whooping their asses.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Tahno said:
			
		

> Anybody else want to scrap with the champs?



His face when he said this.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

And then Amon fucked him up.


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2012)

SO is there a new episode next week?  Or are they forcing us to wait? D:

There are still a few tiny little snippets from the trailer that we haven't seen, so that kinda gives me hope.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

There is an episode on the 19th.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 12, 2012)

There's an LOK staff member who says there won't be any hiatuses for Korra.


----------



## Burke (May 12, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> There's an LOK staff member who says there won't be any hiatuses for Korra.



Woah, big new.
That only means that the hiatus between seasons 1 and 2 will be even longer.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Hopefully just a year or something.


----------



## Burke (May 12, 2012)

What an asshole


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> There's an LOK staff member who says there won't be any hiatuses for Korra.



Hopefully they've learned their lesson.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> What an asshole



Didn't even notice him laughing upon first view, I was just like "SPONGEBOB GTFO!"


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

What was the cause of those ridiculously long breaks during A:TLA?


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Nick, back in the Dark Ages of cartoons.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 12, 2012)

Nick was really idiotic in its handling of ATLA, apparently they thought Zoey 101 could go further than that did. So much for that, huh?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> What was the cause of those ridiculously long breaks during A:TLA?



Animation takes a long, long time.
If Book 2 and 3 of Avatar were greenlit at the same time, then there wouldn't have been a 9 month wait between seasons. 
I honestly can't believe that Korra was very close to starting in 2013.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Nick was really idiotic in its handling of ATLA, apparently they thought Zoey 101 could go further than that did. So much for that, huh?



Well to be fair, Zoey 101 was a hit from the start while Avatar took awhile to get popular.  In fact, Zoey 101 was very popular (like most of Dan Schneider's shows) all throughout the run.  It was only canceled because she got pregnant IRL.


----------



## Wan (May 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> What was the cause of those ridiculously long breaks during A:TLA?



The break between seasons 2 and 3 was just because they were working on the episodes.  I heard that an episode takes about 9 months to complete; they work on them simultaneously but that's how long they take.

The break in the middle of season 3 was just down to Nickelodeon scheduling incompetence.  Very nearly after The Day of Black Sun aired, a Canadian network that had the distribution rights to Avatar (YTV, IIRC) aired "The Western Air Temple" and "The Firebending Masters", meaning Nickelodeon could have done the same easily.  Those episodes, and "The Boiling Rock", got released on DVD in the US a couple months before they aired in the US.  And one of the show's directors (Giancarlo Volpe, IIRC) voiced his discontent on his deviantArt page about Nickelodeon stalling the airing of the season 3 episodes, saying they were all ready to go.

Then Nickelodeon decided to air all the remaining episodes -- The Western Air Temple all the way to Sozin's Comet -- in one week.  They promoted the hell out of it, but still.  The delay was grossly incompetent.  Pray that Korra doesn't get the same treatment at any point.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2012)

Don't forget, there were breaks in Books 1 and 2 as well. Those Books needed time to catch up, and they also were Summer breaks as well. There were also weeks during runs where shows didn't air... not sure why. I remember a bit of fandom outrage when Lake Laogai didn't air, because it was fully advertised and everything the week leading up to it, and no warning that it wasn't going to air. That was a sad, sad Friday.


----------



## Wan (May 13, 2012)

Yes, but none of those were a screw up on the level of the mid-book 3 hiatus.  Heck, the Sozin's Comet _tie-in novelization_ got published a couple months before the episodes aired.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yes, but none of those were a screw up on the level of the mid-book 3 hiatus.  Heck, the Sozin's Comet _tie-in novelization_ got published a couple months before the episodes aired.



Now that, is fuckin' fail.


----------



## MajorThor (May 13, 2012)

"Did boomerang come back?"

""No, Suki did!!"


----------



## Wan (May 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Now that, is fuckin' fail.



Yeah, imagine the conversations that went on between the show's creators and the executives.

Execs:  We're pushing the last half of the season back to July.

Bryke:  Um, ok, I guess.  We'll just send a memo to the DVD department telling them to push the DVDs back so they don't release before the episodes air.

Execs:  Oh, heck no!  Those things sell like crack.

Bryke:  But won't the DVD releases lower the TV ratings because people will have already seen the episodes?

Execs:  Pft, ratings.  We got Spongebob.  If we cared about people actually watching your show on TV, we would have cancelled it a looooooong time ago.

Bryke: Uh huh...can we at least push back that cheap cash-in novel so spoilers for the finale don't get out before the episode airs?

Execs:  Spoilers?  HAH.  The fans will still buy the DVDs, and as long as we get their money we don't care if their experience is ruined.  Speaking of which, have you seen M. Night Shyamalan's screenplay for the movie?  It's _fantastically_ expository and dull, just like all cash-in kid's adaptations should be!

Bryke:  Why did we agree to work for you again...?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 13, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> What an asshole


I never saw that. 

I admit, I laughed.  But then .


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2012)

That said, they were also working on Sozin's Comet until the summer.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 13, 2012)

Shame Nick is such an asshat channel, maybe they would've gotten better treatment at Cartoon Network.

Say, that was like mid 00's, Cartoon Network was still chill with animation then, weren't they?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yeah, imagine the conversations that went on between the show's creators and the executives.
> 
> Execs:  We're pushing the last half of the season back to July.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Big G (May 13, 2012)

TVguide.com says next week is repeat


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Shame Nick is such an asshat channel, maybe they would've gotten better treatment at Cartoon Network.
> 
> Say, that was like mid 00's, Cartoon Network was still chill with animation then, weren't they?



Well, Bryan had this to say on the matter a couple of months ago



> Korra has taken longer to produce than Avatar, precisely and solely because we asked for a longer production schedule so we would have more time for the storyboarding, design, art direction, animation, etc., all in the interest of crafting a higher quality show, and Nickelodeon gave us the support to do that. (Ask around and find another studio that backs its shows like that? You?ll have a hard time.) We may not love every decision that comes down the pipeline, but the fact remains that this network has made it possible for us to create a series we are very proud to share with you.



I'll take his word for it because I have no idea how Cartoon Network, Disney and The Hub treat their shows in comparison to Nickelodeon. I do know that Nick seems to be content with just comedy based toons. You'd figure that Avatar would have opened them up to greenlight more action shows. Korra seems to be an island unto itself.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> TVguide.com says next week is repeat



Well, that's just disappointing.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, Avatar sticks out like a healthy thumb on a sore hand


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2012)

Does it? Does it even stick out? I've been busy the last three Saturdays, and I was hoping they would at least replay it once before the weekend was through. We're back to Book 3 balderdash on that front.

Honestly, if they want to decry downloading, then provide the product yourself.


----------



## The Big G (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, that's just disappointing.



it is But the same think about this...we're already half way through Season 1


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

True, do you have an idea as to how long we won't be getting a new episode?


----------



## blue♥ (May 13, 2012)

They're just trying to fuck over this amazing series. Whatevs. I've got the internet until they realize the series on DVD.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> Just to compare, both of yesterday's episodes for Thundercats and Young Justice can be seen on demand. Not sure what's going on there.



Perhaps cable companies want people to watch the episode on television instead of on their computers?  They might be singling out Korra since it's a popular show. :/


----------



## The Big G (May 13, 2012)

we're officially half-way through the first season of LoK


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps cable companies want people to watch the episode on television instead of on their computers?  They might be singling out Korra since it's a popular show. :/



No, Video on Demand means that you can watch shows on your TV. 
Nick is just super slow.
All the major networks, for example, make the newest episodes of their shows available the next day. Korra is popular but it 'aint 15 million viewers popular.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> No, Video on Demand means that you can watch shows on your TV.
> Nick is just super slow.
> All the major networks, for example,make episodes of their latest shows available the next day. Korra is popular but it 'aint 15 million viewers popular.



Oh, Lol Nick.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Well to be fair, Zoey 101 was a hit from the start while Avatar took awhile to get popular.  In fact, Zoey 101 was very popular (like most of Dan Schneider's shows) all throughout the run.  It was only canceled because she got pregnant IRL.



The guy who played logan got arrested the other day.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2012)

What'd he get arrested for?

And what's the deal with the rerun?  It's like they only show a Korra episode once during the week.

And I continue to be a funny friend!  Even DDJ appreciated it.


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2012)

Mider stop flaunting your user cp.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2012)

Imma neg Flow.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2012)

They are showing episode 5 tonight on Nicktoons at 8. Honestly, if they wanted it to be a goddamn Nicktoons show then make it a goddamn Nicktoons show. Otherwise, maybe 3 hours a day of Victorious can be whittled down into 2.5 hours.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Otherwise, maybe 3 hours a day of Victorious can be whittled down into 2.5 hours.



You're talking crazy now, Jove.

I wonder what would happen if Dan Schneider were in a meeting with a top Nick exec and threw a quick aside like, "Hey that Korra show is pretty good".


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2012)

I have been wondering, if a waterbender was trapped in a situation where they had no water to bend, such as in the middle of a hot and dry desert, could they cut their own body and bend their blood as with their ability? I know that such an action shall never be shown in the series proper, because it is intended for younger audiences, but would that not be an awesome display of badassery?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> but would that not be an awesome display of badassery?



It certainly would be awesome.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 13, 2012)

What would be awesome?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> What would be awesome?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 13, 2012)

...

That's a dumb idea.

You'd fall unconscious when about 1 liter or less of blood leaves your body.

And that's just from steady bleeding, forget ripping it out of your body at once.

You'll be even worse off dehydrated and under physical stress.

Edit:

Are you fucking kidding me, internet?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

It may be dumb but most badass idea usually are.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 13, 2012)

Meh, it's been done.

I finally got to buy Korra on PSN

I noticed something though, the type on the Newspapers are rendered Horizontally, and read left to right.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> You're talking crazy now, Jove.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if Dan Schneider were in a meeting with a top Nick exec and threw a quick aside like, "Hey that Korra show is pretty good".



Then Korra would move to the HEAD OF THE CLASS.  





Side note: I've never searched for anything Korra related without being asked if I meant "Korea."


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> They are showing episode 5 tonight on Nicktoons at 8. Honestly, if they wanted it to be a goddamn Nicktoons show then make it a goddamn Nicktoons show. Otherwise, maybe 3 hours a day of Victorious can be whittled down into 2.5 hours.



Doesn't Nicktoons just show what Nickelodeon did 3 hours before?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Doesn't Nicktoons just show what Nickelodeon did 3 hours before?



You're thinking of Nickelodeon West.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2012)

No.  I'm thinking of Nick2.  Slip of the mind (I'm a banana!)


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2012)

Well hello first semi-finished Asami Sato cosplayer I've ever seen

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> ...
> 
> That's a dumb idea.
> 
> ...



Yes, well, it was simply an idea. Its validity is highly questionable, but I still wished to ask about it, nevertheless.



Superstarseven said:


> Well hello first semi-finished Asami Sato cosplayer I've ever seen
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That is a most excellent _cosplay;_ there are many characters from various fictional series whom I would like to _cosplay_ as, but I simply do not resemble any of them, and for me, that is one of the most important requirements to successfully execute a good _cosplay_ is that the person must at least somewhat resembling the character who they are portraying.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2012)

The Avatar facebook account asks questions every day. Today it was "Momo or Pabu?"

There was like 200 answers a minute at one point.


And the answer is obvious, of course.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> There was like 200 answers a minute at one point.


----------



## Burke (May 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> The Avatar facebook account asks questions every day. Today it was "Momo or Pabu?"
> 
> There was like 200 answers a minute at one point.
> 
> ...



pabu     .


----------



## Koi (May 14, 2012)

Mobu.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 14, 2012)

Oh god, if they had babies...


----------



## KamiKazi (May 14, 2012)

Fat Pabu was adorable, but Dancing Momo forever has my heart.


----------



## MunchKing (May 14, 2012)

Pabu. It's adorable.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Pabu is shit. I want to see him die at some point.


----------



## Judecious (May 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pabu is shit. I want to see him die at some point.





how can you hate Pabu.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Judecious said:


> how can you hate Pabu.



Because everyone else adores him.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Because everyone else adores him.



You're a regular Armond White.

Also, 


> Any particular reason why Korra is so...stacked? I mean come on! Who has arms that skinny and breasts that big? Oh yeah, porn stars.



Tweeted by Molly Ringwald. Really.

Found that interesting. Someone on 4chan absolutely _had_ to know and deduced that she a 34d cup size.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> You're a regular Armond White.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



A second away from calling "bull shit", until I searched the cup size and then Korra. 

Damn, girl.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 14, 2012)

I was wrong. It was actually reddit and the cupsize is 32D.

Anyway after watching episode 6, I'd really like to see more of the Korra cosplayer.



I imagine she sounds like Stacey from A Goofy Movie.


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 14, 2012)




----------



## MunchKing (May 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> > Any particular reason why Korra is so...stacked? I mean come on! Who has arms that skinny and breasts that big? Oh yeah, porn stars.
> ...



Arms that skinny? 

Are we watching the same show?



She has incredible upper body strength. She is not skinny, this girl is ripped and kicks ass.

And yeah, she's well endowed. She's a healthy girl.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 14, 2012)

I wonder if Molly would think the same about Wondergirl on Young Justice?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2012)

Fuck her cup size.. Someone needs to find the diameter of that ass.


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

Which is fucking hard to do when she constantly wears the pelt.

I would have said she's a 34C, but whatevs. We'll just have to ask Bryke for some official measurements since we don't even have her height. I'd say she's about 5'8" though.


----------



## The Big G (May 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I wonder if Molly would think the same about Wondergirl on Young Justice?



Korra & Cassie are my Waifus


----------



## Benzaiten (May 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well hello first semi-finished Asami Sato cosplayer I've ever seen
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Best I've seen yet!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 14, 2012)

Gais, what's this? 



I'm seeing this everywhere on Tumblr.



Superstarseven said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 14, 2012)

You sure she's serious? Surely, no one is _that_ stupid.

And Blaze, that's the rumored 'spoiler' for Amon's identity.


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

That spoiler is over 2 weeks old. Apparently in Hebrew it says "I am your father." But it's been proven wrong and fake.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Gais, what's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A fake pic.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I was wrong. It was actually reddit and the cupsize is 32D.
> 
> Anyway after watching episode 6, I'd really like to see more of the Korra cosplayer.
> 
> ...



A Korra cosplaying fangirl?


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 14, 2012)

Am I the only one actually happy that amon poses this much of a threat? I mean honestly would you want the story to have a pushover enemy?

I actually think with one of the originals better writers being left out, they are doing a good job on this villain. No offense I wouldnt like the new series that much if it had some lame villain, with a bad voice actor. Granted the whole "Our audience is only watching this series for the shipping" stuff they are trying to force upon people is annoying but the series all in all, im quite content with. This is me not comparing to the original series though, and to its own stage. There is honestly no reason to compare it to its predecessor, which won awards for the job they have done on it. Not saying this series wont, end up as successful but... It'd be pretty damn hard to have a part two to this series to come out with the overall quality that the first one had, in terms of storytelling.

EDIT:
A Joke FC NEEDS to be made for those Cosplayers. I demand it, I order it.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 14, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> Am I the only one actually happy that amon poses this much of a threat? I mean honestly would you want the story to have a pushover enemy?
> 
> Granted the whole "Our audience is only watching this series for the shipping" stuff they are trying to force upon people is annoying but the series all in all, im quite content with.



You honestly think that M&B wrote romance into the show because of the audience and not because it fits into the story they want to tell?



> Since the main characters are older, will there be more romance?
> 
> Bryan Konietzko: I thought Korra was 17 so Mike and I have to get our stories straight. The main characters are in their late teens, *we’ve always loved those kind of teen love triangle type stories and there was plenty of that in the original series.We’re definitely getting into it in this series.* The difference is these people have cars and motorcycles and things. There’s definitely a different dynamic. I’d say the show is more sophisticated than the original series but it has the same balance of tones we’ve always liked with *humor, action, drama, scary stuff and romance*.




I don't see anything in there about stuffing more of a certain aspect that the fans might enjoy more.


----------



## Koi (May 14, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Which is fucking hard to do when she constantly wears the pelt.
> 
> I would have said she's a 34C, but whatevs. We'll just have to ask Bryke for some official measurements since we don't even have her height. I'd say she's about 5'8" though.



I was thinking something about the same.  There's no way she's that muscular and tall and still a 32anything.  She's built, not lithe. Whoever decided she was a 32D/DD was definitely a dude.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> That spoiler is over 2 weeks old. Apparently in Hebrew it says "I am your father." But it's been proven wrong and fake.



Yeah, but it's Arabic not Hebrew.


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

And it goes to show my knowledge of the Near/Mid East and their languages. 

I originally thought she was a B, but after a few more episodes, I decided she was a C. And she's not exactly small, but she doesn't have a manly frame so 34/36C is my best estimate.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 14, 2012)

B-C sounds about right

Or...

What if those were pure muscle?....


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

Chest muscles don't work that way. Sure, you could have a firmer bigger bust if you work on your pectorals, but boobs are still made of fat that makes them soft and bouncy.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 14, 2012)

This is Korra's turn sheet. Every animator needs this as a reference.

Is her body so unrealistic?

I think Molly needs to watch an anime or two.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 14, 2012)

I was joking xD


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Can't go without a new episode of Korra this week. Don't break the season up Nick, please. It feels as if the plot is now ready to take off.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

If they were going to break the season off now would be the best place to do so, things are getting exciting but not too much that a wait would be unbearable.


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

There's a new episode airing this week, and then next week is a rerun for the holiday.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> There's a new episode airing this week, and then next week is a rerun for the holiday.



Good news.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> There's a new episode airing this week, and then next week is a rerun for the holiday.



Not that I don't believe you but...SAUCE please?


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2012)

Do THEY have a SAUCE?  How reliable is this person's track record?


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2012)

> FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS THAT I WILL ANSWER HERE SO YOU DON’T HAVE TO ASK:
> 
> 1. Who is Amon? - Sorry can’t answer that you’ll just have to watch!
> 
> ...



Trolling seems to rub off


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

I like who he ships.


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

Who the fuck is the doorman?


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2012)

The guy from when Korra and Mako entered Amon's secret speech to save Bolin?


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHA, are you serious? WTF


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Who the fuck is the doorman?



''The revelation is upon us my brother and sister''.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2012)

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2012)

watching monkeyquest advertisement now...


----------



## Kage (May 14, 2012)

lol it was blank for me instead of playing an ad. i thought i was being trolled


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2012)

So nothing new from the clip, besides affirming that Amon's skill is actually permanent. Also, we see Tahno turned to crack and who knows what else to cope.


----------



## hehey (May 14, 2012)

cant see preview... its all blank


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2012)

Tahno seems to be in good spirits though, maybe that's just his character.

For those of you who can't view it, actually click the play button in the middle of the screen instead of just clicking the screen itself.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

So we are receiving a new episode this week, after all? 

*Edit*: New episode this week. Fuck Yea! Hopefully we'll see new episodes directly following the Memorial Week Break.

Klue needs his fix.


----------



## hehey (May 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> For those of you who can't view it, actually click the play button in the middle of the screen instead of just clicking the screen itself.



still doesn't work for me... need a YouTube version.


----------



## Koi (May 14, 2012)

I think Korra's going to have to head to the Spirit World to solve this one, maybe.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 14, 2012)

Interesting clip... Tahno's character has a lot of potential.


----------



## Koi (May 14, 2012)




----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

That is all.

Youtube "Ice Cream Truck" by Cazwell if you don't get the reference.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 14, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> HAHAHAHA, are you serious? WTF



The doorman's character design is based on him.


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

So he essentially wants to shag Korra?

Thas cool.


----------



## Koi (May 14, 2012)

I saw that gif and _immediately_ knew it was rotoscoped from "Ice Cream Truck."  I don't know what that says about me.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> You honestly think that M&B wrote romance into the show because of the audience and not because it fits into the story they want to tell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this is why I dont post here, because having your own personal opinion is always a bad thing.


----------



## blue♥ (May 14, 2012)

Koi said:


> I saw that gif and _immediately_ knew it was rotoscoped from "Ice Cream Truck."  I don't know what that says about me.


What does it say that you're the one who introduced that wonderful video to me?


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2012)

We need more Tahkorra


----------



## Superstarseven (May 14, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> And this is why I dont post here, because having your own personal opinion is always a bad thing.



You can have your own opinion but you wrote something contradictory to what the creators said. All I tried to do was enlighten you.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 14, 2012)

And actually Tahno did look good in the clip. The little joke at the end is a positive sign.


Friday said:


> We need more Tahkorra


Psh, you wants to breed with the weakened sap?
A better specimen of Waterbender is Tarrlok.  Unite the Water Tribes and all that jazz.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 15, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> You can have your own opinion but you wrote something contradictory to what the creators said. All I tried to do was enlighten you.



I never said that what I was saying was definite, Im simply trying to state that it seems like they are doing this for fan service.

Maybe I worded my statement wrong Ill admit, as to make it look like that was a definitive statement, but I assure you it wasnt.



> Granted the whole "Our audience is only watching this series for the shipping" stuff they are trying to force upon people is annoying but the series all in all, im quite content with.



It was my mistake to not put, {it seems} before "they are" so it reads 


> Granted the whole "Our audience is only watching this series for the shipping" stuff it seems they are trying to force upon people is annoying but the series all in all, im quite content with.



It doesn't mean they were, the reason I had that opinion was for several reasons. While I like that aspect of the story, it just seemed sudden to me romance took such a huge part in the story (for whole episodes almost), at such a fast pace. I understand all the gradual hinting at w/e, but what Im mostly referring to is the relation between mako and the new chick. Then back to Korra full development of feelings for him. I just thought it'd take more time that is all. I never said its not prevalent to story nor did I say the author didnt intend for this, its just based off of other shows (and animes) ive seen before (and even in the older avatar) the series itself developed romance over the course of the story. It surprised me is all, and off that conclusion (along with someone else commenting in this thread about something similar to this) I came to a basis that it SEEMS like the story is doing that.

Never did I say it wasnt part of the original story. Like I said, it figures like having a personal opinion is unwarranted = correct? it has to perfectly follow along with what you believe or want it to be?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 15, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> I never said that what I was saying was definite, I simply stated that it seemed like they were doing that, for fan service - key word SEEMED.


But you didn't say "seemed," which is why it likely came off wrong: 





> Granted the whole "Our audience is only watching this series for the shipping" stuff they are trying to force upon people is annoying but the series all in all, im quite content with.


The series as a whole has a much faster pace than A:TLA, so its aspects are going to be similarly paced.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 15, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But you didn't say "seemed," which is why it likely came off wrong:



which is why I re edited what I said, in my last post.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 15, 2012)

Never thought it was possible but I legitimately felt bad for Tahno.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Never thought it was possible but I legitimately felt bad for Tahno.



As do I. Tahno was neutered.


----------



## Burke (May 15, 2012)

p-poor tahno ;;


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2012)

We'll probably see him again in book two as a beggar.


----------



## MunchKing (May 15, 2012)

Tahno was a douche, but to see him as a broken man makes me feel sorry for him.

Did anyone notice his voice going a little childlike when he says "whatever amon did to me, it's permanent"? Great voice acting.



Stunna said:


> We'll probably see him again in book two as a beggar.



Or speaking in hair product commercials.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 15, 2012)

Oh god, this show looks awesome in HD


----------



## axellover2 (May 15, 2012)

Poor Tahno, I feels for him.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 15, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh god, this show looks awesome in HD



Doesn't it?

You know it'll be released on DVD which won't do it justice.
Stick to those iTunes season passes folks, it's the only way you'll own episodes and watch them the way they were meant to be seen.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2012)

Yes, I, also, sympathize with Tahno, because pro-bending was his life, his source of joy in the world, and now it has been forcibly taken from him. I do hope that the main protagonists of this story can bring Amon to justice.

On the subject of Amon, I believe that there must be some reason for which Korra keeps having visions of Aang and the other man whenever she encounters Amon. Is it possible that Amon is Yakone's son, and desires revenge for what he believes was a crime against his family? Also, on the page for Yakone at the _wiki_ for this series, a user speculated that Yankone's name is a reference to Al Capone; does anyone else here believe that that may be possible?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 15, 2012)

As far as the speculation about the Sato's somehow being involved with the Equalists (where _do_ they get all those wonderful toys), I think Mr. Sato is suplying them, but I also think its because he finds himself in a similar situation to the Mechanist from the original, who was being forced to build weapons for the Fire Nation under threat of having his new home (the Northern Air Temple), as well as everyon in it wiped off the map.

I think this all comes back to that "one selfless loan" Sato refered to when we first met him which probably wasn't as "selfless" as he would have us believe.  I'm making a couple of assumptions here.  Assumption one is that the loan in quastion came from Yakone, and at this point I think it's a safe assumption that whatever happened with Yakone is connected to Amon.  So whatever the deal Yakone.worked out with Sato has, in turn, put Sato under Amon's thumb.  So Sato isn't willfully helping the Equalists, he's just in a position where he has no choice.  It could even be that Asami's mom was killed as a warning after he initially refused and now has to play along to keep Asami safe.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 15, 2012)

Oops, sorry. :c


----------



## Jizznificent (May 15, 2012)

lol i just found out that there is a sequel to avatar not too long ago . i after the epicness that was the original i heard and thought that that was it for avatar (not counting the live action film ). it didn't even occur to me that there would be a sequel or something down the line. so when i found out that a new series had already begun i was really surprise and rather ecstatic. so yeah, i'm real late to the party.

i don't know about anybody else but at first i wasn't fond of the new setting and the pro-bending shit; i thought they would spell doom for the rest of the series tbh. both nearly put me off the series, especially the latter. but i decided to give it a chance anyway. i'm glad i did. after getting over the setting and the pro-bending, i'm hooked once again . i think i'm up to date with all the episodes now. i still have to get used to the names though. 



bbq sauce said:


> Fuck her cup size.. Someone needs to find the diameter of that ass.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> As far as the speculation about the Sato's somehow being involved with the Equalists (where _do_ they get all those wonderful toys), I think Mr. Sato is suplying them, but I also think its because he finds himself in a similar situation to the Mechanist from the original, who was being forced to build weapons for the Fire Nation under threat of having his new home (the Northern Air Temple), as well as everyon in it wiped off the map.
> 
> I think this all comes back to that "one selfless loan" Sato refered to when we first met him which probably wasn't as "selfless" as he would have us believe.  I'm making a couple of assumptions here.  Assumption one is that the loan in quastion came from Yakone, and at this point I think it's a safe assumption that whatever happened with Yakone is connected to Amon.  So whatever the deal Yakone.worked out with Sato has, in turn, put Sato under Amon's thumb.  So Sato isn't willfully helping the Equalists, he's just in a position where he has no choice.  It could even be that Asami's mom was killed as a warning after he initially refused and now has to play along to keep Asami safe.



Yes, that does seem to be a logical explanation for how Amon and his followers have access to such advanced technology, plus, I would rather have Hiroshi and Asami being forced to assist the Equalists than them actually working with them of their own free will, which would imply that they actually believe the Equalists' warped ideals.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2012)

So after a bit of searching, I can safely confirm that there are still no spoilers or leaks for "The Promise Part II".

Unfortunately.


----------



## The Big G (May 16, 2012)

Darth said:


> So after a bit of searching, I can safely confirm that there are still no spoilers or leaks for "The Promise Part II".
> 
> Unfortunately.



That comes out next week right?


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2012)

two weeks from today actually.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2012)

Darth said:


> two weeks from today actually.



I am so very excited for it; hopefully, we shall finally learn what fate has befallen Ursa! I would also like to see Kori have further appearances, as well.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2012)

Last page of Pt. 2.

"So Zuko, your mother is-!"

To be continued in The Promise Pt. 3!


----------



## Burke (May 16, 2012)

^ this will happen.
why must we kid ourselves


----------



## Benzaiten (May 17, 2012)

New clip!

this guy


----------



## MunchKing (May 17, 2012)

Damn ,that place looks nice.

DatAsami.


----------



## The Big G (May 17, 2012)

I hope to god she isn't an Equalist she's too awesome


----------



## Benzaiten (May 17, 2012)

I hope to god she finally gets character development in this episode.


----------



## The Big G (May 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I hope to god she finally gets character development in this episode.



This would be the perfect episode to develop both Asami & Hiroshi


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2012)

Bolin is the freaking man!

Anyway, from what I understand, Korra is starting to suspect that someone is helping Amon. Does anyone believe she suspecting Asami or Hiroshi?


----------



## Benzaiten (May 17, 2012)

Someone from tumblr posted a theory that maybe Korra just came from her meeting with Tahno so she's a little shaken and feels she shouldn't be celebrating/chilling at such a time. So instead of swimming with the others (and giving us a glorious bathing suit scene :c), she walks around the mansion and stumbles upon something 'suspicious'. It could go both ways, with her finding the Sato family guilty or with them being proven innocent. We still haven't seen the scene with Korra, Asami, Mako and Bolin riding Naga so I have a feeling the result is the latter. I'm up for Equalist Asami but IDK, anything is fine as long as her character is finally more than a love interest.


----------



## The Big G (May 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bolin is the freaking man!
> 
> Anyway, from what I understand, Korra is starting to suspect that someone is helping Amon. Does anyone believe she suspecting Asami or Hiroshi?



I believe she thinks one of them is helping Amon


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2012)

If it comes down to it, I'm hoping it's Hiroshi instead of Asami. Simply because I don't want an easy end to the stormy pairing ships that be.


----------



## MunchKing (May 17, 2012)

I just noticed Pabu's squeal when he jumped into the pool.

Too cute.



Klue said:


> Bolin is the freaking man!
> 
> Anyway, from what I understand, Korra is starting to suspect that someone is helping Amon. Does anyone believe she suspecting Asami or Hiroshi?



I get why someone would suspect Hiroshi. He's the richest and one of the most powerful men in the city. He has the means to fund the equalists and to provide the equipment they use. He doesn't even have to spend much of his money to do so.

Asami, not so much.


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> I get why someone would suspect Hiroshi. He's the richest and one of the most powerful men in the city. He has the means to fund the equalists and to provide the equipment they use. He doesn't even have to spend much of his money to do so.
> 
> Asami, not so much.



Asami could fund Amon's operations too......














... with her allowance money.


----------



## MunchKing (May 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> Asami could fund Amon's operations too......
> 
> ... with her allowance money.



Being the single child of a millionaire has its perks, I suppose.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 17, 2012)

lol People want her to be a crazy bitch but that's ok too since Azula was a crazy bitch and she was a great character.


----------



## axellover2 (May 17, 2012)

Why is Asami wearing full make up in the pool 

Oh well at least this is a chance for her to get some character development.


----------



## hehey (May 17, 2012)

When did Asami invite them to live in her house?


----------



## Benzaiten (May 17, 2012)

Mako said something like "Someone forgot to ask her dad if we could stay here."


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 17, 2012)

Almost 50 pages...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2012)

I see that Bolin was enjoying having a servant attend to his every need; I hope that he does not become too fond of such luxury after having spent much of his life in poverty and strife.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see that Bolin was enjoying having a servant attend to his every need; I hope that he does not become too fond of such luxury after having spent much of his life in poverty and strife.



He will, it's only natural.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 18, 2012)

Maybe I have bad ears, but has anyone here played diablo 3 yet? If you have or havent - look @ this clip

[Youtube]uKeJqJ7IPGA[/Youtube]

Doesnt the voice, sound very similar to Azula's ? (yes its a bit more british, prolly meant to match the female wizard in that game). I thought it did anyway dunno~



(doesnt let me hotlink that because its an avatar episode which they prolly dont want hotlinked)
Really hope theres another character similar to azula in Legend of Korra as its developing or that this voice actress maybe makes a return for another character in this series. Her voice acting was amazing lol.


----------



## Wan (May 18, 2012)

Yes, that sounds like Grey Delisle, Azula's voice actress. She's done a bunch of work for video games.


----------



## The Big G (May 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yes, that sounds like Grey Delisle, Azula's voice actress. She's done a bunch of work for video games.



It is Grey Delisle. She, Jennifer Hale, and Kari Wahlgren do a crap ton of VA work


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 18, 2012)

What's this week's leak people?


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2012)

See, I don't want Asami to be an Equalist and I don't want Hiroshi to be helping them either, because to me it just seems like a large-scale rehash of the plot of The Northern Air Temple.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 18, 2012)

I don't think so but there aren't many suspects left if you take those 2 out of the equation.

This person has to one of Korra's "allies".

You'll probably have to accept that disappointment if it does turn out to be one of the Satos.


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2012)

why are we assuming there's a traitor at all? i feel like i missed something


----------



## The Big G (May 18, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> why are we assuming there's a traitor at all? i feel like i missed something



Korra is the MOLE!



Superstarseven said:


> I don't think so but there aren't many suspects left if you take those 2 out of the equation.
> 
> This person has to one of Korra's "allies".
> 
> You'll probably have to accept that disappointment if it does turn out to be one of the Satos.



I've read somewhere that some people think that Tarlock is the ally helping Amon


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2012)

Something is definitely up with Tarrlok, for sure.  Also one of the VAs said that this week there was going to be ~a big reveal~, so I'm assuming it's going to be something about the Satos.  I wonder if it'll have to do with Asami's mother being killed.


----------



## The Big G (May 18, 2012)

Koi said:


> Something is definitely up with Tarrlok, for sure.  Also one of the VAs said that this week there was going to be ~a big reveal~, so I'm assuming it's going to be something about the Satos.  I wonder if it'll have to do with Asami's mother being killed.



I bet that the same firebender who killed Asami's mother, killed Mako & Bolin's parents and he/she also killed Amon's family


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Korra is the MOLE!



Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Burke (May 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Makes perfect sense.



sleper agent


----------



## Pintsize (May 19, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yes, that sounds like Grey Delisle, Azula's voice actress. She's done a bunch of work for video games.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 19, 2012)

^OMG 

I think Korra's going to suspect Asami but it turns out she's wrong and someone else is the undercover Equalist. Idk. Equalist Asami is way predictable and let's not forget the Naga ride that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## MunchKing (May 19, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> ^OMG
> 
> I think Korra's going to suspect Asami but it turns out she's wrong and someone else is the undercover Equalist. Idk. Equalist Asami is way predictable and let's not forget the Naga ride that hasn't happened yet.



Korra : " Let's take Naga"

Naga : LOL NOPE.

Can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2012)

So that was Tarrlok's game.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

Amon confirmed to be related to cabbage guy   .


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

NOT MY CABBAGE CORP


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

MY CABBAGES


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

The landscape of the area where the formula racing takes place looks like Piandao's land a bit.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

Did yall see that smirk from Asami.

damn she's awesome...


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

Babybend sounds so wrong.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

I have a feeling Korra is rushing too quickly to judgement.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

GRRR TARRLOK.

I'D LOVE TO BABYBEND WITH MAKO.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a link?


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

On commercial break right now. You can go back later to watch the beginning when the streaming is over.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I have a feeling Korra is rushing too quickly to judgement.



It's better than waiting until it's too late.  She's not fighting him or anything.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2012)

Another firebender claimed a main character's mother?


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

It's those damn triads.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

THIS ALL SMELLS FISHY.

ALSO, HIROSHI, THAT "This is all just because of the overreactive Avatar's imagination" LINE IS JUST HIGHLY SUSPICIOUS. LIKE DEVIOUS VILLAIN SUSPICIOUS.

ALSO, KORRA, TENZIN, LIN:


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

IT'S ALWAYS THE FIREBENDERS. NEVER THE WATERBENDERS.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

It pays to stand with your hands open, palms facing behind you.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

All Firebenders are born evil.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

Toph taught Lin to use that Daredevil sense!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> On commercial break right now. You can go back later to watch the beginning when the streaming is over.



But I came in late, I missed half of the episode.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2012)

I knew Sato was building the mechs!


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

How reliable is a metalbender that is subdued so easily?


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

DAT LIN BEI FONG


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

I don't have nearly as many feels for this one, but it was still amazing nonetheless.

OH ASAMI, YOU HAS A PERSONALITY AND CHARACTER. ABOUT FUCKIN TIME.

LOL *OF COURSE* SHE HAS A RACETRACK IN HER BACKYARD.

BOLIN, NO MATTER HOW CORNY YOU GET, YOU ARE STILL SO ADORABLE. THOUGH YOU'D MAKE A TERRIBLE SON-IN-LAW TO A RICH FAMILY. THE SERVANTS WOULD HATE YOU SO MUCH. 

POOR KORRA. THE LOVE OF HER LIFE'S GIRLFRIEND'S FATHER IS PRIME SUSPECT AND SHE CAN'T DO SHIT WITHOUT MAKO STILL THINKING THAT SHE IS DOING THIS OUT OF *FUCKIN JEALOUSY*. OH WELL. I'M HERE FOR YOU, KORRA BB.

DAT LIN BEI FONG AND HER SEISMIC SENSE. TOPH. YOU WERE THE BEST MOTHER AN EARTHBENDER COULD ASK FOR.

HIROSHI, YOU SNEAKY LITTLE ELEPHANT RAT.

I'M SURE WE COULD EVENTUALLY GET SOME PLATINUM BENDERS UP IN HERE. *HEY BOLIN, GET ON THAT, WOULD'YA?*

OH TENZIN, WHY YOU SO *FLY*.

IT'S ALWAYS THE FUCKING FIREBENDERS. AND MAKO AND ZUKO ARE THE ONLY REDEEMABLE ONES APPARENTLY. GODDAMN.

FUCK YEAH ASAMI. GET THAT SHIT IN. TAKE THAT, _DADDY_. BESIDES, YOU WERE TRYING TO TAKE AWAY THE LOVE OF YOUR *DAUGHTER'S LIFE*. FOR SHAME, DADDY.

KORRA NEEDS HUGS, AND SHE NEEDS THEM NOW. BOLIN, GET YOUR ASS IN THERE.

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS MAKORRAMILIN FUN TIMES AT THE AIR TEMPLE FANFIC APPROVED!!

DAT LIN BEI FONG

"_Outside_ the law." *CREAMED HER PANTS ALL OVER THE ROOM*


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

Didn't know Lin had spidey senses. Boss.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

She is fuckin Spiderwoman and her mom is Toph. FUCK YEAH SHE DOES.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

End of the episode reminded me of the retreat from Ba Sing Se in the season 2 finale.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

I think at the end of every episode or two, I get a new favorite character. Lin has now taken over my brain, AND THERE'S BARELY ANY FANART OF HER. THIS MUST BE CORRECTED.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

I'm calling it now.

BOLIN - FIRST PLATINUM BENDER EVER.


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2012)

Missed the episode, epic cliffhanger?


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

Not much of a cliffhanger. Still a pretty good episode. Plot advancement, character revealings, action, a bit of humor and character empathy. And just general badassery.


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2012)

Thanks blue!

Still can't wait to see it.


----------



## Piekage (May 19, 2012)

Firebenders - the worst people in the world.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was genuinely suprised that Asami didn't know. Guess I'm used to tall, dark, beautiful people being evil or turning evil. Kudos to the writers for surprising me on that one. The mechs surprised the hell out of me too. I guess the steampunk design of them appealled to me, since I didn't immediately change the channel. If you had told me an hour ago there were gonna be mechs in my Avatar, I'd have thought you were trollin'. With the new mechs I'm wondering how Benders are gonna cope, since the benders got overwhelmed eventually.




It was awesome seeing Tenzen bend. Dude's got skills. Lin was amazing, as usual.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 19, 2012)

Piekage said:


> Firebenders - the worst people in the world.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those mechs were actually foreshadowed in the first episode. You can see the blueprints to Amon's left just as The Lieutenant turns off the radio to ask him how he wants to proceed. Many of us knew they were coming just not when and in what context. I've seen some of the people refer to them as Robots, completely ignoring that they needed people to operate them.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 19, 2012)

I wonder if Amon's 'a firebender took my family from me' story was fabricated specifically to win sympathy and support from Sato.


----------



## axellover2 (May 19, 2012)

To be fair to fire benders it is easier to kill people with fire than the rest of the elements. Especially on accident.


----------



## MunchKing (May 19, 2012)

I'm spazzing like hell right now.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 That moment when Hiroshi tries to convince Asami to side with him. I got chills.

And Mako, I am dissappoint, though I know trust is new to you.

Poor Asami.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

No, Mako and Zuko are the only redeemable firebenders in all of Avatar. Fer srs.


----------



## Burke (May 19, 2012)

Just realized this is the last page


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Amon placed a hit on Sato's family. Using firebenders would make sense as there is a preexisting prejudice against them that will serve a pea rolling down a hill.


axellover2 said:


> To be fair to fire benders it is easier to kill people with fire than the rest of the elements. Especially on accident.



Actually it isn't, you'd have to literally char someone with firebending to kill them. You could scar them by accident I guess. Out of the elements the one that has the best shot at killing someone by mistake is Earth.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

Still don't like Mako.


----------



## The Big G (May 19, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> No, Mako and Zuko are the only redeemable firebenders in all of Avatar. Fer srs.



Don't forget Ty Lee


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _feels, once again_ 




HEY COUNCIL/LIN REMEMBER THAT ENTRAPMENT THING WE TALKED ABOUT EARLIER? ANYWAY.

KORRA LOOK, NO OFFENSE BUT I'D RATHER CRASH AT A MANSION TOO.  NOTHING AGAINST YOU AND TENZIN AND AIR TEMPLE ISLAND, BUT.. COME ON.

ASAMI THERE IS NOT A SINGLE FRAME IN WHICH YOU'RE NOT ATTRACTIVE.  JESUS.

BOLIN MY HUSBAND SERIOUSLY LET US BOND OVER OUR ANIMALS AND THEIR FICTIONAL PERSONALITIES.

_*CABBAGE CORP OH GOD NO DON'T LET IT BE TRUE*_

THIS _*IS*_ AN OUTRAGE!  SO WHO PLANTED THE EVIDENCE.. _TARRLOK?_ SERIOISLY THOUGH THAT POOR GUY.

TAHNO OKAY I DON'T FEEL WEIRD SAYING THAT YOU HAVE A SEXY VOICE ANY MORE.

JESUS LOOK AT THAT ESTATE, YEAH KORRA SORRY AIR TEMPLE ISLAND IS KINDA BEAT.

WOW I LOVE THOSE BATHING SUITS, ESPECIALLY ASAMI'S.  LET'S BRING THOSE BACK, GUYS.  I MEAN THAT.

I'D BE EATING THAT SHIT UP TOO, I LOVE YOU MASTER BOLIN.

HAH THE BOYS WITH WET HAIR IS PRETTY.. HOT.

OH MAN ASAMI I WANT TO KEEP YOU FOREVER.  INDEED THIS IS WAY COOLER THAN A MAKEOVER.

WAIT IS SHE GOING TO TEACH HER _*OH MAN THE SHIPPERS WERE RIGHT I LOVE THIS BGKBKGJ,BSNG*_

BOLIN AND MAKO ADMIT IT, YOU'VE NEVER BEEN MORE TURNED ON BEFORE WATCHING THESE TWO ON THE TRACK.  IT'S COOL, DON'T DENY IT, IT'S BETTER TO NOT BE IN DENIAL.

KORRA <333333 THANK YOU PLEASE BE BFFS RIGHT NOW YOU TWO ALSO PLEASE BESTOW ME WITH FIC

IS KORRA GOING TO GO ~SNOOPING BECAUSE SHE GOT ~LOST IN THIS EXTENSIVE PROPERTY AND THEN FIND SOMETHING SIGNIFICANT?  CAN I JUST SAY, I USUALLY HATE THAT TROPE.  I THINK BECAUSE IT WAS USED SO MUCH IN HARRY POTTER THAT IT'S LIKE JESUS DOES ANYONE EVER CLOSE _ANY DOORS?_

DOES KORRA REALLY HAVE TO USE THE HANDLE OR CAN SHE JUST BEND THE WATER THROUGH THE FAUCET? WELP GUESS NOT

OH KORRA BB THAT WHOLE 'POWDER ROOM' ISN'T ALWAYS LITERAL

FUCKING EAVESDROPPING JESUS CHRIST COME ON BRYKE BUT WHATEVER, I'LL ACCEPT IT BUT I JUST FEEL LIKE WE ALL FIGURED THE EPISODE OUT UNTIL THIS POINT

WELP CALLED THAT TOO, BUT FUCK YOU AGNI KAI TRIAD THOUGH I HOPE SHE WAS LIKE, PROTECTING ASAMI AND MADE A MOTHERLY SACRIFICE OR SOMETHING

KORRA DON'T TAKE THAT CRAP FROM MAKO, STAND UP FOR YOURSELF GIRL

~BUSINESS COMPETETORS, RIIIIIGHT

YES MAKO SHE'S JEALOUS BUT YOU BOTH NEED TO GET OVER IT

OOHHHHHHH SHIT I DID NOT LIKE THAT OVERLONG CLOSEUP ON THAT GUY'S EYES

SECRET FCTORYYYYYYYYY, SECRET FACTORYYYYYYYYYYY, SECRET SECRET SECRET SECRET FACTORYYYY!

OKAY METALBENDERS YOU ARE _*HILARIOUS*_ ME AND MY BROTHER ARE FUCKING DYING IT'S LIKE YOU'RE HOLDING INVISIBLE GUNS

OHHH SHIT LIN I LOVE THAT YOU ARE YOUR MOTHER'S DAUGHTER WHICH MEANS BOLIN I MIGHT HAVE TO BREAK UP WITH YOU FOR HER

ASAMI PLEASE STILL BE INNOCENT PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

IS SATO MAKING BIG DADDIES?? CAN WE CALL THE CHI-BLOCKERS LITTLE SISTERS NOW?

ASAMI PLEASE GO WITH THEM AND KICK SOME ASS

OH BOYS THAT WAS CLEVER

NO MAKO SHUT UP AND LET HER GO WITH YOU 

PLATINUM?  DOES THAT MEAN THERE AREN'T ANY IMPURITIES?

OH YEP GUESS SO

THAT IS A LOT OF PLATINUM BTW, WHERE DO THEY GET THAT MUCH?

THAT'S RIGHT TENZIN, FUCKIN DO WORK

ASAMI YES I'M SO GLAD YOU'RE HERE NOW DON'T PICK UP THAT GLOVE, IT DOESN'T MATCH YOUR OUTFIT GIRL

JK MAKO _NOW_ YOU'RE SUPER TURNED ON

TARRLOK IS RIGHT BECAUSE HE IS PLAYING THE SHIT OUT OF YOU LIN COME ON

FUCK YEAH AGAIN, I LOVE THAT YOU ARE TOPH'S DAUGHTER LIN (DOES REPUBLIC CITY RECOGNIZE GAY MARRIAGE??)

KORRA YOU ARE A FUCKING DOLL, I LOVE YOU NOW PLEASE BECOME BFFS WITH ASAMI


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

Ty Lee wasn't a firebender.


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2012)

OH MAN YOU GUYS

I WANT

 A KORRA/ASAMI/PEMA/IKKI/JINORA GIRLDATE


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

WHY DID KORRA STRIP DOWN INTO A BATHING SUIT TOO?

ARGH, GIMME MY SEXY HALF NAKED KORRA ALREADY.


----------



## Pintsize (May 19, 2012)

Lin is a legend. Was the only person in that room, of all the metalbenders, airbenders, and the AVATAR, who took down a mech. Did it alone, too.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

I was disappointed in Tenzin once again.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

Giant platinum suit with retractable claws - what _exactly _do you expect from an Airbender? He did well enough as support and defense.

Also, am I the only one fangirling over that ring of air he was sliding on? BECAUSE GUYS, THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

> Giant platinum suit with retractable claws - what exactly do you expect from an Airbender?



Cut it in half.


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

Fail, don't make me airbend you off my island.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Though he could have just knocked one of those mechas down, I can imagine them having difficulty getting back up.


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Giant platinum suit with retractable claws - what _exactly _do you expect from an Airbender? He did well enough as support and defense.
> 
> Also, am I the only one fangirling over that ring of air he was sliding on? BECAUSE GUYS, THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING.



NO NOT AT ALL I WAS WATCHING IT WITH MY BRO AND WE LOST OUR SHIT WHEN HE DID THAT.  IT'S LIKE AN EVEN BETTER VERSION OF THE AIR SCOOTER BECAUSE IT OFFERS A DEGREE OF DEFENSE TOO


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 19, 2012)

That Air-cycle was some straight outta Tron shit.

Also 2000th post.


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2012)

Shows up as 1999 on my subscriptions.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

Oh hey, page 101.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Korra > Aang


----------



## Tazmo (May 19, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

